# Wie ist euer Eindruck?



## regstar (8. September 2008)

Mich würde einmal interessieren, die Leute die in die Betaphase nun drind sind, was ihr für ein Eindruck vom Spiel habt. Ist es nun DAS Spiel worauf ihr gewartet habt? oder eher weniger?

Ich werde im Verlauf des Threads einmal meine Erfahrungen dazu Posten, jedoch würde ich mir voher die anderen Meinungen einholen. Hierbei geht es um das InGame Erlebnis, nicht was mit der reg. zu tun hat!


----------



## Bucki (8. September 2008)

jo was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe ist ganz nett teste gerade mal alle klassen das RvsR schein auch ganz lustig zu sein die umgebung kommt mir noch ein wenig leblos vor aber sonst sieht es nett aus denke das es gekauft ist ....


----------



## Targuss (8. September 2008)

Kurz meine Meinung:
Natürlich ist noch einiges zu verbessern, aber das Spiel macht Spaß und nur darauf kommt es an.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Kann mir wer was über den Marauder erzählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (8. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer was über den Marauder erzählen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er mutiert seine Arme lustig hin und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man konnte die Karriere doch erst kaum spielen, wenn dann nur von den Leuten aus der Closed und deren Feedback kann man sicherlich schon woanders lesen.

Ich erhoffe mir bei den Zwergen Scenario außerdem mehr Heiler da ich gerade mal den Ironbreaker am ausprobieren bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

hmm kk interessiert mich eben so da ich zum releas sehr wahrscheinlich einen spielen werde......


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Er mutiert seine Arme lustig hin und her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie ist der Ironbreaker so?


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

regstar schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, die Leute die in die Betaphase nun drind sind, was ihr für ein Eindruck vom Spiel habt. Ist es nun DAS Spiel worauf ihr gewartet habt? oder eher weniger?
> 
> Ich werde im Verlauf des Threads einmal meine Erfahrungen dazu Posten, jedoch würde ich mir voher die anderen Meinungen einholen. Hierbei geht es um das InGame Erlebnis, nicht was mit der reg. zu tun hat!



Hast Glück dass ich hier rein gucke, mache seit heute Mittag wieder nur RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal im Ernst, das Spiel rockt schon ziemlich. Wär der besch.. Tag gestern net gewesen, wärs für mich das höchste der Gefühle endlich WAR zu spielen - es macht Spaß und entwickelt gleich so nen klitzekleinen Suchtfaktor. Nur die Char-Animation ist noch etwas hözern, aber das wird bestimmt noch.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hast Glück dass ich hier rein gucke, mache seit heute Mittag wieder nur RvR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du mir was über den Marauder berichten/erzählen *lieb und mit grossen Augen guck*


----------



## Tayfun (8. September 2008)

Alsoo nachdem ich den Schwarzork, Magus und nen Feuerzauberer getestet hab wusste ich das dies alles nicht meine Klassen sind da war die Spaß kurve auch sehr niedrig aber dann hab ich mal nen Schamanen gemacht und muss sagen der macht richtig Spaß ;D Also ich denk mal wenn meine Lieblings klasse der Spalta noch dabei wäre ^^ das wäre um einiges genialer. Weil ein Ork ist nicht da um sich moschen zu lassen sondern um zu moschen ^^ aber der schamane joaa macht sehr viel Spaß die Public quests sind auch nett man hatt nicht so haue 15 davon quests bzw jetzt noch nicht und hoffe es bleibt auch so schön ;D

So far Táy


----------



## Tuplow5156 (8. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hast Glück dass ich hier rein gucke, mache seit heute Mittag wieder nur RvR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was mir persönlich direkt auffällt ist, das auf dem deutschen Clienten im Gegensatz zum englischen keine Sounds bei den NPCs etc. vorhanden sind. Aber sei froh das manch Chars schon sogut wie einwandfrei laufen, hättest den Squigtreiba und den White Lion mal in der Closed sehen müssen. Die Pets waren verbuggt und die Schussanimationen der Treiba waren garnicht vorhanden.

Kann man aber alles drüber hinwegsehen, das Spiel sieht gut aus und hat sich stetig weiterentwickelt solang ich die Beta spiel. Ich freu mich sehr auf den release und jede Klasse ist in meinen Augen sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir was über den Marauder berichten/erzählen *lieb und mit grossen Augen guck*



Kann ich leider nicht, da ich Marauder immer verdreschen muss wenn ich sie sehe - alles was ich sagen kann ist, dass mich zumindest grade eben im Scenario Umarmung des Khaine ein Marauder ganz schön genervt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komisch eigentlich, der muss das Tier gewechselt haben oder so..

Sind sie auf Distanz ist alles easy, 4-5 Schüsse mit dem Schatti und sie sind wech..kleben sie aber einmal an einem dran sind sie ganz schön nervig -.-

Edith meint noch sie ist sich nicht sicher ob's wirklich ein Marauder war, aber wenn man die Hexenkriegerinnen als vergleich heranzieht (sind ja auch Melee DDs), kann man nur sagen: nervig sind sie schon sehr.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht, da ich Marauder immer verdreschen muss wenn ich sie sehe - alles was ich sagen kann ist, dass mich zumindest grade eben im Scenario Umarmung des Khaine ein Marauder ganz schön genervt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kk^^


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Ich kann mich sowieso noch gar nicht richtig zwischen einem Marauder und Schatten krieger entscheiden....... *hilfe*


----------



## Tobeydo (8. September 2008)

Und... schafft es Warhammer.. Vom Spass und Motivationsfaktor an WoW ranzukommen?


Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen.. was soll man nach 1-3 stunden Spielzeit gross dazu sagen..

Doch man wusste auch bei WoW schon nach der ersten Spielstunde, dass Blizzard es geschafft hatte, ein geniales Spiel zu erstellen, man wurde von Quest zu Quest geführt, saubere Animationen, eine schöne Welt - Ich habe mich in viele andere MMorpgs vergeblich eingeloggt um ein ähnliches angenehmes Gefühl zu finden, dass einfach alles irgendwie "Passt".

Schon die ersten grauen und grünen Items liessen den eigenen Charakter irgendwie anders sein, als alle anderen. 
Die Welt schien riesig und warete nur darauf entdeckt zu werden..

Nun meine Frage an die, die dem 414 die Stirn bieten konnten;

Hat es WAR geschafft? 
Ist es das Spiel, was eine echte alternative zu WoW darstellen kann? 
Hat Mythic ein gutes, nein, sehr gutes Spiel abgeliefert?
Gibt es einem wieder das Gefühl, was man beim Release von WoW hatte?


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Tobeydo schrieb:


> Und... schafft es Warhammer.. Vom Spass und Motivationsfaktor an WoW ranzukommen?
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen.. was soll man nach 1-3 stunden Spielzeit gross dazu sagen..
> ...



Es wäre sicherlich überagend wenn da nicht die ganzen Deppen von GOA wären....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Tobeydo schrieb:


> Und... schafft es Warhammer.. Vom Spass u. Motivationsfaktor an WoW ranzukommen?
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen.. was soll man nach 1-3 stunden Spielzeit gross dazu sagen.
> ...



Kann man so pauschal sowieso nicht beantworten. Bisher fühlt sich WAR anders an als alles was ich gespielt habe (WoW, HdRO, NWN1+2 auf shards), und gleichzeitig ist es natürlich nicht komplett anders, sonst würden die meisten neuen Spieler wieder schreiend die Flucht ergreifen. Das Questdesign ist durchdachter als das von WoW, 5 Ohren droppen auch von 5 Ohrenbesitzern (also keine Keinohrhasen diesmal), und man wird anhand der Quests recht linear durch die Welt von WAR geführt - das schöne ist: Man rennt sich seltener die Hacken wund. Die Grafik ist noch etwas schwammig wegen der Beta-Einstellungen und man muss sich sowieso erstmal an alles etwas gewöhnen, aber spätestens nach dem ersten (erfolgreichen...^^) RvR-Erlebnis will man nur noch schneller leveln und der Gegenfraktion ordentlich auf die Mütze geben. Und das werd ich jetzt auch wieder tun..


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist total schlecht find ich. Kann mich den anderen kaum anschließen.


----------



## Tobeydo (8. September 2008)

David, wenn du schon sowas schreibst, könntest du es dann auch Begründen? Das würde glaube ich mehr weiterhelfen als ein 0815 "suxx mimimimi" Beitrag...


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt Schwarzork und Schattenkrieger getestet beides ,acht mir extrem viel Spass!Mann hat so viel zu tun und am anfang muss man sich schon fast zurücknehmen um nicht alles gleichzeitig zu machen!
Das Kampsystem fühlt sich jetzt schon echt gut an sehr reaktivNur die Kamera ist zum kiten noch ein bisschen blöd da sie sich immer hinter den charakter dreht!Ansonsten muss ich sagen läufts recht flüssig auf meiner Krücke!

Also wird auf jedenfall gekauft!Mir gefällts besser als Warcraft, viel besser sogar!


----------



## Tobeydo (8. September 2008)

Habt ihr das Gefühl, dass das Kampfsystem verzögert oder irgendwie "langsam" ist? 
Habe gehört, dass das ein großes Problem in der Closed Beta war. Hörte aber auch, dass stark daran gearbeitet wurde..


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Tobeydo schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Gefühl, dass das Kampfsystem verzögert oder irgendwie "langsam" ist?
> Habe gehört, dass das ein großes Problem in der Closed Beta war. Hörte aber auch, dass stark daran gearbeitet wurde..



Ok, ein letztes noch: Die Steuerung ist sicher nicht so direkt wie in WoW, das muss man auf jeden fall sagen. Aber es ist auch nicht wie Lotro, dass man das gefühl es läuft quasi rundenbasiert ab. Ein Mittelding ist es eminer Meinung nach, und der Global Cooldown ist sogar niederiger als in WoW (1,4 Sekunden vs 1,5 sekunden)


----------



## forgetit (8. September 2008)

Ich hadere noch etwas mit dem anvisieren von freundlichen Spielern während ich angeriffen werde. Ich verlier da manchmal den Überblick. aber das ist wohl Gewöhnungssache.
Nachdem ich die Details und die Auflösung runter gestellt habe läufts auch auf meinen Hoberl recht flüssig und sieht gut aus. Doff finde ich nur das einige der Questtexte noch in Englisch sind. Ausserdem lagge ich bei der "Bloody Sunz Boyz" Quest rum, und hab keinen Schimmer wo das Banner ist. Aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige, wie ich im chat feststellen durfte ^^.
Habe heute den Schamie angetestet, der mir ganz gut gefiel, und werde mal morgen irgendwas Dunkelelfiges versuchen. Irgendwie doof finde ich den "Dialaekt" der Grünen Heinos nicht auf normales Deutsch umschalten zu können, bin in der Sprache noch zu unerfahren oO.


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Das Banner ist direkt gegebüber*g* am Boden anklicken mit links


----------



## forgetit (8. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das Banner ist direkt gegebüber*g* am Boden anklicken mit links


Ich weiss ganricht wie ich auf die Idee kam dsa Banner bei dem ersten Händler zu suchen.
Ich würde 1000 Heilcasts schwören das es mir dort in der Minimap angezeigt wurde. oO


----------



## Asmagan (8. September 2008)

Bin zufrieden mit Warhammer, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann. Doch es steht für Mythic und für GOA noch einiges auf dem Plan. Vorbestellen werde ich nicht, werde wohl noch nen halbes Jahr warten, dann mir nochmal nen Eindruck holen, und dann hoffe ich das alles "Rund" ist.


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

Mich hat das Spiel gleich umgehauen als ich reinkam ich bin nur begeistert mehr kann man nicht sagen
vllt lags daran das ich net wusste wohin und beim imperium gleich in ne puplic q geraten bin und wir einen chaos riesen gelegt haben.
Ich kauf mir das Spiel auf jeden fall und werd es an freunde weiterempfehlen


----------



## Tagel (8. September 2008)

sry for doppel post ich dachte es is net da wegen fehlermeldung


----------



## wanxtaganxta (8. September 2008)

1A Spiel , genau so wie ich es erwartet hatte ! Besonders die Public Quests haben es mir angetan <3


----------



## Rayon (8. September 2008)

Wie schon seit der Closed Beta seit einiger Zeit: gut :>


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. September 2008)

Alles etwas ungewohnt, muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Mir gefällt WAR aber nach 20 Minuten recht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders begeister bin ich davon, dass es rund bei mir läuft. Spiele auf 1024er Auflösung, hohe Details, überlaufendes Anfangsgebeit, viele Mobs und Spieler, aber alles vollkommen flüssig und ohne lags.

P IV 3,2 Ghz
4 GB Speicher
Geforce 6800

Bin positiv überrascht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## regstar (8. September 2008)

*Schönes Spiel mit Kinderkrankheiten.*

Wer kennt das nicht, zu beginn freuen sich alle auf das Spiel, und bemerkt später daran das doch nicht alles so toll und super ist wie man es in den Präsentationen gesehen hat. Viele tolle (auch wenn nicht ganz innovative) Features bietet das Spiel allemale! Besonders das PvP ist mir aufgefallen. Gerade hat man Level 2 erreicht, schon kann man an eines der lustigen PvP Szenarien mitmischen. Quests und Umgebung sind sehr schön gehalten, und nach ein kurzen Anlauf, kommt man gut vorran.

*Mein Start*

Zu beginn ist mir die doch sehr gelungene Charakterauswahl und vor allem die Generierung aufgefallen. Großes schnick schnack wie: Mach mal das Kinn breiter, oh der sieht nun aus wie Chuck Norris, gibt es nicht. Viel eher gläzt es hierbei durch die Möglichkeiten den Charakter dann später noch erweitert zu gestalten. Kaum hatte ich den Namen ausgewählt, ging es schon los. Ein Runenpriester der Zwerge sollte es werden, man testet ja gerne. Gesagt getan, schwups nach kurzem laden ist man schon drin. 

Nun kommt es hart auf hart, kurz konnte ich meinen Charakter spielen, schon ruckelt es, die Grafik zu hoch eingestellt? Nein. Normalerweise sollte es Flüssig laufen, also versuche ich rumzulaufen und siehe da es klappt wunderbar. Zwischendurch hat man zwar einige Ruckler, aber damit muss man wohl leben. Es ist Beta Time. Nachdem ich einige Quests angenommen hatte, ging die Suche los. Auch wenn die Gegner in einem Bereich angezeigt werden, sind doch einige Übersetzungfehler zu erkennen, oder auch einige Quests noch garnicht übersetzt. Die gebietsanzeige ist wunderbar, doch bedeutet das nicht das man nun die Questlog nicht lesen brauch. 

Nun muss ich so runde Kugelmonster erledigen, 4 Stück. Das ist ja einfach! Gesagt, getan, kaum eine Minute und ich war fertig. Quest abgeben, neue annehmen, man kennt das Spiel. Leider musste ich mir ansehen, wie einige der Gegner aus der ferne nicht gerade Flüssig umherliefen, und oft auch Animations aussetzer hatten. Beta eben? Ab diesen Zeitopunkt kam schon die ersten Zweifel, ob diese Unanehmlichkeiten auch im original Spiel zu finden seien, zumal man uns ja mitteilte, dass das Spiel flüssig Spielbar sei. 

*Magie, Umgebung, Geräusche und keine Sprachausgabe?*

Nach zwei Quests war mir bereits klar, dass die Sprachausgabe fehlt. Irgendwie gab das schon einen kleinen Knick in der Spannungkurve. Ich vermisse die liebreizenden Stimmen, die "Was wollt ihr kaufen?", "Was ist euer begehr?" oder gar "Verschwinde du Wurm, ich habe etwas zu tun!" mit an den Kopf werden. Hier kommt ein dickes Schade meinerseits, aber da die englischen Clients wohl Sprachausgabe haben, warte ich es einfach gespannt ab!

Kurz brauche ich eine Verschnaufspause und betrete ein gasthaus. Interessante Architektur, gefällt mir. Dieser Gedanke kam mir schon öfters als ich umherwanderte. Wirklich schöne Details und auch die Kleidung sieht toll aus. Mit meinem Stab, den ich wirklich in der Hand halten kann, bewaffnet, gehe ich zum Barkeeper, der auch gleich eine Quest für mich hat. Kurz blicke ich mich um, und endecke einen Massbier! Gleich trinken und auch gleich eine Quest absolviert! So stelle ich mir den Feierabend vor. Kurz darauf bekam ich eine weitere, andere Zwerge das Gesöff bringen, cool. Aber kurz noch veschnaufe ich. Als ich die Taverne verlassen wollte, sprang ein Ork durch die Tür hinein, schrie WAAARRRGGGG! und wurde von unseren Scharfschützen auch gleich umgeschossen. Witzig, mehr davon! 

Nun erneut mache ich meine Quest und bemerke nach einiger Weile, dass ich kaum Aktionspunkte verbrauche. Ich kann Schaden verursachen und auch heilen, und verliere kaum Aktionspunkte, so muss es doch sein! Leider muss ich später im PvP Szenario feststellen, dass auch andere kaum die Punkte verlieren, und ihre Truppen in nu wieder vollheilen können. Ein weiteres Merkmal sind die schönen Animationen der Zauber. Nachdem ich bemerkt habe, dass mein Zauber nicht zurück gesetzt wird, sondern nur der Timer zum casten der nächsten Zauber, fand ich das schon recht angenehm. Ein Blitz, ein Fluch, ein Blitz, und mal ein HoT auf mich selber. Das macht wirklich freude. 

*Unterwegs, und dann doch nicht mehr: Mein Fazit*

Das Spiel verzaubrt einen doch schon sehr, und man will mehr und mehr entdecken. Neue Titel, Welzer des Wissens durchschauen, die Szenarien usw. Es gibt viel zu bestaunen und zu machen, jedoch holt das Spiel einen doch schnell wieder auf die Beine. Einige Fehler lassen das Spiel unschön wirken, und dann noch diese lässtigen Abstürze. Man spielt eine Weile und kaum hat man was erreicht und will unbedingt was testen, schon kommt der große Error. Das Spiel schmiert ab und man muss den ganzen Rechner neustarten, weil der Desktop schön Bund aussieht. Mir selber ist das noch nicht ganz passiert, obwohl mein Rechner sich auch schon einmal aufgehangen hat. Aber ich habe es gesehen, und es ist sehr lässtig. Da verliert man nach dem dritten mal auch schon die komplette Lust und mag auch nichtmehr starten.

Ich persönlich finde Warhammer Online ein durchaus gelungendes MMO, ob es mit anderen mithalten kann wird sich zeigen. Wenn diese Fehler so wie sie sind bleiben, sehe ich für mich doch schwarz. Ich mag ein Flüssiges MMO spielen, welches sich nicht immer aufhängt und abstürzt. Das Spiel hat viel zu bieten und ich hoffe das man bis zum Spielbeginn doch noch einiges tut. Ich denke das Dinge wie Serverlaggs oder auch einige kleinere Dinge bereits dann verschwunden sind, und ich glaube an ein großartiges Spiel.

Ich habe mir die CE vorbestellt, doch ich werde diese Vorbestellung rückgänig machen und eine Standartedition kaufen. Das kling vielleicht hart, aber ich habe mir nach dem riesen Aufwand, und durch die vielen Eindrücke die einem vermittelt worden sind mehr ausgemalt. Das ist auch das einzige was ich dazu groß sagen kann. Ich freue mich auf den Spielstart, zwar nun nocht mit der CE, aber die SE tuts auch! 

Ich blicke in eine glorreiche Zukunft mit viel Spielspass und viele Neuerungen und hoffe das alles nach und nach umgesetzt wird!


----------



## Albatou (8. September 2008)

Mein Ersteindruck: Genau der selbe wie damals bei WoW -> Geil. Warum? Ganz einfach, das Spiel "fühlt sich super an"^^ Steuerung, Atmosphäre, Gameplay, alles absolut top! Das gefühl hatte ich seit WoW echt nicht mehr. Grafik? Naja, hab mich schnell dran gewöhnt aber muss zugeben, so im ersten Augenblick nicht grad ne Augenweide. Allerdings war ich auch im Anfangsgebiet der Grünhäutä und das ist komischer Weise extrem häßlich, das der Anderen Rassen sieht um längen besser aus. Ka, vielleicht ist den Grafikern da die Tinte ausgegangen.

Jetzt wird sich zeigen müssen, obs auch so gut weitergeht. Jedenfalls bereu ich die Entscheidung, meinen Wow Account versilbert zu haben, jetzt nicht mehr. Bin sehr zuversichtlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mic78 (8. September 2008)

ich bin begeistert von diesem spiel Warhammer offline das macht so einen rieeeeeeeeezzzzzäämmm  spass  geht ab !!! ja das geht ab ....


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

kurz gesagt:

Eindruck gut bis sehr gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behexen (8. September 2008)

ich bin durchweg begeistert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das spiel hat mich schon den ganzen tag gefesselt, und obwohl ich in alter pvp-muffel bin, hab ich mich fast nur am RvR aufgehalten. das macht richtig spaß!!! probleme hatte ich bisher auch kaum, bisschen verzögerungen beim zaubern, aber ansonsten läuft alles rund!

Die Welt ist sehr schön (wobei ich ja noch gar nicht sooo viel gesehen habe, startgebiete halt) und die quests sind auch super zu lösen. (bisher *g*) Was es mir persönlich auch noch angetan hat, sind die öffentlichen Qs. echt toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, auch wenn gestern alles nicht ganz rund lief - besser gesagt, gar nichts rund lief - ich bleib dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

das spiel is bis jetzt ziemlich solide da und dort fehlt etwas aber der sucht faktor is da hab mir son feuermagier gemacht der geht gut ab bloß was mich stört is die grafik wenn man von wow kommt und sich in war einloggt is das ein schock aber man gewöhnt sich daran naja und es ruckelt ziemlich kp ob das noch behoben wird weil am rechner kann es net liegen stockt halt aber das WAR feeling is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spass


----------



## Stuhlgang (8. September 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck????
Das Game ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!    ABSOLUT
Kenne kein offlinegame was zu viele Leute zu hause vorm Rechner fesseln konnte wiebis jetzt WARHAMMER-OFFLINE!
Also da muss ich sagen das die Jungs von GOA einen Meilenstein in der gamer Geschichte gesetzt haben!!!
Warhammer ist mit keinem anderem Rollenspiel vergleichbar!
Du brauchst z.B. keinen leistungsstarken Rechner, kein Dsl, sogar kein Internet und zusätzlich keine 12,99€ die Du im Monat zahlen musst.
Wenn deine Freundin sagt Schatz komm essen!!! Der Snack ist fertig sagst du nicht mehr moment ich mache das BG noch schnell zu ender oder der Raid geht nur noch ne halbe stunde sondern du kannst sofort aufspringen und den lecker zubereiteten Braten essen, da Dich eh keinen schafft in den 414 min zu killen in den du naschen bist.
Also ich muss jetzt schon sagen, obwohl ich das spiel erst seit 2 Tagen spiele, das es mit abstand das abwechslungsreichte game ist was ich je gespielt habe.
Ich kann jetzt nebenbei richtig essen, surfen, mich mit freunden unterhalten, wäsche aufhängen zwischendurch einkaufen gehen usw......
Naja ihr kannt ja selber schon die Vorteile von Warhammer-Offline!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dann viel Spass noch und denkt dran nicht alles ist scheiße nur weil es Stuhlgang heißt!!!!!!!!!!!
MfG euer Ernesto della Paco


----------



## Deveal (9. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Magus sich in der Open-Beta spielen lässt?
Bis jetzt habe ich nur Schlechtes gehört. ( Werde ihn trotzdem spielen, auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht testen konnte )

Liebe Grüße


----------



## glockenturm11 (9. September 2008)

Stuhlgang schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck????
> Das Game ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!    ABSOLUT
> Kenne kein offlinegame was zu viele Leute zu hause vorm Rechner fesseln konnte wiebis jetzt WARHAMMER-OFFLINE!
> Also da muss ich sagen das die Jungs von GOA einen Meilenstein in der gamer Geschichte gesetzt haben!!!
> ...




lol, i see what you did there 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (9. September 2008)

So, ich kann nun auch einen kleinen Bericht direkt von der Front abliefern. Nach dem gut gestalteten Charakterauswahlmenü logge ich mich also zum ersten mal auf dem Server Averland (glaube so heisst er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ein.Die Grafik überrascht mich etwas, ich hatte es mir etwas schlichter vorgestellt, eine positive Überraschung. Einer der Leute hier schrieb das die Bewegungen etwas hölzern sind. Dem kann ich zustimmen. Mein Ork wackelt etwas Kleiderschrank-like durch die Lande, aber das tut dem Spaß keinen Abbruch. Auf zum ersten Questgeber und go. Dann ist man quasi drin. Dann folgen viele Entdeckungen nach und nach. Man wird in alle Features nach und nach eingeführt. Was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat ist der Chat. Ich bin den WoW-Chat gewohnt und der ist ganz ok. Aber solche Dinge sind eh ziemlich zweitrangig und stören auch nicht wirklich. Sicher reine Gewohnheitssache. Zurück zum Spiel. Mit Quests wird man förmlich zugemüllt und man kann sich von überall aus zum RvR anmelden. Der kleine Button an der Minimap machts möglich. Im RvR merkt man ganz fix, ohne Teamplay wird das nix. Ich hatte heute mehrmals eine supernette und wirklich intelligente RvR-Truppe und dann wieder eine ziemlich ... naja, sagen wir "naive". Macht trotzdem wirklich Laune. Es sind noch so viele Eindrücke die ich erstmal sammeln muss um sie wiederzugeben. Mir gefällt das Spiel auf den ersten Blick wirklich gut. Und auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt, so kommt es mir stellenweise vor wie DaoC II. Es wird sicher einige Leute geben die enttäuscht sein werden. Aber ich wette mindestens 10 mal so viele werden es mögen. Das Feeling in der Warhammerwelt ist ein ganz anderes als zum Beispiel in WoW. Es hat halt viel mehr den klassischen Fantasytouch. Typisch Warhammer halt. Bei den Orks musste ich stellenweise gut ablachen. Sowohl die Questtexte als auch kleinen Witzeleien am Rande machen Laune auf "Grünhäutä". Das Startgebiet der Dunkelelfen hats mir angetan. Als ich dort anfing mit einem Jünger des Khaine, war es finsterste Nacht und gerade das hat es mir echt angetan. Eine ziemlich düstere Atmosphäre gleich zu Beginn. Granatenstark. Vom Humor der Grünhäute ist hier nichts mehr zu spüren. Es wirkt recht erwachsen. Solltet Ihr euch anschauen, auch wenn ihr keine Dunkelelfen spielen werdet. Mehr habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, und ich hoffe es gibt noch viel mehr sehenswertes in den nächsten Stunden und Tagen.

Eine Sache gibt es die ich nicht gut finde. Die Kampfanimationen sind schlichtweg öde gemacht. Da hätte man wesentlich mehr machen können. Immer die gleichen Moves, die je nach Klasse und Rasse dann auch ziemlich öde daherkommen. Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten die die meißten wohl eh nicht so interessieren.
Wie schon erwähnt fehlen für die Europaversion noch sämtliche Sprachfeatures und stellenweise sind die Questtexte noch auf englisch. Macht ja nix, ist ja "nur" eine Beta. Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist die Hintergrundkulisse. Der Himmel und auch die Tag und Nachtwechsel sind spitze. Die Musik ist absolut passend gewählt. Ok, die Ufer von Flüssen sehen nicht so gut aus. Leider zickt auf meinem Rechner hin und wieder das Spiel. Ich habe manchmal Abstürze im Charakterauswahlmenü oder bei Verbindungsaufbauversuchen. Auch wenn ich das Spiel verlassen will hängt sich manmal alles auf. Bin ich aber einmal im Spiel läuft alles wie am Schnürchen. Die Server sind noch nicht sonderlich voll, aber trotzdem denke ich das eine Mehrbelastung kaum Probleme machen wird.

Also bis auf die Sache mit dem Login und dem CD-Key-Chaos, der ja bisher alles mies gemacht hat muss ich sagen dass das Spiel mich (Achtung nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung) volles Rohr in seinen Bann gezogen hat. Es sieht gut aus und spielt sich gut. Irgendwer hier fragte in seinem Post ob es besser wäre als WoW. Meine Meinung dazu: Nein, es ist nicht besser als WoW. Es ist anders als WoW. Die Qualität von World of Warcraft ist wie bei allen Blizzard-Produkten. Erste Sahne. Sicher gibt es hier und da immer was zu meckern, trotzdem hat WoW einen Status an den kein Spiel bisher rankommen konnte. Auch Warhammer wird das wohl nicht schaffen, und das ist auch gut so. 
Trotzdem ist meine WoW-Zeit jetzt zuende. Ab jetzt gibts nurnoch Warhammer. I love it. Wenn sich dort eine gute Community aufbaut und man in einer netten Gilde landet wird es sicher ein Dauerbrenner. Das Potential ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden, hoffen Wir das die Entwickler und auch die Community das Beste rausholen.


Ich liebe WAR!                WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Cosmic142 (9. September 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck war auch durchaus positiv. Ich hatte extra versucht nicht zuviel zu erwarten und mich bemüht den Vergleich zu WoW gering zu halten
Angespielt habe ich einige Klassen(so bis lvl 3-4) und muss sagen die meisten spielen sich sehr rund und passend..nur der Schwarzork hat mich leider etwas enttäuscht da hat es etwas am Spassfaktor gefehlt vierlleicht lag das aber auch an der kurzen anspielzeit und er wird "hintenraus" interessanter.
Meine Lieblingsklasse habe ich wohl schon gefunden..hexenkriegerin..dreckig und gemein genau mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hier einige über abstürtze berichten kann ich nicht teilen ich konnte ohne Probleme spielen. Ja fehlende Sprachausgabe ist schade aber ich denke mal in der fertigen version wird die drinn sein...genau wie komplett eingedeutschte texte.
Es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig am Anfang aber man kommt wirklich schnell rein und das Spiel bietet schon ein paar sachen(hier doch der Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wo man in wow Addons für brauch.
Fazit: Ich bereue den Kauf (SE) nicht und freue mich drauf richtig zu spielen... weil es wirklich Spass macht


----------



## Ilunadin (9. September 2008)

Was mich lediglich stört ist,dass die Leute die weiter weg sind  irgendwie immer so 2D like erscheinen und plötzlich seltsam abgehackte Animationen haben...hab aber alles auf hohe Qualität gestellt...nuja...

Aber mal abgesehen davon   I<3 WAR und alles drum herum


----------



## Fr3ak3r (9. September 2008)

hm, ich finde das spiel irgendwie voll langweilig, lahme kämpfe, gewöhnungsbedürftige Grafik, keine Sprachausgabe, alle Spieler sehen gleich aus.
Aber hab gerade mal 1 stunde gespielt, vielleicht wirds ja noch besser.

Bis jetzt gefällt mir aber AoC um Welten besser.


----------



## Zaratres (9. September 2008)

bin sehr zufrieden mit dem game zock ich sicher über ein jahr hinaus mit 3 klassen pvp gemacht aber da hat mir der chaosbarbar am besten gafallen mit im kampf und hauen bis die order tot is macht mega fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lares85 (9. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hm, ich finde das spiel irgendwie voll langweilig, lahme kämpfe, gewöhnungsbedürftige Grafik, keine Sprachausgabe, alle Spieler sehen gleich aus.
> Aber hab gerade mal 1 stunde gespielt, vielleicht wirds ja noch besser.
> 
> Bis jetzt gefällt mir aber AoC um Welten besser.




oh gott ich denke diese meinung können nicht viele mit dir teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten ist das game bis jetzt ganz okay. haut mich allerdings jetzt nicht sooo vom hocker


----------



## Behexen (9. September 2008)

Deveal schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Magus sich in der Open-Beta spielen lässt?
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur Schlechtes gehört. ( Werde ihn trotzdem spielen, auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht testen konnte )
> 
> Liebe Grüße



der magus ist zur Zeit mein absoluter favorit - auch wenns sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist mit der Scheibe^^ ich kann dir nur raten: wenn du bock drauf hast, dann probier ihn ruhig aus. mir gings genauso wie dir und ich wurde noch nicht enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich bin aber auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Katalmacht (9. September 2008)

Ganz am Anfang war es komisch aber nun nach paar Stunden und ner lustigen Public Quest find ich es super vorallem da ich endlich meine Klasse gefunden habe,von der ich nicht gedacht hätte das sie so geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lg Morgen dan mal RVR antesten.


----------



## Katalmacht (9. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gefällt mir aber AoC um Welten besser.




hm solls auch geben...


----------



## Deveal (9. September 2008)

Danke Behexen!
Das sprengt meine Vorfreude auf's Unermessliche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin gespannt wie der so drauf ist *g*

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Erlindar (9. September 2008)

*Hat eventuell noch jemand einen Beta-Key übrig, wenn es bei euch ja jetzt funktioniert?*

Ich versuch es seit Beginn der Open-Beta, aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter, immer noch keine Mail bekommen, trotz etlicher Versuche! 

Jetzt würde ich es gerne mit einem neuen Key probieren, da zur Zeit ja einige Erfolg mit der Anmeldung haben.
Mit meinem "alten Key" bekomm ich immer Mails, dass ein Registrierungsproblem vorliegt!

Thx und Gruß


----------



## krizley (9. September 2008)

Hab heute paar Stunden gespielt , was* mich *wirklich extrem stört ist das irgendwie langsam wirkende Gameplay, kommt irgendwie keine Stimmung auf.

Die Mobs bewegen sich als wären sie der Augsburger Puppenkiste entlaufen. Keine Ahnung irgendwie fehlt das gewisse etwas.

Die Welt wirkt total leer und plastisch.

Bisher war da noch nicht der gewisse Aha Effekt den* ich* mir von einem MMO wünsche. Da is leider noch kein funke übergesprungen.
Bisher gibt es nichts was mich zu einem Kauf veranlagen könnte ,leider :/

mfg


----------



## DeAm0n24 (9. September 2008)

Also ich bin hin und weg. Warhammer hat mich überzeugt, das weiter zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach, hat sich der Kauf bereits jetz schon gelohnt, auch wenns noch Beta is.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bleib auf jeden Fall dabei.
Mein Liebling is der Hexenjäger. Macht böse Schaden und mächtig Fun. RVR geht auch gut ab, wenn man die passenden Leute in Gruppe hat.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Fr3ak3r (9. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> hm solls auch geben...



hat halt jeder seinen Geschmack, is ja auch gut so ^^

hab mal ein Hexenjäger probiert, die laufanimationen sind echt grausam, außerdem scheinen die chars die waffen nie wegzustecken.
die texturen von der umgebung werden auch erst ein paar meter vor einem scharf, das nervt mich auch, da der hintergrund extrem matschig aussieht.


----------



## Nulpin (9. September 2008)

Hab jetzt auch schon 4 Klassen bis Level 6 gezogt und muss Sagen das mir das ganz gut gefällt...
Super Interface und Buttons , einfach nur schick designed und einfach zu überblicken 
Super questsystem für Pve und RvR (auch viele Lustige quests wenn man sich das mal durchliest)
Durchdachtes RvR system wo wirklich viel Potential drinsteckt
(hatte Open World nur kleinere 10 vs 10 fights um stützpünkte und zonen aber das war schon toll )
Klassen überzeugen im Gruppenspie PvE und RVR (ironbreaker ist mir ans Herzgewachsen)
Tome of Knowledge 

Natürlich gibt es 2 Seiten der Medaillie und daher:
Grafik (schiebe ich mal auf die Beta) 
Etwas langweilige effekte 
Soundausgabe (soll noch nachgereicht werden =))
Waffen und Rüstungen sehen zu gleich aus, hoffe das ändert sich im Höheren level und mit der Zeit
Animationen 
und evtl. ein wenig zu langsames Kampfsystem im PvE
Ich finde im RvR fällt die 1,5 nit so auf!!!!

Zu den Klassen:
Die 4 Klassen die ich bis jetzt getestet habe sind Eisenbrecher, White Lion, Erzmagier und Chaosbarbar

Am besten gefiel mir der Eisenbrecher und der Erzmagier
Der kleine knuddlige Zwerg weil er so schön Taktisch Gruppenbasierend zu spielen ist und mit Groll und
Eidfreund fähigkeiten richtig Spass macht...
Er ist auch nicht nur blöder Boxsack, er teilt mit schild und 1hand super aus und hatte nette fähigkeiten um sich im
RvR zu beweisen!
Natürlich kein vergleich zu nem reinen DD, die haben aber nicht den wiederstand und vor allem nicht  die Abwehr dieses kleinen 
Panzers!

Der Erzmagier hat mich sehr überascht!!! Frisches Gamplay aus Heilen und Dmg machen...
gut kombiniert kann man damit super unterstützen und auch Schaden austeilen.
Das Ying und Yang Prinzip macht super spass und 2 -3 mobs sind sogar möglich, der gleichen Stufe!!!!


So ich geh jetzt mal schlafen und ich denke kaufen werde ich ES!!! Was frisches neues und die Ordung braucht mich

PS: Mit x steckt man die Waffe weg


----------



## regstar (9. September 2008)

DeAm0n24 schrieb:


> Also ich bin hin und weg. Warhammer hat mich überzeugt, das weiter zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach, hat sich der Kauf bereits jetz schon gelohnt, auch wenns noch Beta is.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ähnlich hatte ich das in meinem Eindruck geschildert. Es macht Spass ohne frage, aber es fehlt einfach noch der richtige Wums dahinter. 



> Abgehackte Animationen



Das ist auch so ein Thema, wo ich denke das dies noch verbessert wird. Ich denke einfach einmal das der Zaubercast anders von statten geht als bei WoW. Der Zauber an sich wird nicht zurückgesetzt, sondern nur die Zeit (Castleiste) um den nächsten Cast zu machen.

Aber sonst habe ich einen guten Eindruck, aber es reicht für die CE einfach nicht aus! Da habe ich mir mehr erhofft, und deswegen werde ich morgen das umändern lassen in die Standartedition.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2008)

Nach Zwei bis Drei Stunden mit der Gilde PQs und RvR kann ich nur sagen: Hammer!
Allein die Stimmung die aufkommt, wenn man sich mit der Gilde krampfhaft in einem RvR Gebiet an einer Stelle festgefressen hat und die Gegner dem Tode trotzend trotzdem auf einen zugerannt kommen, immer wieder Ausfälle von Gildenseite her nach vorne und das anschließende zurückgetrieben werden... Das ist wirklich das beste! Einfach dieses... Chaos, alles ist wild am kämpfen, da kommt richtiges Schlachtfeeling auf, kein "Wir belauern uns bis der Morgen graut" da ging es geschlossen vorwärts dem Feind entgegen!
Auch wenn mich die Goblins gestört haben die sich andauernd hinter Gebüschen versteckt hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die konnte man kaum sehen ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (9. September 2008)

Hmm..... ich bin süchtig, jetzt bin ich knapp 2 Stunden durch das Startgebiet der Dunkelelfen marschiert und muss sagen, Grafik geht in Ordnung, Kampsystem hat potential, und Atmosphäre ist auch vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warhammer ich komme.


----------



## regstar (9. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> *Hat eventuell noch jemand einen Beta-Key übrig, wenn es bei euch ja jetzt funktioniert?*
> 
> Ich versuch es seit Beginn der Open-Beta, aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter, immer noch keine Mail bekommen, trotz etlicher Versuche!
> 
> ...



In den offiziellen News steht drin, dass die Emails noch etwas dauern werden, da dort Probleme sind. Aber das gehört eher weniger hier hinein.


----------



## david33 (9. September 2008)

so ich spie lseid beta wow und warhammer killt fuer mich wow ,,, ohne worte


nice game


----------



## isobold (9. September 2008)

Meine Einschätzung:
Negativ:
Die Grafik ist nicht mein Fall, hatte gehofft, dass es mehr Richtung Gothic geht. Für die Leistung die es frisst, sind außerdem die Kampfanimationen, Gegneranimationen und überhaupt alle Animationen einfach nur schlecht. Die Gegend des Chaosstartgebiets ist hölzern und leer. Häuser sind grobe Blöcke die oft genug nicht betreten werden können, im Jahre 2008 ein No-Go.

Das UI ist mit unausgereift, hässlich und unfunktional noch wohlwollend beschrieben. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass Mythic UI-Anpassungen wie bei WoW weder unterstützen noch ermöglichen möchte ein weiteres echtes No-Go.

Die Steuerung ist unpräzise, dabei trotzdem gleichzeitig überfrachtet und wenig zielführend. Effektives Gruppenheilen im RvR scheitert oft genug an der Unmöglichkeit im Gewusel das richtige Target zu bekommen.

Positiv:
Positiv sind mir die offenen Gruppenquests aufgefallen. Es macht einfach Spaß Worldbosse und -events in zusammengewürfelten Haufen anzugehen.

Das RvR macht gut Laune und die Levelanpassung darin ist sehr sinnvoll.

Das allgemeine Gewusel gefällt, die aufwändigen Berufe auch.

Die Möglichkeit sowohl ein freundliches als auch ein feindliches Target gleichzeitig zu haben ist praktisch.


Fazit: Ich werde es mir erst mal nicht kaufen. Auf meinem Athlon 2800+ mit 2GB Ram und GeForce 6800 läuft es selbst auf Minimaleinstellungen in XGA einfach zu rucklig, sobald mal was los ist. Die dafür abgelieferte Grafik entschädigt nicht im Ansatz. Das mag sich noch einrenken, sicher aber nicht in 3 Tagen. Die unpräzise Steuerung und das hässliche UI machen die interessanten Ansätze und Gimmicks nicht wett. Ich bin schnell genervt, wenn etwas nicht an meiner Unfähigkeit, sondern an Unzulänglichkeiten der Bedienung scheitert. 

Zur Widervorlage in einem Jahr ...


----------



## xmaggusx (9. September 2008)

isobold schrieb:


> Das UI ist mit unausgereift, hässlich und unfunktional noch wohlwollend beschrieben. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass Mythic UI-Anpassungen wie bei WoW weder unterstützen noch ermöglichen möchte ein weiteres echtes No-Go.



Mmmh Komisch, in den Videos und so hab ich immer gesehen, dass die UI anpassung sogar ohne Addons möglich ist bei WAR und nicht so wie bei WoW nur mit Addon.

Desweiteren unterstützt doch WAR auch LUA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFZjvrqxQrc


----------



## isobold (9. September 2008)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber in den Optionseingeweiden war ich vermutlich schon ebenso lange wie im Spiel selbst.

Offensichtlich ist Dir gar nicht bewusst, was alles zum UI gehört. Es geht nicht nur darum die Minimap zu skalieren und die Aktionbars zu verschieben ...
Z.B die Schrift im Chat, und alle angebotenen Varianten, sind einfach ein Graus. Unergonomisch heißt das auf wissenschaftlich ... das wird sich vermutlich recht einfach beheben lassen, aber nicht ohne Installation zusätzlicher Komponenten.

Bei Bedarf kann ich ja mal einen Screen meines WoW-UIs posten. Ohne das jetzt vergleichen zu wollen. Ich wollte auf das Statement auf den Warseiten hinaus, dass man eben Addons wie in WoW aus spielerischen Gründen nicht unterstützen möchte.
Gerade das Beispiel WoW zeigt aber deutlich, wie viel man von der Community lernen könnte, wenn man sie machen lässt.

Wenn man aber solche Initiativen blockt, muss man meiner Meinung nach mehr bieten, als das was ich die letzten Spielstunden anschauen durfte. Das ist natürlich nicht endgültig, wie auch die Grafik und meine Hardware. Deshalb: Widervorlage in einem Jahr ...

Btw. geht viel von dem was man in dem Video sehen kann auch in WoW ohne Addon, wenn auch zugegebener Maßen nicht ganz so dynamisch. Die Engine dahinter ist ja auch ein paar Jährchen älter.

Und vor allem: Niemand sollte sich davon die Laune verderben lassen. Jeder soll das spielen, was ihm gefällt.


----------



## etmundi (9. September 2008)

isobold schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich werde es mir erst mal nicht kaufen. Auf meinem Athlon 2800+ mit 2GB Ram und GeForce 6800 läuft es selbst auf Minimaleinstellungen in XGA einfach zu rucklig, sobald mal was los ist.
> 
> Zur Widervorlage in einem Jahr ...




Namaste

das du damit mal gerade die Mindestanforderungen erfüllst ist dir aber klar, oder?

Kanst es ja hier mal testen Klick mir hard :-)

PC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

For Windows XP

· 2.5 GHz P4 processor or equivalent
· 1 Gigabyte RAM
· A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0
· At least 15 GB of hard drive space


----------



## Milkoh (9. September 2008)

Hallo, 

hier meine erste Einschätzung. Gestern Nachmittag eingeloggt.. (es lebe das Homeoffice) ich wollte nur mal kurz schauen (wollte noch Arbeiten), gegen 22:30Uhr dreissig nach heftigster Invervention meiner besseren Hälfte ausgeloggt und gar nicht gemerkt dass die Zeit so schnell rumging. 

Das Spiel macht einfach Spass. Wirklich. Und dabei habe ich bisher nur folgendes Probiert: 

Sigmarpriester bis Stufe 3
Feuermagier bis Stufe 4
Hexenjäger bis Stufe 4

Die ersten Stufen gehen relativ fix (wie in WOW ja auch). Das Menschengebiet ist in meinen Augen sehr sehr gut gelungen, der Krieg überall zu sehen und die Storyline gefällt. Die Offenen Questen sind wirklich etwas was richtig Spass macht, mann rennt irgendwo vorbei und kann einfach helfen und mitmachen. 

Die Questen sind recht liebevoll gemacht, neben auch mal Kill x von y, auch Questen von Bringe y nach x, beschütze wen, und auch Gagquesten wie benutze eine Kanone und erschiesse die Chaosmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dazu immer wieder eine Geschichte die rein passt. 

Heute werde ich mal Berufe testen und vor allem auch PVP. 




> Die Grafik ist nicht mein Fall, hatte gehofft, dass es mehr Richtung Gothic geht. Für die Leistung die es frisst, sind außerdem die Kampfanimationen, Gegneranimationen und überhaupt alle Animationen einfach nur schlecht. Die Gegend des Chaosstartgebiets ist hölzern und leer. Häuser sind grobe Blöcke die oft genug nicht betreten werden können, im Jahre 2008 ein No-Go.



Gerade die Graphik hat mich positiv überrascht. Gerade die Cast Animationen des Feuermagiers fand ich recht gelungen und auch der Hexenjäger sieht nicht schlecht aus. Dass man einige Gebäude nicht betreten kann, ist in meinen Augen ok. Ich kenne gerade kein SPiel wo man jedes betreten kann. 



> Das UI ist mit unausgereift, hässlich und unfunktional noch wohlwollend beschrieben. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass Mythic UI-Anpassungen wie bei WoW weder unterstützen noch ermöglichen möchte ein weiteres echtes No-Go.



Spielst Du ein anderes Spiel? Gerade Mythic hat doch eine LUA Schnittstelle eingebaut. AoC ist das Spiel wo Anpassungen recht schwer werden düften. 
Desweiteren hat das Spiel gleich auch einiges eingebaut. Deutlich mehr als WOW. Und man kann es konfigurieren. 



> Die Steuerung ist unpräzise, dabei trotzdem gleichzeitig überfrachtet und wenig zielführend. Effektives Gruppenheilen im RvR scheitert oft genug an der Unmöglichkeit im Gewusel das richtige Target zu bekommen.



Kann ich auch nicht direkt bestätigen. Es ist eben nicht so wie WOW wo jeder durch jeden laufen und schiessen kann.. Was mir im Moment noch fehlt, ist eine out of Range Anzeige..aber das war es auch. Zielen geht für mich jedenfalls einfach und die möglichkeit 2 Ziele im Visier zu haben (eines für Schaden, eines für Heilung) finde ich recht angenehm. Aber hey, es ist eine Beta und ein Startrelease, gerade in diesem Bereich, denke ich wird schnell noch ein paar Sachen kommen und dank der LUA Schnittstelle sollten AddOns auch nicht das Problem werden. 




> Fazit: Ich werde es mir erst mal nicht kaufen. Auf meinem Athlon 2800+ mit 2GB Ram und GeForce 6800 läuft es selbst auf Minimaleinstellungen in XGA einfach zu rucklig, sobald mal was los ist. Die dafür abgelieferte Grafik entschädigt nicht im Ansatz. Das mag sich noch einrenken, sicher aber nicht in 3 Tagen. Die unpräzise Steuerung und das hässliche UI machen die interessanten Ansätze und Gimmicks nicht wett. Ich bin schnell genervt, wenn etwas nicht an meiner Unfähigkeit, sondern an Unzulänglichkeiten der Bedienung scheitert.



Oki nun wird das Bild klarer...es liegt auch ein Großeteil an deinem Rechner. Der ist einfach ein wenig schwach für aktuelle Spiele. 
Auf meinen Rechner Core2Duo (2 x 1,86 Mhz) mit einer NvDia 7900 GS läuft es wirklich recht ruckelfrei. Also da kann dann das Spiel nicht viel für, das würde auch die von Dir bemängelte unpräzise Steuerung eventuell erklären (die ich nicht feststellen konnte) 

Es gibt ein paar kleine Bugs (Lokalisierungen, hitboxen) aber nichts wirklich aufregendes...bisher. Wobei ich auch 2 Dinge feststellte: 

1.) Das Spiel ist noch ein wenig tonlos, 2.) Es wird laufend gearbeitet, die Quest welche um 16:00 Uhr noch komplett in Englisch war, war gegen 20:00 auf einmal in Deutsch. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf meine CE und den Finalen Start, ich hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Spass wie gestern mit einem Spiel. 

Milkoh


----------



## equinoxxx (9. September 2008)

habe jetzt mal nen squig herder auf level 2 gespielt und muss jetzt leider zur schule aber ich bin begeistert vom Spiel!
Es macht einfach riesig Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (9. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hm, ich finde das spiel irgendwie voll langweilig, lahme kämpfe, gewöhnungsbedürftige Grafik, keine Sprachausgabe, alle Spieler sehen gleich aus.
> Aber hab gerade mal 1 stunde gespielt, vielleicht wirds ja noch besser.
> 
> Bis jetzt gefällt mir aber AoC um Welten besser.




Wenn man die erste Stunde im Spiel vergleicht, ist AoC auch meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser. Das wird sich wohl auch für die Startzone nicht ändern, den Tortage in AoC macht am Anfang wirklich Spaß, Sprachausgabe, dichte Story in die man eingebunden ist mit Cutscenes, super Grafik und neuartiges Spielerlebnis/Kampfsystem. Nur leider flacht AoC nach der Newbiezone total ab und hat bis jetzt im Endgame nix zu bieten.
WAR ist nach der ersten Stunde spielen ehr als solide Hausmannskost zu bezeichnen, aber Grafik und erster Einruck haben rein gar nix mit der Langzeitmotivation zu tun. In AoC ist diese derzeit nicht vorhanden und ob WAR diese bietet kann man nach einer Stunde nicht sagen, aber da es auf RvR ausgelegt ist und die RvR Inhalte auch schon zur Beta im Spiel sind besteht Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (9. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....arhammer-Online
Hm?Ist halt nicht sein Spiel!Wenn er lieber ewig grindet um Bits and Bytes zu bekommen die man braucht um das Spiel zu spielen, dann ises halt nicht sein Spiel!Ich werde gern belohnt und wenn mir das was ich dabei mache Spass macht und ich das dann nich 100 mal machen muss, weil das dann keinen Spass mehr macht, umso besser!Also der hat echt Probleme!Im Grunde sagt er, das er WAR nicht mag weil es einen zu geringen GRIND FAKTOR hat! Das man nicht alles bis ins unendliche wiederholen muss um sein Set zu bekommen,ala WoW Raids, ist für mich etwas positives!Ich will das spiel spielen und nicht zu grinden um den nächsten Content zu sehen

Also von mir bekommt das Spiel

Grafik 8/10
Grafikstil 9/10
Gameplay 8/10
Atmosphäre 9/10
Musik 9/10
Innovation 8/10
Spassfaktor 9/10

Gesamt 8,6



den Tiefgang kann man überhaupt noch nicht bewerten!Nur weil gezergt wird, wenn noch keiner sich genau auskennt und weiss was funktioniert!Heisst das nicht das Gezerge 1 Jahr später noch immer die beste Strategie sein wird gegen richtig eingespielte Gilden


WOW würde ich so bewerten!
Grafik 5/10
Grafikstil 9/10
Gameplay 8/10
Atmosphäre 9/10
Musik 9/10
Innovation 7/10
Spassfaktor 7/10

Gesamt 7,8


----------



## Eowe (9. September 2008)

Moin,

hab jetzt auch mal 2h gespielt ... als erstes ist mir aufgefallen das, das Interface im ersten eindruck total überfüllt und unübersichtlich ist (habe bis jetzt noch keinen Latenz Balken gefunden)

Man muss sich erst mal ein überblick verschaffen, wie und wo was liegt... die Grafik ist dem Spiel entsprechend für viele Spieler auf kleinsten raum! Obwohl ich das Gefühl hatte, das alles etwas klein geraten ist.

Der Char läuft recht flüssig für eine Beta, was mir aber gleich aufgefallen ist, das die Mobs auch hin und her laggen wie bei WoW... soll heisen manche Mobs kann man nicht angreifen aber Sie greifen dich an! Oder laufen weg, stehen aber noch vor dir und wenn Sie sterben liegen Sie auf einmal 20m von dir entfernt Oo *wow lest grüßen*

Das Questlog(Buch) ist mir Persönlich zu groß und unübersichtlich *kann man das ändern, die Größe*

Bei den sogenannten Talenten oder was immer das sein mag hab ich nur mal kurz rein geschaut *kein durchblick* muss man wahrscheinlich erst mal wie bei allen erst mal sich ein überblick verschaffen..

Das Kampfsystem finde ich einfach .. aber um ehrlich zu sein glaube ich nicht das es so einfach bleibt ... gestorben bin ich in den ersten 2h nicht und war auch kaum dran zu Sterben... Respawn zeit der Mobs ist schön hoch sowas gefällt mir Persönlich sehr gut ... *hasse warte Zeiten* Questgeber sieht man schön auf der Mini Map und man muss nicht unendlich suchen *so soll es sein*

Für mich sind Quest nur mittel zum zweck, das max lvl zu erreichen... da will ich mich nicht unendlich mit Questlog lesen beschäftigen und suchen, wo man hin muss.

bin gespannt auf meine erste Gruppen und öffentlichen Quest ...

Komisch fand ich auch, das im Chat nix gesprochen wurde obwohl viel los war im Startgebiet !

Grüße


----------



## Kabak (9. September 2008)

Also mein erster Eindruck von W.A.R. war gut,  kommst in Spiel rein, hast viele verschiedene Auswahlmöglichkeiten um den Charackter zu gestalten wobei mir aufgefallen ist das eine "narbe bzw Assesoir" ne augenfarbe ist und unten nochmal augenfarbe steht aber das auch ladden..
ALs ich mich ins Spiel eingeloggt habe mit meinem Chaos Chosen war ich überrascht. Nach kurzem einruckeln lief es meines erachtens Flüssig. Was mich auch positiv überrascht hat ist, dass es trotz des Anfangsansturm und der vielen Spieler in einer Gegend möglich ist eine QUest auch alleine zumachen, da genug Monster da sind bzw der Respawn Timer sehr kurz ist, wobei das 2te auch lästig werden kann.

Ich habe zB die Quest mit dem Chaosbarbaren gemacht und immer wieder kamen neue Adds ^^ am Ende hatte ich 6-8 Adds niedergemetzelt bis ich in Ruhe weiterziehen konnte.
In die Senarien kann man sich schneller einloggen (vielleicht auch nur weil Beta und neu) aber auch stundenlanges gemetzel wie in WoW fällt weg weil es schnell und kurz gehalten ist. Gefällt mir gut =)
(kleine ausschweif... wobei ins AV bei WoW einzuloggen und zu sehen, dass die schlacht seit 30 Stunden geht war auch interessant *hust*)

Desweiteren sind die Public Quest sehr genial, kloppst mit ner Gruppe auf Monster ein und es geht schnell auch ohne Gruppe =) 

Zu den Texturen ist ja eig schon von Goa gesagt worden, dass ein Grafik Patch kommen wird von daher mach ich mir keine Sorgen, dass es nun gubbelig aussieht wobei mir schon sehr gut gefällt,, dass man keine bunte Teletubby Märchenwelt hat wenn man als abgrundtiefböser Chaos Chosen anfängt.

Mit der UI hab ich mich noch nicht sonderlich beschäftigt, weil ich gestern Zocken wollte ^^ Aber dass die gleich darauf geachtet haben es freiverschiebbar zu machen und viele nützliche Dinge wie SCT und EquipCompare  sowie Bagsort gleich drin sind finde ich Super =)

Das offene Gruppensystem ist mir auch Positiv aufgefallen, da nun hoffentlich nicht mehr der Chat mit: "Suche Nach Gruppe für BLA" zugespammt wird


Alles in allem war ich gestern Abend nach 40 Stunden warten positiv überrascht über das zu 98% lagfreie spielen und das ich "wenige" Bugs entdeckt habe weil ich da doch noch bisschen Hellgate London "Beta"(naja eig release)  geschädigt bin.

Bewertung:

Grafik 8/10
Grafikstil 9/10
Gameplay 9/10
Atmosphäre 9/10
Musik 8/10
Innovation 8/10
Spassfaktor 10/10

Gesammt: 8,71


Mein System:

Windows XP 
AMD X2 3800+
Gefoce 7900 GS 512mb
3GB DDR 2 RAM



Ich habe fertig ^^


----------



## reappy (9. September 2008)

So nachdem ich meine ersten endrücke mal eine nacht einwirken hab lassen muss ich sagen:

War ist lustig, das rvr system gibt einiges her (ka wie das in den low lvl gebieten in nem Jahr sein wird wenn man so gut wie allein neu anfängt).
Ich empfinde WAR vom spielprinzip her sehr gelungen.

Als einzig negativ muss ich die Grafik beurteilen. ZB.: der erste cast den ein Zelot kann sieht aus als ob er mit MS Paint gezeichnet wurde, im allgemeinen ist auch mit einer auflösung von 1280*1024 bei nem 17" TFT alles sehr pixelig und ruckler und zittern ist an der Tagesordnung (auch alles auf minimum machen hilft da nicht).
Bevor Fragen kommen welches System ich nutze:
Win XP mit DX 9.0C
2 * Geeforce 8800 GTX 640
amd Athlon X2 6000+
2GB kingston ram (irgendwelche high performance teile, hab aber keine ahnung wie die genau heißen).
Auch aoc kann ich mit höchster auflösung und höchsten details flüssig spielen, crysis und bioshok sind auch keine probleme auf max.
Nur WAR macht das probleme wobei ich aber auch sagen muss das es den spielspass NICHT merklich verringert und evtl. darauf zurückzuführen ist das im Startgebiet die hööle los ist.

Wenn die Grafik noch aufpoliert wird ist das spiel sicherlich ein must have. So werde ich aber doch noch etwas warten den animationen die augenscheinlich mit ms paint erstellt wurden, chars die laufen als ob man ihnen die beine abgeschlagen hat, niedrigst auflösende Texturen, fehlende animationsvielfalt (mein jünger des caine hat anscheinend nur eine schlaganimation da er es bis lvl 6 nicht einmal fertig gebracht hat anders zuzuschlagen), tote umgebung (alle 4 km ein plänzchen in der boden textur ist ein bisschen wenig). Und das alles in einem Pixelhaufen vereint der einen unweigerlich an 1998 erinnert....
Also das ist alles in allem nicht 2008 würdig und muss auf jeden fall überarbeitet werden.
Ich weiss das keiner vergleiche mit anderen mmos mag, aber unser 3,5 Jahre alter klassen primus hat eine bei weitem bessere grafik, höher auflösende Texturen, und bei weitem mehr und vor allem schönere animationen.

Wobei mir aber der Grafik stil von WAR mehr zusagt als der des klassenprimus, und was auch lobenswert ist, die gamma einstellungen wurden perfekt getroffen. meist ist es so wie bei aoc, archlord das bei diesem stil alles so düster ist das man bei Tageslicht nichts auf dem monitor erkennen kann.
Aber hier ist die helligkeit des spiels perfekt.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (9. September 2008)

Leider ist das Spiel noch viel zu Bug behaftet und unfertig. Stürzt dauernd ab und das darf nicht sein. Nicht das es nur abstürzen würde nein es nimmt den ganzen Rechner mit.

Meine Bilanz, 3 Stunden spielen -> 4 Totalcrashs

Das Spiel hätte es dringend nötig noch weiter gepatcht zu werden vor release.


----------



## Enricee (9. September 2008)

@Mad Dwarf ich spiele seit Sonntag habe 5 Chars auf Level 8 und bei mir ist das Game nicht einmal abgestürtzt.

Es ist noch ein Beta Game also denkt daran es ist noch nicht zu 100% fertig.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (9. September 2008)

@Enricee: Hi ja so nen Stündchen geht es bei mir auch gut, ist halt nur leider kein Zustand. Was den Stand vom Game angeht, es ist effektiv kein Betastatus, es ist eine Woche vor "Release" und ich habe dafür bezahlt. Normale Fehler wie Mobs können nicht angegriffen werden oder so stören nicht, kein Spiel ist zu anfang perfekt. Aber das es mir die Treiber abschiesst, das darf in so einem Stadium nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Serdoa (9. September 2008)

Hm, ja, erste Eindrücke. Erstmal das Negative:

- Lags: mag am System liegen, aber eigentlich sollte ich mit ner quadcpu (2,4 Ghz), 4 GB Ram und 2 8800er im SLI-Verbund nicht solche Probleme haben

Neutral (über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten)

- Grafik: ich war erstmal etwas enttäuscht, meine Frau fand sie toll, weil realistisch (man merkt wohl das wir beide erst jahrelang DAOC und danach jahrelang WoW gespielt haben *gg*)
- Balancing: die Zauberin scheint mir bisher sehr gut spielbar von Anfang an, bei allen anderen getesteten Chars (Squigtreiber, Chaoshexer (?), Dunkelelfheiler (weiß nimmer wie die heißen)) schien mir der Schaden etwas gering - mag aber auch Einbildung sein, da die Chars sowieso alle zu low sind um ernsthaft darüber reden zu können
- Skillsystem: auf der einen Seite find ich es toll, auf der anderen bin ich noch nicht so richtig warm damit - liegt aber eventuell wieder nur am Level
- Szenario-RvR: quasi Schlachtfelder wie in WoW, aber wenn ich es richtig sehe kann man dort sogar ganz gut leveln. Ich fand es sehr lustig anfangs, später waren unsere Gegner dann so gut organisiert das man von mehreren Bogenschützen gleichzeitig weggeschossen wurde, was weniger spaßig war - das eigentliche Problem sehe ich aber derzeit nur darin, dass es zT sehr lange dauert bis das Szenario beginnt. Auch da ist eine endgültige Aussage aber schwierig, da es nur das erste Szenario war und zum anderen eben Beta ist, man weiß also nicht ob das später vielleicht auch schneller geht - oder noch länger braucht, weil viele eben nicht mehr dorthin gehen sondern hochleveln. Ich hoffe Mythic hat da schon eine Hintertür eingebaut damit zur Not serverübergreifende Gruppen in die Szenarien geworfen werden können.
- Springer im PvP: es nervt wenn Leute die ganze Zeit um einen herumlaufen und springen - gibt es denn Positionsschläge (wo man also im Rücken des Gegners sein muss) oder ist das einfach nur das übliche von WoW übernommene Deppenspringen?

Positiv

- Quests: Zwar viele noch nicht auf Deutsch übersetzt, aber recht lustig. Außer bei den Grünhäuten - weniger wegen den Quests an sich, ich finde es nur extrem anstrengend dieses "falsche" Deutsch zu lesen. Erinnert einen an die WoW-Jäger-Foren ^^. Hier wäre ich für eine Option das Ganze ohne diese Verballhornung zu lesen sehr dankbar (wird aber wohl nicht kommen, da es ja für die Atmosphäre ist - heißt ich werd wohl keine Grünhäute spielen).
- Szenario-RvR: Ich finds einfach spaßig und die Möglichkeit jederzeit daran teilzunehmen ohne das man seine normalen Tätigkeiten unterbrechen muss finde ich sehr gut
- Öffentliche Quests: Sind ein Ansporn - schade nur dass die Leute zum Teil auf einen Mob den man gerade ancastet (2 sec Castzeit) noch schnell ein wenig Schaden machen (damit es wohl ihr Mobkill ist) und man dann erstmal das Vieh auf sich hängen hat. KA wie hier die genaue Berechnung für die "Mitarbeit" aussieht, ich nehme mal an es kommt dann doch auf den Schaden bzw. die gewirkte Heilung an. Trotzdem könnte ich mir vorstellen das Heiler da etwas benachteiligt sind (meistens sind am Anfang einfache Gegner zu besiegen, da braucht keiner Heilung und meine Zauberin macht da definitiv mehr Gegner platt als ein Heiler es könnte)
- Kampfsystem und Steuerung: Standard und gut - meine Frau meinte "ah, die Steuerung ist intuitiv" - eben Standard

Alles in allem hab ich bisher noch nichts direkt Negatives gefunden, nur einige Punkte bei ansonsten positiven Ideen die dadurch kippen könnten. Ansonsten macht es mir aber mehr Spaß als WoW derzeit, wobei das kein Wunder ist, es ist ja alles noch frisch und neu. Enden wird es de facto natürlich trotzdem dabei zu leveln bis man 40 ist und dann muss man sehen was der Endcontent hergibt.

Zu den Vergleich mit AOC den ich weiter oben las: Ich habe auch AOC angetestet (in der Releaseversion): Tortage konnte mich bis Lvl 9 fesseln, dann hab ich das Spiel deinstalliert. Questgebiete in die ich muss, wo aber gleich neben meinem Mobs noch weitere stehen die allerdings vom Level um einiges höher sind als ich finde ich nicht so prall. Zwischensequenzen habe ich keine gesehen und die Story nahm mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht gefangen. KA woran es lag, aber das was mich bis Lvl9 motiviert hat war die tolle Grafik - bei Lvl9 war die dann auch nicht mehr ausreichend. Das Kampfsystem von AOC sagt mir aber auch nicht zu, bin also vielleicht einfach nicht die Zielgruppe.


----------



## helado (9. September 2008)

das ist gemein, mein acc wurde heute früh erst freigeschalten und ich sitze hier auf arbeit...

cu ingame ;-)


----------



## Shintuargar (9. September 2008)

Ich kannte das Spiel ja schon aus der Closed Beta, war aber trotzdem gespannt auf die "Releaseversion" (bis zum Wochenende wird sich nicht allzu viel mehr ändern) und auf den Squigtreiba, den ich anspielen wollte. Also das erste was mir auffiel, dass das Grünhäutegebiet sehr atmosphärisch umgesetzt wurde. In der Closed hatte ich eine Zauberin gespielt und das Dunkelelfengebiet kam mir eher dahingeklatscht vor. Grafiktechnisch ist es absolut ok für mich (ok, ich find ja auch die WoW Grafik toll), alles auf Maximum, bis auf Schatten (deaktiviert) und Zaubereffekte gedrosselt bei einer 1280x1024 Auflösung (P4 3.2Ghz, 2 GB Ram, Radeon X800XT). Nach dem Einloggen oder einem Ladebildschirm muss ich immer erst so 15 bis 20 Sekunden warten, bevor ich nahezu ruckelfrei losziehen kann.

Einige Texte sind immer noch auf englisch, was allerdings sicherlich schnell behoben wird. Bissel gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die Texte der Grünhäute, die in ihrem Slang geschrieben sind. Macht's etwas schwerer zu lesen. Die Quests sind gewöhnlich. Mehr Spaß machen da die PQ, auch wenn ich die Schattenseiten bzw auch die Lichtseiten des Lootsystems zu spüren bekam. In einer Runde (ca. 13 Teilnehmer) hatte ich mir durch meinen Beitrag einen hohen Würfelbonus erspielt. Nichtsdestotrotz ging ich leer aus. Dann wiederum musste ich für eine Quest drei Mobs töten, die Bestandteil der PQ sind. Ich verließ den Ort des Geschehens, ohne im Bewusstsein zu haben, nun bereits etwas dafür getan zu haben. Kurze Zeit später plötzlich kam die Würfelrunde, hatte zwar kein Würfelbonus, gewann aber trotzdem einen Beutesack. Der Beitrag zum Kampf kann also nur die Chancen etwas erhöhen, etwas zu gewinnen. Das kannte ich so aus der Closed Beta nicht, da es im Dunkelelfengebiet an Tanks mangelte und wir die PQ nie abschließen konnten (zumindest die, wo ich anwesend war).

Ansonsten ist das Gildensystem echt interessant. Man levelt quasi zusammen mit den anderen Mitgliedern die Gilde hoch und bekommt dann einige "Fähigkeiten". Ab Gildenstufe 4 kann man zum Beispiel Allianzen bilden. Sowas fehlt mir in WoW völlig und wird hier sicherlich für sorgen, dass die Gilde nicht nur ein extra Chatkanal mit angeschlossener Gildenbank ist.

Motivierend für mich sind ganz klar die Kämpfe. Bisher überwiegend nur in den Szenarios, aber auch da kann man das Potential erahnen, wieviel Fun es macht mit seinen Kollegen den Gegner in Schach zu halten. Allerdings habe ich hier auch gemerkt, wie schnell seine Konterklasse einen zerlegt. Hier ist man auf seine Mitspieler angewiesen, ebenso sollte man selbst drauf achten, wie man helfen kann.

Ich für mich habe beschlossen, Warhammer auf jeden Fall neben WoW zu spielen (dort schränke ich mich dann auf meinen Main ein). Das Potential ist da, auch wenn es sehr viele Bugs gibt, die kosmetischer Natur sind (am nervigsten: warpende Mobs). Die hindern aber nicht am spielen.

Wer ein solides PvP Game sucht, mit einigen netten Featuren, der soll zugreifen.


----------



## smiLLe (9. September 2008)

zu unserem *UI*-Fanboy weiter oben muss man sagen.
Dein tolles WoW hatte Anfangs eine grottige UI... Addons kamen erst mit der Zeit.

Die jetzige UI ist gut einstellbar und dinge wie Schriftgröße etc. können mit Sicherheit 
nachgepatched werden.

Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass das Spiel läuft.

Es stimmt, die Grafik ist nun nicht ansatzweise mit aktuellen Spielen vergleichbar, was
sowohl positiv als auch negativ ist.

Mit einer Gruppe im RvR macht es einen heiden Spaß, sogar als Heiler. Leider 
erfordet das Heilen ein wenig Koordination, denn das zu heilende Target muss
sich in direkter Sichtweite befinden..

Fazit: Nach 5h spielen macht es sehr viel Spaß, die Quests sind super und es lassen
sich auch sehr viele wiederholen. Das Leveln per RvR / Scenarien funktioniert gut.
Es kommt aber einem leicht vor, als wäre die Zerstörung etwas stärker als Ordnung ;-)

Greetz
smiLLe


----------



## Kharlaros (9. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Leider ist das Spiel noch viel zu Bug behaftet und unfertig. Stürzt dauernd ab und das darf nicht sein. Nicht das es nur abstürzen würde nein es nimmt den ganzen Rechner mit.
> 
> Meine Bilanz, 3 Stunden spielen -> 4 Totalcrashs
> 
> Das Spiel hätte es dringend nötig noch weiter gepatcht zu werden vor release.



Hm komisch, ich habe gestern fast 5 Std. gezocjt und hatte keinen Ruckler und keinen Absturz, nicht einen. 

System:
Quad Core 4 x 2,4 GHz
4 GB Dual Channel 1033er
Geforce 9800 GX2 1Gb

bedingt durch meine maschine habe ich das Game nach Einloggen bis zum Anschlag aufgerissen, 20 Min das Ui konfiguriert (das das direkt möglich ist ohne Add-ons etc. is meines Erachtens ein echtes Feature) und dann losgelegt.

Ich habe den Jünger auf Level 8 gespielt und muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden, die Quests haben eigentlich alle ihre Dseinberechtigung, die Public Quests sind sehr gelungen. Mich haben die spartanischen ANimationen ein bissel gestört, das ist aber meines Erachtens Kategorie "Kinderkrankheit" (wenn man überlegt was man zu Wow-zeiten alles "akzeptieren" musste, bin ich doch positiv angetan). 

Das Spiel, seine Umgebung sind stimmig und athmosphärisch auf jeden Fall ansprechend, ich fand stellenweise allerdings, dass hier an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch ein bissel Feintuning betrieben werden kann (Kategorie Kinderkrankheiten). 

Insgesamt bin ich positiv angetan, heute werde ich mich mal mehr mit RvR, Szenarien und Crafting beschäftigen und mich ein bissel mehr an die Steuerung gewöhnen, hier wäre anzumerken , das ich mich noch ein bissel mit dem anvisieren vertraut machen muss und das Target-switching noch nicht so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist (Grid-Addon bei Wow lässt einen diesbezüglich doch "verkrüppeln" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


So long
Kharlaros


----------



## ArminFRA (9. September 2008)

erstes Fazit: Top!

für PVP / RVR´ler endlich mal was neues.


die grafik ist ok und genügt dem spektakel, dh. es kommt (war klar) nicht an AOC grafik ran, aber die ist auf jeden fall besser als WoW, DAoC oder sonstige älteren games.

aber das ist an sich gar kein thema, denn da spiel hat suchtpotential wie WoW. PvE ist für mich nur mittel zum zweck, nämlich char entwicklen und fähigkeiten freischalten, die questtexte jucken mich nicht, die baller ich durch und farme die XP.

was mich interessiert ist PvP, wem´s ähnlich geht kann hier getrost zugreifen.

man bekommt schon die möglichkeiten ab lvl 1 sich ins RvR (BG´s) zu stürzen, was eine menge spass macht.

vor allem durch die ausgestaltung der erreichbaren ränge und titel usw.


sehr positiv fiel mir das praktische handling auf, vor allem das man das ui komplett einstellen kann, scalieren, fesntergrößen und anordnung, alles individuell bestimmbar, ohne das man nen addon zu bräuchte. kann deshalb kritik zum thema ui hier nicht nachvollziehen, WAR lösst das in einer weise wie ich es bis jetzt noch nirgends gesehen hatte.

ich hab AOC bis lvl 75 gezockt und hatte da schon die große lange weile, mein gefühl sagt mir das dies hier nicht so sein wird, WAR wird ein Kracher.

ERGO: für´s PvE gibts besseres wie WoW, wer PvP aber mag dem wird hier einer abgehen!

in dem sinne, cy ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathiis (9. September 2008)

Also mir gefällt die Grafik noch nicht so gut, wobei man auch unterscheiden muss, im Menschengebiet ist sie besser als bei den Elfen (Ordnung).
Habe auch WoW, DAoC, SWG, Everquest2 und HdRO gespielt. Mir hat bis jetzt die WoW Grafik am besten gefallen. Vielleicht kommt es auch noch. 
Ich finde die Texturen nicht sehr schön.


----------



## Ascían (9. September 2008)

Serdoa schrieb:


> - Springer im PvP: es nervt wenn Leute die ganze Zeit um einen herumlaufen und springen - gibt es denn Positionsschläge (wo man also im Rücken des Gegners sein muss) oder ist das einfach nur das übliche von WoW übernommene Deppenspringen?



 Ganz kurz: Ja, zumindest beim Hexenjäger und Schattenkrieger gibt es Skills, die sich nur hinter des Gegners Rücken auslösen lassen und die dort wesentlich mehr Schaden machen.


----------



## Mookie (9. September 2008)

Kurz und knapp ich bin positiv überrascht hab die ganze Nacht durchgesuchtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein persönlicher WoWkiller bisher hoffentlich bleibt das auch im Endgame so.


----------



## Cosmic142 (9. September 2008)

Hab ein paar Seiten weiter vorne meine Eindrücke schon beschrieben jetzt dann noch hinterher meine Wertung:

Bewertung:

Grafik 8/10
Grafikstil 8/10
Gameplay 7/10
Atmosphäre 8/10
Musik 7/10
Innovation 9/10
Spassfaktor 9/10

Gesammt: 8

Mir gefällt es und ich werde es definitiv Spielen...ich hoffe nur das sich Goa wirklich am Riemen reißt wenn es um bezahlten Support geht. Es wäre zu schade das man deswegen die Lust auf ein gutes Spiel verliert


----------



## Riesemax (9. September 2008)

könnt Ihr abschätzen, wie GROß die Welt ist - am besten in Relation zu WoW? Mir scheint das alles bisher recht klein.

Zumal die gesamte Welt ja noch in 3 Teile aufgeteilt ist und ich - je nach Rasse - nur eines dieser Drittel spielen werde. Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?

Und Drittens: Kann man irgendwo sehen, welche Zonen für welches Level geeignet sind? Bei WoW wusst man, z.B. Brachland ist 20-30, gibts sowas hier auch?


----------



## Nulpin (9. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ganz kurz: Ja, zumindest beim Hexenjäger und Schattenkrieger gibt es Skills, die sich nur hinter des Gegners Rücken auslösen lassen und die dort wesentlich mehr Schaden machen.



Auch der Weiße Löwe hat Positions Kampf....
Und Spieler die hinfallen durch Attaken erleiden sehr viel mehr schaden in den 2 sek die sie am boden liegen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2008)

Du kannst von jedem Warcamp in die anderen Gebiete fliegen, du bist also nicht auf "dein Drittel" beschränkt.
Man brauch nicht wirklich wissen welches Level für die Gebiete gilt, weil man durch die Quests und die Kriegsfronten gut vorran geführt wird


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

Riesemax schrieb:


> Und Drittens: Kann man irgendwo sehen, welche Zonen für welches Level geeignet sind? Bei WoW wusst man, z.B. Brachland ist 20-30, gibts sowas hier auch?



 noob brachland ist von level 11 bis 25...
 wirste den sonst questen nach durotar denk mal nach^^

naja ega men eindruc ist schlect da ich noch nichts vom spiel gesehn habe auuser den client downloader


----------



## reappy (9. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> die grafik ist ok und genügt dem spektakel, dh. es kommt (war klar) nicht an AOC grafik ran, aber die ist auf jeden fall besser als WoW, DAoC oder sonstige älteren games.



Ja das es an AoC nicht ran kommt ist eh in ordnung, aber ne dx7 Grafik muss echt nicht sein. 
Ich hab alles auf high bei einer auflösung von 1280*1024 und kann trotzdem die einzelnen pixel an meinem Char erkennen weil die Texturen in dem spiel so niedrig aufgelöst sind wie ich es in den letzten 8 Jahren bei keinem Spiel erlebt hab. Die Grafik hinkt der Wow Grafik in sachen Animation, Texturauflösung, Umgebungsdetails (im sinne von Pflanzen auf dem Boden, mal ne kakerlake oder Ratte die vorbei huscht) Um JAHRE hinterher.
Und gewisse animationen [Seele spalten](Jünger des Kaine), oder der erste Zauberangriff des Zeloten kann ich dir jederzeit mit dem MS Paint bei weitem schöner un mit höherer auflösung Zeichnen, also die sind echt das letzte (vlt. wirds ja noch besser, ich hab ja erst die 2 Chars angespielt).



ArminFRA schrieb:


> was mich interessiert ist PvP, wem´s ähnlich geht kann hier getrost zugreifen.
> 
> 
> sehr positiv fiel mir das praktische handling auf, vor allem das man das ui komplett einstellen kann, scalieren, fesntergrößen und anordnung, alles individuell bestimmbar, ohne das man nen addon zu bräuchte. kann deshalb kritik zum thema ui hier nicht nachvollziehen, WAR lösst das in einer weise wie ich es bis jetzt noch nirgends gesehen hatte.
> ...



Alle 4 Aussagen 100% /sign


----------



## Asmagan (9. September 2008)

Was mir zudem aufstößt ist das es in den "RvR"-Szenarien, stellenweise im Chat schon so abgeht,wie in den BGs bei WoW. Und das muss ich nun sicher nicht mehr haben.

Wirds eigentlich nochmal sowas geben wie nen Voice-Chat? Ja es gibt TS, aber Randomgruppen lassen sich anderweitig leichter organisieren.


----------



## Reiji_77 (9. September 2008)

Für eine definitive Grafikbeurteilung würd ich noch bis zum Headstart warten und dann mal alles raufschrauben. Denke auch, dass es in 1920x1200 anders aussehen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht wirds auch wieder Konsolenbefehle geben um die Grafikeinstellungen noch weiter anzuheben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (9. September 2008)

*W.A.R = Gute Spielmechanik, Scheiß Grafik
AOC   = Scheiß Spielmechanik , Gute Grafik
WoW  = Beides Gemischt*


----------



## Alishra (9. September 2008)

Die Grafik ist in Ordnung, jedoch im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen wie z.B. Lotro schlecht, dafür dass es ein neues Spiel ist.
Ansonsten machts schon fun, allerdings haben die das Rad leider auch nicht neu erfunden, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist einfach zuviel abgekupfert von Lotro.
Hatte mir wesentlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## A3junA (9. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> *W.A.R = Gute Spielmechanik, Scheiß Grafik
> AOC   = Scheiß Spielmechanik , Gute Grafik
> WoW  = Beides Gemischt*




*Guild Wars = Das Beste von Allen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## estafador (9. September 2008)

Also da ich finde hier ist ein erster richtiger Konkurent von WOW erschienen. Habe nun mehrere Klassen angespielt und muss sagen es macht mir in den ersten lvl Bereichen weitaus mehr Spaß als WOW.Was die Geafik angeht find ich sie weitaus erwachsener als der comic wow stil. Sicher wie in jedem Spiel gibts ne menge bugs aber hier kann man damit leben. Das Balancing der Klassen ist meiner meinung nach sehrt gut. Ich werde mir auch ein Monats abo leisten und wenns dann immernoch soviel Spaß macht kündige ich meine beiden wow acc´s.

Das einzige was halt richtig nervig ist, dass zu offt das zeil nicht angegriffen werden kann aber es selber angreifn kann obwohl es vor einem steht. erinnert ein wenig an wow nur hier ist es bei fast jedem 3 mob so. was dazu führt dass man teilweise stirbt aus diesem grund.


----------



## Stancer (9. September 2008)

Also die Grafik von WoW ist doch niemals besser als die von WAR !!! 

Die Chars in WoW sind hässlich und detailarm, die in WoW sehr detailreich. Die Umgebungen machen einen realistischeren Eindruck als die von WoW. 

Das einzige was WoW mehr hat sind die knallbunten Leuchteffekte,die mal gar nicht zur WAR Welt passen würden.
Die Grafik von WoW ist einfach nunmal alt...


----------



## tanakaNOO (9. September 2008)

kann mit jemand sein acc schenken ???


----------



## Aggropip (9. September 2008)

Also mein erst eindruck ist:

Das spiel ist richtig geil^^ konnte gestern ma 1-2 std zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür hat sich das warten (mit der eingabe des Beta keys *hust* 414 *hust*) gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (9. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Chars in WoW sind hässlich und detailarm, die in WoW sehr detailreich. Die Umgebungen machen einen realistischeren Eindruck als die von WoW.



Du hast dich verschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (9. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also die Grafik von WoW ist doch niemals besser als die von WAR !!!
> 
> Die Chars in WoW sind hässlich und detailarm, die in WoW sehr detailreich. Die Umgebungen machen einen realistischeren Eindruck als die von WoW.
> 
> ...



finde die Grafik von WoW deutlich besser, hab in WAR alles auf max und dennoch sind die Texturen extrem niedrig aufgelöst (siehe Bild), auch AA und AF ist nicht zuschaltbar, ich hoffe die optionen bieten in der final mehr einstellmöglichkeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## isobold (9. September 2008)

Was die unsaubere Steuerung angeht: Nein, das hat nichts mit meiner Hardware zu tun, sondern z.B. damit, dass die Lebensbalken nicht als Target dienen. Unpraktisch, wenn das zu heilende Ziel von Gegnern umringt ist.
Wenn du einen Mob looten willst, dient nicht die Leiche als Lootreferenz, sondern die Basis, auch das im Jahr 2008 eigentlich nicht mehr schön.
Außerdem solltest du dir die Minimalanforderungen mal durchlesen. Da liege ich bei den wichtigen Werten um Längen drüber (doppelt Ram ist wesentlich wichtiger als eine Grafikkarten Generation neuer), was sich auch darin zeigt, dass bei statischer Ansicht die FPS im grünen Bereich sind. Es sind schnelle Drehungen die zeigen, dass der Cachingalgorithmus ungünstig für ein solches Spiel geschrieben wurde. Was die CPU angeht: hat einer zuverlässige Informationen ob War überhaupt mehr als einen Kern belasten kann. Das wäre aktuell echt nötig.

Meine Kritik an der Grafik betraf in erster Linie den Stil, nicht die Qualität, und Stil ist rein Geschmackssache. Wie ich den Stil gern hätte, schrieb ich schon. Gothic 1 hatte schönere Grafik bei deutlich moderateren Anforderungen, Gothic 2 ebenso. An der Qualität habe ich nur bemängelt, dass die Rechnerauslastung für selbige zu hoch wäre. Ich spiele immer noch sehr gern Civilisation, Colonization oder auch mal Bomberman, alles in VGA. Die Grafik ist mir letzten Endes egal, wenn das Spiel Spaß macht. Bei WoW hasse ich die Kleinkindgrafik, und spiele es trotzdem. Und da kämen wir wieder beim UI und dadurch auch bei der Steuerung an.

Jemand sagt, dass UI wäre bei WoW anfangs auch nicht wie heute gewesen. Stimmt, genau das war mein Kritikpunkt. Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen? Blizzard hat sich bei jedem Release Addons angeschaut, und die sinnvollsten Funktionen dieser für das eigene UI implementiert.
Bei War hingegen gibt es folgendes Statemtent: http://warhammervault.ign.com/View.php?vie...tail&id=154
Wer das noch nicht kennt, sollte vielleicht erstmal lesen, worum es eigentlich geht.
Hier die passende Diskussion dazu vom Dezember: http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...06325579/p1/?77
Aber auch die wird wieder keiner verfolgen.


----------



## etmundi (9. September 2008)

Namaste

kann bitte mal jemand poste, wie ich meinen  Ping in dem Spiel feststellen kann?

Zur grafik mal mien Post aus einem anderern Thread:

Habe dann festgestellt, das die Grafik immer auf 1024+768 bleibt, auch wenn es in den Optionen anders angezeigt wird.
Habe dann die Datei -UserSettings.xml mit dem editor geöffnet und dort den Eintrag auf 1280+1024 geändert und
es war deutlich besser.


----------



## D4rk-x (9. September 2008)

So kurzer zwischen bericht:

Ich spiele seit Sonntag spätabend eine verdammt heiße "Jüngerin des Khains". Bin momentan level 8. Bin kurz vor dem 2. Gebiet und ich kann jetzt schon sagen das ich das spiel liebe.
Wir testen das Speil hier zu 6 Personen über 4 accounts an und alle sind bisher von dem Spiel begeistert. Das RvR macht nen Mords fun ( hatte nen RAR Drop beim PvP Spielen IMBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , die klassen spielen sich super frisch, chars sehen alle unterschiedlich aus ( ausser das alle bei den dunkelelfen die gleiche haarfarbe nehmen ^^) open quest sind der HIT und die Stimmung im spiel gepaart mit dem aufkommenden Suchtgefühl ( Komm noch das eine quest und da die public quest noch .... aaaah ich kann wieder isn RvR rein!!!!!!1111)  machen das spiel einfach nur riesig!

Ich bin so froh die CE bestellt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Adios WoW HALLO WAR!

Einziger minuspunkt ist GOA die den BETA Start versaut haben aber solange se das net am Di. oder Mittwoch machen wenn ich mit dem Zocken meines MAIN Chars anfange ist alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wahnsinn (9. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> finde die Grafik von WoW deutlich besser, hab in WAR alles auf max und dennoch sind die Texturen extrem niedrig aufgelöst (siehe Bild), auch AA und AF ist nicht zuschaltbar, ich hoffe die optionen bieten in der final mehr einstellmöglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komisch, bei mir funktioniert AA und AF. ;-) 
Zumindest sieht man das eingeschaltete AF an den Objekten (Häuser, Bäume, Felsen, NPCs ect), wieso sich der Boden aber immer noch 2 Meter vor einem aufbaut kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Ich denke bei der Vollversion wird man auch noch eingies in der Config Datei rumbasteln können, wenn die Bodentexturen in der Ferne nicht so matschig wären würde das ganze gleich viel hübscher aussehen.
Zudem fällt einem auf, dass der Boden sich auch nur draussen vor den Füssen aufbaut, in den Häusern oder zB. in der Grabkammer ist das nicht so. Hier mal ein paar Screenshots (16x AA, 16 AF, Hohe Qualität und in WAR ebenfalls alles hoch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in den Städten fällt einem das mit den Bodentexturen stark auf, allerdings hab ich jetzt keinen Screen davon gemacht.


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

Also die Begeisterung ist riesig.

Na klar ist die Grafik nciht die beste und neueste Engine, aber egal, sie ist gut genug.


Was WAR schon in den ersten 2Stunden einzigartig gemacht hat ist die Atmosphäre.
Düster, Brutal, ohne Gnade.
Eben eine Welt im Krieg,

Es ist so verdammt anders, dass es nicht gut ist, einen Vergleich mit WoW zu ziehen.
Wir vergleichen ja auch keine Äpfel mit Birnen, oder?

Das Rad wurde hier natürlich nciht neu erfunden, aber es macht einfach nur spaß.

Bisher kann ich es sehr empfehlen.

Man wird aber nur seine Freude an dem Spiel haben, wenn man nicht mit dem Vergleich zu WoW anfängt zu spielen.
Man wird nur dann Spaß haben, wenn man bereit ist neue und komplett andere Charakter, Welt und Kampferfahrungen zu machen.

Wem das nicht gelingt, oder wer das nicht möchte, wird enttäuscht sein.

Also mein Fazit:

Spitzenmäßig!!!
Komplett anders und schon nach kurzer Spielzeit der gleiche Suchtfaktor, wie ich ihn damals zu WoW Anfängen hatte.


----------



## Shrukan (9. September 2008)

Das einzige was zu verbessern ist, ist der Support!


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Das einzige was zu verbessern ist, ist der Support!




Das stimmt allerdings vollkommen.

Wobei da das Problem ja bei Goa liegt, nicht bei Mythic, aber der Support läßt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Lari (9. September 2008)

Den Support würd ich kritisieren, wenn das Spiel released ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch hat hier absolut niemand Anspruch auf Support. Die Closed-Betatester nicht, die neuen seit der open Beta und auch nicht die PreOrder Kunden. Ab dem 14. September ist das was anderes.


----------



## Skathloc (9. September 2008)

ich wollt grade das Handwerkssystem ausprobieren, aber wie mache ich das? 
Wie kann ich gegenstände verwerten?  Ich habe den Verwerten-skill, aber ich hab noch keinen Weg gefunden die Gegenstände zu verwerten, selbst wenn sie extra nur dafür gedacht sind.


Ansonsten bin ich doch sehr zufrieden, Auch wenn teilweise einfach nicht genug los ist um z.B. PQ zu machen. Aber das wird sich denke ich mit dem Release erledigt haben. 
Grafisch nunja, es ist ein MMO und nicht Crysis.


----------



## ChrischiB (9. September 2008)

man sollte mit dem support auch noch abwarten bis das spiel released ist.
Noch sehe ich kein Recht sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Den Support würd ich kritisieren, wenn das Spiel released ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast absolut Recht, aber es trübt schon etwas den Schein von Goa, nicht dem vom Spiel, aber den von Goa und Support gehört auch schon vor dem launch des Spiels dazu.

Wir haben alle keinen Anspruch auf einen Zugang, egal ob Key, oder nicht. Absolut richtig.
Aber GOA ist aufgrund des Customer Relationchip in Zugzwang zumindest Infos zu spammen.

Der bittere Geschmack bleibt da.
Sowas wie Sonntag und gestern kann passieren, seh ich kein Problem drinnen, aber dann muß da jemand an der Tastatur sitzen, der die neuesten Nachrichten schreibt und somit schon zu einer Beta zeigt:

Hey, wir kümmern uns um euch!

Ich glaube von den 882.802 verteilten Beta-Keys und deren "Besitzer"Weltweit, hätten sich 300.000 Europäer weniger aufgeregt, wenn mehr Infos auf der Seite zu lesen gewesen wären.

Ich denke, die Stimmung wäre um eniges  besser, oder?


----------



## Milkoh (9. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> @Enricee: Hi ja so nen Stündchen geht es bei mir auch gut, ist halt nur leider kein Zustand. Was den Stand vom Game angeht, es ist effektiv kein Betastatus, es ist eine Woche vor "Release" und ich habe dafür bezahlt. Normale Fehler wie Mobs können nicht angegriffen werden oder so stören nicht, kein Spiel ist zu anfang perfekt. Aber das es mir die Treiber abschiesst, das darf in so einem Stadium nicht mehr sein.



1.) ist das eine BETA
2.) wenn Du dafür Geld bezahlt hast, ist das leider dein Pech, ich bekomme meine 10€ wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) Fehler dürfen in einer Beta auftauchen, und es ist wohl nicht mal die letzte Beta auf den Servern, wie einige Beta Tester aus der Closed meinten. 
4.) Scheint es wirklich an Dir zu liegen, bzw. Deinem Rechner. Bei mir läuft es ohne jeden Absturz

Milkoh


----------



## rEdiC (9. September 2008)

Frage: Fliegt ihr auch manchmal mit dem Fehler" Warhammer hat ein Problem festgestellt und musste beendet werden" aus dem Spiel?Liegt das an der Beta?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (9. September 2008)

hatte auch schon 2 CTD's, diese treten bei vielen auf, liegt also sicherlich am spiel, das es eine beta ist wurde auch zu zeiten der aoc open beta gesagt, die hoffnung stirbt halt immer zuletzt ^^


----------



## Wuff2000 (9. September 2008)

So ich habe jetzt einen Maschinisten auf Level 6. Macht schon Spass besonders die öffentlichen Quests sind super gemacht. Die Scenarios die man betreten kann haben auch einen relativen Funfaktor. RVR habe ich noch nicht getestet da ich mehr so bisserl mit rumgucken und so beschäftigt bin. ansonsten kann ich nur sagen isses bei mir ab 15.ten abonniert :-) Freue mich auf viele ruhmreiche Schlachten.


----------



## Havamal (9. September 2008)

Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Crash!Nur mein Pc ist halt zu langsam*g*Werd erstmal warten bis ich einen besseren Pc habe da ich sowieso RL Stress zum RElease haben werde! Aber freu mich auf das Game, es ist KLasse


----------



## helado (9. September 2008)

<3 warhammer... ich bin verliebt!

das spiel is goil... schami rulez... 


:-D


----------



## Kira-kun (9. September 2008)

Deveal schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Magus sich in der Open-Beta spielen lässt?
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur Schlechtes gehört. ( Werde ihn trotzdem spielen, auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht testen konnte )
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Magus ist richtig cool. Hab selber einen neben nen Jünger des Kain.
Mir macht er 100x mehr spass wie die Zauberin.

Ansonsten ist Warhammer sehr geil gemacht.
WoW...was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuja nur die Warteschlangen auf Zerstörungsseite sind nervig.
Grad 180 Spieler gewesen.

Denke mal da werden Ordnungsspieler keine Probleme bekommen *g*


----------



## Mikron (9. September 2008)

Kritik : "na was wohl , die Standard Prozedur" bei der Anmeldung/Key eingabe ...

Aber nach stundenlangem warten auf email support key ..... hats dann endlich geklappt .

Komm ins Game . Und finde es COOL.

Die einzigen Bugs die ich nach etwa 4h Spielzeit fand waren (nix neues , paar Quests sind noch nicht deutsch übersetzt) , und 2 oder 3 mobs die feststeckten und man nicht angreifen konnte .
Zu den lags muss ich sagen hatte ich sogut wie keine . " ruckler etwa 2 oder 3 atm max....

Und jetzt grad in der Warteschlange , was mich aber nicht stört , da es flott geht (6min) , und weil ich damit weiß da die server langsam voll werden .

Außerdem glaube ich fest daran , das bei Release alle glatt läuft. *Daumen drück*
Die haben aus Ihren Fehlern gelernt . (zumindest bei dem Game)


Ich bleib definitiv dran :-)


----------



## Kira-kun (9. September 2008)

Der Headstart und Release werden wie Butter laufen.
Sonst gibts nen Special Podcast von Paul Barnett nur über GoA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (9. September 2008)

Ich finde das Game hammer. Nur habe ich ein kleines Problem und zwar sind bei mir die normalen außentexturen Schwarz (was das Feeling etwas zerstört) weiß da evtl. jmd. was? 
Ansonsten WAR Rockt!

Greetz


----------



## Dayanus (9. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich finde das Game hammer. Nur habe ich ein kleines Problem und zwar sind bei mir die normalen außentexturen Schwarz (was das Feeling etwas zerstört) weiß da evtl. jmd. was?
> Ansonsten WAR Rockt!
> 
> Greetz



Ja bei mir sind auch noch Grafikbugs, scheint normal zu sein ? Ist ja die Beta.


Das Spiel zieht einen so schnell in den Bann, zack schon zwei Stunden um und ich habe erst 2 Klassen ausprobiert, echt krass....

Also mir gefällt es ich finds geil und kann es nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (9. September 2008)

1h zocken hat mir gereicht...glaube net dass das game groß rauskommen wird

wtf needs beta acc?


----------



## Thyrone (9. September 2008)

Bei mri lagt das wie sau, ich versteh nicht wieso nicht mehr sevrer eröffnet werden


----------



## Dayanus (9. September 2008)

Thyrone schrieb:


> Bei mri lagt das wie sau, ich versteh nicht wieso nicht mehr sevrer eröffnet werden



Weil es eine Beta ist, die jungs wollen die Server an ihre Grenzen treiben....


----------



## webniks (9. September 2008)

36 h stunden warten auf bestätigungsmail. das ist doch alles nur fake, wie die mondlandung. Das spiel gibt es gar nicht


----------



## Lurgg (9. September 2008)

also mich hats bisher sehr überzeugt, bisschen laggy zwar aber sonst ziemlich gut


ich hab nur n problem mit GOA's Kundensupport


----------



## Baldoran (9. September 2008)

WAR macht einen guten eindruck..
nur reden die anderen spieler und überhaupt alle nie miteinander ....
also zurzeit...könnte vielleicht an ... beta ... liegen....
dazu kommt leider auch noch das ich mich noch nicht wirklich in der gegend zurechtfinden kann...
die welt wirkt so ... naja kA... hätten die karte besser aufbauen können finde ich...
wirkt wenn man auf die karte guckt nicht richtig wie eine welt sondern eher wie so ein extragroßes bg...
außerdem sehen die chaosleute schlechter aus als ich dachte und hoffe auf baldiges einfügen meiner gobbostadt...

die zeit vergeht bei WAR wie im flug...
nur fürchte ich mich vor schneller langeweile aufgrund von : 2mal jedes bg und nichtsmehr zu tun...
und auch mangelnder witz und kein einziges eingebautes fest lassen warhammer....gut es soll reiner krieg sein...jedoch lässt es warhammer irgendwie eintönig wirken...jeder braucht doch ab und zu abwechslung...

@webniks über lurgg : made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (9. September 2008)

Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Spiel!
Ich erstelle mir einen Charakter, logge ein und Bum! Es herrscht Krieg!
Das spürt man von der ersten Sekunde an, wenn das Chaos das imperiale Dorf bombardiert.
Wie schon richtig beschrieben, es zieht einen in seinen Bann.
Dass man schon quasi auf Level 1 PvP machen kann und dabei auch noch levelt finde ich atemberaubend!

Auch die public Quest haben ihren ganz besonderen Charme, irgendwie schweißen die die Spieler zusammen und
verbessern sowohl den Spielspaß, als auch das Klima auf den Servern.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es an manchen Stellen noch etwas hapert.
Meinem Empfinden nach gibt es zum Beispiel viel zu wenig, oder zu aussageschwache Musik.
Ich finde, wenn man den Vorhof vom Palast des Imperators betritt, sollte schon eine etwas monumentale Musik einsetzen.

Auch wird das unglaubliche Spannnungsgefühl der ersten Quests in den nachfolgenden Gebieten nicht gut fortgeführt, dort laufen die Gegner dann einfach im Wald hin und her, genau wie in World of Warcraft.

Doch wer braucht schon zu questen, wenn man durch PvP leveln kann?^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Ferox21 (9. September 2008)

Also mich sag es mal so:

Was ich jetzt so 3 h an Beta spielen konnte hat mir momentan mehr Spaß gemacht als WoW. Der Tome ist sehr nett und witzig und wird auch viel mehr bieten als WoW mit seinen Achievements in Lich King. Die Public Quests spielen sich so gut, dass ich mir zu 99% sicher bin, dass auch Blizzard sie in der einen oder anderen Form übernehmen wird.
Das Kampfsystem ist gut und doch schneller als man es vorher erwartet hatte. Animationen sind Ok aber auch nichts herausragendes

Die Server machen bei mir eine gute Figur und trotz vieler hundert Spieler im Startgebiet laufen sie sehr flüssig. Auch habe ich keine Grafikprobleme und finde die Gestaltung an sich sehr passend zu Warhammerwelt.
Also hätte es die Querelen mit GOA nicht gegeben wäre ein viel besserer Eindruck in der Community meiner Meinung nach möglich gewesen

Die Langzeitmotivation lässt sich natürlich noch lange nicht abschätzen, aber Warhammer macht jetzt schon einen fertigeren Eindruck als Conan damals undich werden für das Spiel sicherlich einige Monate eine WoW Pause einlegen. Ob ich dann fester dabeibleibe entscheidet sich über das Endgame, die Community und die Langzeitmotivation.

Aber, um es kurz zu sagen:
Mein bisheriger Eindruck vom Spiel ist sehr positiv. (
Schade nur, dass man sich von Seiten Mythics an die Vollpfosten von GOA als EU Publisher gebunden hat)


----------



## Azerothwolf (9. September 2008)

Hallo!
Finde es auch soweit ganz gut bis auf ein paar kleine Buggs die bestimmt noch behoben werden. Muss sagen Spiel gekauft. Aber eins vermisse ich und will es unbedingt haben:
VAMPIRE ICH WILL VAMPIRFÜRSTEN SPIELEN !!!


----------



## dense (10. September 2008)

Finde das Spiel sehr gut. macht viel Spass. natürlich hab ich nicht alles gesehen und kann nicht sagen wielang der spass anhält, aber das Spiel hat bei mir einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen und ich werds mir kaufen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (10. September 2008)

Ich mußte mit Verwunderung feststellen, dass mir besonders die Klassen Spaß machen, die ich eigentlich nicht spielen wollte.
Sigmarpriester und Chaosbarbar laufen richtig rund, und machen einfach Spaß! Der Schamane sieht einfach nur genial aus, und wenn erstmal eine Horde Orks auf Stumpenjagd geht, ist der PVP Anteil von WOW schnell vergessen.

Die Public Quests machen ebenfalls viel Spaß. Einfach nen paar mal mitspielen, und schon kann man sich schönes Zeug beim Rufhändler holen. Ist nur manchmal etwas komisch, wenn aufgrund der Auslosung die "guten Leute" keine Item-Belohnung bekommen, aber dafür jemand, der gerade 1 mal auf den Boss schlagen konnte.

Momentan fällt mir nur die Orientierung noch ein wenig schwer, und im "PVP" geht es noch leicht chaotisch zu. Da wird einfach wild drauf geprügelt. Aber das wird sich schon noch ändern, wenn sich die Leute auf ihre Klassen eingespielt haben.

Ursprünglich wollte ich einen Tank spielen, aber der Eisenbrecher ist mir im Moment noch zu gemächlich. Ausprobiert wird er natürlich trotzdem weiterhin.

Momentan kann ich leider noch nicht die Trophäen an meinen Charas sehen, wird an der Beta liegen.

Sehr spaßig sind die ganzen (mehr oder weniger netten und nützlichen) Titel, die man recht schnell frei schaltet.

Ein schöneres Menü zur Serverauswahl wäre nett, so dass man besser sehen kann, welche Charaktere man dort hat.  Ich war zuletzt von WOW aufgrund des schwachen PVP-Teils genervt, WAR scheint das viel besser zu machen. 

Jetzt immer fleissig nachpatchen, und ich werde den Umstieg auf WAR nie bereuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caimbeul (10. September 2008)

ohne merh als den titel des freds gelsen zu ahben, weill ich auch mal meinen senf in den salat mischen.

ich find das spiel bisher top... 5 chars bis 4/5/6 gespielt und ich find einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kalr sind hier und da noch keline ecken kanten und bugs, aber das war zu erwarten - ich für meinen teil hab noch keinen gefunden der das spiel in meinen augen maßgeblich abwerten würde.

ich hoffe es geht so weiter wies angefangen hat, nämlich unterhaltend und stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das warhammer universum hat eifnach mehr zu bieten als azeroth... viel mehr background und fluff.
und der pvp focus sowie das verkurzte kurzweilige gameplay, find ich genau richtig.

ich finde mythic hat sich viele gute sachen abgeschaut, viele verbessert, und vieles aus den fehlern von wow, daoc und aoc gelernt.

ich hoffe mein erster eindruck trügt nciht, und wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## Novola (10. September 2008)

so und nun mal mein senf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also die Map ist schon irgentwie an manchen stellen leicht verwirrend (vorallem nach ein paar bier ^^)
umgebung ist halt geschmackssache und auch rassenabhängig, also ok.
sehr geil sind definitiv die Puplic quests somal ich nun nach 3x der selben q einmal 2ter und einmal sogar 1ster war 

ansonsten bereue ich eigentlich noch nicht das ich es mir vorbestellt habe.einiges wird bestimmt auch noch in patches und erweiterungen folgen

also dann das wars erstma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (10. September 2008)

auch positiv überrascht, 

heute mit ca. 40 leuten in einer öffentlichen Quest nen Held gekillt, ganz ohne lags und das in der beta, einwandfrei.

Der Chat in War wirft mir persönlich noch fragen auf, ist schon fast unheimlich zu ruhig....aber das ist vielleicht auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Gameplay momentan nix auzusetzen, wunderbar.

Grafik find ich auch i.O., find besser als in WOW aber viel schlechter als AOC, aber hoffe die lassen die Grafik so, denk damit sind epische Schlachten mal wirklich möglich, aber abwarten.

Bugs hatte ich erst einen gesehen (neben den normalen wie mob auf entkommen usw.), das betrifft das Wort nachnahme im Postfach, es ist etwas abgeschnitten und steht über den Rand hinaus......natürlich gleich gemeldet als ordentlicher betatester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: 

Waaaaaagh !!!


----------



## Nôdin (10. September 2008)

Servus,
hier mal mein Eindruck vom Spiel. Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig entfaltet war spätestens bei der ersten täglich quest sein suchtpotenzial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die hexenkriegerin und den Schamanen angespielt (hexe level 9,schami 7). Beide klassen sind absolut gelungen und machen richtig spaß.

Das einzige was mir aufn zwirn geht sind die extremen lags (zumindest bei mir). Besonderes wenns im RvR gefechten losgeht geht gar nix mehr und es ist mehr glück als können. Weiß da einer Rat?

System: Athlon 3200+
             1024 mb ram
             Geforce 7600 gt
Selbst andere Spiele die eigentlich wesentlich mehr verlangen (crysis) laufen bei mir flüssig (ok sind net höchsten einstellungen aber immerhin). HOffe einer weiß rat.

P.S. das runterstellen der Grafik hilft auch net is keine unterschied ob ich mit max details spiele oder mit niedrigsten. Need Help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dense (10. September 2008)

achja, was mir noch einfällt :

das interface ist super.

echt total übersichtlich und man hat gleich alles was man braucht.

finds echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (10. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Servus,
> hier mal mein Eindruck vom Spiel. Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig entfaltet war spätestens bei der ersten täglich quest sein suchtpotenzial
> 
> 
> ...



hmm 1024 ram, glaub das solltest noch was drauflegen, dann sollte es flüssiger laufen.

hab 4gb und vista, damit bis jetzt noch keine probleme gehabt.


----------



## Nôdin (10. September 2008)

Wie ist denn dein rechner sonst so? Einfach mal als Vergleich wenn du eine ungefähr gleichwertigen( oder gleichschlechten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechner hast dann scheinst wirklcih am ram zu liegen. Aber das ließe sich ja noch locker aufstocken


----------



## Nôdin (10. September 2008)

achso ich hab xp


----------



## wanxtaganxta (10. September 2008)

Bei mir läuft alles super auf max details mit:

Quadcore 2,6GHZ
2x 9600gt im SLI
4gb RAM (Da ich XP laufen hab werden nur 3gb genuttz)
XP Professional


----------



## Nôdin (10. September 2008)

Ja gut das is aber schon allein vom prozessor und der graka nen weltenunterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat einer nen vergleichbares system nur mit mehr ram? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novola (10. September 2008)

also bei mir auch flüssig mit max details
System:
AMD X2 6000+
2gb ram
HD 3850 O.C Edition
XP home


----------



## Madaa (10. September 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich das Spiel richtig wie eine Beta anfühlt. Es ist zwar auch eine, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass bald der Release ist, so frage ich mich echt, ob die da noch was aus der Trickkiste zaubern können. Es sind einige nervige Bugs und am Optischen könnte man auch noch ein bisschen feilen (Einige Frisuren stehen sowas von weit ab, dass ich die deshalb gar nicht nehmen wollte).

Naja, noch isses ja berechtig, da es ne Beta ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (10. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein rechner sonst so? Einfach mal als Vergleich wenn du eine ungefähr gleichwertigen( oder gleichschlechten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2,40 GHz
GeForce 8800 GT


----------



## etmundi (10. September 2008)

Thyrone schrieb:


> Bei mri lagt das wie sau



Wie zum Teufel messt ihr Ingame euren Ping?


----------



## Fightinghorst (10. September 2008)

Hier mal meine 10 cents

Ich bin ein alter DaoC Recke habe WoW 1,5 Jahre gespielt und bin über AoC nun hier gelandet, weil ich mir dachte, Mythic/Goa hat mit DaoC schon ein geniales Spiel auf die Beine gestellt, warum sollten sie es nicht auch bei W.A.R schaffen.
Gerade das RvR System hat mich neugierig gemacht, denn bei DaoC ist selbiges immernoch das beste was der Markt momentan zu bieten hat.

Ich bin zwar erst Level 5 mit meinem Feuerzauberer (ich weiss ich weiss er heisst hier anders^^) aber durch die Möglichkeit bereits mit Level 1 in wirklich gut designten BG´s gegen andere Spieler antreten zu können, habe ich schon einen guten Eindruck ins RvR bekommen können.

Anders als im Kinder-PvP in WoW, gehen die BG´s mal richtig gut ab

Auch das PVE mit seinen Public Quests sind mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung in Sachen MMORPG.

Meine Meinung zusammengefasst:

Geil, kaufen, Spass haben.


Gruss


----------



## Ebon (10. September 2008)

Muss sagen, trotz Anmelde pannen und langer Wartezeit. *Es hat sich gelohnt!*

Bin erstaunt das alles, zumin bei mir so flüßig läuft, auch wenn bei höher Char dicke auf den Schirm!
Kleine Fehler sind zwar noch da, aber die beeinflüssen garantiert nicht die Release.

Interface ist easy aufgebaut, lässt sich einfach bearbeiten. Questwegweiser, Questgeben auf der Karte zu finden, alles über Wälzer des Wissens einstellbar. Gegenstände einfärben, extra Wisperfenster und und und

Fürn ersten einblick. Nice! ... Hier rennt ne Hydra rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jedenfall, harte Seitenhiebe für ander MMO's


----------



## Legum (10. September 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck?

es ist nen gutes spiel und erfüllt meine erwartungen voll!
Es sind zwar noch ein paar fehler drin aber dafür ist es ja noch ne beta! 
Man findet sich direkt zurecht mit der steuerung und man wird auch sehr gut an die Geschichte, die Aufgaben und besonderheiten herangeführt.(bei den ersten beiden aber nur wenn man sich die zeit nimmt und die einträge im wälser liest!^^)
die Quests sind durchdachter als bei wow und ich habe schon nach kurzer zeit brauchbares equiq über die Publicquests bekommen.
Das RvR-system werde ich wohl erst im fertigen Spiel richtig erleben, da ich nicht zuviel Zeit momentan hab, aber die PvP- Gebiete die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe machen Lust auf mehr.
Ich hoffe nur das sie auch einige server stellen wo man ordentlich RP machen kann.


----------



## Polyjean (10. September 2008)

Macht Spass.

Ist zwar noch einiges ausbaufaehig, aber vom Spiel her bietet es sehr viel.


Die ganzen Unschoenheiten kann ich verzeihen solange beim Gameplay alles stimmt und das scheint so zu sein.


----------



## rEdiC (10. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Ja gut das is aber schon allein vom prozessor und der graka nen weltenunterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab 2,01 Dual Core
Geforce 7600 gs
2gb Ram
Und läuft eigentlich recht gut nur bei den Szenarien im Pulk etwas ruckelig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hey-Ray (10. September 2008)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht dafür begeistern. Ich verstehe nicht was an den BG'S so toll sein soll. Man rennt im Imperium gebiet rum und muss zuerst mal ein paar Mobs töten. Plötzlich ging ein Fenster auf und ich konnte ein BG betreten. Man rannte von einer Fahne zur anderen. Es war einfach wie im Arathi Basin. Kaum anders. Ich glaube man muss schon ein ziemlicher Warhammer nerd sein im das richtig toll zu finden. Ausserdem verstehe ich nicht, was soviel Resourcen in diesem Spiel frisst. Die Grafik kann es nicht sein.


----------



## Valdarr (10. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hab 2,01 Dual Core
> Geforce 7600 gs
> 2gb Ram
> Und läuft eigentlich recht gut nur bei den Szenarien im Pulk etwas ruckelig.
> ...



Jop ich hab festgestellt das es an manchen Stellen Ladehakler gibt. Treten gerne beim betreten einer Höhle auf. Ansonsten läufts auch bei mir flüssig bis auf extreme Massenschlachten die derzeit bei den offenen Quests gerne mal auftreten.

System:

2,2 Dual Core
Geforce 8800 GT
2 Gig Ram

22 Zoll Widescreen daher auch ne Auflösung von 1650*1080 bei max Details.


----------



## Valdarr (10. September 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Ich kann mich einfach nicht dafür begeistern. Ich verstehe nicht was an den BG'S so toll sein soll. Man rennt im Imperium gebiet rum und muss zuerst mal ein paar Mobs töten. Plötzlich ging ein Fenster auf und ich konnte ein BG betreten. Man rannte von einer Fahne zur anderen. Es war einfach wie im Arathi Basin. Kaum anders. Ich glaube man muss schon ein ziemlicher Warhammer nerd sein im das richtig toll zu finden. Ausserdem verstehe ich nicht, was soviel Resourcen in diesem Spiel frisst. Die Grafik kann es nicht sein.



Nö die Grafik bewegt sich gerade was Distanzdarstellung angeht wirklich nicht im extremen Bereich was die Hardware Anforderungen angeht. Zumindest sollte se das nicht.

Was du allerdings bedenken musst ist der Betastatus und damit verbunden sowohl schlechtere Grafik, als auch schlechtere Engine. Bei dem einen wird der Highendrechner schwitzen wie Sau während der andere mit ner Mittelklasse spielt und Spass hat ohne Ende. 

Das liegt aber an den Problemen die Pcs nunmal mit sich bringen. Keine 2 Systeme sind wirklich gleich. Es reicht ein falscher Treiber oder ne ungünstige Konstellation von Hardware und zack haste deine Fehler-/Problemquelle. Mann siehts ja bereits hier die einen meckern wegen Abstürzen die anderen hatten noch net einen. Ich gehöre zu letzteren und bin froh drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (10. September 2008)

Nôdin schrieb:


> Servus,
> hier mal mein Eindruck vom Spiel. Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig entfaltet war spätestens bei der ersten täglich quest sein suchtpotenzial
> 
> 
> ...




Definitiv zu wenig RAM! Einen 1GB Riegel gibts für 20 Euro. Die solltest du echt investieren. Tag und Nachtunterschied bei WAR.


----------



## ShockTod (10. September 2008)

Habe WAR nun paar std. gespielt. 3 chars bis lvl4 und werde morgen auch noch ma bissel lvln aber so wirklich umgehauen hat es mich bis jetzt leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafik ist nicht ganz mein Fall und irgendwie schaut meine Hexenkriegerin beim laufen aus als hätte sie was im hintern stecken. 

Ich hab auch das Gefühl das WAR leicht träge wirkt beim spielen, nicht so richtig flott ka wie ich das beschreiben soll. Denke nicht das ich es kaufen werde zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit.

Allen denen es gefällt wünsch ich viel Spaß mit WAR


----------



## everblue (10. September 2008)

ShockTod schrieb:


> Habe WAR nun paar std. gespielt. 3 chars bis lvl4 und werde morgen auch noch ma bissel lvln aber so wirklich umgehauen hat es mich bis jetzt leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm....hast immnoch:



> Ebenfalls Athlon 3200 1GB ram und GF6600.



?
Dann kanns scho mal träge wirken...


----------



## Immondys (10. September 2008)

Hier nochmal ein Link zum Thema Hardwarevoraussetzung und Systemvergleich.

Test der PC Games Hardware mit WAR und die dabei erzielten Ergebnisse findet ihr hier:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,658916/N...ckoning_Teil_1/


----------



## Vanhyke83 (10. September 2008)

Erst-Eindruck? Geil!

Es gibt momentan kein genialer aufgebautes MMORPG als WAR auch wenns noch im Beta Stadium ist. 
Natürlich ist die Grafik nicht mehr neuester Standard und natürlich sehen die Animationen noch teilweise sehr komisch und abgehakt aus. 

Es wurde aber schon mehrmals gesagt,dass wohl noch ein Grafik-Update kommen soll wenn erstmal der erste Test gut überstanden ist. 
Ich hab einen 4400 X2 @ 2,75GHz, 2GB DDR 333 Dual Channel RAM und ne 7900 "MADMOXX" GTO und es ruckelt so gut wie nie auf den maximalen Einstellungen! 

Für mich ist entscheidend wie sich das Spiel anfühlt und es fühlt sich jetzt schon sehr gut an. 
Diese ganzen öffentlichen Quests in denen man schon mit Level 2 an gutes Equipment ran kommt, die ganzen World-Heroes (gibts nen Video drüber) die absolut klasse versteckt sind und dazu dann noch das RvR System was keine Wünsche offen lässt...Perfekt! 
Endlich können diese ganzen WoW Rumrenn-Spinner nämlich nicht mehr einfach durch die Tanks und DDs im RvR durchlaufen um die Heiler dahinter umzuhauen und endlich ist diese dämliche Item-Abhängigkeit vergessen. Im RvR kann man auch ohne richtig gute Items was reißen.

Was mir aber auch noch einen heiden Spass macht ist die Kriegs-Vermittlung vom Entwickler. Man fühlt sich ständig im Krieg und vermisst die sonst so übliche Musik überhaupt garnicht. Im Gegenteil. Ich würd sie ausstellen um weiter Kanonen, Bomben, Schreie und Kriegs-Trommeln zu hören! 

Ich spiel jetzt momentan einen Sigmar-Priester und hab vorhin erst angefangen ihn zu leveln. Wer die erste öffentliche Quest kennt, weiss was ich mit Kriegs-Sound meine...und wer die Zweite bei der absolut genial in Szene gesetzten "Brennenden Windmühle" kennt...sowieso! 

Könnte jetzt noch Stunden weiter schwärmen und schreiben aber ich denke, dass reicht für nen Erst-Eindruck. Zu allerletzt will ich noch sagen, dass jedem selbst überlassen ist was er spielt. WoW ist für mich eine lange Zeit lang interessant gewesen aber mal ehrlich. Ab 70 gehts immer nur um das eine: Equipment!
Mein Schwager rennt nun schon mehrere Wochen in der neuen Insel-Instanz da rum nur um, sage und schreibe, 150 HP und 0,8% mehr Critchance zu haben. Ist das wirklich erfüllend? Für mich nicht, war es nie und wird es nie!

Wie es bei WAR wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings wurde schon immer gesagt,dass WAR nicht Itemlastig ist sondern sich eher auf Taktik und spielerisches Können fixiert. Items werden wohl ein schönes Neben-Ding sein. Ich hab vorhin schon im ersten Szenario nen Ork gesehen mit Level 11 und der sah schon "realistischer" aus als alle Level 70 Orks aus WoW zusammen genommen. 
WoW übertreibt es halt oft, WAR setzt auf "Boah"- und "wie brutal" Effekte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, bevor ich hier wieder mal nen Roman schreibe sag ich lieber Gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Slaargh (10. September 2008)

Naja, es stimmt schon. Die animation der Figuren ist recht lieblos gestaltet. Ich finde vorallem die Hoch- und Dunkelelfen sind schlecht animiert. Sieht einfach nicht gut aus. Das Spiel gefällt mir trotzdem. Ich hoffe zwar sehr das sich das noch verbessert, befürchte aber das es so bleiben wird. Vom gesamten Bewegungsapparat her könnte dsa Spiel ruhig einen Tick schneller sein. Die Zauberanimationen gefallen mir gut, die Schlaganimationen sind immer die gleichen und werden, im Gegensatz zu den Zaubern, sehr schnell langweilig. Und trotzdem macht das Spiel mir sehr viel Spaß. Ich habe heute den Zauberer der Dunkelelfen angetestet und ich glaube den werde ich zu Release spielen und den Schwarzork erstmal hinten anstellen. Allerdings fehlen mir noch zum Antesten: Squigtreiber, Eisenbrecher, Maschinist, Sigmarpriester, Hexenjäger, Schwertmeister, Schattenkrieger und der weiße Löwe. Sicher bekommt man durch relativ kurzes Anspielen (so bis lvl 5 oder 6) nicht wirklich den optimalen Einblick, aber manchmal macht eine Klasse schon von Beginn an total viel oder total wenig Spaß. Der Zauberer schockt mich bisher am meisten. Absolute Granate. Einziges Manko: ER sieht aus wie ein Mädchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man rumstylen wie man will. Achso, zur Charaktererstellung muss ich auch noch was loswerden. Da gibt es wesentlich weniger Möglichkeiten als erhofft. Vielleicht liegt es an der Beta, ich denke aber eher nicht, das wird wohl so bleiben. Den meißten Leuten ist das sicher nicht wichtig, mir hingegen schon. Viele Chars sehen absolut gleich aus.

Alles in allem macht es trotzdem Spaß.

Ach ja, zum Release wäre es nett wenn sich ein paar Tanks ins Startgebiet der Dunkelelfen begeben würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für so manche Public-Quest seid Ihr unabdingbar.


----------



## Slaargh (10. September 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> WAR setzt auf "Boah"- und "wie brutal" Effekte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Verstehe nicht was Du damit meinst.


----------



## Lemonskunk (10. September 2008)

spiel hat ziemlich orginellen style,kein vergleich zu den betas aus anderen rollenspielen meiner meinung nach.

extrem viele wow "elemente" enthalten, was  das zurechtfinden stark erleichtert ( wenn man wow kennt^^)


----------



## StarBlight (10. September 2008)

wie schauts eigentlich mit tränken aus? gibts heiltränke, mana/ angriffspunkte tränke? und gibts eigentlich essen und trinken um leben/ap aufzufüllen?


----------



## fripon (10. September 2008)

Spiel ist scheind ganz ok.

Aber etwas wirklich Innovatives ist es jetzt auch nicht..........

Aber mal wieder ein MMO was man Spielen kann und nicht so ein rotz wie AoC.....


----------



## Wahnsinn (10. September 2008)

Was ich noch hinzufügen möchte:

30 Szenarios sind einfach der hammer! :>


----------



## Slaargh (10. September 2008)

Nö, reggen gibts nicht. Also nicht wie in WoW. Heiltränke hingegen gibt es, verschiedene. Mana gibt es auch nicht, nur Aktionspunkte (oder wie die heissen). Gerade am Anfang geht es einfach von Kampf zu Kampf. Reggen ist unnötig. Ist ein Mob tot füllt sich das verlorene Leben und die Aktionspunkte sehr schnell auf. Die Mobs machen auch nur sehr wenig Schaden. Allerdings kann man sie nicht einfach so umpflügen, denn man macht relativ wenig Schaden. Ich persönlich finde das es viel packender wäre wenn man entweder doppelt soviel Schaden machen würde oder die Gegner, die NPC's zumindest, nur halb soviel HP hätten. Das würde das Spielvergnügen um eniges steigern. Nur meine Meinung. Es kommt einem ein wenig zäh vor.


----------



## Terratec (10. September 2008)

Man liest oft dass Texturen erst zu kurz vor einem Auftauchen, bzw die Sichtweite insgesamt nicht besonders hoch ist. Da ist mir eingefallen, dass es bei WoW ja ein Makro gibt, mit dem man diese Eigenschaften extrem nach oben stellen konnte. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es sowas - oder ähnliches auch in WAR gibt. Fände ich ganz interressant, da ich das Spiel gerne auf bestmöglicher Grafik spielen würde...und nein es geht mir nicht NUR um die Grafik, ich mag AOC nicht, aber fände es trotzdem nett wenn sowas möglich wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich mit tränken aus? gibts heiltränke, mana/ angriffspunkte tränke? und gibts eigentlich essen und trinken um leben/ap aufzufüllen?


Heiltränke gibts, aber sie sind nun nicht so derartig lebensrettend, eher brauchen sie die Klassen die sie nötig haben, bei 2-3k HP eines Tanks, bringt ein Trank mit 330 Leben nicht viel, einer Zauberin mit 1000 Leben kann das ding das leben retten.


----------



## Slaargh (10. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Man liest oft dass Texturen erst zu kurz vor einem Auftauchen, bzw die Sichtweite insgesamt nicht besonders hoch ist.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir sieht alles ziemlich gut aus. Da sollteste Dir durch Videos ect. selber ein Bild machen, ich weiss ja nicht was Du erwartest. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das manche sich das Spiel auf einem C-64 anschauen. So schlecht sieht WAR garnicht aus wie es manche darstellen. Ich finde, im Vergleich zu Wow (jaaa schon wieder WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) viel feiner. Ich finde es Klasse.


----------



## Pistenwolf (10. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Man liest oft dass Texturen erst zu kurz vor einem Auftauchen, bzw die Sichtweite insgesamt nicht besonders hoch ist. Da ist mir eingefallen, dass es bei WoW ja ein Makro gibt, mit dem man diese Eigenschaften extrem nach oben stellen konnte. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es sowas - oder ähnliches auch in WAR gibt. Fände ich ganz interressant, da ich das Spiel gerne auf bestmöglicher Grafik spielen würde...und nein es geht mir nicht NUR um die Grafik, ich mag AOC nicht, aber fände es trotzdem nett wenn sowas möglich wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also bei mir ist das genau der Fall, keine Ahnung woran das liegt hab schon viel an den Einstellungen rumgespielt 
alles auf max stehen und trotzdem lädt er die Texturn viel zu spät, an der Rechnerpower kanns nicht liegen vielleicht jemand eine andere Idee?
Die Grafik selbst finde i.O soll ja bei massen auch flüssig bleiben aber mehr Einstellungen im Menü hätte ich mir schon gewünscht...


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (10. September 2008)

finde das game echt geil hatte auch an der closed teilgenommen und mus echt sagen da hat sich einiges getan.
der rvr sowie das pvp gehen einem echt locker von der hand.ich selbst spiele einen chosen und muss sagen der macht echt fun die grafik is im mom zwar noch etwas ungenau sowie die sounds auch das wird sich aber mit der release version sicher ändern.
im grossen und ganzen kann ich jedenfalls nur sagen es wird genauso wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Alasken (10. September 2008)

*eindruck nach 12-14 stunden spielzeit*:

ersteinmal muss ich sagen das WAR meiner meinung nach nicht zu vergleichen ist mit anderen mmorpgs und vorallem nicht mit wow. WAR fühlt sich komplett anderst an als alles was ich davor an mmorpgs gezoggt hab und das waren eine menge aber mal zu meinen eindrücken:

ich logge mich also ein, patche ca 3 min und freue mich wie ein kleines kind als ich endlich den "spiel starten" button betätigen kann. ein WAR logo erscheint begleitet von dem meiner meinung nach stimmigen WAR sound. schnell die grafikoptionen aufs maximum geschraubt und die soudneinstellungen gecheckt alles paletti. weiter gehts, nach kurzem verbindungsaufbau erschein die server liste mit einer übersichtlichen anzahl an informationen ... ein klick auf die namensortierung listet mir sofort die deutschen server auf und inklusive der population beider fraktionen: 

(DE)AVERLAND - Ordnung Mittel - Zerstörung Voll

als verfechter des guten für mich keine frage dieses ungleichgewicht muss aktiv bekämpft werden .. ein klick und das charactererstellungsmenu taucht auf.

hmm...

3 rassen kommen für mich als ordner also in frage (zwerge, imperium und hochelfen) .. als eingebildeter schönling fällt die entscheidung schnell auf die hochelfen keine frage.. klick
und siehe da die klassenauswahl ... glubsch glubsch ... weiser löwe ? ... cooles ding angeklickt ... und der erste schock:

obwohl die charactererstellung gut gelungen ist stell ich zunächst fest das mein hochelf irgendwie aussieht wie schon 3 mal gestorben ... aber das soll mich nicht entmutigen schnell das beste aus der erstellung rausgeholt und ab ins spiel..

10 sec später und nach kurzer analyse des ladescreens landet mein weisser löwe also im hochelfen startgebiet .. erster eindruck ? ungewohnt aber interessant !
kurze gewöhnungsphase an das interface ... schnell die einzelnen funktionen gecheckt und mal den wälzer durchblätter .. okay genug davon los gehts ...

ein klick auf den weisse löwen button und die erste freude kommt auf: cooles horn und noch epischerer sound ... SO SOLLTEN SICH KRIEGSHÖRNER ANHÖREN! BEGEISTERUNG!!!

nochmal eine kurze eingewöhnungsphase in die steuerung und 1-2 min um die umgebung zu erkunden ... den ersten quest gefunden und den händer und trainer auch gleich mitentdeckt: einsteigerfreundlich! supa was ich als alter wow hase in 1-2 min schaff schafft ein neuling auch locker in 5, find ich gut !



*quest, quest, quest:*

hmm mit einem katapult flattermänner vom himmel holen per ego perspektive ? in einem mmorpg ? das is neu ! das is gut ! das macht fun! 
eine ecke weiter tobt eine schlacht zwischen hoch und dunkelelfen ... ich bin lvl 2 und hier geht schon so die post ab ? wie wirds erst mit 40? neugierde !

*
lvl up, skill, fähigkeit:*

mehr schaden is immer gut also gleich mal testen: nett gemacht jeder nahkampf skill hat seine eigene animation die sehr gut gelungen zu sein scheint! das macht freude bringt abwechslung und macht spass! super! schade das die kampfanimationen oft noch fehlerhaft sind und die gegner unangreifbar bzw verbuggt ... kinderkrankheiten die noch zu beheben sind was solls ...


*
15min vergehen...*

weisser löwer tritt szenario bei ... wohooo gegner ! ... hau hau ... kill kill ... exp exp !!!... LVL UP IM PVP ! DAS IS DER WAHNSINN ...

*pet ? wo bist du ? : *

schnell fällt auf das der kriegslöwe viel zu oft irgendwo auf offenem gelände einfach im nichts stecken bleibt oder verschwindet ... unbrauchbar! das is scheisse !?! ohne pet nur 50% angriffskraft -.- ...aber gut kinderkrankheiten die hoffentlich gepatcht werden! ...


40 min vergehen...


*public quest ? *

schon von gehört soll irgendwie loot geben ! okay mal anschaun ... 8 spieler schon hier wow ordentlich was los!
 ... kill kill ... benutz ... boss kill ... würfel ... bonus bekomm ... sie haben gewonnen ! JUHUU ! ... säckchen aus truhe hol und aufmach ... grüner loot mit lvl 3-4 ? IMBA !


6 stunden vergehen...

lvl 10 ... etliche rvr szenarien später ... etliche quests später ... etliche public quests später ... blauer loot wurde gefunden ... an die grafik gewöhnt ... begeistert von dem was mythic da zu bieten hat! prerder doch nicht abbestellt ... es schade findet das der geliebte weisse löwe am sonntag gelöscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




12 stunden vergehen... 

lvl 15 ... erste meisterschaftspunkte verteil ... erste taktiken gewählt ...  moralfähigkeiten angeordnet und einige gruselige public quest bosse gelegt ... genug einfluss für das nächste blaue item gefarmt und die rufanzeige im rvr auf lvl 9 gepackt ... 


*equip ? :*

als verwöhnter wow spieler wird einem der loot in WAR zu beginn etwas mirkrig vorkommen keine frage ... das mag auf der einen seite daher kommen das der loot rassen bzw klassen zugeordnet ist ... ein hochelf wird keine zwergenrüstungen tragen können was eigetnlich auch logisch ist ... die einen würden sagen darunter leidet die individualität des character aber ich sage genau das gegenteil ... die coole (mittlerweile braune) robe und der pelzumhang meines weissen löwen werd ich niemals an einem der zerstörungspieler sehen und auch nicht an einem hässlichen zwerg ... das ist eben der style meiner klasse und durch die möglichkeit jedes item in 2 bereichen farblich anzupassen gibt erlangt mein lvl 15 character eine unverwechselbare individualität die weit über das was man aus wow kennt hinausgeht ... zumal ich meine ausrüstung bei noch keinem anderen weissen löwen meines levels gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*fazit:*

WAR ist mein persönlicher wow killer und ich bereue es nicht in geringster weise meinen wow account gekündigt zu haben. zugegebener masen ist die grafik zunächst gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nach 12 stunden spielzeit würde ich sie gegen nichts mehr tauschen.

WAR strahlt durch seine gut animierten zauber und nahkampfattacken die alle individuell sind und kein skill dem anderen ähnelt, dabei mus jedoch die noch etwas hakelige ausführung einiger animationen erwähnt werden welche es noch per patch zu beheben gilt (kinderkrankheit).
sehr positiv fällt mir desweitern der sound auf, trotz noch deaktivierter x-fi unterstützung klirren die klingen drähnen die hörner und zischen die zauber in einer qualität die dem spiel und vorallem dem schlachtfeld eine unverwechselbare athmosphäre verleien.
die characterindividualisierung wird sehr stark gefördert durch die möglichkeit der moralfähigkeiten der meisterschaftskillung sowie der auswahl verschiedener taktiken untertützt durch das item system spezialisiert für jede klasse bzw rasse und die mölichkeit der eigenen farbgestaltung jedes items.
RVR ist DIE kriegsflagge von WAR! ich hab selten so ein gut ausbalanciertes pvp erlebnis gehabt wie in den 4-5 szenarien in denen ich mich austoben konnte und währendessen noch eine masse an erfahrungspunkten, leveln und moralfähigkeiten durch den ruf abstauben durfte ! das ist meine welt! das ist mein persönlicher wahnsinn! das schlägt alles zuvor erlebte! 
leider kann ich zum open RVR aspekt noch wenig sagen da es so gut wie keiner spieler auf meinem lvl gab ...

es gibt noch viel zu berichten vom gruppensuchsystem, dem wälzer bis hin zur gestaltung der umgebung und den quests aber als erster eindruck sollte das reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem wird WAR zum release ein solides mmorpg darstellen das für jeden PVP liebhaber das AundO sein wird ohne frage. einige ungereimtheiten und bugs gilt es nach release noch zu beseitigen aber das ist standart für ein frisch releastes mmorpg und zählt eindeutig zu den kinderkrankheiten die sich verwachsen werden.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. September 2008)

Da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele, und es gibt auch nich jede mene Epische Momente, ich hab mir im Open RvR gebiet vor ein Paar Stunden ein 5 Minuten langes Gefecht mit meinem DoK, einem Runenpriester und einem Erzmagier geliefert das ungefähr so ausgesehen hat: Da kommt was auf mich zu, Zwerg und Elfe, oha 2 Heiler, na dann...... draufgehauen mich geheilt, draufgehauen.... langsam wirds knapp, schnell zurück zu den Wachen bei dem Posten da..... wie komm ich wieder hier weg wo die 2 jetzt bei dem Posten stehen, ach was solls.... draufgehauen, geheilt draufgehauen, geheilt... wieder zurück hinter die Mauer um zu Reggen, hey der Runenpriester kommt mir sogar hinterher, alleine ist er fällig drauf bei 50% haut er ab ich hinterher, und das Spiel ging wieder von vorne los, nur hab ichs diesmal ein bissl mit den Heilungen versemmelt................

Aber wenn ich die beiden das nächste mal erwische sind sie drann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (10. September 2008)

Also ich find das Spiel echt gut, hab nen Jünger des Khains auf Stufe 8 und macht echt viel Spass.

Aber jetzt nochmal ne Frage zur Grafik: Wie kann ich AA und AF einschalten? Hab ziemlich unschöne Pixeltreppen überall auf 1650x1050! Find in den Optionen nirgends ne Einstellmöglichkeit!


----------



## Akuztik (10. September 2008)

ich find das Spiel absolute Bombe.

Squigtreiba macht soviel fun..unglaublich.



Ahja die Quests sind teilweise bissl brutal wenn man drauf achtet so

zB. ich musste einen bewusstlosen(lebendig) Zwerg in ein Fass legen und dann von der Klippe schmeißen.

Ich fand das irgendwie voll geil^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel nach gut 4h zocken ziemlich Suchtgefährlich!

@Akuztik: Ja, vorallem am Strand wie die Fässer wackeln und man die Stumpenz da dumpf um Hilfe rufen hört ... Ich konnt nich mehr, als ich das gerafft hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuztik (10. September 2008)

jaaaa genau.

Die schreien so nach hilfe und ich hab ihn eiskalt runtergeworfen.

Habe mich so böse gefühlt


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Argh, wenn ich das so lese, will ich auch endlich zocken!

Aber wayne Beta - Hauptsache der Release rockt!


----------



## etmundi (10. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> *eindruck nach 12-14 stunden spielzeit*:
> 
> ersteinmal muss ich sagen das WAR meiner meinung nach nicht zu vergleichen ist mit anderen mmorpgs und vorallem nicht mit wow. WAR fühlt sich komplett anderst an als alles was ich davor an mmorpgs gezoggt hab



Du widersprichst dich  selber. Du vergleichst WAR ja doch mit anderen Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorakk (10. September 2008)

Mein Ersteindruck: Gut. Richtig gut sogar.

Ich als alter WoW-Spieler (seit Release) vermisse ein wenig die Ausgereiftheit des Spiels... aber dann sag ich mir immer wieder: "Junge, des ist ne Beta. WoW hat schon sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr Entwicklungszeit hinter sich".

Naja, was ich eigentlich damit sagen möchte:
WoW kommt in die Ecke und WAR wird mein neues OnlineGame.
Warum?

Dann fang ich mal an ein paar Gründe zu nennen:
- WAR ist das CS des OnlineRPGs. Man kann Minuten, Stunden, ja... sogar Tage (noch nicht getestet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in diesem Spiel verbringen. Es wird einfach nicht langweilig. Ob man nun kurz an einem Szenario teilnimmt (die übrigens sehr gut von der Hand gehen, sobald die Spieler wissen was sie zu tun haben) oder an den genialen und spaßigen RvR-Schlachten.

- Schnelles lvln ist auch gegeben. Dank publicQuests (genial!), solides und von WoW gewohntes normales questen und Erfahrung durch PvP (auch genial!)... man kann machen was man will. Du wirst im lvl aufsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Interessante Skills. Konnte bisher den Erzmagier und den weißen Löwen anspielen. Beide haben sehr spaßige und nützliche Skills.

- Generell gilt: Level > Skill + Movement > Equip. UND SO SOLL ES SEIN!
D.h. auf lvl 40: Skill + Movement > Equip.

- Nette Community (die bisher etwas schreibfaul ist...)

- Atmosphäre: Man ist sofort Teil des RvR und spürt, dass Krieg herrscht. Ich freu mich schon sehr drauf, Burgen und Festungen Seite an Seite mit meinen Gildenkollegen zu stürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Einige schöne Innovationen. Kleinigkeiten auf die man beim Spielen stößt und sich sagt: "Hey cool, wieso ist da noch niemand anderes drauf gekommen?"

- und und und... Alles positive aufzuzählen dauert zu lang.


Allerdings sind mir auch noch ein paar wirkliche Spaßbremsen aufgefallen. Ohne diese Sachen, wärs ziemlich nah an meiner Vorstellung von einem perfekten MMORPG:

- Teilweise hölzerne Animationen.
- Zu wenig Interface-Anpassungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. fehlt Target of Target !!!)
- Interface-Anpassung ist noch sehr Buggy...
- Die generelle Perfomance des Spiels (lags, abstürze, plötzliches Ruckeln).
- Noch lang nicht perfekte Balance ^^
- Crafting-System ein wenig undurchsichtig.
- Verlinkung von Items im Chat funktioniert (noch) nicht... oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Übersetzungsfehler/teilweise noch nicht übersetzt
- Chat ist noch miserabel buggy!
- Sehr, sehr viele Monster die sonstwohin laufen... oder auch garnicht laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Pet Wegfindung ist unter aller Kanone


Sodale. Das wars mit meinen ersten negativ-Eindrücken. 99% der von mir aufgezählten Spaßbremsen werden mit sicherheit in der nächsten Zeit behandelt und ausgebessert. Man erinnere sich nur mal an die 1.0 Version von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich hoffe ist, dass fehlende Interface-Optionen bald nachgereicht werden. Möchte einige Funktionen (welche ich jetzt in WoW habe) wirklich nicht missen.

Alles in allem bewerte ich das Spiel in seinem jetzigen Zustand mit 86%! GOA hingegen bewerte ich mit 6! Hoffe sie haben aus dem Beta-Schlamassel gelernt und liefern nen guten europaweiten offiziellen Start ab... sonst wärs echt traurig. Das spiel macht nämlich wirklich, wirklich einen heiden Spaß.
Wenns denn mal etwas ausgereifter ist wirds mit sicherheit 90+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cya ig!!


----------



## etmundi (10. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Also ich find das Spiel echt gut, hab nen Jünger des Khains auf Stufe 8 und macht echt viel Spass.
> 
> Aber jetzt nochmal ne Frage zur Grafik: Wie kann ich AA und AF einschalten? Hab ziemlich unschöne Pixeltreppen überall auf 1650x1050! Find in den Optionen nirgends ne Einstellmöglichkeit!



Bei Nvidia geht das mit mit der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung


----------



## Jaimewolf (10. September 2008)

Kurz und knapp: 5 Std. WAR:

Grafik? Zu dunkel, in der Chaoscrypta überhaupt kein Licht, alles abgedunkelt, man musste nach Minimappfeil laufen, da ansonsten keine Orientierung, aber wohl noch Beta. Ich vermisste viele Grafikeinstellungen, wie man zu aus WoW und anderen Spielen kennt. Auch nur ein Mangel in der Beta?

Atmosphäre? Wirklich gut gemachtes Startgebiet. Viele entsetzte Schreie der Dorfbewohner, die Gebäude brannten.

Publicquests? Klasse gemacht - das Lootsystem ist der Hammer.

RvR? Nur zwei mal das "Arathibecken" im Kleinformat angespielt, aber die Fähigkeiten sind ja noch auf Level 3-6. Nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Steuerung? Actionbars nicht per Mausrad hoch- und runter durchscrollbar wie bei WoW - starkes Ärgernis. Ich habe dazu ein Feedback verfasst.


----------



## soefsn (10. September 2008)

Mal einmal ein kurzes Statwment zu der Grafik. Was ihr da seht, das dürfte noch nicht die Finale Grafik von War sein, da wird zum Release noch was kommen.

MFG


----------



## Valeriah (10. September 2008)

Squigtreiber, Magus, Schwertmeister, Zauberin angespielt.

Squigtreiber ist echt lustig, Magus erfülllt jetzt doch nicht so meine Gelüste obwohl ich das dachte. Aber allen in allem ist es echt gut. Man muss mehr sehen denke ich um darauf zu schliessen wie es wird. Aber von der WElt selber Herr richtig gut, schöne weite Sicht und die Charaktere werden auch alle gleich angezeigt um mich herum. Super Sache, hat bis jetzt Potenzial das Spiel.


----------



## Rungor (10. September 2008)

naja hätte mir vor allem in sachen grafik einiges mehr erwartet...hoffe mal das das noch nicht die endgrafik ist....(vllt bin ich auch nur zu dumm erweiterungen zu finden - so wie bei AoC wo man ja fast alles einstellen kann)
aber vom rest find ich es in ordnung
chosen hab ich zwar wieder aufgehört ...irgendwie langweilig zu spielen aber mit feuermagier macht das spiel richtig spaß^^


----------



## Ice04 (10. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach etwas längerem Warten habe ich es doch geschafft mich in Warhammer einzuloggen und war erstmal total überrascht im positiven Sinne.

Die Charaktererstellung ist wirklich erstklassig und man hat sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten sich zu gestalten. 
Charakter erstellt und eingeloggt.... Ich stand doch einige Minuten in der Gegend herum um mir das Flair auf mich wirken zu lassen und ich muss sagen: es stimmt.

Es sieht einfach "rund" aus. Die Grafik ist meines Erachtens völlig OK und besser als World of Warcraft. Auch hier eine sehr positive Überraschung wobei einige im Forum meinten das diese nicht ausgereift wäre aber das kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Das Interface ist ungewohnt jedoch nach einigen Minuten übersichtlich und man merkt sich schnell wo was ist. Vorallem durch die wirklich gut durchdachte Lösung der Interfaceoptimierung ohne ein Addon.

Das Gameplay ansich ist ebenfalls hervorragend und mir wären keine Schwächen aufgefallen. Der Server hielt obwohl recht viel los war und es macht einfach Spass zu spielen.

Mein Fazit: 10/10 möglichen Punkten da es ein wirklich "frischer Wind" in punkto Onlinespiel ist und es wie oben schon erwähnt saumässig Spass macht durch die Gegend zu laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Spiel mit sehr grossem Potenzial das nur darauf wartet genutzt zu werden. Meine persönliche Meinung ist das es sogar die Chance hat manchen Konkurrenzprodukten den Rang abzulaufen.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag

MfG
Ice


----------



## Mordrach (10. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hm, ich finde das spiel irgendwie voll langweilig, lahme kämpfe, gewöhnungsbedürftige Grafik, keine Sprachausgabe, alle Spieler sehen gleich aus.
> Aber hab gerade mal 1 stunde gespielt, vielleicht wirds ja noch besser.
> 
> Bis jetzt gefällt mir aber AoC um Welten besser.



Ich teile seine Meinung, für Leute die einen vernünftigen PC haben wirkt WAR eher wie AoC für Arme.

Ich würde WAR wie eine Mischung aus WoW und DAoC bezeichnen, wobei ich volle DAoC Server vorziehen würde, da in DAoC einiges freier wirkt, was die Auswahl betrifft, was man gerade belagern möchte und nicht so gesteuert wie in WAR und auch dass man Belagerungswaffen in DAoC überall frei aufstellen kann etc.

Wer in AoC über Bugs gemeckert hat, der müsste über WAR erst recht meckern, denn es gibt massig Bugs.

Als DAoC Spieler merkt man, dass Mythic einfach die DAoC Engine 1:1 übernommen hat (ähnliche Animationen, es fehlen dieselben Grafikeinstellungen die mittlerweile längst Standard sind wie Gamma Einstellungen, Antialiasing, Anisotropes Filtering etc.).
Das bringt vor allem dieselben Probleme mit sich, mit denen auch DAoC immer wieder zu kämpfen hatte, vor allem die ganzen Line of Sight Bugs etc.
Spielt z. B. mal die erste öffentliche Quest bei den Zwergen, die Bosse dort werden immer wieder resettet, da man sie dank LoS Bugs nicht angreifen kann und man kann wieder von vorne beginnen, total nervig das Ganze.


----------



## reappy (10. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern noch mal ne Grünhaut ausprobiert (squig Treiba).
Und musste feststellen das zwischen grünhäuten und Dunkelelfen ein unterschied wie zwischen Tag und nacht herscht.

Mein Squigtreiba kann ordentlich laufen, der squig hüpft sehr schön animiert durch die gegend, auch die umgebungs texturen scheinen schöner zu sein.
Und ruckeln und zittern habe ich hier auch keines obwohl bei den grünhäuten mehr los ist als bei den dunkelelfen o0.

Das grünhaut startgebiet hat definitiv ne geile Grafik und fals die dunkelelfen in der release version auch ortendlich laufen können und noch ein paar animationen bekommen usw. wird das auf jeden fall der hammer.

Ich werd zwar erst zu Weihnachten zu euch stoßen (hab gehört der Weihnachtsmann hat da ne CE im Kasten versteckt^^), freu mich aber schon tierisch drauf.

lg

reappy


----------



## Halwin (10. September 2008)

mein Eindruck bisher ist.... WAAAAAAAAGHHH.....

- Ich roll mich des öfteren vor lachen, wenn ich mir Questtexte durchlese, 
- hab tränen in den Augen vor lachen, wenn ich mir die emotes von meinem kleinen Squid Treibaaaaaa anschaue
- bin begeistert von den öffentlichen Quests
- zu Spielmechanik und Charakterentwicklung ist bei lvl 6 noch nicht viel zu sagen
- Crafting noch nicht probiert
- RvR ist (capture the flag) ist auch lustig und spannend zugleich. Gelände sind gut angelegt.

Also ich find es super, trotz einiger unschönen "Randbedingungen" und ich habe einen höllischen Spaß.

*Suchtfaktor:  *10++


----------



## Halwin (10. September 2008)

Ice04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nach etwas längerem Warten habe ich es doch geschafft mich in Warhammer einzuloggen und war erstmal total überrascht im positiven Sinne.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige aber ich kann mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen... Die Amazon Kundenrezensionen sind hier nicht richtig.. Das liest sich als würdest du einen verkaufsfördernden Erfahrungsbericht abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunalay (10. September 2008)

Konnte nur heute früh kurz vor der Arbeit kurz zocken. Stimmung ist nett. 

Aber absolut negativ ist mir die Grafik aufgefallen, so verwaschene Texturen hab ich zuletzt in den 90ern gesehen. spiel auf 1680x1050 alles auf max. 

weiß man ob mit der final da noch was kommt? also definitiv ?


----------



## Ice04 (10. September 2008)

Halwin schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber ich kann mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen... Die Amazon Kundenrezensionen sind hier nicht richtig.. Das liest sich als würdest du einen verkaufsfördernden Erfahrungsbericht abgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es soll kein verkauffördernder Erfahrungspost sein sondern eigentlich nur meine persönliche Ansicht wiederspiegeln. Ich bin nur so begeistert das ich eventuell textmässig über das Ziel hinausgeschossen bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber für mich persönlich bleibens trotzdem 10/10 Punkten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man verzeihe mir meine Euphorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halwin (10. September 2008)

Ice04 schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi...

du hast Recht. Ich habe ja auch 10 gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn mit dem release wirklich noch die Grafik verbessert wird und dann das ein oder andere optimiert wird, wird das Spiel aus meiner Sicht ein Renner. Der Spielspaß ist jetzt schon nicht zu überbieten.
Ich bin mindestens so begeistert, wie damals, als ich in der DAoC Beta angefangen hab. Heia war das dort und wird das hier ein Vergnügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Halwin


----------



## Maugaran (10. September 2008)

Bis jetzt bin ich Zufrieden. 

Das PVP System ist cool und die Atmosphäre ist nett.

Ich bin aber nicht wirklich begeistert und werde wohl weiter wow spielen


----------



## Dajori (10. September 2008)

So, nachdem ich das ganze Open-Betaspektakel von Anfang an beobachtet habe und mich des öfteren über GOA aufregen musste, muss ich sagen: Es hat sich definitiv gelohnt.

Obwohl ich SEHR skeptisch war was Mythic und auch EA angeht muss ich folgendes schreiben:

Gestern nach der Arbeit gepatcht und eingeloggt, meine kleine Sigmaritin erstellt und BÄM! Da war es wieder, das BOAH WIE GEIL-Feeling, das ich auch damals beim WoW und auch beim Guildwars Start hatte. Welt, Lore, Stimmung...passt.

Pro und Kontra nach circa 6 Stunden Spielzeit, Stufe 9 und RvRrang9:

Pros: 
Wer andere MMos gespielt hat kommt SEHR schnell zurecht. 
Questanzeige übersichtlich, Actionbars übersichtlich, Talente übersichtlich, Inventar übersichtlich etc. 

Downtimes: Kaum orhanden. Man muss nicht nach 2 Mobs hinsetzen und reggen. Sehr nett.

Publicquests: Einfach nur cool. Als der Reise in der ersten PQ aus dem Wald kam hab ich doch schon sehr dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut.

RvR: ENDLICH RICHTIGES Openpvp. <3 Ich habe zwar gestern sehr viel auffe Mappe bekommen, da die Horden der Zerstörung um ein Vielfaches in der Überzahl waren, aber egal. Sehr nettes Feeling.

Szenarios: EP durch PvP ist einfach knorke. Vielleicht noch ein wenig hektisch, aber es hat mir 10000 mal mehr Spaß gemacht als jegliche Art von PvP in WoW oder GW. Besonders, da hier die Bewegungslegastheniker und "Clicker" richtig eine auf den Deckel bekommen.

Equip: Ein Item das es lohnt zu tragen gefunden. Den Rest durch Ruf und Questbelohnungen ergattert. So muss es sein. 

Technik: Läuft alles einwandfrei, kaum Lags.

Just for fun: Die Menge an Titeln, das Bestiarium und eigentlich der gesamte Wälzer des Wissens sind sehr spaßig und auch interessant. Gut gelöst.


Kontras(ich will ja nicht als TOTALER Fanboi gelten):

Grafik: Abgehackte Animationen, ein paar "stucked" Mobs. Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

Balanceallgemein) Dies ist die einzige Angelegenheit, die mir im Moment schwer zu schaffen macht. Die Seite der Zerstörung ist so dermaßen in der Überzahl...das geht garnicht. Ich hoffe, das es dort irgendwelche Einschränkungen gibt. 2 "Chaoten" auf einen "Ordner" gehen nämlich mal garnicht.

Balance: (Klassen) Ja, ich glaube der Marauder sollte erstmal mit der Nerfkeule bearbeitet werden...andere Klassen auch. Aber das ist nur subjektiv und nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend.

Chat: Noch irgendwie...tot. Ich glaube ich habe den ganzen Abend kein Wort im allgemeinen Chat lesen können. Vielleicht kommt das ja noch. 

Lokalisation: Noch nicht wirklich umgesetzt. Die meisten Questtexte sind im bestenfall Denglisch. Da ich aber eh vorhabe später mit englischem Client zu spielen iss mir das mal ganz egal.


Fazit: Mich hat das Spiel jetzt schon gefesselt. Wenn es weiterhin so bleibt, und nicht wie zum Besipiel AOC nach 20 Stufen absackt werde ich definitiv    wechseln.



MFG Alari



P.S.: Mist...jetzt hab ich mich ja doch als WAR Fanboi geoutet.


----------



## Dragonsóul (10. September 2008)

also ich bin erst  ma überrascht das es (wenn man den mal die registrierung abgeschlossen hat) meistens total flüssig läuft. das qst design ist ist super gemacht. besonders die öffentlichn qst sind meiner meinung nach einfach nur genial und suchen ihres gleichen, auch wenn ich glaube das hier noch etwas an den bewertungen am ende der qst getan werden sollte. weil im moment sind einfach die leute immer auf platzt eins die auch am meisten schaden machen.
die rvr schlachten sind sehr gut umgesetzt worden ( schon beeindruckend wenn dich kaines zorn (hoffe das heist so) einfach mal eben wegfegt) und es macht einfach spaß sich mit andern leuten dort zu prügeln. wie auch schon ein paar user vormir bin ich auch der meinung das die characktermodelle noch ein bischen hölzern rüberkommen. ich hatte zeitweise den eindruck als wäre mein char nicht wirklich in der der welt von war sonder eher aus einer zeitung ausgeschnitten und über die hintergründe gesetzt worden. naja vieleicht habe ich ja auch was an den augen XD. so ich gehe dann ma weiter meinen jünger spielen, seine klingen freuen sich wieder auf ein paar seelenschnitte die er bei seinen feinden anrichten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (10. September 2008)

Also mein Ersteindruck ist auch Top. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis auf die Accountverwaltungs- und Registrierungsprobleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat das Spiel genau das, was ich seit langer.....langer Zeit und 3 Tagen ersehne.

Cheers


----------



## Byrok (10. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> ... Grafik? Zu dunkel, in der Chaoscrypta überhaupt kein Licht, alles abgedunkelt, man musste nach Minimappfeil laufen, da ansonsten keine Orientierung ...



dann dreh deinen monitor heller^^ - ich kann nicht klagen


----------



## Nyak (10. September 2008)

Ich habe meinen ersten Eindruck schon gepostet, siehe: http://my.buffed.de/user/105211/blog


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Nachdem ich seit Sonntag in der Früh versucht habe, endlich mich zu registrieren und einzuloggen hats gestern endlich geklappt und ich durfte mich an WAR versuchen. Als erstes hab ich einen Magus ausprobiert und später noch einen Goblin-Schamanen. Aber ich denke, auf die Klasse kommts kaum an. Ich war so oder so vom Spiel überzeugt, unabhängig von der Klasse.

Ich bin vom Spiel hellauf begeistert und konnte mich davon kaum losreissen! Es ist so viel los und gleich zu Beginn gestaltet sich alles sehr interessant und originell. Die Grafik ist nicht so schlecht, wie teils behauptet wird und überhaupt ist es für eine solche Beurteilung noch zu früh. Die Animationen sind noch nicht so flüssig, haben aber einen guten Anfang und jeder Charakter und jede Kreatur bewegt sich anders. Auch sehen die Gebiete sehr unterschiedlich aus und bestehen nicht einfach aus langweiligen Ebenen mit ein paar Hügeln.

Die erste öffentliche Quest war einfach toll. Zusammen und trotzdem gegeneinander zu questen in diesem Ausmasse macht einfach Spass. Mehr davon! Am Ende wird die Beute so verteilt, dass derjenige die besten Items bekommt, der auch am meisten zur Quest beigetragen hat. Sehr gutes System!

Kurz darauf für ein RvR-Szenario angemeldet und kurz darauf schon in der Instanz. Es galt, die drei Posten auf dem Gebiet einzunehmen. Doch natürlich nicht ungehindert, denn schliesslich versucht das die gegnerische Fraktion ebenso. Erster Punkt eingenommen und weiter zur Brücke. Dort treffen auch gleich beide Fronten aufeinander und es gab bereits auf Level 2 die erste Schlacht. Es war wirklich packend. Zu Ende gibt’s anhand der eigenen Spielqualität Reichspunkte und Erfahrung verteilt und man steigt in seinem Rang auf. Für Ränge gibt es schliesslich auch Titel, die man unter seinem Namen anzeigen lassen kann.

Die Titel führen mich zum Wälzer des Wissens. Ich habe wohl noch nie ein so ausführliches „Questlog“ gesehen in einem MMORPG (und auch sonst eine Seltenheit). Obwohl Questlog schon eine Beleidigung wäre. Dort ist alles aufgelistet, von Monstern, über Geschichte zu Items, Titel, etc. Je nachdem was man erreicht, gibt’s Erfahrungspunkte und einen weiteren Titel dazu. So bringt zum Beispiel der Sieg über einen Hexenjäger den Titel „The Judge“.

Das Skillen (Verteilen der Talentpunkte) ist einfach gehalten. Zu jedem eine bis mehrere Fähigkeiten zu kaufen, die sich in eine der drei Meisterschaftstalente einteilen lassen. Diese Meisterschaften können mit etwas Training ebenfalls geskillt werden und lässt somit eine Spezialisierung zu.

An gute Gegenstände kommt man schon früh. Schon auf Level 3 habe ich eine rare (blau) Zweihandaxt gefunden von einem Trashmob. Ich konnte sie zwar nicht benutzen, aber sie sah vielversprechend aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Leveln geht verhältnismässig auch schnell und man erlebt genug um sich nie zu langweilen.

Wer zuvor nur WoW gespielt hat, der dürfte sich etwas über die Kampfgeschwindigkeit wundern. Die Geschwindigkeit ist eher bei Dark Age of Camelot anzusiedeln und nicht zu hektisch. So zieht sich ein 1 vs 1 Kampf schon mal in die Länge und es kommt tatsächlich auf die eigenen Fähigkeiten drauf an. Ich muss mich auch erst noch wieder an das nicht ganz so hektische Kämpfen gewöhnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR hat sich in meinen Augen schon an einem Abend zum absoluten Top-Titel gemausert und stösst WoW vom Thron.  Endlich wieder einmal etwas Neues mit Originalität und genügend Spass für viele viele Stunden, Tage, Wochen, etc. Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich kaum etwas gesehen habe, dann freu ich mich jetzt schon, wieder loszocken zu können und den Rest zu erkunden.

Diejenigen, die schon am Aufgeben sind:
Aufgeben lohnt sich nicht. WAR hat eine Chance verdient, denn es bietet wirklich so viel mehr und wenn die RvR-Kämpfe in Zukunft wirklich so ablaufen wie in den Videos, dann wird das ein Mordsspass wie zu DAoC-Zeiten. Klar hat WAR noch einige Bugs, aber diejenigen, die ich bisher angetroffen habe, sind nicht gravierend. Eine Beta ist ja zudem da, Fehler auszumerzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übt euch in Geduld und lasst uns beim Headstart so richtig loslegen!

Ich habe mein WoW-Account bereits eingefroren und werde mich nun WAR widmen. So viel Spass an einem MMORPG hatte ich wirklich schon lange nicht mehr… seit Dark Age of Camelot. Jetzt ist es soweit und der eigentliche Nachfolger ist da. WAR ist da!


Grüsse,
Reiji


----------



## Mekhet (10. September 2008)

Jungs Einloggen!!
Tönte es durchs TS, als wir gestern um Punkt 20:30 im TS versammelt waren.
Das Glas Whisky-Cola ging zum Mund um einen letzten Schluck Doping zu nehmen, bevor ich mit meinen langjährigen Raidgefährten ein neues Spiel austeste.
Ok, wir nehmen Server XYZ, mit welcher Klasse fangen wir an?
Schwarzork, wir sind doch Grünhäute.
Das aufkommende Gelächter gepaart mit den lautstarken Protesten der restlichen Spieler, wurde von der Raidleitung schnell und Demokratisch zum verstummen gebracht:
SCHNAUZE!!!
OK, dann fangen wir eben mit dem Schwarzork an, ich glaube da haben wir 2 Stimmen mehr gehabt.
Jawohl ertönte es und die Erstellung des Charakters ging los.
Bis auf tosendes Gelächter und Begeisterungsstürme über die Möglichkeiten, gibt’s da aus Sicht der Raidleitung, also meiner, nicht zu sagen.
15 Leute loggen ein und stehen wie ein Ork auf der Stelle.
Stille im TS, die ersten Eindrücke werden verarbeitet und das Interface auf Tauglichkeit geprüft.
Dann brach die Hölle los.
WAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
Schrie der Maintank1 im TS und stürmte los, wobei die ersten 3 Schritte gestürmt waren und die folgenden 20 sinnlos und vor allem Orientierungsloses rumgeeiert waren.
OK, meinte er im TS, ich hab keinen Plan wie das hier geht, das ist nicht der BT!
 Gelächter im TS und die restlichen 14 Tanks machten sich auf die Gegend zu begutachten.
Da die Raidleitung in solchen Fällen Fan von Organisierten Touristengruppen ist, machen wir es wie der Japaner.
15 Tanks gehen also mehr oder weniger in der Startformation „eine Reihe“ los um die ersten Kreise in der neuen welt zu drehen.
Maintank 12 gab nach ca. 8 Schritten zu bemerken, dass es keine Sonne gibt, von der man beim Tanken geblendet wird.
Was von den restlichen 14 Tanks mit positiver Zustimmung bejaht wurde.
Und Kaputt ist hier auch alles, ich fühl mich wie daheim, fügte Tank 4 hinzu.
Die Formation „eine Reihe“ wurde zur Formation „wilde Wolke“ und die Jubelstürme und Begeisterungsstürme im TS über die neue Grafik, die neuen Animationen und vor allem, über die durchaus düstere Welt,  häuften sich.
Ok, die ersten Quests annehmen und gleich mal Betatesten. Geht das Teilen der Quest, ist die Sprache richtig, Schreibfehler usw. usw. 
Nachdem die ersten Zwerge verprügelt wurden, Fässer geöffnet, Matsch durchwühlt, Pilze gesammelt wurden, stand da dieses Katapult. Draufgängertank 2 schrie sogleich im TS, damit will ich fliegen!!
AU JA erwiderten die anderen 14 Tanks. So sollte es dann auch sein.
Während der Flugphase und begeisterten unterhaltungen im TS gab die Raidleitung, also ich dann bekannt, dass die WoW-Gilde ABC eine neue Raidleitung brauchte.
Maintank1 hat sich gleich angeschlossen und auf der Gilden-HP gleich mal den Status der zu suchenden Klassen erneuert.
Auf der Burg ging es dann los, Zwerge hauen, ein Fressen für 15 wildgewordene und schon fast übereifrige Schwarzorks.
Und während Zwerge dran glauben mußten und Kanonen mutwillig zerstört wurden, um im Explosionsnebel zu stehen, passierte es. Ein blaues Schwert war zu vergeben und nachdem dann 15 Tanks „Bedarf“ angemeldet haben, wurde im TS das schweigen gebrochen.
DAS hätt es in WoW nicht gegeben, was blaues als ersten drop, vor etwas grünem, mir kommen die Tränen.
Maintank 1 wurde dann gleich angehalten, die „offenen“ Klassen auf der Gilden-HP erneut zu erneuern, da vom gestrigen Abend 15 Leute das Spiel wechseln werden.
Nachdem die Betakeys dann an die nächsten 15 in der Gilde weitergegeben wurden, gab es ne Diskussionsrunde im TS mit Pro und Contra.
Zum Schluß kam dabei raus, dass die Grafik sicherlich nicht die neuste und beste ist, aber sie ist anders, als die Comic-Grafik in WoW, das allein macht sie Gut. Die Spielmechanik läßt sich noch nicht zu 100% einordnen, da noch zu viel fehlt, was man noch nicht machen und testen konnte.
Das wichtigste aber ist der Spielspaß und die Atmosphäre und die beiden Punkte schlagen unsere bisherigen Spielerwartungen in der WoW, AoC und DaoC um längen.
Grafikfehler, verbuggte Mobs und all das, wurden abgetan mit dem Ruf zur Erinnerung an die Betaphase von WoW, in der wir persönlich mehr ärger hatten.
Das Spiel ist gekauft und am 18ten geht’s los.


----------



## david33 (10. September 2008)

Leute es ist einfach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

seid beta spiel i wow und endlich endlich ein spiel was nun bei mir wow ablöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

altdorf ist ja wohl die schönste hauptstadt die ich je gesehn habe ( geht ma zu den docks oo da ist ein Klo und schaut mal rein muhahahhaha)

oder das drachenschiff sieht so imba goil aus (die muesen wohl ein drachen erlegt haben ooo um das schiff zu bauen 9


RVR ist spitze ,, nice umsetzung des spielerischen kampfsystems


mfg dave wir sehn uns in warhammer


----------



## Smoker77 (10. September 2008)

Nachdem ich gestern endlich die Registrierung vollzogen hatte, gings los.

Eingelogt und 1000 Leute um mich rum. Schon mal geil. Nix mit ganz allein durch die Welt prügeln wie WoW.  Quest gibts wirklich an jeder Ecke und man wird ganz automatisch durch die Welt geführt da man auf der Map immer die Bereiche angezeigt bekommt wo Quest zu erfüllen sind. Das Erspart viel Sucherei. ICh spiele im Moment ein Lvl5 Löwen und der macht wirklich Spaß.  Sicher Die Spielwelt hat im Moment noch Bugs aber hey das wird schon. ( Pet steht doof rum, lässt sich nicht zurückrufen, Gegner nicht angreifbar mit den sonderbarsten Meldungen)

Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich im Moment von der Informationsflut die auf mich nieder geht, schlichtweg erschlagen bin. Ständig plopt Irgend eine Errungenschaft und Entdeckung oder Freischaltung oder sonstwas auf und ich hab im Moment keinen Schimmer wofür das gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich richtig,richtig geil sind die Puplic Quest. Man erhält durch diese Quest "Einfluss" bei einer fraktion und kann sich dort dann Items einlösen. Die QUest gehen im Moment recht flott und geben gut Erfahrung und machen mordsgaudi. 

Gut das ich meinen WoW acc 5 Stunden vor Erneuerung noch eingefroren habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (10. September 2008)

Sooo, 2ter Tag WAR ging gestern Nacht irgendwann zu Ende mein Chaos Chosen ist Level 8 und er macht richtig Spaß, habe auch schon Dunkelelf Zauberin angezockt aber Außer das Aussehen der Dunkelelfin hat mich daran eig nichts sonderlich Begeistert ^^
Außerdem war der Chaosbarbar auch noch nich wirklich mein Fall.

Heute werd ich denke ich einen Goblin Schamanen oder Squigtreiber antesten. wobei ich Hunter noch nie mochte *gg*


Was die Healklassen angeht werd ich damit generell erstmal Warten bis einige Dinge gefixt wurden. Also sieht es im Moment so aus, als wenn ich im Endgame einen Chaos Chosen zocken werde.

Meine Pro's:

Public Quests, die sind einfach der Hammer... selbst wenn man das eine mal zu spät kommt und nichts vom loot abbekommt wartet man kurz und fängt mit den anderen nochmal neu an.
Das PvP System mit XP und Gold ist einfach genial, so ist es "nichtmal mehr nötig" sich erst hochzuleveln (was auch extrem schnell geht) und dann PvP machen damit man eine Chance hat, sondern gleich rein in den WAR und dadurch in seinem Level wachsen. Abwechslungsreich an den Quests ist es auch wobei, kille das und bring das ist nicht vermeitbar... aber zB in der PQ wo  man die häuser anzünden muss und die kommen zum löschen ist schon sehr geil gemacht.

ich könnte glaub ich stundenlang weitermachen ^^


Meine Contra's

Ganz klar immernoch Grafik, Perfomence und Interface... wobei Grafik ist schon geklärt wird nachgepatcht Performence ist ganz klar wegen der Beta und Interface ist halt kleiner bug ^^



Greez Kabak


----------



## Alsi (10. September 2008)

So ich konnte gestern auch das erste mal so richtig in die Welt von War eintauchen und muss sagen gleich am Anfang die alleine die Grafik sieht nicht so schlecht aus wie einige hier immer gesagt haben. Ich spiele auf nem 22 Zoll TFT und kein Ruckeln keine grafik Fehler nix. Habe mir also nen Feuerwizz erstellt und muss sagen das Quest ist super gemacht sehr viel Abwechslung und man weiss durch die Hilfen immer wo man hin muss und was man erledigen muss.

Am Abend dann schnell noch mit Freunden die Gilde gegründet und mit 2 Gildengrp. im RvR gewesen hat echt Spass gemacht und der Feuerwizz wird wohl auch mein Char sein.

PS: Was mich interessieren würde hat schon jemand rausgefunden ob ein ein Macro zum assisten gibt in DAoC war das immer sehr nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Alsi schrieb:


> So ich konnte gestern auch das erste mal so richtig in die Welt von War eintauchen und muss sagen gleich am Anfang die alleine die Grafik sieht nicht so schlecht aus wie einige hier immer gesagt haben. Ich spiele auf nem 22 Zoll TFT und kein Ruckeln keine grafik Fehler nix. Habe mir also nen Feuerwizz erstellt und muss sagen das Quest ist super gemacht sehr viel Abwechslung und man weiss durch die Hilfen immer wo man hin muss und was man erledigen muss.
> 
> Am Abend dann schnell noch mit Freunden die Gilde gegründet und mit 2 Gildengrp. im RvR gewesen hat echt Spass gemacht und der Feuerwizz wird wohl auch mein Char sein.
> 
> ...




Also im Menü gibts ja das Feld "Makro". Wird bestimmt wieder sowas möglich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war damals auch so ein assist- und face-Liebhaber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (10. September 2008)

Na ja, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Handwerklich solide, aber noch mit einigen Fehlern.

Ich kann nur über den Teil urteilen den ich gesehen habe und das war Hexenkriegerin lvl 6 und Chosen lvl 10.

Die Atmosphäre ist gut umgesetzt, man kann sich vom ersten Moment in die Welt hineinversetzen. Die Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu personalisieren sind zwar begrenzt aber völlig ausreichend. Durch das Einfärben der Rüstung bekommt man später genug Möglichkeiten zusätzlich. Es läuft auch relativ stabil, hatte bis jetzt keinen Absturz. Die Questwege sind halbwegs kurz gehalten und die Orte dank der Karte gut zu finden. Hier wird Neulingen der Start stark erleichtert. Das Einflußsystem, öffentliche Quests, ein gut durchdachtes PvPSystem sind nur einige der interessanten Sachen.

ABER

Dazu kommen Bugs, einige sind vernachlässigbar wie Questtexte in englisch, aber was nervend wird mit der Zeit sind diese Target ist not Attackable Bugs wenn die Mobs in den Texturen hängenbleiben. Clippingfehhler und fehlerhafte Modelle fallen mir öfters auf, dazu eine teilweise abgrundtief hässliche Grafik, nicht Grafikstil. Matschtexturen und niedrig aufgelöste Texturen allenthalben. Einige Fehler im Questdesing wurden auch gemacht, als Beispiel sei der Drache in der ersten Publicquest der Dunkelelfen genannt. Dadurch das die Dunkelelfen keine Tankklassen haben wird der Abschluss massiv erschwert. Hier hätte man ein wenig an der HPschraube drehen können. Dieses Problem zieht sich dann wie ein roter Faden durch die Publics der Dunkelelfen solange kein "Tank" aus den anderen Gebieten auftaucht. Aber gerade dieser Drache neigt zum festhängen und reseten, gestern 2 mal passiert das wir ihn fast niedergezergt hatten und dann lieb er an einer kleinen Mauer hängen, geht auf entkommen und resetet mit voller HP, na toll -.-
Die ein oder andere Animation oder Soundfile fehlen halt noch. Was auch fehlt ist eine Quest die die Leute in die Berufe einführt, ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich die Rohstoffe immer verkaufe weil ich nicht weiß wie man craftet. Vielleicht bin ich zu alt um das auf Anhieb zu kapieren^^
Hitboxen für die Heiler gehören auch noch angepasst da man fast keinen Spieler im Getümmel anklicken kann der Heilung benötigt. Die Abgabepunkte einiger Quests sollten auch markiert werden, ich bin gestern eine halbe Stunde um ein Dorf gelaufen um eine Pike zum aufspießen zu suchen.

Was die Community angeht muss ich sagen das es relativ wenig Kommunikation in den Channels gibt, vor allem im RvR. Wenn man dann mal was sagt wie zu Beispiel man solle doch mal geschlossen stürmen kommen meistens Kommentare die ich in der Form eigentlich nur aus den BGs in WoW kenne. Auch sonst ist die Communitiy ziemlich maulfaul, in 8 Stunden spielen gestern 2! Beiträge im Allgemeinchannel gesehen. Ich hoffe mal dass das nur statistische Ausreißer waren und nicht die Regel wird. Deppenspringen und so Scherze wurden ja schon angesprochen.

Das alles sind persönliche Eindrücke, es ist objektiv gesehen ein grundsolides Spiel mit ein paar kleineren Macken. Subjektiv ist es nicht unbedingt mein Favorit aber definitv ein Spiel das man spielen kann.

Die Aussage es ist eine Beta lass ich nicht gelten. Was hier runtergeladen wurde entspricht so ziemlich dem was ihr euch von eurer DVD auf den Rechner haut. Es wird nur, meines Wissensstandes nach, eine überarbeitete Engine und bessere Texturen geben. Der Rest wird gleich sein. Aber da es ein MMO ist wiegt das nicht so schwer da man jederzeit einen Patch einspielen kann. Ich würde mir zum Beispiel auch einen DeOrcaniza wünschen, jemand der die Grünhäute zum ersten Mal spielt wird sich so überhaupt nicht zurechtfinden.

Die Grafik teilt sich immer in 2 Punkte, den Grafikstil und in Texturen, Auflösung und so weiter. Mir persönlich gefällt sowohl der Grafikstil von WAR und der von WoW, bei Texturen usw hat aber derzeit noch Wow die Nase vorn. Das mag sich mit Release ändern, wir werden sehen.

Mir persönlich fehlen noch ein paar Einstellungen in den Optionen wie eine Gammakorrektur.

Mein persönliches Fazit.

&#8364;dit: Nach dem Sonntagsdebakel würde ich mich dem Kauf warten und zumindest den ersten Tag abwarten um  zu sehen was GOA abliefert. Ich hoffe das GOA aus den Vorfällen am Sonntag lernt und dass das nicht wieder vorkommt.


----------



## pinnhead (10. September 2008)

das ist GENAU das worauf ich gewartet hab!

10 von 10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratorus (10. September 2008)

Bis jetzt recht positiv...


----------



## Wlath (10. September 2008)

Kann mich, was Fehler angeht nrg zu fast 100% anschließen (der Drache, dem ich geschätzte 15 Tode zu verdanken habe ist der Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Habe ebenfalls eine Hexenkriegerin angetestet.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich allerdings begeistert. Ich muss sagen, das das Spielgefühl für mich zumindtest, sehr an das anfängliche Spielgefühl in WoW rankommt, ja sogar etwas übertrifft.


----------



## -NiX- (10. September 2008)

Tobeydo schrieb:


> Und... schafft es Warhammer.. Vom Spass und Motivationsfaktor an WoW ranzukommen?
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen.. was soll man nach 1-3 stunden Spielzeit gross dazu sagen..
> ...


Ich denke ich weiß was Du meinst: Ein Spiel muss sich einfach gut "anfühlen", man sollte fast schon instinktiv wissen was man machen soll/will. Und in dieser Hinsicht (hab natürlich auch erst 5 Level als Zwerg und je 3 als Hoch-Elf und Mensch hinter mir, morgen kommt Chaos dran) hat WAR bisher den besten Eindruck hinterlassen von allen Spielen die ich seit/nach WoW gespielt habe. Danach kommt mal eine Weile nix, dann teilen sich AoC und HdRO den Platz zwei, wobei AoC am Anfang stark punktet und dann sehr nachlässt, und HdRO genau andersrum, Public Quests sind bisher gut gemacht, Gruppenfindund auch. RvR hab ich noch nicht gespielt. PvE ist auch gut gemacht und man wird am Anfang auch gut von Quest zu Quest geführt. 

Mein Fazit: Wenn Mythic diesen Standard im weiteren Verlauf des Spiels halten kann und GOA nicht mehr so viel Mist baut (ich hab übrigens schon 15 Mails bekommen, dass ich NICHT registriert bin und noch keine DASS ich registriert bin, spiele aber schon seit gestern nacht), dann wirds ein TOP-Game. Ob es aber genauso erfolgreich wird wie WoW ist schwer zu sagen. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich. Aber es sollte locker auf Platz zwei kommen können (rein kommerziell gedacht), und auf längere Sicht sehe ich da auch nicht sehr viel Konkurrenz (Spellborn, AION, Stargate und StarTrek sehe ich alle eine Klasse tiefer).


----------



## Jorja (10. September 2008)

ich hab keine ahnung, wie die leute hier mit dem spiel derart zufrieden sein können. ich hab bisher wow, aoc und gw gespielt, aber warhammer ist für meine begriffe wirklich derbst daneben gegangen. und meine schmerzgrenze ist wirklich sehr hoch, zumindest kann ich behaupten, ich habe die probleme, die aoc anfangs hatte auch sehr gut verdaut und spiele es immer noch. 

der punkt der mich am meisten stört ist die echt grottige grafik, das macht echt keinen spaß, es anzusehen. das fängt schon beim charscreen an. im prinzip gibt es extrem wenige individualisierungsmöglichkeiten, die gesichter schauen bis auf kleine nuancen ziemlich gleich aus und es is generell sehr lieblos gestaltet. keine möglichkeit à la "ich mach mir nen hübschen charakter, ich mach mir nen hässlichen charakter etc." die laufanimationen wirken so, als könnten sie die knie nicht abbiegen, und die umgebung, also hand aufs herz, die schaut noch pampiger aus als in wow. die zauberanimationen, wtf? manchmal erkenn ich nichtmal, ob ich nen zauber nun gewirkt habe oder nicht. 

ich hab dann ein paar szenarios durchgespielt, die auch nicht berauschend waren. vor allem als heiler, das anvisieren war ein horror, buffs und debuffs sind unübersichtlich und unstrukturiert. wenigstens war da ein bisschen aktion dabei. weniger gut fand ich, dass man schon ab lvl 1 da reingelassen wird, sicher, man muss nicht rein, aber bei der fülle (/ironieoff) an quests im startgebiet kommt man kaum dran vorbei. 
quests sind 0815 (ja, soviel neuheiten hab ich aber eh nicht erwartet) und genauso lieblos wie die grafik. beim den ersten beiden hab ich mir noch die texte durchgelesen, das wars dann aber auch.

in anbetracht des hypes, der im vorfeld um dieses spielt entstanden ist, bin ich einfach nur enttäuscht, dass ich mir 3 tage lang nun diesen stress mit der registrierung gemacht hab, aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt ,dass ich es nicht regulär käuflich erwerben werde. in jedem anderen mmo war mehr struktur und ästhetik zu finden.


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Ich hab sowohl Dark Age of Camelot, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars, als auch Age of Conan gespielt. Kurze Zeit noch Ragnarök Online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss nicht, aber ich versteh deine Kritikpunkte nicht ganz. Die Grafik wird ja nochmals verbessert und die Models sehen jetzt schon besser aus als die von WoW mit ihren Legoteilen. Zudem wirds die Möglichkeit zur Individualisierung auch mit den Farben geben und so sieht wieder jeder anders aus.
Von der Charaktererstellung war ich ebenfalls positiv überrascht. Klar, es ist kein Age of Conan und schon gar kein The Elder Scrolls, aber es gibt dennoch für meinen Geschmack genügend Auswahlmöglichkeiten. In WoW sind diese doch eher arg begrenzt und es läuft sowieso jeder mit demselben Gesicht rum. Die Quests sind zudem ziemlich abwechslugnsreich und besonders die der Orks & Goblins sind mit ihrer Sprache sowieso noch witzig gehalten. Aber ich möchte eigentlich nicht auf WoW rumreiten, schliesslich hat auch das seine Qualitäten. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es aber für mich bereits durch WAR abgelöst worden. Und so scheiden sich die Geister nunmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alsi (10. September 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> in jedem anderen mmo war mehr struktur und ästhetik zu finden.




Hmm genau im WoW PvP ist Struktur drin ! Oo


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (10. September 2008)

Positiv: gutes Flair, schöne Charaktere, gute Stimmung, gute Quests (die PQs reißen es raus)

Negativ: matschige Texturen, Ruckler, und das bei 4 Gig Ram (je länger man spielt, desto heftiger wird es), evadene Mobs, der Chat - seine Nutzung und der "R-Bug" hinter einem "e", das Interface bzw. die Skalierungsfunktion ist Bu******, noch ein wenig soundarm das Ganze, einige Q-Bugs, und zum Schluss die nicht zu regelnde Balance zw. Destro und Order. Auf Orderseite gab es tonnenweise Pyros und Witchhunter aber kaum Tanks. Selbst Shadowwarrior waren kaum vertreten (hab einen gesehen im Szenario und der ninjarolled ´n Rapier weg - alles beim Alten ;>)

Fazit: Das Spiel kann sicherlich in der Anfangszeit fesseln. Wenn noch einige Bugs und andere Dinge abgestellt werden ist das Produkt ansich auch rund. Einzige Sorge wird für mich die Langzeitmotivation. Sei es, dass man zu schnell Stufe 40 wird und auch ziemlich schnell hohe RR-Ränge erreicht oder sei es einfach durch die Tatsache, dass die Seiten klassenmäßig und zahlenmäßig nicht ausgeglichen sind und so nichts zu regeln ist.


----------



## Serdoa (10. September 2008)

Also zu der Quest mit dem Drachen - ich hatte auch am Anfang das Problem das er mit 100% HP dastand und quasi nicht zu töten war (waren auch nur 5 Leute) - dann wurde die PQ neu gestartet, wir töteten die normalen Gegner die dort herumstehen - Champions habe ich keine gesehen (die sind aber in den anderen Startgebieten sehr wohl vorhanden) - der Drache landete ... und hatte 50% HP - womit er für uns auch zu töten war. Wenn er resettet wird steht er allerdings wieder mit 100% da. 

Ist also tatsächlich nicht so leicht zu erfüllen wenn ein Tank fehlt, auf der anderen Seite aber durch fehlenden Champion-Mobs und 50% HP machbar. Und sobald ein paar mehr Leute da stehen geht es auch mit 100%. Ist natürlich auch etwas abhängig davon wieviele mit welchem Level dort herumstehen. Lustig fand ich es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Handwerk: Das ist noch etwas schlecht erklärt, selbst in der Hilfe. Unglücklicherweise findet man zwar Handwerksmaterialien (massig für Pharmazie), aber erst ab Chapter 2 einen Lehrer. Außerdem, und das finde ich gravierender, habe ich bisher trotz Gatheringskill noch keine Hauptzutat für die Talismanherstellung gefunden - bereits aber diverse für Pharmazie. Entweder ist Pharmazie derzeit diesbzgl. extrem bevorteilt oder die Implementierung sollte überarbeitet werden da fehlerhaft. So wie es jetzt ist, hat man jedenfalls nicht den Eindruck das es paßt. 

Finde es aber alles in allem sehr gelungen. Die Frage ist nur noch ob ein paar aus meine Gilde wechseln, sonst müßte ich - wiedermal - eine neue suchen wenn ich WAR spiele (was passieren wird, sobald ich sicher bin das die unsäglichen Lags nicht mehr so massiv auftreten).


----------



## Jorja (10. September 2008)

Alsi schrieb:


> Hmm genau im WoW PvP ist Struktur drin ! Oo



ich glaub du verstehst falsch, es ist das design, das besser strukturiert ist, die programmierung ist um welten sauberer gewesen bei wow. ich rede da nicht von klassenbalance oder sonstwas, weil das ist nach einem tag beta antesten gar nicht möglich zu beurteilen.


----------



## Str33tworker (10. September 2008)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ..... Ich zocke WAR mit allen Grafik stats auf max. und kann nicht sagen das das ne gute Grafik ist. Das spiel an sich is eigendlich nicht schlecht....aba die Grafik isn Griff ins klo. Sorry aber is so^^


----------



## Alsi (10. September 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> ich glaub du verstehst falsch, es ist das design, das besser strukturiert ist, die programmierung ist um welten sauberer gewesen bei wow. ich rede da nicht von klassenbalance oder sonstwas, weil das ist nach einem tag beta antesten gar nicht möglich zu beurteilen.



Du widersprichst dir gerade selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jorja (10. September 2008)

Alsi schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir gerade selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaah wie soll ichs sonst noch sagen - ich meine die grafische umsetzung, nicht das inhaltliche


----------



## Roostar (10. September 2008)

ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 

Spiele seit vorgestern abend einen Goblin Schamanen, denn ich wollte mir eigentlich den Schwarzork aufheben für den Release, da ich den dann als Hauptchar spielen wollte, jetz muss ich sagen, aus meinem Plan wird wohl nix. Der Schamane macht richtig Laune, und das System mit Morks udn Gorks Waagh ist einfach nur genial und super spaßig. Für die, die es nicht kennen, immer wenn man einen Schadenszauber wirkt, werden die Heilzauber entweder schneller gewirkt oder effektiver. Bzw andersherum: wenn man Heilzauber wirkt werden dei Schadenszauber besser. 

Ich spiele bzw habe WOW gespielt, der Acc liegt momentan bos WotLk auf Eis. Ich habe auch als Pre-Ordler bei HdRO mitgemacht, einen Monat plus den HeadsupStart. Und ich muss sagen, WAR ist von meinem jetzigen Standpunkt aus so, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. WoW ist ein selbstläufer, daher gefällt es mir auch ; ) alles schön simpel und schön am funkeltn und blitzen. Das hab ich bei HdRO vermisst, das spiel war mir zu wenig spektakulär. Die Kämpfe sahen einfach langweilig aus und schon allein die Spellicons gefielen mir nich ; )  . 

Ich kann jetz nur vom Anfangsgebiet sprechen, bin grad LVL9. Aber es macht wirklich Spaß. Die PublicQuest sind für mich momentan echt das beste. Mal sehn ob die vielleicht auch irgendwann langweilig werden. Aber das was mir am meisten aufgefallen ist, im Vergleich zu WoW: Ich hatte bisher keine Q die da lautete: Töte 20 Wildschweine. Oder Besorge 5 Wildscheinzähne, was auch aufs gleiche rauskommt weil die Biester das Zeug nicht immer droppen. Killq wenn dann nur wenig, Qitems beim ersten Mob. So macht das Questen Spaß. Alles wirkt auf mich bisher sauber durchdacht udn sehr abwechslungsreich. Ich muss zugeben das ich die Qtexte bisher nur überflogen habe, weilich vorran kommen wollte aber das was ich so lese, es ist einfahc großartig. Liebe zum Detail, ich mag sowas. mit RvR hatt ich noch nicht viel zu tun, bisher hab ich nur 3 Runden das Szenario Tore von Ekrund mitgemacht, udn die machen auch laune...  : )


ich fasel hier und fasel, aber das zeigt auch das ich begeistert bin. Wahrscheinlich hab ich auch am Thema vorbeigeschrieben egal. Vom jetzigen Standpunkt aus bin ich begeistert und hoffe WAR hält das Niveau bis ins Endgame.


----------



## -NiX- (10. September 2008)

Wie bei vielen anderen Threads seit es Foren zu Spielen gibt wird auch hier Geschmack mit Qualität verwechselt. Wann lernt ihr eigentlich, dass nur weil ihr den Grafik-*Stil* nicht mögt, es noch lange keine schlechte Grafik-Qualität sein muss? Grafik ist viel mehr als nur hochauflösende Texturen, 5 Millionen Polygone pro Character oder Animationen mit 500 Animationsphasen fürs Nasepopeln des NPC's. Es geht mehr um die Stimmigkeit des Ganzen, ob es zum Spiel passt. Und die Grafik von WAR ist stimmig. Wenn jemand lieber "realitätsnahe" Grafik will, dann soll er Half-Life oder GRID oder ähnliches spielen. Solche Grafik würde aber auch nicht zu WAR passen.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Was manche hier als negativ ankreiden, liegt definitiv an der Beta. 

1. Performance wird besser wenn die Analysetools wegfallen
2. Die Grafik wird gepatcht werden (hängt mit Punkt 1 zusammen)
3. Sprachausgabe wird ab Release geben, oder wollt ihr 14 Gig Clients saugen?

und so weiter. Aber um auch mal zu kritisieren. Ich war im Vorfeld sehr skeptisch, nach dem Registrierchaos sogar kurz davor meine Bestellung zu stornieren. Nun habe ich drei Abende sehr intensiv gespielt und finde dieses Spiel großartig.

Ich habe wirklich alle verdammten MMO's mehr oder weniger lange gespielt...und ich habe das Gefühl, sofern Mythic das Spiel weiterhin erweitert und patcht, das uns hier der echte nächste Hit ins Haus steht.

Diese Beta hat schon jetzt weniger Bugs als AoC 4 Monate nach Release. Am 18ten wirds ja nochmal einen dicken Patch geben und ich stürme die Front.


----------



## Shintuargar (10. September 2008)

Interessant wird es eh erst im Endcontent, ob das Spiel noch begeistern kann. Ich spüre durchaus auch eine gewisse Euphorie, bin aber realistisch genug zu wissen dass alles Neue erstmal interessant ist. Ich geh zwar mal positiv an die Sache ran, aber gehe neutral an den WAR-Endcontent und nehme den Spaß bis dahin mit.


----------



## Asmagan (10. September 2008)

Mein Zweiteindruck ist mittelerweile besser als mein Ersteindruck, mit Treiberseitig erzwungenen Grafikeinstellung gehts sogar einigermaßen mit der Grafik. Immer unter dem Punkt, das man drauf Rücksicht nehmen sollte das dieses Spiel sehr gerne eine hohe Spielerzahl auf engem Raum anstrebt. Dennoch gibt es definitiv noch den nötigen Feinschliff in Sachen Animationen und Weitsicht. Hoffe das kommt und hoffe auch das Mythic hier klar ist, das dies die Zahl Kunden nicht unerheblich steigern würd. 

So nun zu all der Kritik hier, es ist noch Beta. Das heißt ihr habt so nette Funktionen im Hauptmenü wo ihr Feedback zu Bugs und anderen Dingen geben könnt. Hier im Forum zu posten und mal seinen Frust oder seine Enttäuschung Preis zu geben ist natürlich irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Gleicht aber bei einigen so als würden sie die Flinte ins Korn werfen, obwohl sie es gar nicht wollen. Nutzt diese Möglichkeit Feedback zu geben, auch wenn ihr euch sagt das bringt eh nix oder wir Europäer sind denen eh egal. Ja weil wir manchmal einfach viel zu leise sind und uns zuviel gefallen lassen. Wenn z.B. nur einer schreit im gefalle etwas nicht und 10.000 andere das auch finden aber die Fresse halten, würde ich als Entwickler mir auch überlegen ob das Priorität hat oder erstmal nicht. 

Gruss Asmagan


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Pentium IV 3,4 GHz
2GB RAM
ATI X1950XT Pro (512 RAM)
19" mit 1280x1024

Möchte nur sagen, dass es flüssig läuft. Bis zum Headstart durchhalten und dann gehts bestimmt besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (10. September 2008)

Das Spiel gefällt mir sehr. Hab bisher ausgiebig Guild Wars (seit 2 Jahren) und kurz (2 Monate) WOW gespielt, und keines von den beiden konnte mich von Anfang an so packen.
Die Animationen sind teilweise noch ein bisschen hackig, und die Grafik braucht auch noch eine überarbeitung, vor allem die Bodentexturen.
Bugs habe ich bisher nur ganz wenige gefunden.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Was manche hier als negativ ankreiden, liegt definitiv an der Beta.
> 
> 1. Performance wird besser wenn die Analysetools wegfallen
> 2. Die Grafik wird gepatcht werden (hängt mit Punkt 1 zusammen)
> ...



Die Engine ist diesselbe wie bei DAoC und ich zweifle sehr stark daran, dass Mythic, da sie scheinbar bisher nicht an der Grafikengine gearbeitet haben, sondern nur am Content, nun plötzlich bei Release einen Wunderclient hervorzaubern...

Mir sind bisher schon deutlich mehr Bugs aufgefallen als in der AoC Beta...

Aus Dir spricht ein voreingenommener Fanboy, das wird deutlich.


----------



## DeeeRoy (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Die Engine ist diesselbe wie bei DAoC und ich zweifle sehr stark daran, dass Mythic, da sie scheinbar bisher nicht an der Grafikengine gearbeitet haben, sondern nur am Content, nun plötzlich bei Release einen Wunderclient hervorzaubern...
> 
> Mir sind bisher schon deutlich mehr Bugs aufgefallen als in der AoC Beta...
> 
> Aus Dir spricht ein voreingenommener Fanboy, das wird deutlich.



Wenn du schon so kommst, nenn ich dich Hateboy! Ich kann dieses ständige "boy" gelaber einfach nicht verstehen. Wenn einer seine Meinung schreibt, brauch man Ihn doch nicht gleich in eine Ecke stellen.

Zu den Bugs in AOC und WAR hab ich so wie du sagst, nicht feststellen können.

Die Engine ist die "Oblivion". Da ist noch mehr raus zu holen als das, was du gerade in der Beta siehst. Ob Sie das machen, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Jorja (10. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Die Engine ist die "Oblivion". Da ist noch mehr raus zu holen als das, was du gerade in der Beta siehst. Ob Sie das machen, ist eine andere Frage.



ich meine, so übermäßig große erwartungen an die grafik sollte man wohl nicht mehr stellen, in anbetracht der tatsache, dass wir ein paar tage vor offiziellen release stehen.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Die Engine ist diesselbe wie bei DAoC und ich zweifle sehr stark daran, dass Mythic, da sie scheinbar bisher nicht an der Grafikengine gearbeitet haben, sondern nur am Content, nun plötzlich bei Release einen Wunderclient hervorzaubern...
> 
> Mir sind bisher schon deutlich mehr Bugs aufgefallen als in der AoC Beta...
> 
> Aus Dir spricht ein voreingenommener Fanboy, das wird deutlich.


Auf den Typ braucht ihr doch gar nicht hören, der ist schon immer nur hier um seine von Unwissenheit strotzenden WAR-Bashes loszuwerden (man schaue sich seine Beiträge an)

Entweder begründest du deine Posting mal und zählst die Bugs auch auf...oder du spielst einfach etwas das dir Spaß macht...WAR scheinst du ja zu hassen...also legs bitte beiseite.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> ...
> Die Engine ist die "Oblivion". Da ist noch mehr raus zu holen als das, was du gerade in der Beta siehst. Ob Sie das machen, ist eine andere Frage.
> ...



Genau, die Gamebryo-Engine. Mythic setzt sie genauso wie in DAoC mit sehr spärlichen Funktionen für WAR ein, daher bezweifle ich, dass wir bei Release von WAR viele neue Einstellungen sehen werden, da sie es bei DAoC seit einigen Jahren auch nicht getan haben.

Gamebryo-Engine:

Bethesda Softworks (Morrowind, Oblivion and Fallout 3) 
Firaxis (for Pirates!, Civilization IV and Railroads!) 
Irrational Games (Freedom Force) 
Mad Doc Software (Empire Earth II and Empire Earth III) 
Mythic Entertainment (Dark Age of Camelot and Warhammer Online) 
Timegate Studios (Kohan II, Axis & Allies) 
MindArk (Entropia Universe) 
Blue Fang Games (Zoo Tycoon 2) 
Google (Lively)



Bethesda hat diese Engine für Oblivion natürlich sehr stark modifiziert, diese modifizierte Version steht Mythic nicht zur Verfügung, da müssten sie schon selbst was dran tun, was ich sehr stark bezweifle ;-).


----------



## Alasken (10. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dich  selber. Du vergleichst WAR ja doch mit anderen Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich kann man zwischen WAr und WOW parallelen ziehen und den vergleich hab ich nur angesetzt um den leuten die es gerne mit wow vergleichen den wind aus den segeln zunehmen ... aber generell lässt sich das gameplay nicht vergleichen für jemanden der es jedoch niht spielen kann is das aber vermutlich schwer vorstellbar


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Du musst aber auch bedenken das es in WAR um Massenschlachten geht, AoC hat aufgrund der hohen Anforderungen die "epischen" Schlachten auf ein BG-Niveau runterschrauben müssen.

Manche Leute haben die Vorstellung das fotorealistische Grafik auch riesige Schlachten, auf mittelklasse Rechnern darstellen können muss.

Ich finde den Mittelweg den Mythic mit Grafik und Performance gefunden hat ist ideal. Wer besser Grafik will...kann AoC spielen, eben mit den damit verbundenen Hard- und Gameplaytechnischen Veränderungen.


----------



## Karbal (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Mir sind bisher schon deutlich mehr Bugs aufgefallen als in der AoC Beta...
> 
> Aus Dir spricht ein voreingenommener Fanboy, das wird deutlich.



Naja dazu muss ich für mich sagen sagen, dass meiner meinung noch bis auf ein paar mobs die erstmal nicht angreiftbar sind , questtexten.

In AoC hatte man viel mehr und schlimmere bugs. Dabei gamebreaker wie das man seine gruppe nicht mehr sieht oder die häufigen memory leaks, vom fehlenden versprochenen Content mal garnicht zu reden. Bei AoC hat man den single playermodus bis lvl 20 gut herausgeputzt für die Beta aber danach bemerkt man schon einen einen Bruch. Das ist Zumindest meine Meinung.

Als closed Betatester kann ich sagen, dass das Open RvR in hohen lvl Bereich besser wird und das Niveau der Gebiete bleibt konstant gut.


----------



## skazi# (10. September 2008)

grafik könnte etwas besser sein : wird sie noch wie ich auf paar websites erfahren habe
gameplay : einfach geil
übersicht : etwas konfus am anfang man kommt aber schnell dahinter

das einzige was ich nich so ganz verstehe sind die berufe


----------



## -NiX- (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Genau, die Gamebryo-Engine. Mythic setzt sie genauso wie in DAoC mit sehr spärlichen Funktionen für WAR ein, daher bezweifle ich, dass wir bei Release von WAR viele neue Einstellungen sehen werden, da sie es bei DAoC seit einigen Jahren auch nicht getan haben.
> 
> Gamebryo-Engine:
> 
> ...


Schön bei Wikipedia kopiert. Leider steht da nicht drin, dass es auch bei Game-Engines verschiedene Versionen bzw. Revisions gibt. Und natürlich kommt es darauf an, was man dann mit der Engine macht. Man kann das nicht über einen Kamm scheren, nur weil die gleiche Firma die GameEngine liefert, oder sieht WAR aus wie Google? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass alle Programme, die mit Borland/Codegear gecodet sind, die gleichen Funktionen haben und nur noch gegen die Programme die mit Visual XYZ von M$ programmiert wurden konkurrieren.

(Edith hat tatsächlich Linkschreibfehler gefunden und korrigiert)


----------



## Cysterium (10. September 2008)

Ich finde Warhammer auch sehr gelungen. Mann kann jederzeit das machen auf was man lust hat keine grossen wartezeiten und die grafik finde ich jetzt schon sehr gut für ein mmo. En paar kleinigkeiten noch zum ausmerzen und dann wird der ersteindruck zum release noch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Ich wäre dafür, das Gerede über die Grafik bis zum Headstart mal aussen vor zu lassen und sich dabei eher auf das Gameplay konzentrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beta-Grafik war noch nie dieselbe wie in der finalen Version und Atmosphäre hats bereits jetzt.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Karbal schrieb:


> Naja dazu muss ich für mich sagen sagen, dass meiner meinung noch bis auf ein paar mobs die erstmal nicht angreiftbar sind , questtexten.
> 
> In AoC hatte man viel mehr und schlimmere bugs. Dabei gamebreaker wie das man seine gruppe nicht mehr sieht oder die häufigen memory leaks, vom fehlenden versprochenen Content mal garnicht zu reden. Bei AoC hat man den single playermodus bis lvl 20 gut herausgeputzt für die Beta aber danach bemerkt man schon einen einen Bruch. Das ist Zumindest meine Meinung.
> 
> Als closed Betatester kann ich sagen, dass das Open RvR in hohen lvl Bereich besser wird und das Niveau der Gebiete bleibt konstant gut.



Das mag bei Dir ja so gewesein sein, da ich aber unter Vista 64 spiele, viel RAM und 1 GB VRAM habe, hatte ich nie Probleme mit Memory Leaks in AoC.
Ich hatte bisher nur einmal einen Gruppenbug, dieser ist aber auch schon lange ausgemerzt. Ich finde den Content auch nach lvl 20 von AoC sehr liebevoll gestaltet, jedenfalls liebevoller als so manches in WAR. Rein von der Anzahl der Bugs her sind mir in WAR bisher schon wesentlich mehr als in AoC aufgefallen.

Das störendste sind die LoS Bugs, aber das hat Mythic seit Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen, damit gab es in DAoC auch schon immer Probleme. Teilweise haben sie sich bemüht diese zu beseitigen, bzw. erträglicher zu gestalten, allerdings tauchten sie nach dem ein- oder anderen Patch oder der Umgestaltung der Frontiers dann wieder auf. Ich denke auf die nervenden LoS Bugs (Ihr könnt Euer Ziel nicht sehen, oder NPC XYZ ist nicht angreifbar, obwohl man direkt vor ihm steht) kann man sich in WAR schonmal einstellen, das kriegen die sicher nie komplett raus...


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Also ich finde ja wirklich...wenn wir uns hier über Qualität und Bugs unterhalten...sollten wir andere Programme zum vergleich herranziehen als Age of Conan. AoC ist nun wirklich alles andere als sauber und Bugfrei.


----------



## Mookie (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Das mag bei Dir ja so gewesein sein, da ich aber unter Vista 64 spiele, viel RAM und 1 GB VRAM habe, hatte ich nie Probleme mit Memory Leaks in AoC.
> Ich hatte bisher nur einmal einen Gruppenbug, dieser ist aber auch schon lange ausgemerzt. Ich finde den Content auch nach lvl 20 von AoC sehr liebevoll gestaltet, jedenfalls liebevoller als so manches in WAR. Rein von der Anzahl der Bugs her sind mir in WAR bisher schon wesentlich mehr als in AoC aufgefallen.
> 
> Das störendste sind die LoS Bugs, aber das hat Mythic seit Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen, damit gab es in DAoC auch schon immer Probleme. Teilweise haben sie sich bemüht diese zu beseitigen, bzw. erträglicher zu gestalten, allerdings tauchten sie nach dem ein- oder anderen Patch oder der Umgestaltung der Frontiers dann wieder auf. Ich denke auf die nervenden LoS Bugs (Ihr könnt Euer Ziel nicht sehen, oder NPC XYZ ist nicht angreifbar, obwohl man direkt vor ihm steht) kann man sich in WAR schonmal einstellen, das kriegen die sicher nie komplett raus...



Ist ja gut wir wissen es langsam nur weil deine ganze Gilde oder was auch immer zu WAR wechselt brauchst du hier net rumfrusten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das allergeilste an deinen kleinen Storys ist das du AOC als total bugfrei darstellen willst mit nur hier und da ein paar winzigen problemchen, ist klar. Aber wie gesagt bleib auf deinem sinkenden Schiff.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja wirklich...wenn wir uns hier über Qualität und Bugs unterhalten...sollten wir andere Programme zum vergleich herranziehen als Age of Conan. AoC ist nun wirklich alles andere als sauber und Bugfrei.



Du selbst hattest AoC mit folgender Aussage ins Spiel gebracht: 



Dentus schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Beta hat schon jetzt weniger Bugs als AoC 4 Monate nach Release. Am 18ten wirds ja nochmal einen dicken Patch geben und ich stürme die Front.
> ...



Daher habe ich mich darauf bezogen und geschrieben, dass mir in WAR bisher schon wesentlich mehr Bugs aufgefallen sind.

Wir können was Bugs betrifft aber auch gerne WAR mit WoW oder HdRO vergleichen, oder welches MMO auch immer Du magst.

Was Bugs angeht sieht WAR gegenüber den meisten anderen MMOs eher schlecht aus.


----------



## CrazyKacka (10. September 2008)

Mir mach Warhammer mehr Spaß als WoW.


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Aufzählen, und nicht bloß behaupten bitte.
Dann müsste man noch die Bugs differenzieren:
Sind es zum Beispiel Stats, die absolut nicht funktionieren, war bei einem gefloppten Spiel so, da waren Klassen zum Teil nicht spielbar, aufgrund der nicht funktionieren Stats. Oder sind es Quest-Texte, die durch String-Fehler englisch statt deutsch sind.
Die Spielbarkeit des Spiels leidet jedenfalls nicht unter den paar Bugs.


----------



## Nôdin (10. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich mir so einige Berichte hier durchgelesen habe muss ich sagen das ich einiges doch etwas anders sehe. Also bei einer Skala von 0 -10 Punkten würde ich War bisher 7 Punkte zugestehen. Ich kann nich nachvollziehen wie einige War in den Himmel loben denn es ist bei weitem nicht releasetauglich.

Die Grafik an sich ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ok, man gewöhnt sich relativ schnell daran. Ich habe bisher die gebiete der Dunkelelfen (hexenkriegerin) und der grünhäute angespielt (schamane). Die Klassen an sich sind sehr gut gelungen keine Frage auch die Skills überzeugen und man kann sich wenn man sich die trees anschaut, schon ein Bild machen wie die Klasse später sein wird. Wenn man sich jetzt die Gebiete genau anschaut muss man sagen es ist ein riesenunterschied.

Das Gebiet der Grünhäute ist stimmig und macht von Anfang an sehr viel Spaß. Als cih dann das Gebiet der Dunkelelfen gespielt habe war ich geschockt. Lieblos dahingeklatscht vermittelt es irgendwie keinen Flair und kommt auch sonst sehr staar und eintönig daher. Ok, die Publicquests überzeugen aber ansonsten ist das einfach nur schlecht gestaltet.

Auch sind viele Dinge noch verbuggt wie andere bereits erwähnt haben. Die aussage von euch ist dort jedoch ^^ist ja noch Beta^^. Problem ist das dies bereits die open Beta ist und das spiel für die ersten ab 14 sep spielbar ist und ihc kann mir nich vorstellen das das bis dahin noch alles bereinigt wird.

Nun aber das positive an der ganzen Sache: Das Spiel ist durchdacht und was am wichtigsten ist es macht einen heidenspaß.
Ich hoffe das die hersteller die Bugs noch bereinigt bekommen.

Fazit: Ja, ansich ein Superspiel mit absoluten suchtpotenzial. Die Grafik und die teilweise lieblos dahingeklatschten Gebiete enttäuschen jedoch. Auch an den Animationen (besonders die Nahkämpfer) sollte noch gearbeitet werden. ich werde mir das spiel auf jeden Fall zulegen und zwar nicht weil ichs gut finde wie es ist, sondern weil ich hoffe das die entwickler das spiel nach und nach weiterentwickeln und ich einfach eine alternative zu wow brauch( macht einfach kein spaß mehr). Denn spaß macht War definitiv und das spielkonzept ist schon jetzt in der Beta sehr überzeugend und man kann sich vorstellen wo das hinführt wenn daran weitergearbeitet wird.


----------



## Mookie (10. September 2008)

Mir sind bisher 2 Bugs aufgefallen der eine ist das man Mobs manchmal nicht angreifen kann obwohl man genau vor ihnen steht (gibts bei WOW zb. schon seit 1.0 nicht übermäßig oft aber dennoch vorhanden) und der verkorkste Chat wo das "N" abundzu mal mit nem "R" vertauscht wird unso.

Ich für meinen Teil finde beide nicht schlimm und kann damit Leben, nen funktionierender Chat wäre für die Liveversion allerdings schon wünschenswert.


Edith meint: Da muss ich meinem Vorposter mal kurz zustimmen die Animationen von der Hexenkriegerin zb.... dachte mir ja am Anfang noch so: "Hui Sex sells" naja nachdem ich ein paar Schritte gelaufen bin hab ich anders darüber gedacht. ^^


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Du selbst hattest AoC mit folgender Aussage ins Spiel gebracht:
> 
> Daher habe ich mich darauf bezogen und geschrieben, dass mir in WAR bisher schon wesentlich mehr Bugs aufgefallen sind.
> 
> ...


Ich schrieb ja auch eben...wenn wir eine Beispiel für Qualität suchen ist AoC das falsche Spiel...denn AoC ist nunmal AUCH schlecht (was die Fehler angeht).

Wie gesagt...nenn mir mal ein paar Beispiele wenn es soviele Bugs in WAR gibt? Ich sehe nur "ein paar". Zum Beispiel den Chat Bug das immer ein "r" angehängt wird.

Du musst auch unterscheiden zwischen Gameplay-Bugs (die den Spielfluss stören oder verhindern) und Kosmetik-Bugs (Clipping-Kram etc.)

Wenn wir hier weiter diskutieren wollen, hätte ich gerne mal ein paar Konkrete Beispiele ausser so einem LoS Kram den es in HdRO und auch in AoC zu hauf ebenfalls gibt. Ich kreide keine Bugs an, die andere auch nicht geregelt bekommen.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Nochmal...wenn hier jemand die vielen Bugs erwähnt. Dann nennt sie beim Namen! Hier werden Bugs in den Raum geworfen, aber nicht genannt...so kann man ja nicht drüber reden.


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Richtig, das Game ist ja so verbuggt, aber nennen wollt ihr keine. Nennt mal ein paar und ich kann sagen, welche davon schonmal da waren, und welche mit Sicherheit im Release nicht wieder zu finden sind.
Ich warte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (10. September 2008)

und wenn ihr schon über bugs redet, meldet ihr sie auch hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem macht das spiel echt spass - ich muss gestehen so ein gewisser suchtfaktor könnte da schon mal wieder kommen..


----------



## bayern_bua (10. September 2008)

Kann jetz au seid 2 Tagen spielen, muss sagen mein Eindruck bisher is gemischt.

Auf den ersten Blick sehen zb. die ganzen Klassen schon sehr cool aus und man weiß kaum was man spielen soll.
Allerdings nerven die Startgebiete dann doch etwas wenn man sie alle 5 mal machen muss^^

Wäre schön wenn man sich wie in der closed noch so 30er chars erstellen könnte, weil der low lvl Bereich hatt mich bisher nicht so überzeugt.

Das man mit RvR lvln kann is ne super idee, werd ich beim nächsten Char den ich teste auch mal machen, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl das dabei die ausrüstung auf der Strecke bleibt, denn in den Szenarien die ich bisher gespielt hab is noch nie nen Item gedroppt.

Letzter Punkt der mir noch aufgefallen ist, das manche klassen sehr ähnlich wenn nicht sogar gleich sind. Hab jetz nen Sigmarpriester und nen Jünger des Khain jeweils auf lvl 6 gezockt. Die Fähigkeiten der beiden sind bisher genau identisch, haben nur unterschiedliche Namen. 2 zum zuhaun, eine für Fernkampf, nen direkt heal, nen hot und dann noch was um die gelbe Leiste in (Mana?) umzuwandeln, weiß die namen der Sachen leider nimmer^.^

werd nu erstma meinen bisher höchsten, lvl7, weiter zoggen. Weil wenns sich auf höherem lvl nicht noch was tut is das Spiel ned so das was ich erwartet hab :x


----------



## Sulaweyo (10. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich mich, wie viele andere auch, durch die ganze Freischalterei gequält habe, war es gestern endlich soweit. Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings alles andere als motiviert, zugegeben!
Doch ich wurde eines besserenbelehrt. Ich hatte einfach Spß, allein die Charaktererstellung hat mich ewig unterhalten. Und dann im Spiel war ich wirklich begeistert. Habe 3 Quests mit dem Schamanen gemacht und es war einfach saucool
Mir persönlich ist Grafik nicht so wichtig, deswegen möchte ich da nichts kritisieren. Ganz im Gegenteil die Startzone der Grünhäute hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Was mich etwas gestört hat, ist zum einen das "Glitzern" von toten Gegnern, wenn sie Beute bereit haben. Es ist für mich schlecht zu sehen. Da bin ich wohl etwas WoW verwöhnt. Ein zweiter Punkt, war der, dass der Tooltip von Zaubern in der Aktionsleiste die zauberleiste verdeckt, wenn ich zaubere, den Mauspfeil aber noch über einem der Icons in der Aktionsleiste halte. Ich denke, dass wird sich wohl in den Einstellungen irgendwie ändern lassen, hoffentlich.

Eine Sache, die ich persönlich katastrophal fand, waren die Elfen, egal ob auf Ordung oder Chaos Seite. Die Charmodelle find ich grausam, die Gesichter allesamt hässlich und die Frisuren sind der Oberhammer. Aber natürlich ist das ne subjektive Meinung, aber schließlich geht es hier ja um meinen Eindruck. Ich war nur etwas enttäuscht, weil diese beiden Rassen doch recht coole Klassen parat haben, so für mich aber erstmal nicht in Frage kommen.

Obwohl ich in WoW ein treuer Anhänger der Horde gewesen bin, haben mir in WAR die Rassen der Zwerge und Menschen sehr gut gefallen. Ein kurzer Ausflug mit dem Menschen Feuermagier und dem Zwergen Sigmapriester waren absolut geil. Beides sehr coole Klassen nach meinem ersten Eindruck.

Aber den meisten Spass hatte ich weiterhin mit dem Schamanen und, Stumpf is Trumpf, mit dem Schwarzork. Und letzteren werd ich heute abend erstmal in höhere Levelbereiche spielen...und ich freue mich drauf. Wie schon gesagt, hat das Startgebiet der Grünhäute mir am besten gefallen, die ganze Atmosphäre dort is schon echt Hammer.

Viele Grüße


----------



## colamix (10. September 2008)

War > WoW ganz klar und das stand für mich schon vor einem Jahr fest als ich nen Beta Key bekommen habe und schon davor. Bugs gibts nicht viele die Grafik ist inzwischen schon ganz gut und das Gameplay ist schon recht flüssig seit Open Beta in der Closed wars mir noch zu stumpf.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. September 2008)

Bugs hat das Spiel noch das stimmt, zuviele hab ich nicht gefunden, diejenigen die ich gefunden habe stören dafür ums so mehr, nicht angreifbare Mobs die auf einen einprügeln bis man weit gegnug weg ist, besonders lustig wenn es ein PQ Champion ist der auch noch ordentlich was in den Armen hat ^^


----------



## Lungentorpedo (10. September 2008)

Wollte erst en Goblin spielen, aber die ganzen Questtexte/Fähigkeiten als mit dem scheiss Spalta/Gegna/Treffa..
Da kann ich auch zu einen paar Ausländischen Mitbürgern gehen und mir der ihre Deutsche Sprachvergewaltigung anhörn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (10. September 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Wollte erst en Goblin spielen, aber die ganzen Questtexte/Fähigkeiten als mit dem scheiss Spalta/Gegna/Treffa..
> Da kann ich auch zu einen paar Ausländischen Mitbürgern gehen und mir der ihre Deutsche Sprachvergewaltigung anhörn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Pilzköpfe habens halt nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint: Viel schlimmer find ich das manche Quests auf Deutsch sind und manche auf Englisch.... bin zwar des Englischen mächtig hoffe aber das es in der Final alles auf Deutsch ist.


----------



## Thorakk (10. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich fehlt den meisten, die an der Grafik rumnörgeln, der "Glow-Effekt" von WoW. Ich werde mir generell die Entwicklung des Spieles genau ansehen. Man merkt ja schnell ob etwas an dem Spiel getan wird, oder nicht. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei und WoW landet erstmal in der Ecke. Das ist mir schon zu ausgelutscht.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man dem Spiel die gleichen Chancen geben, wie WoW zu seiner Zeit. WoW verkaufte sich zu Release ca. 1Million mal. Man sieht was aus einem MMO werden kann, wenn daran gearbeitet wird; 10Millionen weltweite Spieler.

Sollte es GOA verkacken muss ich wohl zu Hello Kitty wechseln...


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Nochmal...wenn hier jemand die vielen Bugs erwähnt. Dann nennt sie beim Namen! Hier werden Bugs in den Raum geworfen, aber nicht genannt...so kann man ja nicht drüber reden.



Sorry, sind wirklich einfach zu viele. Du würdest sie schon alle bemerken, wenn Du nicht alles durch die rosarote Brille betrachten würdest...

LoS Bugs und clipping Fehler, so dass man im Boden hängen bleibt und sogar hindurch fällt und tot ist, sind bisher die gravierensten (übrigens beides Probleme wie sie einige schon seit jeher in DAoC haben, daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass WAR Spieler immer damit zu kämpfen haben werden).

Friendslist, Chat und andere Sozialfeatures sind verbugt, Quests sind verbugt, Übersetzung oftmals nicht vorhanden oder fehlerhaft, Grafikfehler, ...

Achte einfach mal drauf, Du wirst massig Bugs finden...


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Die deutsche Lokalisierung liegt schon komplett vor. Da alle Texte mit ID's versehen sind, ist da wohl was durcheinander gekommen.
Es gab mal Schiffe, die man töten sollte. Im Endeffekt waren es Löwen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das ist noch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Prometx (10. September 2008)

also mir macht war sehr viel spaß.
bei wow hatte ich am anfang auch das gefühl süchtig zu sein,und das selbe ist jetzt bei war nur noch viel stärker.
ich bin richtig traurig wenn ich mir denke das meine chars wieder gelöscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Prometx


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Sorry, sind wirklich einfach zu viele. Du würdest sie schon alle bemerken, wenn Du nicht alles durch die rosarote Brille betrachten würdest...
> 
> LoS Bugs und clipping Fehler, so dass man im Boden hängen bleibt und sogar hindurch fällt und tot ist, sind bisher die gravierensten (übrigens beides Probleme wie sie einige schon seit jeher in DAoC haben, daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass WAR Spieler immer damit zu kämpfen haben werden).
> 
> ...


So kann ich dich halt leider nicht ernst nehmen. Und zu der Brille..wie du weißt war ich vor der Beta ein sehr sehr kritischer User. Aber ich habe auch WoW, HdRO und AoC gespielt....und weißt du was? Jemand der mir sagt das ein Clippingfehler den Untergang eines Spiels bedeutet, selbst aber AoC spielt und übersieht das sein Kolben 20 Zentimeter vom Rücken entfernt schwebt...leidet für mich unter Realitätsverlust.

Ich betrachte WAR sehr kritisch, eben wegen meinen Frust in AoC...aber der EINZIGE spielbremsende Bug der mir aufgefallen ist, das die Mobs teilweise nicht zu attackieren sind...und das, hat WoW selbst heute noch..AoC auch und HdRO auch....also was willst du eigentlich.

Wenn du möchtest das wir "Fanboys" dich hier ernstnehmen, möchte ich wirklich mal Bugs die das Spiel schlecht machen von dir genannt haben....komisch das du dich seit drei Postings rausredest und das nicht tust....woran mag das wohl liegen? Ahja...an deiner Mission den Leuten AoC wieder schmackhaft zu machen und WAR auszureden....schade das dein bugfreies PvP Update heute wieder verschoben wurde...daher hast du ja Zeit hier zu posten.


----------



## Mekhet (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Du selbst hattest AoC mit folgender Aussage ins Spiel gebracht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du aus welchen GRünden auch immer sauer bist auf War, ist das Ok, aber deswegen doch nciht gleich Blödsinn erzählen.
WAR sieht gegenüber den meißten Spielen was die Bugs angeht sogar recht gut aus.
Ich erinnere mich an die Anfänge von WoW (Stand Jan - Feb 2005, irgendeine Betaphase) da verschwanden ganze Mobs in den Texturen und waren nie sichtbar und die Liste könnte ich jetzt durch fast alle Speile ziehen. Deine Angeblichen fEhler, hab ich in WoW häufiger und das auch noch sehr weit anch release gehabt und bemängelt.
WAR ist noch nciht mal draussen, also erst mal ruhig Blut.

Du gibst mir im moment den Eindruck eines Wichtigmachers, der das, was er da schreibt aus der Luft gegriffen hat, ohne genaues zu wissen.




Dentus schrieb:


> Nochmal...wenn hier jemand die vielen Bugs erwähnt. Dann nennt sie beim Namen! Hier werden Bugs in den Raum geworfen, aber nicht genannt...so kann man ja nicht drüber reden.


Der Bug sitzt in den meißten Fällen vor dem Bildschirm und wir wollen doch hier keinen RL-Namen lesen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Wollte erst en Goblin spielen, aber die ganzen Questtexte/Fähigkeiten als mit dem scheiss Spalta/Gegna/Treffa..
> Da kann ich auch zu einen paar Ausländischen Mitbürgern gehen und mir der ihre Deutsche Sprachvergewaltigung anhörn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Sohn, GRünhäutä sind weder Deutsch, noch sprechen sie die Deutsche Sprache.
Mach dich mit der Lebens und Sprachweise der Grünhäutä vertraut und du wirst sie lieben, wie ich. Seit 1983 Warhammer begann, bis zum Finalen Kampf irgendwann in W40K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind Grünhäutä da coolsta wo gibt.
Je dicka da Orc desto mehr da Orc is da Boss


----------



## Clubmaster (10. September 2008)

isobold schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du dir die Minimalanforderungen mal durchlesen. Da liege ich bei den wichtigen Werten um Längen drüber (doppelt Ram ist wesentlich wichtiger als eine Grafikkarten Generation neuer), was sich auch darin zeigt, dass bei statischer Ansicht die FPS im grünen Bereich sind. Es sind schnelle Drehungen die zeigen, dass der Cachingalgorithmus ungünstig für ein solches Spiel geschrieben wurde. Was die CPU angeht: hat einer zuverlässige Informationen ob War überhaupt mehr als einen Kern belasten kann. Das wäre aktuell echt nötig.



Entschuldige, aber das ist absoluter Quatsch. RAM alleine bringt gar nichts wenn CPU und GPU veraltet sind, zumal WAR nie mehr als 1,5 GB RAM braucht selbst unter Vollast und Windows sowieso nicht mehr als 3GB RAM überhaupt adressieren kann. Einfach m,al alles voller RAM stecken weil's billig ist und die anderen Komponenten vernachlässigen läuft nicht, sorry. Die Komponenten müssen schon zusammenpassen und Dein Setup reicht wirklich nicht mal annähernd wenn Du das Spiel auf High spielen willst. Ist auch ein bißchen schuld von Mythic, denn deren Mindestanforderungen sind nicht realistisch. Warhammer unterstützt Dualcore und zwar extensiv und die ganzen Animationen und Textureffekte basieren auf Shaderprozessen, die Deine GraKa gar nicht beherrscht. Also, bitte erstmal auf nem vernünftigen Rechner anschauen. Deine GraKA ist inzwischen vier Generationen älter als die aktuellste, das macht einen immensen Unterschied.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist der Hammer! Ich will gar nicht mehr damit aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der flow ist genau so packend wie damals als WoW rauskam, und dazu kommt noch dieses klassische MMORPG spielgefühl, das ich seit meinem ersten Onlinerollenspiel AC2 nicht mehr so intensiv hatte. 
WAR is going to be BIG!


----------



## Carthos (10. September 2008)

Mein Ersteindruck ist sehr gemischt, wobei ich auch erst zwei Stunden gespielt habe und das Warhammer-Universum nicht so kenne. Ich habe das Gefühl anfangs erschlagen zu werden. Ich habe da ein paar Fragen:

Kann ich nach einem Levelaufstieg eigentlich irgendwelche Skillpunkte verteilen, oder läuft das wie in WoW automatisch? 

Gibt es eigentlich Waffen- und Rüstungshändler im Startgebiet der Ordnung?

Ab wann kann ich mich denn für die verschiedenen Zweige in der Skillung entscheiden?

Gibt es einen regionalen Chatchannel?

Danke für die Antworten. Die Quests sind recht gut gelungen. Natürlich sind auch die Langweilequests aus WoW mit am Start, aber es gibt auch viele, die spannender und besser designt sind. Vor allem die Hinweise, wo in etwa man die Quest absolvieren muss ist klasse, kein blödes herumgesuche mehr, was oftmals auf buffed.de endete um nach Tipps zu suchen. Im großen und ganzen hat mir der erste Ausflug gut gefallen, es gibt zwar ein paar Bugs, aber welche Spiel hat die in der BETA!!! Phase nicht? Beim ach so tollen WoW gab es nach über einem Jahr auch noch Bugs, das ist bei Programmen dieser Größenordnung eben so. Die Questtexte erscheinen manchmal auf Englisch, aber das sollte im Jahr 2008 eigentlich kein Thema sein. Das erste PvP Match habe ich hinter mir, große Erkenntnisse kann ich da aber noch nicht ableiten. Die PvP Gebiete scheinen aber in die eigentliche Spielwelt integriert zu sein (korrigiert mich wenn es falsch ist), was enorm viel Stimmung verspricht. Auch die Tatsache, dass ein Gebiet an die gegnerische Fraktion verloren gehen kann. Endlich schluss mit diesen lächerlichen "Umkämpften Gebieten" in WoW, um die in Wirklichkeit nie gekämpft wurde.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> So kann ich dich halt leider nicht ernst nehmen...



Macht nichts, ich nehm Fanboys auch nicht ernst. Schön die Brille auflassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Macht nichts, ich nehm Fanboys auch nicht ernst. Schön die Brille auflassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wieder hast du dich, nach deinem konstruktiven Beitrag meinerseits um eine Antwort geschlichen. Sorry aber dann verschwinde bitte wieder in das Forum deines Spiels....und lass die Menschen die Freude an WAR haben auch diese Freude austauschen. Wenns für dich so gravierend schlecht ist....kauf es nicht und uns allen ist geholfen.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Und wieder hast du dich, nach deinem konstruktiven Beitrag meinerseits um eine Antwort geschlichen. Sorry aber dann verschwinde bitte wieder in das Forum deines Spiels....und lass die Menschen die Freude an WAR haben auch diese Freude austauschen. Wenns für dich so gravierend schlecht ist....kauf es nicht und uns allen ist geholfen.



Das Thema hier heisst "Wie ist euer Eindruck?" und nicht "Drückt Eure Freude über WAR aus!".


----------



## Skela (10. September 2008)

Also ich finde das Spiel soweit gut. Grafik kommt bestimmt noch was soweit es die Texturen anbelangt, der Rest der Grafik ist nicht der Hammer, aber gut genug.
Ich habe zwar noch nicht alles durchschaut wie es geht, aber einige Dinge finde ich etwas befremdlich.
U.a. der Chat, wenn ich da in einem Schlachtfeld rumlaufe dann las ich bislang reineweg nie was. Selbst geschrieben habe ich allerdings auch nichts, weil mir unklar war welchen Channel ich da überhaupt benutzen muß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings fand ich es Oberseltsam das bei den Menschen wirklich alle Naselang das Schlachtfeld (ab Stufe 1 angemeldet da) aufging bei den Elfen (egal ob Dunkel oder auf einem anderen Server Hochelf) aber auch nach 30 Minuten keines da war.
Ist das normal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulyssis (10. September 2008)

Hiho.

Habe zwar noch nicht viel gespielt, aber auch hier mal mein Eindruck. Quest und Charaktergefühl sind klassisch, was mir persönlich gefällt. Was mir jedoch auffällt ist der vom Spiel her bis jetzt noch nicht implementierte Support von AA und AF. Das Spiel läuft bei mir ruckelfrei und ich würde halt gerne noch ein bisschen an der Optik feilen wollen.

Was mich aber extremst geschockt hat, waren die hakeligen Animationen. Wenn ich mit meinem Sigmarpriester einem Gegner gegenüber stand, sah das doch etwas lächerlich aus, wie sich die beiden gegenseitig anstarren und dann mal wieder einen (!) geschmeidigen Schlag ausführen.

Ich hoffe, dass sie die Animationen noch verbessert werden, weil wenn ich mir meine Char dauernd anschauen muss, dann will ich mich nicht fühlen wie vor 5 Jahren.

So far,

Uly


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Das Thema hier heisst "Wie ist euer Eindruck?" und nicht "Drückt Eure Freude über WAR aus!".


Ich ignoriere deine Laberei jetzt...um den schönen Thread hier nicht kaputt zu labern. Das einzige was ich von dir verlangt habe war, das du mir diese "gravierenden" Bugs aufzählst die deiner Meinung nach zum Untergang von WAR beitragen werden...da du der einzige hier bist, der das Spiel abartig grauenhaft findet.

Jedoch hast du anscheinend all meine Argumente überlesen, bezeichnest mich als Fanboy und kannst dein Problem mit WAR nicht niederschreiben. Also fasse ich dich jetzt als schlechtgelaunten WAR-Gegner auf...der seine Argumente nicht zu nennen vermag.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere deine Laberei jetzt...um den schönen Thread hier nicht kaputt zu labern. Das einzige was ich von dir verlangt habe war, das du mir diese "gravierenden" Bugs aufzählst die deiner Meinung nach zum Untergang von WAR beitragen werden...da du der einzige hier bist, der das Spiel abartig grauenhaft findet.
> 
> Jedoch hast du anscheinend all meine Argumente überlesen, bezeichnest mich als Fanboy und kannst dein Problem mit WAR nicht niederschreiben. Also fasse ich dich jetzt als schlechtgelaunten WAR-Gegner auf...der seine Argumente nicht zu nennen vermag.



Scheinbar liegt das Problem eher daran, dass Du nicht lesen kannst oder willst...

- Die beiden gravierendsten Bugs habe ich Dir genannt, für eine komplette Bugliste fehlt mir allerdings sowohl Zeit als auch die Lust nochmal ins Spiel einzulogen.

- Nirgendwo habe ich etwas von einem Untergang von WAR geschrieben, das hast Du Dir gerade selbst aus der Nase gezogen, der Hype den EA/MYthic um das Spiel aufgebaut haben werden mit Sicherheit dafür sorgen, dass genügend Fanboys es lange genug spielen werden...

- Du hast einfach keine Argumente, sondern verlangst von mir eine komplette Bugliste, einfach lächerlich, log selbst ins Spiel ein, nimm die rosarote Brille ab und Du wirst massig Bugs entdecken, die Arbeit alle Bugs aufzulisten werde ich jetzt sicherlich nicht für EA/Mythic oder für Dich erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

- Auch von abartig grauenhaft habe ich nirgendwo etwas geschrieben, wie gesagt, WAR ist für mich der Versuch WoW und DAoC zu mischen. Für mich nichts, was mich vom Stuhl reisst. Ausserdem ist es nicht weniger verbugt, als andere MMOs, im Augenblick eher mehr als der Durchschnitt...


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

@ LoserOwner: Nu schreib endlich ma Gescheites, oder lass es direkt bleiben.
Ich glaube herausgelesen zu haben, dass du AoC als bugfreier darstellst, dann frage ich mich jedoch, warum die Spieler AoC verlassen wie Ratten ein sinkendes Schiff.
Clipping-Fehler sind Kleinigkeiten am Charakter, die ich nichtmal bemerke, wenn ich spiele.
Und was sind für dich LoS Fehler? Du zündest einen Cast und dein Gegner läuft ooS, und nun bist sauer weil der Cast net durchkommt oder was?
Der Denglisch Mix ist zu Release nichtmehr vorhanden. Und was war noch?

Du wirfst uns die Fanboybrille vor, spielst aber seit Release AoC und es hatte keine Bugs... hohoho.. ^^


----------



## Mekhet (10. September 2008)

isobold schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich werde es mir erst mal nicht kaufen. Auf meinem Athlon 2800+ mit 2GB Ram und GeForce 6800 läuft es selbst auf Minimaleinstellungen in XGA einfach zu rucklig, sobald mal was los ist. Die dafür abgelieferte Grafik entschädigt nicht im Ansatz. Das mag sich noch einrenken, sicher aber nicht in 3 Tagen. Die unpräzise Steuerung und das hässliche UI machen die interessanten Ansätze und Gimmicks nicht wett. Ich bin schnell genervt, wenn etwas nicht an meiner Unfähigkeit, sondern an Unzulänglichkeiten der Bedienung scheitert.


Auf was für einem Board sitzt dein alter Athlon und wie schnell, wird da der DAtenaustausch mit GPU und RAM getaktet?
Was denn das für ein RAM? wie ist der getaktet? ist das ein PC 3200? oder 2700? wie ist denn das BIOS darauf abgestimmt?
Dir ist schon bekannt, das die Graka von dir ungefähr 6 Shaderpipelines weniger hat, als das Spiel eigentlich haben möchte?
Auf Deutsch also, das deine PS. ( Shadermodel 3.0) auch nicht mehr auf dem neuesten ist
Ich geh bei der 6800 mal vom Idealfall aus, also mit dem NV40 Chipsatz, der ja max 550Mhz getaktet ist, wie ist das mit dem Rest vom Board abgestimmt? muß da evtl. der eine auf den anderen warten?
Ich hab eher den Eindruck, du hats von Hardware keine Ahnung, aber hier und da mal ein paar Worte aufgefasst und mußt die in Umlauf bringen.

Bei deiner Hardware, hätte ich niemals den Fehler gemacht, über die Grafik zu lästern und gleichzeitig das System im Zimmer stehen zu haben.



isobold schrieb:


> Zur Widervorlage in einem Jahr ...



Ich bin der Meinung, du meldest dich, wenn du von Hardware Ahnung hast und vor allem, wenn du nen neuen Rechner hast.


----------



## Ascían (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Das Thema hier heisst "Wie ist euer Eindruck?" und nicht "Drückt Eure Freude über WAR aus!".



The Problem is:

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Beta-Spieler sind begeistert. Wenn diese dann ihren Eindruck schildern, dann darf man dort nicht hoffen nur Kritik und Flames zu finden (obwhl eigentlich in fast jedem Post schön Pro und Contra aufgelistet sind). 
Mein Endruck von Dir ist allerdings, dass du hier reinguckst in Erwartung eines gigantischen "Epic Fail, Mythic!!11elf"-Threads und dann musst du lesen wie geil die Leute das Spiel finden - ouch. Da wär ich auch gefrustet.
Und zu deinen Beta-Reviews: Es sagt ja keiner du dürftest keine Kritik äussern, aber wenn dann bitte fundiert, denn wenn man seine Kritik nicht begründet riecht es doch sehr stark nach erfunden, erstunken und erlogen.


----------



## Aresblood (10. September 2008)

hm so  ich kann jetzt das spiel starten und mir nen Realm aussuchen , doch beim verbinden zum Realm scheißt das spiel ab , dolle -.-
Habe patch und sonstiges überprüft ob i-wo datein fehln, alle datein sind vollständig 
Hab jetzt wirklich keine ahnung was ich tun soll köntet ihr mit kurz helfen ^^


----------



## nrg (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du musst auch unterscheiden zwischen Gameplay-Bugs (die den Spielfluss stören oder verhindern) und Kosmetik-Bugs (Clipping-Kram etc.)



Das Problem ist zum Beispiel das ein Kosmetikbug (Clippingfehler) zum Gameplaybug (Evade) wird. Ich stimme dir zu man muss differenzieren, man muss aber auch sehen das sich kleinere kosmetische Fehler auch sehr stark aus Gameplay auswirken können.




Clubmaster schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das ist absoluter Quatsch. RAM alleine bringt gar nichts wenn CPU und GPU veraltet sind, zumal WAR nie mehr als 1,5 GB RAM braucht selbst unter Vollast und Windows sowieso nicht mehr als 3GB RAM überhaupt adressieren kann. Einfach m,al alles voller RAM stecken weil's billig ist und die anderen Komponenten vernachlässigen läuft nicht, sorry. Die Komponenten müssen schon zusammenpassen und Dein Setup reicht wirklich nicht mal annähernd wenn Du das Spiel auf High spielen willst. Ist auch ein bißchen schuld von Mythic, denn deren Mindestanforderungen sind nicht realistisch. Warhammer unterstützt Dualcore und zwar extensiv und die ganzen Animationen und Textureffekte basieren auf Shaderprozessen, die Deine GraKa gar nicht beherrscht. Also, bitte erstmal auf nem vernünftigen Rechner anschauen. Deine GraKA ist inzwischen vier Generationen älter als die aktuellste, das macht einen immensen Unterschied.



Also das mit dem RAM stimmt so in der Form nicht, x32 Systeme können nicht mehr als 3GB Ram verwalten, x64 Systeme dagegen schon. Windows kann aber nie mehr als 3 GB einem Prozess zuordnen. Mehr RAM bringt Entlastung fürs System, aber alles über 8GB RAM ist sinnlos derzeit. Aber wenn ich nur 1GB RAM habe ist eine Aufrüstung auf 3 oder sogar 4GB sinnvoll da bei diesen RAM Mengen das Laden von Texturen und Modellen mit intelligentem Prefetching die Performance deutlich erhöht 

Es heißt ja auch Mindestanforderungen, das musst du mindestens haben damit es läuft. Wie es läuft sei dahingestellt, aber es läuft. Das ich damit nicht 1920x1200x32 erwarten kann sollte jedem klar denkenden Menschen auffallen.


----------



## Lamboo (10. September 2008)

Also ich erinner mich mal an die Beta von WoW ... wieviele Buggs gabs da? Wieviele Patches / Bugfixes wurde das Game schon unterzogen?
Viele vergleichen das derzeitige WoW in seinem derzeitgen, fast buglosen Status mit WAR, welches noch im Beta Stadium ist.

WoW war damals genauso verbugged, Talente haben nicht das gemacht, was sie hätten tun sollen, Gegner waren nicht angreifbar/untötbar (sind manche zum Teil heute noch). Grafik Bugs ohne Ende!

Ich hab einen sehr guten Eindruck von WAR. Mir gefällt das Game sehr gut und ich bin gewillt, es weiter zu spielen.


----------



## lips0r (10. September 2008)

Moin Moin,

also ich hab die letzten zwei Tage auch mit Warhammer verbracht und muss sagen ich bin auf der einen Seite begeistert auf der anderen ein wenig enttäuscht. 

Negativ:
Die Grafik ist auf jedenfall etwas, dass man hätte besser machen können. Zwischendrin kommt mir immer wieder das Grauen. In der Charaktererstellung hab ich schon gedacht "omg?! wtf!?" und gehofft, dass es im Spiel nicht so derb aussieht. 

Enttäuscht bin ich auch wenig von den Klassen. Schaut man sich alle Charaktere in der Erstellung an und liest sich dich Texte durch ist man der Meinung, dass jede einzelne Klasse ein Unikat ist. Nachdem ich nun die meisten angespielt habe kann ich euch sagen, dass es immer irgendwie doch das selbe ist.

Positiv:
Die Stimmung im Spiel ist erste Sahne die Quest sind der Wahnsinn und man hat eigentlich unendlich zu lachen(hol die zwerge aus den fässern --> werf die fässer mit den zwergen von der festung rofl)

Die PQ sind alle sehr gelungen auch wenn es natürlich immer den selben Ablauf hat. Da muss ich sagen hab ich sogar einen Favoriten, wo mir der Name gerade leider nicht einfällt. Ist aber bei den Menschen ganz im Norden und man hält einen Chaos Trupp auf, welcher gerade auf dem Strandabschnitt landet. 

Neutral:
Ja eine Sache hab ich die mir weder postiv noch negativ erscheint oder eher beides ist. Damit sind die roten Hilfsflächen für die Quest gemeint! Sie sind eine wahnsinnig gute Idee und helfen und wahrscheinlich weiter. Jedoch muss ich sagen hab ich von den sagen wir 100Quest ich glaub nicht einen Text gelesen! Ja ich weiß das liegt an mir aber ich finde die WAR Geschichte(auch wenn ich sie nicht kenne) ist es wert gelesen zu werden. Allein aus dem Grund, dass sie 20? Jahre besteht! 
Also meiner Meinung nach sind diese Hilfen gut für einen schnellen Blick ins Spiel(open beta ist nicht anderes zumindest für mich) und für spätere evtl. twinks aber für die Story können die Flächen nur schädlich sein.


Es gibt im Spiel zwar noch den einen oder anderen bug jedoch muss ich sagen haben die Entwickler genau die Richtigen im Spiel gelassen um das Release nicht zu gefährden und trotzdem ein spielbares Spiel herauszugeben. 


Als erste möchte ich jedoch sagen:

WAR ist mit keinem Stück mit WoW zu vergleichen. Diese beiden Spiele reflektieren zwei völlig verschiedene Aspekte des MMORPG wieder. Auf der einen Seite PvP mit Elementen des PvE um die Charaktere nebenbei leveln zu können und auf der anderen Seite PvE mit ein bisschen PvP für den Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Salute (10. September 2008)

Hab jetzt den Schwertmeister  (7), Chosen (6) Chaosbarbar (4) und muss sagen, dass die Tanks sich äußerst gut lvln lassen. 

Gesamteindruck: "Ich bereue es nicht mit WoW aufgehört zu haben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## der-alex (10. September 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck des Spieles ist kollosal.

Atmosphäre und Flair werden zu 100% rübergebracht. 



Freu mich auf Release


----------



## !c3crush3r (10. September 2008)

Kurz und knapp >Super<
(Es hat zwar noch paar Kinderkrankheiten, aber Hallo?! 1. Ist es ne Beta und 2. Ist noch kein mmorpg "perfekt" zum Releasetag vom Himmel gefallen (Wenn es überhaupt jemals nen perfektes mmorpg geben wird) Ich sehe sehr viel Potenzial und ich denke mal Mythic wird da kräftig dran arbeiten und Patchen was das Zeug hält.


PS: Hergig braucht mehr Ordnungsspieler !!!11n811 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will wieder RvR spielen^^


----------



## Prometx (10. September 2008)

was mich noch stört sind die abstürtze.
nach einiger zeit stürzt das spiel fast immer ab.
-->denke und hoffe die beheben das noch.


----------



## Jaimewolf (10. September 2008)

Dann muss man sich aber nicht, wie Dentus hochnotpeinlich, mit Beledidgungen in einigen Antworten auf LoserOwners "Meinung" einlassen. Notorische Rechthaberei ist mehr als lächerlich und zeugt nicht gerade von Diskussionsfähigkeit. Vor allem dann, wenn man nur seinen Eindruck kundtun soll und er es auch getan hat bzw. er zählte auch ein paar Bugs auf.


----------



## nrg (10. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> 1. Ist es ne Beta



WAR ist keine Beta mehr, da die Goldversion schon im Presswerk liegt und nächste Woche Release ist. Ihr könnt auf dem Betaargument rumreiten soviel ihr wollt, es stimmt nicht. Eine Beta ist beendet wenn die Software Goldstatus erreicht, das was hier läuft ist ein Testserverbetrieb aber schon lange keine Beta mehr.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betatest


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung wie "harmlos" Clipping Fehler sein können hier ein Charakter, der zwischen Wand eines Gebäudes und dem Boden hängt, dort dann durchfällt und stirbt:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-963567/Rosalia-F_003.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-963570/Rosalia-F_005.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-963573/Rosalia-F_008.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-963577/Rosalia-F_009.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-963578/Rosalia-F_010.jpg.html


----------



## Lemonskunk (10. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> WAR ist keine Beta mehr, da die Goldversion schon im Presswerk liegt und nächste Woche Release ist. Ihr könnt auf dem Betaargument rumreiten soviel ihr wollt, es stimmt nicht. Eine Beta ist beendet wenn die Software Goldstatus erreicht, das was hier läuft ist ein Testserverbetrieb aber schon lange keine Beta mehr.



naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bis auf das nervtötende geruckel find ich das game ziemlich nice

ps:  was sollen die  ganzen mimimimi posts hier,  das wayned ziemlich


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Dann muss man sich aber nicht, wie Dentus hochnotpeinlich, mit Beledidgungen in einigen Antworten auf LoserOwners "Meinung" einlassen. Notorische Rechthaberei ist mehr als lächerlich und zeugt nicht gerade von Diskussionsfähigkeit. Vor allem dann, wenn man nur seinen Eindruck kundtun soll und er es auch getan hat bzw. er zählte auch ein paar Bugs auf.


Ich denke das Thema ist nun geklärt...ich war übrigens zu keiner Zeit beleidigend...nur erwarte ich Fakten wenn ich Behauptungen lesen. Simpel oder?


----------



## Mekhet (10. September 2008)

Lamboo schrieb:


> Also ich erinner mich mal an die Beta von WoW ... wieviele Buggs gabs da? Wieviele Patches / Bugfixes wurde das Game schon unterzogen?
> Viele vergleichen das derzeitige WoW in seinem derzeitgen, fast buglosen Status mit WAR, welches noch im Beta Stadium ist.
> 
> WoW war damals genauso verbugged, Talente haben nicht das gemacht, was sie hätten tun sollen, Gegner waren nicht angreifbar/untötbar (sind manche zum Teil heute noch). Grafik Bugs ohne Ende!
> ...



Da stimme cih dir vollkommen zu.

Ich erinnere mcih auch an WoW Betaphasen, in denen man 3 mal täglich vom server gekickt wurde, damit die einen patch einspielen konnten und trotzdem nicht der Bugflut Herr wurden.

Wenn ich den Status von damals mit dem Status von WAR heute vergleiche, dann bin ich positiv überrascht und freue mich aufs spiel.

zur Grafik, existiert hier ja auch noch ein anderer Beitrag, in dem angekündigt wurde, dass noch Veränderungen kommen.
Link hab ich gerade nciht zur Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (10. September 2008)

Also das Spiel hat das Ziel was ich erwartet habe eindeutig überschossen.

Schöne Grafik läuft sogar auf alten Mühlen, wenn einige sagen die is Kacke...zockt AoC.
Das PvP...ähm meine RvR ist sehr gut durchdacht, AUßER wenn eine Seite zu übermäßig stark ist, wie ich auf vielen Server sehe, dass es Zerstörung ist.
Außerdem is das Rangsystem gut, wenn man viel spielt (30 Schlachtfelder) ist man Stark durch die Rufpunkte, wenn man wenig spielt und nur am Tag 5 Schlachtfelder besucht ist man nicht stark im Nachteil.
Einige Klassen sind Imbalanced, aber hey wozu gibt es Patches?

Fazit:

Super Spiel, was zur Open Beta schon sehr viel Potenzial hat und viel umgesetzt wurde. Ich kanns jeden der WoW gerne gespielt hat oder ein großer Warhammans Herz legen, ihr werdet es lieben.


----------



## Evíga (10. September 2008)

Also ich finde das Spiel vom Gameplay klasse. Störend sind im Moment für mich nur, dass Mobs noch sehr verbuggt sind und entkommen, aber trotzdem weiter angreifen. Ganz schlimm zB mit einer Zauberin im Dunkelelfenstartgebiet. Und mit dem Schattenkrieger hab ich das Problem, dass, wenn ich Mobs am Boden festtackere, mir das Model im Client folgt, auf dem Server aber ordnungsgemäß getackert ist.

Ich resümiere also, dass der PvE-Teil noch ein bisschen Feintuning braucht, der RvR-Teil ist soweit ich gekommen bin sehr gelungen. Die RvR-Gebiete sind auf meinem Server leider leergefegt und die Zerstörung kontrolliert alles, die Szenarien machen aber Spaß und sind - abgesehen vom Elfenszenario - auch gut ausgewogen. Das Elfenszenario habe ich als Order noch nie gewonnen und als Destr noch nie verloren, da stimmt irgendwas nicht.

Von den Klassen her, finde ich, sie spielen sich alle recht unterschiedlich. Mit den Heilern konnte ich allerdings garnichts anfangen. Vielleicht mal heute probieren, obs mich eher packt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War noch nie so der Fernkämpfer-Fan, aber in WAR sind das witzigerweise die Klassen, die mir am meisten Spaß machen. WoW war ich Melee, HdRO bin ich Heiler und WAR binich Fernkämpfer, hat doch was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

An alle, die über die Grafik mecker: geht in die Systemsteuerung eurer Grafikkarte und stellt dort AA und AF ein!


----------



## Lamboo (10. September 2008)

Was ist AA und AF?


----------



## Evíga (10. September 2008)

Anisotrope Filtering und Antialiasing


----------



## Mekhet (10. September 2008)

Lamboo schrieb:


> Was ist AA und AF?




AA macht meine tochter, sagt sie zumnindest.

AF möcht ich nciht drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (10. September 2008)

Bevor jmd fragt: Bei nVidia-Karten, rechtklickt auf den Desktop -> NVIDIA Systemsteuerung und dann so einstellen:
Je nach Leistung die Wert kleiner machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamboo (10. September 2008)

Super, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> WAR ist keine Beta mehr, da die Goldversion schon im Presswerk liegt und nächste Woche Release ist. Ihr könnt auf dem Betaargument rumreiten soviel ihr wollt, es stimmt nicht. Eine Beta ist beendet wenn die Software Goldstatus erreicht, das was hier läuft ist ein Testserverbetrieb aber schon lange keine Beta mehr.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betatest




Das mag sein... dennoch hab ichs noch nie erlebt, ohne Patch in einen Headstart zu starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (10. September 2008)

Pro find ich:
läuft einwandfrei =)
schöne optik =)
schöne startgebiete (z.B. das der Hochelfen)
die Hilfetips (die 5 Fragezeichen oder was das sein sollen)
die Questhilfen ((die roten kreise) im gegensatz zu WoW)

(neutrale, bzw. nicht so wichtige) Kritik:

es gibt waffenhändler, die nichts verkaufen
ich bin zu blöd zu craften ;P
es wird zu wenig gechattet.
wenn man 2x auf die ^-Taste drückt, erscheint nur eins, bzw. für 2x^ muss man 3x drücken.
zurechtfindung auf dem UI (ist ja aber zum glück anpassbar)

Kritik:
Manchmal Grafikbugs
Pet kommt nicht mehr zurück aus nem Kampf wenn man zuweit weg ist, da sobald es wieder attackt wird wieder stehn bleibt^^
Target not attackable-bug
das eben nicht stegerung von werten im chat aufgezeigt werden, bei lvlup (soweit ich weiß)

freu mich trotzdem tierisch auf Montag =)


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Waffenhändler zeigen nichts an? Mach mal den Haken bei "Filter Usable" weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (10. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Waffenhändler zeigen nichts an? Mach mal den Haken bei "Filter Usable" weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kacke... ich hatte zuerst alle haken weggemacht, dann hats mir nämlich gar nix mehr angezeigt, mist^^


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Waffenhändler zeigen nichts an? Mach mal den Haken bei "Filter Usable" weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt auch Waffen- oder Rüstungshändler, die nach klick nichtmal zur Auswahl haben, dass Du Dir ihre Waren anzeigen lassen willst, sondern nur, dass man sich Dinge anders färben lassen kann, z. B. in Altdorf.

Das sind die Dinge, die das Spiel noch recht unfertig erscheinen lassen, zumindest würde ich einen NPC der nur dazu da ist, items zu färben nicht Rüstungshändler oder Waffenhändler nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Gibt auch Waffen- oder Rüstungshändler, die nach klick nichtmal zur Auswahl haben, dass Du Dir ihre Waren anzeigen lassen willst, sondern nur, dass man sich Dinge anders färben lassen kann, z. B. in Altdorf.
> 
> Das sind die Dinge, die das Spiel noch recht unfertig erscheinen lassen, zumindest würde ich einen NPC der nur dazu da ist, items zu färben nicht Rüstungshändler oder Waffenhändler nennen
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das sind Händer mit Rangbelohnungen...und ich vermute das du diese nicht siehst, sofern du den Rang noch nicht erreicht hast.


----------



## Eli (10. September 2008)

Also mein erster Eindruck ist durchaus gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das warten nach dem Fiasko am Sonntag hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Vieles am Spiel ist aber noch teils recht ausbaufähig. Ich zähle einfach mal ein paar Punkte auf:

Manche Rassen und Klassen "funktioneiren" imo besser als andere. Z.b. der Sigmarpriester, Feuerzauberer oder Chaosbarbar. Die funzen einfach gut, der "Flow" im Kampf passt. Andere wie Schattenkrieger z.b., ne...das "flowt" noch nicht so richtig subjektiv gesehen. Überhaupt, der Fernkampf ist irgendwie komisch. Die Schattenkriegerin zielt mit ihrem Bogen immer extrem steil in den Himmel, ob die Gegner nun auf Maxrange (wo es noch Sinn macht) oder 10 Fuss vor einem stehen. (Wo es einfach deppert aussieht) Da könnte Mythic noch mehr Animationen einbauen, meinetwegen, für Short, Mid und Longrange oder sowas. 
Auch sind die Schüße und Spezialschüße teils noch komisch. (Schattenkrieger, Hexenmeister, etc) Manchmal fliegen die Pfeile und Kugeln seeehr langsam und wackelnd durch die Luft. 

Aber alles in allem scheinen die Klassen recht durchdacht und machen Spaß. Die verschiedenen Systeme wie WAAAGHH, gerechter Zorn, Verbrennung, usw. Heiler müssen nicht nur "1" spammen und um effektiver zu sein, müssen sie sogar kämpfen. (Schamane z.b.) Das ist alles sehr taktisch und gefällt mir.  

Questen, die Welt, und überhaupt:
Find ich gut, kann ich mit leben. Sehr schöne Komfortfunktionen, wie die roten Kreise auf der Map usw. WAR hat viele nette Funktionen die WoW z.b. nicht hat oder erst nach Jahren. Alles wirkt durchdacht und macht Sinn.
Die Welt wirkt doch schon lebendig, überall wird gekämpft, alles hübsch. Der Übergang von PvE zu PvP z.b. ist sehr fliessend, find ich toll. Ab lvl 1 sofort für das BG anmelden? Warum nicht, man hat sogar eine Chance durch Aufwertung der HP. Man muss nicht erst "Maxlvl" haben um gescheit PvP zu machen wie in vielen anderen Spielen. 
Das Openpvp scheint auch lustig zu sein, allerdings ist es imo etwas unübersichtilich. Leute anklicken, HPbalken, uswusw, da müsste imo noch etwas am UI gefeilt werden. 
Was ich aber sehr schlimm finde, ist die reduzierte/abgespeckte Darstellung der Animationen und Texturen bei weiter entfernten Spielern, NPCs usw. Das wurde natürlich für die Performance so gemacht und ich bezweifle das WAR bei mir so gut laufen würde, wenn es nicht so wäre, aber es sieht einfach SOOOO scheiße aus! Vielleicht sollte ich die Sichtweite runterstellen und sehe sowas dann einfach gar nicht, statt mit Sparflamme Animationen und Texturen ;-)

Ahh...was noch? Publicquests. Supa Sache. Um nix kümmern müssen, einfach "da sein" und mitmachen, klasse. Das Lootsystem scheint auch fair zu sein. Wenn ich kurz vor Ende einsteige und den letzten Schlag mache bekomm ich halt net soviel wie die die mehr beigetragen haben, das ist ok so. 
Wer Bock hat, kann die Quests "farmen" für den Einfluß, oder auch nicht. 

Rufränge sind auch toll, XP für Leute umkloppen sowieso. Diese ganzen Systeme sind wie gesagt sehr fliessend, und gut integriert. Es gibt kein "heute mach ich PvP/PvE/Questen und nix anderes" Man kann einfach sofort was anderes machen, oder alles gleichzeitig.

Einige Dinge am Spiel mag ich aber nicht.

- Man kann nicht gehen. WTF? Bitte bitte , ich will gehen können! (Bin auch RPler)
- Die Berufe. Ka was es damit auf sich hat, ich hab bis jetzt jedenfalls keinen Plan was man mit welchem Beruf warum und wie machen kann. Da sind irgendwelche Items usw, keine Ahnung. Muss ich mich wohl noch genauer mit befassen. 
- Manche Zauberanimationen sind imo fürn Popo. Ich steh sehr auf "Eye Candy, hilft mir beim "eintauchen" in die Welt. 
- Das Kampfsystem. Hach, es ist ja schon spaßig. Aber es gibt nur Schaden und Heilung (und ganz wenig CC, debuffs usw) Könnte später vllt ewtas eintönig werden? Weiß ich nicht genau. 
- Das Chatsystem. Hmhm, gibt es keinen Allgemeinen Bereichschannel? 
- Keine Sprechanimationen?
- Keine Musik? Sprachausgabe? (Die soll es ja auf englisch schon geben?)

Naja wie auch immer, sry für diesen sehr wirren und ungeordneten "Bericht". Ich könnte auf beiden Seiten, pro und contra noch viel mehr aufzählen, aber das soll erstmal reichen. Alles in allem macht mir das Spiel Spaß. Schlicht im Sinne von Spaß. Denke ich werde es kaufen.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sind Händer mit Rangbelohnungen...und ich vermute das du diese nicht siehst, sofern du den Rang noch nicht erreicht hast.



Nein, die zeigen dann auch einfach eine leere Liste an. Die NPCs die ich meine besitzen dann nichtmal den Button, um sich Waren anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Evíga (10. September 2008)

Bei meiner Zauberin hab ich keine Möglichkeit, das Fenster für Rangbelonungen aufzubekommen. Ich kling den Händler rechts an und nichts passiert. Ist das normal? ^^


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Eli schrieb:


> - Man kann nicht gehen. WTF? Bitte bitte , ich will gehen können! (Bin auch RPler)
> - Die Berufe. Ka was es damit auf sich hat, ich hab bis jetzt jedenfalls keinen Plan was man mit welchem Beruf warum und wie machen kann. Da sind irgendwelche Items usw, keine Ahnung. Muss ich mich wohl noch genauer mit befassen.
> - Manche Zauberanimationen sind imo fürn Popo. Ich steh sehr auf "Eye Candy, hilft mir beim "eintauchen" in die Welt.
> - Das Kampfsystem. Hach, es ist ja schon spaßig. Aber es gibt nur Schaden und Heilung (und ganz wenig CC, debuffs usw) Könnte später vllt ewtas eintönig werden? Weiß ich nicht genau.
> ...



Den Chat erreichst du meistens mit /1 ... im Szenario ist das dann zB /sp usw.
Musik und Sprache wird zum Release nachgereicht...ich vermute das wurde gekürzt um die Größe des Downloads zu verringern


----------



## Ekkiman (10. September 2008)

Also scheint bis jetzt ganz nett zu sein. 

Hab nen Maschinisten angefangen und der bummst ganz gut durch die Gegend. 
Leider sind noch ein paar viele Bugs drin, die das Spiel doch etwas nervig machen. Neben "Target not attackable" oder zwischendrin abgebrochenen öffentlichen Quests ist mir der Bug aufgefallen, der bei mir aus einem "N" am Wortende ein "R" macht. Mag auf den ersten Blick nicht so wichtig scheinen, aber aufgrund dieses Bugs wurde aus meiner Chatnachricht "wart mal eben" die Chatnachricht "wart mal eber", woraufhin sich der Spieler natürlich beleidigt fühlte.^^

Sorge macht mir allein ob Warhammer wirklich Langzeitmotivation bietet, denn viele Abläufe wiederholen sich in stetiger Weise (zB öffentliche Quests). Möglicherweise wären ein paar Instanzen hier stimmiger gewesen.


----------



## Aliesha (10. September 2008)

Spiele jetzt auch seid 2 Tagen und bin begeistert mir macht es Lust auf mehr . Bin von AoC weg wegen diversen Sachen und es hat mich auch nicht so gefesselt wie WAR auf den ersten Schritten.


Jemand hatte hier geschrieben das das Game abstürtzt höre ich zum ersten mal und gelesen auch glaube du solltest mal dein System testen evt mal aufrüsten. Absolut keine Probleme damit alle Freunde von mir auch nicht.

Spiele selbst auf 1920 mal 1200 

core 8400 auf 3,6

x48 gigabyte Board

4 Gig ocz Speicher

9800 GX2 karte  

X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro 

Als ich eingelogt hatte gefühlte 30 bis 40 Spieler auf engstem Raum absolut Ruckelfrei Spielbar was mich extrem freute weil ich anderes aus AoC gewöhnt war.

Grafik hat mich angenehm überrascht (positiv) bis auf die verwaschenen Texturen in der entfernung aber vieleicht kommt das ja noch .

Fazit Quests machen Spaß , Stabiles Game süße Grafik kann was tolles werden freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Montag dann gehts richtig los.

Allerdings steht mir immer noch die Qual der Wahl welche Klasse kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden.

Shamane ist Witzig zu spielen un zum Suporten Zauberer macht extrem viel Schaden ich glaub ich lass die Würffel entscheiden.


----------



## meldrakin (10. September 2008)

tanakaNOO schrieb:


> kann mit jemand sein acc schenken ???





erst nicht interessiert /engagiert genug, sich um n betakey zu kümmern, jetzt wo da n hype drum ist, willst einen geschenkt haben? 
ja nee, is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: seinen


----------



## rEdiC (10. September 2008)

Also mir gefällt es recht gut bisher, nur soll es endlich released werden, da ich die Chars nicht hochspielen will um schon alles zu sehen, und dann nochmal machen zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (10. September 2008)

hab es bei jemand anderem aus der familie angespielt weils bei mir ncith geht wegen seltsamer reg

also das was ich so gesehen habe ist nicht schlecht, aber an wow kommt es meiner meinung nach nicht ran.... grafik ist so olala, gameplay wirkt bissl monoton.
Im RVR gibts ein paar Kritikpunkte, z.B. wenn man bei den hoch-dunkelelfen die standarten aktiviert und beide unter seine kontrolle bekommt eine kugelförmige explusion von khorne gecastet wird und alle abkacken wenn man sich nciht rechtzeitig in die höhle verkriecht... pluspunkt ist dass man wenigstens keine -punkte fürs sterben durch diesen fall bekommt.

und craften, das versteh ich irgendwie nicht... weiss nciht ob es da einen lehrer für die berufe gibt udnw enn ja wo oder ob man die dinger einfach so herstellen kann mit irgendwelchen werkzeugen.
Zudem ist es bei den öffentluichen quests ein bisschen anstrengend wenn man mal richtig schaden raushaut und dann gleich durch den boss aufm boden liegt und dadurch keine beute abbekommt, hält man sich was zurück wird man auch nicht bedingt unter den besten 5 sein

soweit zu meinem fazit


----------



## Evíga (10. September 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Im RVR gibts ein paar Kritikpunkte, z.B. wenn man bei den hoch-dunkelelfen die standarten aktiviert und beide unter seine kontrolle bekommt eine kugelförmige explusion von khorne gecastet wird und alle abkacken wenn man sich nciht rechtzeitig in die höhle verkriecht...



Denk mal nach.. Wenn es den Zorn von Khaine nicht gäbe, würden sich die Fraktionen nach einnahme beider Punkte nicht verteilen und das Szenario wäre sehr stationär und langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (10. September 2008)

Eine kurze Frage reingeworfen kann man auch gleich als Kritikpunkt nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich etwas schreibe kommt am Ende oft einfach nen " r " dazu.

Und nein ich hab mich nicht verschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja ....



Fuga89 schrieb:


> hab es bei jemand anderem aus der familie angespielt weils bei mir ncith geht wegen seltsamer reg
> 
> also das was ich so gesehen habe ist nicht schlecht, aber an wow kommt es meiner meinung nach nicht ran.... grafik ist so olala, gameplay wirkt bissl monoton.
> Im RVR gibts ein paar Kritikpunkte, z.B. wenn man bei den hoch-dunkelelfen die standarten aktiviert und beide unter seine kontrolle bekommt eine kugelförmige explusion von khorne gecastet wird und alle abkacken wenn man sich nciht rechtzeitig in die höhle verkriecht... pluspunkt ist dass man wenigstens keine -punkte fürs sterben durch diesen fall bekommt.
> ...



Hört sich komisch an was du da so erlebt hast bei deinem Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (10. September 2008)

Also ...^^ finde das game an sich auch sehr gut besonders die Public Q machen spaß und sind i wie shcon geil. Was mich stört ist das es bei mir, wenn die leute weiter weg sind, verschwommen aussehen.. kann es i wie net in worte fassen. Da fehlen die animationen und es sicht lahm aus.. Habe alle einstellungen auf max. ich kaufe mir das spiel zu 100%.


----------



## Kaderian (10. September 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Im RVR gibts ein paar Kritikpunkte, z.B. wenn man bei den hoch-dunkelelfen die standarten aktiviert und beide unter seine kontrolle bekommt eine kugelförmige explusion von khorne gecastet wird und alle abkacken wenn man sich nciht rechtzeitig in die höhle verkriecht... pluspunkt ist dass man wenigstens keine -punkte fürs sterben durch diesen fall bekommt.




Ich find das gut. So ist das flaggen gecampe erledigt. Man ist gezwungen in bewegung zu bleiben. Außerdem kann man die andere Fraktion ärgern. Nach dem einnehmen der flagge noch ein bissel rum kämpfen und dann weg rennen ich sehe es immer wieder gerne wie leute die probieren noch an der flagge zu drehen "schmelzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (10. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Ich find das gut. So ist das flaggen gecampe erledigt. Man ist gezwungen in bewegung zu bleiben. Außerdem kann man die andere Fraktion ärgern. Nach dem einnehmen der flagge noch ein bissel rum kämpfen und dann weg rennen ich sehe es immer wieder gerne wie leute die probieren noch an der flagge zu drehen "schmelzen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz besonders viel Spaß macht der Zorn des Khaine dann, wenn man mit dem Schattenkrieger den nächsten nichtsahnenden Gegner mithilfe der 1. Moralfähigkeit 60 Meter weit nach hinten befördert, genau in die Explosion...Free Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (10. September 2008)

Hört sich komisch an was du da erlebt hast bei deinem freund

öhm sry, aber wusste net dass meine familie zugleich meine freunde sind^^

aber das wa sich mti dem RVR sagen wollte ist ja, dass es bissl blöd kommt, gibt ja ncihtmals ne richtigen counter der einem anzeigt wanns passiert... vorallem für neulinge ists bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig.... wenn man schon paarmal drauf war weiss man ja wann sowas passiert.... aber wie gesagt eine kurze unverwundbarkeit der flaggen wie auf der aus der buffed-betashow berichteten RVR-Ini würds auch tun.... gleich jemanden aufn friedhof zus chicken ist bissl nervend

aber wie egsagt emien meinung, muss sie ja keiner mit mir teilen


----------



## Glaria (10. September 2008)

Eli schrieb:


> - Man kann nicht gehen. WTF? Bitte bitte , ich will gehen können! (Bin auch RPler)



In War ist Krieg da wird nicht gegangen. Im Krieg wird nur gerannt!
Ausderdem wird im Krieg auch nicht am Wasserfall gesessen und über den Sonnenuntergang diskutiert... es werden Grünhäute gemetzelt!


----------



## Skela (10. September 2008)

Was mir heute sehr negativ aufgefalln ist sind diese "Ziel ist unangreifbar" Meldungen. Die kamen bei der erste PQ der Dunkelelfen am laufenden Meter, ungefähr keinen einzigen der Bogenschützen konnte ich angreifen -  die aber mich. Bei der zweiten Stufe hat der 15te zu tötende so die ganze Aktion Minutenlang verzögert - sowas ist für mich schon ein gravierendes Ding das ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr erwartet hätte. Vor allem weil ich die PQ 3 mal hintereinander absolviert habe und jedesmal massig Gegner unangreifbar waren.
Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ist das alles auch schon wieder etwas überladen, liegt vielleicht daran das ich vieles noch nciht durchblicke, aber es passiert dauernd irgendwas und man wird mit Titeln, EP, Punkte für sonstwas etc. ja geradezu überschüttet. Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr. Ist mir momentan alles etwas arg leicht um an alles mögliche zu kommen.
Besagte PQ brachte gleich soviel Einfluß das ich mir 2 Gegenstände davon holen konnte, danach bekam ich plötzlich aber keinen einzigen Einflußpunkt mehr. Tappe nun völlig im dunkeln wofür genau man nun Einfluß bekommt.
Die Community macht bislang auch keinen besonders guten Eindruck. Habe mal Probehalber eine der PQ-Gruppen offener Natur gejoined. Allerdings habe ich dann den fatalen fehler begangen "Hallo" in den Gruppenchat zu posten und flog postwendend raus - wahrscheinlich mögen die keine Spamer. Grundsätzlich scheint Kommunikation auch nicht erwünscht zu sein, in den Szenarios kommt praktisch nie was, alles wuselt in der Gegend rum und meine Frage nach Hintergrundinformationen (Hatte das erste Dunkelelfenszenario nicht so ganz kapiert wofür es denn nun eigentlich Punkte gab und was Sache ist, (ich bin Ü40 und lese eigentlich erstmal 10 Guides durch bevor ich sowas joine) was genau keine Reaktion außer ein einsames "lol" als Antwort auslöste.
Naja, gut, das wird ein Spiel mit sehr vielen Spielern, da kann man nicht erwarten das die Community besonders gut werden wird. Aber es sieht momentan recht finsterer aus als ich so dachte.

Trotzdem hat das Spiel ziemlich viel Potential, persönlich würde ich es aber derzeit unter "gut" einordnen, nicht überragend und auch nicht schlecht, einfach gut.


----------



## sTereoType (10. September 2008)

den ruf für die pqs kannst du nur bis zu einem bestimmten grad sammeln und kannst für vollen ruf dir beim entsprechenden händler 3 items holen(meisten ein pot und zwei rüssi teile) der ruf ist auch ans chapter gebunden. für jedes neue chapter gibt es pqs die an dieses chapter gekoppelt sind. ist der ruf für ein chapter voll , solltest du soweit dein lvl angemessen ist und die keine weiteren qs absolvieren möchtest, ins nächste chapter gehen.


----------



## Dayanus (10. September 2008)

War bringt viel Innovation mir gefällt das Game sehr gut und ich werde es spielen, nur sie könnten etwas mehr rüstungsteile und so einen kram einbauen, da ich nun schon lvl 8 bin und immer noch ein paar sachenv on lvl 1 trage -.-


----------



## sTereoType (10. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> War bringt viel Innovation mir gefällt das Game sehr gut und ich werde es spielen, nur sie könnten etwas mehr rüstungsteile und so einen kram einbauen, da ich nun schon lvl 8 bin und immer noch ein paar sachenv on lvl 1 trage -.-


dann machst du aber etwas wirklich falsch. nein das kann man eigentlich nicht so sagen.....du spielst anders. für gewöhnlich bekommt man durch pqs und den dabei angesammelten ruf schnell genug neue rüstungsteile. auch normale qs geben rüssiteile die bei mir beachtung gefunden haben. schau dich halt einfach nochal um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (10. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> War bringt viel Innovation mir gefällt das Game sehr gut und ich werde es spielen, nur sie könnten etwas mehr rüstungsteile und so einen kram einbauen, da ich nun schon lvl 8 bin und immer noch ein paar sachenv on lvl 1 trage -.-



Dann wirds wirklich Zeit für neue Sachen, die ersten Blauen Sachen sind wesentlich besser als die grünen und ab lvl 14 gibts die ersten lilanen wenn man sich gut macht in den PQs.


----------



## Edderkop (10. September 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe schon die Closed Beta testen können und muss sagen es war ein so manches Mal ein Graus. Ich war sogar schon gegen Ende soweit zu sagen das das mit dem Spiel nichts mehr wird. Und dann lieber MMO Gott hab Dank kam die Open Beta und ich für meinen Teil muss sagen RESPEKT Mythic. Ein sehr schönes Spiel mit viel Potential absolut. Ich habe mich total in meinen Gobbo verknallt . So viel Charme und Ausstrahlung hatte ein MMO schon lange nicht mehr . Aber das ist natürlih persönliches Empfinden bevor hier gleich wieder die ganzen Flamer kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Pre Order heute noch im Media Markt gekauft und Spiel auch schon reserviert . WAR wir kommen mit einem grossen Knall und viel Spass zusammen hoffe ich. Und auch hier sei nochmal bitte gesagt . Wer das Spiel nicht mag muss nicht flamen sondern ganz gesittet von dannen ziehen zu einem Spiel was ihn glücklich macht. Und andersherum sollten WAR Fans den anderen ihre Meinung gönnen und lassen. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edderkop


----------



## Efgrib (10. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dann wirds wirklich Zeit für neue Sachen, die ersten Blauen Sachen sind wesentlich besser als die grünen und ab lvl 14 gibts die ersten lilanen wenn man sich gut macht in den PQs.




du sprichst hier aus beta 3 oder, so wie ich mitbekommen hat sich das deutlich geändert


----------



## Donhernando (11. September 2008)

also ich hab jetzt seit montag gespielt und ich bin schwer begeistert. die szenarios machen sehr viel spaß und im open rvr kam ich mir teilweise vor wie bei daoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab heute mit meinem lvl 10 maschinsten in Nordland rvr gemacht und das rockte. mal den punkt verloren und dann wieder eingenommen.
ich hatte noch keinen einzigen absturz und keinen einzigen lag.

mein system:

core2duo 6420@2,4 ghz
Asus 3870 Top
4GB G-skill
Windows Vista 64 bit

also ich werde definitiv umsteigen, da ich mir ja sowieso die CE gekauft habe. )


----------



## Akuztik (11. September 2008)

Alsoooooooo für mich ist die Beta jetzt vorbei,weil ich nicht alles kennen will bzw. keine Lust habe die Anfangsquests wieder zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich finde das Spiel einfach nur geil.
Ich hoffe das bis release noch der "nicht angreifbar" bug gefixed wird.
Werde das Spiel wahrscheinlich auf Englisch spielen.

Den Squigtreiba werde ich wohl weiterspielen...unglaublich geile Klasse.

hier noch 2 Screens..einfach so.

Mein Char heißt "Erwin" ^^, weil ich nen Kumpel habe der so heißt und mich der Goblin an ihn erinnert hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nabraxus (11. September 2008)

Zu meinem Eindruck:
Also, nachdem ich nach 2 Tagen (Andere Publisher sind da auch nicht besser, scheint irgendwie ein generelles problem bei solchen Aktionen zu sein) einloggen konnte ging das Patchen ratz fatz. 
Im Spiel angekommen musste ich, wie viele Andere natürlich auch erstmal der Warteschleife harren. -> An dieser Stelle großen Dank an GOA für die zügige Aufstockung der Serverkapazitäten!!!!
Dann erstmal fix pennen gegangen.
Heute hab ich dann zum ersten mal ausführlich zocken können (so 2-3 Stunden) und muss sagen ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht. 
1. Keine oder kaum Lags und wenn, dann nur Serverseitig
2. nicht ein Disconnect
3. Kein Memory Leak / sonstige Fehlermeldungen
4. äußerst flüssiges Spielgeschehen (spiele auf max Auflösung mit allen Details)
5. Die Einkreisung der Questgebiete
6. Veränderbares UI

zu Punkt 5 und 6, Darauf hab ich bei WoW über 2.5 Jahre gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Spiel selbst:
Ich finde die Gebietsquests echt mal launig. Macht echt Spass, mit 30 Mann (kein Ruckeln!!) den Ruf zügig!! zu verbessern und dann am Schluss noch fein Belohnungen abzugreifen ist mal was neues.
Die übrigen Quests sind natürlich in Typischer MMORPG - Manier gehalten, aber viel bleibt ja eh nicht an Möglichkeiten.

Kritik: 
Hier habe ich 2 Punkte. Zum einen tritt häufiger der Fehler auf, dass man Mobs nicht angreifen kann, die einen aber schon. Zum anderen sind die Texturen teils arg verwaschen...aber vielleicht löst sich das Prob ja noch bis zum Start ...wird ja noch ein größerer Patch auf uns zukommen.

Mehr hab ich atm nicht dazu zu sagen, da ich a) den PvP noch nicht ausprobieren konnte, da offensichtlich nicht allzu viel davon stattfined (bin zumindest nie über die Warteschlange hinausgekommen)
und b) bin ich gerade mal lvl 5 und werde versuchen die 20 zu erreichen ,damit ich die Talentbäume auchmal antesten kann.

So long, Nabraxus, lvl 5 Dunkelelf Zauberer


----------



## Father (11. September 2008)

Ich bin sowas von Froh das Ich einen BetaKey habe...
Und DAS sehe, das ist ja 1-5 Schritte Rückwärts, an die Anfänge der PC-Computerspiele...
Fehlt nur noch ein Feature: Schwarz/Weiss Darstellung...

Danke das Ich das sehen durfte, hätte mich geärgert  das Spiel wenn Ich das Spiel gekauft hätte.
Und dafür auch noch was pro Monat bezahlen muss, mehr als für WoW, dafür aber nix bekomme.

Aber der Trailer auf der W.A.R. - HomePage sieht cool aus aber das war es dann auch schon.

Danke...


----------



## Akuztik (11. September 2008)

Father schrieb:


> Danke das Ich das sehen durfte, hätte mich geärgert  das Spiel wenn Ich das Spiel gekauft hätte.
> Und dafür auch noch was pro Monat bezahlen muss, mehr als für WoW, dafür aber nix bekomme.
> 
> Danke...




jo bitte kein problem


----------



## HGVermillion (11. September 2008)

Father schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von Froh das Ich einen BetaKey habe...
> Und DAS sehe, das ist ja 1-5 Schritte Rückwärts, an die Anfänge der PC-Computerspiele...
> Fehlt nur noch ein Feature: Schwarz/Weiss Darstellung...
> 
> ...


Oho, das ist ja mal ein ganz harter Flame, überhaupt keine Argumentationen was einem missfallen hat, einfach nur "Ich finde WAR doof", der Text ist so dämlich, das er schon wieder gut zu lesen ist.

Wenn in deinem nächsten Text von dir in dem Thread deine persönliche meinungen inklusive der Punkte was den so ein Rückschritt ist enthalten ist können wir gerne darüber diskutieren, so können wir nur darüber lachen.


----------



## Müllermilch (11. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich sowieso noch gar nicht richtig zwischen einem Marauder und Schatten krieger entscheiden....... *hilfe*



man hdf und schreib nem beta tester ne PM -.- der thread heißt ''WIE IST EUER EINDRUCK''und nicht ''WIE IST DER MARAUDER,UND WIE SOLL ICH MICH ZWISCHEN IHM UND SCHATTENKRIEGER ENTSCHEIDEN''


----------



## Akuztik (11. September 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> man hdf und schreib nem beta tester ne PM -.- der thread heißt ''WIE IST EUER EINDRUCK''und nicht ''WIE IST DER MARAUDER,UND WIE SOLL ICH MICH ZWISCHEN IHM UND SCHATTENKRIEGER ENTSCHEIDEN''




zwar hart ausgedrückt aber stimmt so.


P.S. nimm den schattenkrieger

Marauder wird denke ich ziemlich zur Mainstream Klasse genau wie der Chosen.


Außerdem sieht Schattenkrieger viel geiler aus.


----------



## Olbricht (11. September 2008)

Also ich bin bis auf die paar fehler wie Sprachausgabe, fehlende emotes usw. sehr sehr zufrieden. Mein kleiner Zwergen Eisenbrecher macht so richtig Laune. Es lässt einfach mein Herz höher schlagen wenn ich nach den ersten offenen Quests eine Axt in der Hand halte die größer ist als mein kleiner kugelrunder Freund. Die Welt gefällt mir ebenso sehr gut, wenn man bedenkt dass man sich in der Open Beta befindet und es nicht das Ende der Entwicklung ist. Ich freue mich auf WAR und auf die weitere Entwicklung. Wenn man bedenkt das es von Patch zu Patch besser wird, gibt es mit Sicherheit bald kein besseres MMO mehr. 

Ich freue mich auf den Einstieg am Sonntag, der mir ja durch die CE gegönnt ist.

Bleibt blos noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: "Wird sich WAR bei der Mehrheit auch gegen WotLK durchsetzen?"

Grüsse, wir sehen uns in der Welt von WAR


----------



## monthy (11. September 2008)

Tja was soll ich sagen. Ich habe nicht wirklich etwas weltbewegendes in diesem Spiel gefunden. Ich sage nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, aber so super geil wie einige es hier darstellen, ist es auf keine Fall.

Bgs: Gibt es in anderen Spielen auch. Super. 

Publik Quest sind wirklich nett. Aber auch nichts weltbewegendes. Irgend welche Elitegegner oder Rarmobs droppen in anderen Spielen auch nützliche Items. 

Die normalen Quests in War unterscheiden sich in keinster Weise von Quests in anderen Spielen. Genau der selbe Mist. Gehe da hin kloppe das, gehe da hin hole das. Naja. Standardkost. Allerdings auch zum Teil sehr witzige Questtexte.

Die Grafik ist okey. Aber geschmacksache wie man aus den anderen Beiträgen hier lesen kann.

Grinden muss man anscheind nicht in War sagen einige Leute. Aber wenn ich dann lese das ich ein Bg 1000 mal machen muss um an ein Item zu kommen, so ist das für mich auch schon wieder grinden. Nur in einer anderen Verpackung. 

Fazit nach 2 Tagen und einem Lvl 9 Shamie.

Nettes Spiel. Ist ausbaufähig. 

Diese Bewertung bezieht sich auf das Spiel bis Lvl 9. Wer weiß wie es sich im Endcontent entwickelt.

Gruß


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2008)

Dass das Spiel erstmal die gewohnte Kost bietet, überrascht erstmal nicht. Entscheidend wird eben das RvR sein und da kann man in der beta wohl nur wenig dazu sagen.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck bisher:
Das Spiel macht einen sauberen, stabilen edruck. Die Grafik ist nicht überragend aber alle mal gut genug.
Ob GOA die Übersetzung zu Release noch hinbekommt? Bisher hatte ich einen wilden Mix aus Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch.

Wirklich negativ viel mir auf dass ich sehr oft auf Mobs stiess die nicht angreifbar sind (das Warhammer Pendant zum Wow-"Entkommen"), selbst aber zum teil sehr wohl zurückschlagen.


----------



## Gr3xter (11. September 2008)

Also ich habe ca 4 klassen jetzt schon bis lvl 7 ausprobiert um zu sehen welche mir liegen könnte und finde, dass die Nahkämpfer einen Vorteil haben. Die Caster müssen meiner meinung nach ziemlich lange casten (Feuermagier / Zauberin) und die nahkämpfer können, da ihnen fast nie die Aktionspunkte ausgehen ständig ihre Spezialfähigkeiten draufhauen!


----------



## Gr3xter (11. September 2008)

monthy schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich sagen. Ich habe nicht wirklich etwas weltbewegendes in diesem Spiel gefunden. Ich sage nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, aber so super geil wie einige es hier darstellen, ist es auf keine Fall.
> 
> Bgs: Gibt es in anderen Spielen auch. Super.
> 
> ...



Muss mich dir anschließen, allerdings wie du gesagt hast denke ich, da wir ja noch nicht alle arten von RvR ausürobiert haben und man sicherlich noch ein paar coole Attacken lernen kann werd ich mir das Spiel mal holen. Kann ja sein dass es bei lvl 40 der absolute burner wird^^


----------



## Eowe (11. September 2008)

für mich ist das Spiel auch gelaufen.... hab pre-order bestellt mit Garantierten Beta Zugang.

Registrieren und Key Freischalten, kein Probleme gehabt, konnte auch 2h Spielen am Montag.

Am nächsten Tag war mein Char weg, auf dem Server, wo ich angefangen habe und ich kann auch keinen

mehr erstellen, obwohl er mir sogar einen Server zuweist ... "Ihr Benutzerkonto hat bereits einen and" kommt ständig

und dafür habe ich die Pre bestellt und keine Hilfe in Sicht ... für mich heißt das, durchgefallen.

wenigstens hat es Sacred1 *was meiner Ansicht nach, den schlimmste Start hatte* nicht übertroffen

und die Leute, die es Spielen, haben Ihren Spass!

Viel Spass weiter hin euch....


----------



## corpescrust (11. September 2008)

Mir gefällt es nicht.

Ich konnte zu keinem Zeitpunkt in die Welt eintauchen, weil alles irgendwie unecht und aufgesetzt wirkt.
Die Animationen sind hölzern ,manchmal gerade zu peinlich,das dunkle Warhammer-Thema ist nie spürbar.

Für mich gibt es keinen Grund von WOW zu WAR zu wechseln .
Ich denk wenn ich später einen Euro für jeden Zurück-Kommer  bekomme würde,könnt ich meine komplette Gilde zu einem Kribikurlaub einladen.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Die Animationen sind hölzern



Also ehrlich, wie kommt man zu dieser Ansicht? Mir persönlich blieb der Mund offen stehen nachdem ich die Animationen von WoW gewohnt war und dann die in WAR gesehen habe.

Mal zum Vergleich für die, die es nicht vor Augen haben:

WoW: Bogenschützen richten die Waffe DIREKT (ja klaaar...) auf den Gegner und zupfen mal kurz an der Sehne, wenn ein Schuss abgegeben wird.
WAR: Der Bogenschütze richtet die Waffe auf den Boden, legt einen Pfeil auf, spannt die Sehne, richtet den Bogen nach schräg oben (ballistische Flugbahn, wenn auch nicht 100% korrekt) und schießt.

Bei den Castern sieht es soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann ähnlich aus. Während ich es von WoW gewohnt war, dass Caster nur lässig mit den Armen wedeln, führt meine testweise erstellte DE-Zauberin eine Bewegung aus, die leicht an Son Gokus Signaturmove, das Kame-Hame-Ha erinnert.

Die Animationen sind zudem durchweg flüssig und sehen (anders als bei WoW) nicht so aus, als hätte man eine Alibi-Animation (die den Grafiker geschätzte 10 Minuten Arbeit gekostet hat) durch eine Endlosschleife gejagt.


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich denk wenn ich später einen Euro für jeden Zurück-Kommer  bekomme würde,könnt ich meine komplette Gilde zu einem Kribikurlaub einladen.



hä ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (11. September 2008)

hm der Erste Eindruck nach etwa 3 h Spielzeit...

es ist das beste was ich in den letzten 3 Jahren gespielt habe (wow ist ja älter)... wo man hinschaut ist durchdachter Spielspass...

Heiler können heilen (was z.b. bei AoC nicht ging)... Tanks können soweit ichs sehe Tanken... und DD's oh mei vor allem Nahkämpfer machen Damage wie nix gutes

Steuerung Dynamik ist fast wie in WoW (keine Spur von dem Langsamen System wie es HDRO, EQ2 oder DAOC haben)


mein FAZIT: es ist beeindruckend wieviel man richtig gemacht hat... man hat ein Gerüst was funktioniert und ne Menge Spass macht und das ist in der heutigen Zeit wo mehr als jedes 2. Spiel floppt geradezu genial viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: ständiges gelaber über Grafik... lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen Warhammer IST KEIN Call of Duty und mit Sicherheit auch kein Age of Conan hier geht es um Spielspass nicht um Prunk... sie ist deutlich besser als bei WoW und kann sich mit HDRO messen... was aber egal ist da man im RVR nur 2 Dinge braucht: "lagfreie Server und Weitsicht"


----------



## Eastwood (11. September 2008)

Es ist wie überall natürlich Geschmackssache.

Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann für Texturen und ähnliches, ich folge einfach meinen ganz subjektiven Eindrücken (zum Vergleich: Ich habe WoW, HDRO, GW, AOC und jetzt die Beta von WAR gespielt).

Ich bin sehr angetan von der WAR-Grafik. Mimik und Gesten der Chars find ich erstklassig umgesetzt. Und wie z.B. die brennende Windmühle im ersten Imperiumskapitel auf einmal am Horizont auftaucht, ist spitze.
Daß AoC eine bessere Grafik hat, ist aus meiner Sicht keine Frage - was besseres hab ich in diesem Spielgenre noch nicht gesehen; das wars dann aber auch schon.
WOW und die anderen MMORPGS können allerdings - meine 10 Cent - grafikmäßig nicht mit WAR mithalten.

Natürlich kocht WAR auch nur mit Wasser. Mobs killen, grinden, BG´s - man kann das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden. Aber das PQ - Konzept find ich z.B. genial. Und WAR hat es als erstes Spiel geschafft, mich vom PvP-Hasser ein gutes Stück weit zu bekehren; die Szenarien oder auch das offene RvR sagen mir sehr zu. Woran das liegt? Keine Ahnung. Irgendwie ist es ungezwungener. Außerdem gibts ja XP dafür; so hat man einige unterschiedliche Methoden, zu leveln: Normales Questen, Grinden, PQ, PvP.

Am genialsten find ich aber das Klassendesign: Melee-Heiler wie der Sigmarpriester kannte ich bisher so nicht. Oder Tanken ohne Schild, wie z.B. der Schwertmeister es kann... Und daß sogar einige Caster etwas Verwegenes an sich haben (der Feuerzauberer mit den Tattoos und dem Irokesenstyle) - was will man mehr?

Ja, ich bin begeistert. Daß es Schwächen im Spiel gibt, ist auch keine Frage - aber die verblassen gegenüber dem, was das Spiel bietet.

Ich freu mich auf den Headstart :-)


----------



## DJXtrem (11. September 2008)

Sooooooo! 

Nach einiger Spielzeit und einer Lvl 6 Hexenjägerin und zusätzlich drei kurz anderer angespielter Klasse wird es Zeit für ein frühes Fazit

Spieleinstieg:
Das war alles sehr ruckelig, wie nicht anders gewohnt bei einem MMO überlaufene Startgebiete und leider eine menge abstürze. Die Grafik war für mich ein echter Schock. Das Spiel ist locker 2 Jahre zu spät. Das Dunkelelfen Startgebiet sieht meiner Meinung nach schlechter aus als WoW an vielen Stellen. Im Reich der Ordnung ist die Grafik schon besser und eine eine brennende sich drehende Mühle ist schon geil. 
Was einem sofort auffällt in Warhammer tobt der Krieg. Schüsse hier, da brennende die Häuser, dort rücken Armeen mit schwerem Kriegsgerät gegeneinander vor. Wirklich klasse.

Die Klassen: Das ist mal echt was anderes! Die Klassen haben Style. Der Hexenjäger gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr gut. Das Balancing ist mit Sicherheit zu kurz gekommen, aber ich denke da kann man nachbessern.

Quest: Die große stärke des Spiels. Die Quest machen laune, man muss nicht stundenlang suchen und die kleinen Geschichten um die Quests sind, wenn man sie denn liest toll geschrieben. Eine Totsünde meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Spiel zu veröfentlichen, welches in denn Startgebieten übersetzte und teils nicht übersetzte Questtexte besitzt. Das ist völlig inakzeptable, weil das von fehlender Qualität zeugt. Ab lvl 40-50 könnte ich das Aktzeptieren, weil man nicht fertig geworden ist und die Quest nach und nach übersetzt, aber nicht zu beginn eines Spiels. 

Sonstiges: RvR-Gefechte machen sau mässig spass, die Öffentlichen Quest sind eine echte Berreicherung, der Wälzer des Wissens ist einfach nur Klasse! Die Animationen sind  nicht Zeitgemäss wurde hier kein Motion Capturing betrieben? Erinnert mich an die Animationen aus Star wars Galaxies. 

Fazit: Das Spiel hat mächtig Potenzial, die Grafik ist leider absolut altbacken was die Atmosphäre zerstört. Leider fehlt mir eine tolle Hindergrundmusik, welche passende Stimmung erzeugt, wie sie WoW besitzt. Aber das Questen und die lebendige Welt wissen zu gefallen. RvR Könnte ein Knaller werden. Diese Stärke gilt es auszubauen. Es gilt jedoch wirklich Arbeitsintesive Schwachpunkte auszubügeln, wie sie WoW zu anfang nicht hatte. Dort fehlte nur der Feinschlief, hier fehlt mehr! Das Spiel könnte eine echte Alternative sein, aber ich glaube das die Dinge welche nicht gut sind sich nicht schnell beheben lassen, wenn Überhaupt. Die Egine wird mit Sicherheit nicht neu programmiert, Man wird keine völlig neuen Animationen einfügen, und einen Soundtrack wird man auch nicht neu komponieren lassen. Schade! Es hätte der grosse Wurf werden können. Er ist es jedoch nicht, trotzdem ein tolles Spiel. 79%


----------



## Maugaran (11. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, wie kommt man zu dieser Ansicht? Mir persönlich blieb der Mund offen stehen nachdem ich die Animationen von WoW gewohnt war und dann die in WAR gesehen habe.
> 
> Mal zum Vergleich für die, die es nicht vor Augen haben:
> 
> ...




hm naja so unterschiedlich sind Meinungen^^

genau ich finde das andersrum...

die Bogenanimationen in WAR gehen mal gar net ^^ egal wie weit der Gegner vor einem steht er schiesst  immer im gleichen Winkel ab.... find das sieh schon sehr lächerlich aus. Dann lieber so wie in WOW.
Die Laufanimation sieht auch erschreckend so aus wie in Computerspielen der 90 iger.

Die cast animation geht mal gar net! Egal ob Zauberin der Dunkelelfen oder dem Feuermagier.. die Casts sehen aus wie bei Tron und das Gewedel der Arme dauert so lange das einem schnell langweilig wird.

Das Laufen durch Wasser gleicht Duke Nukem 3d ... keine Animation nix

Schon mal bei den Dunkelelfen die Public Quest gemacht ? Die Soldaten haben einen da teilweise so gern das Sie an einem kleben bleiben.


----------



## Taodon (11. September 2008)

Ich habe nun gestern mal ein paar Klassen angetestet und bin sehr angetan von dem Spiel. Es läuft flüssig und vor allem keine Abstürze.

Die Grafik ist ok (mehr muss in einem MMORPG eh nicht sein) und die Welt sehr stimmig. Die öffentlichen Quests sind eine nette Neuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was mir bisher unangenehm auffällt (wofür das Spiel nichts kann) ist die Verteilung der Fraktionen. Es scheint massiv mehr Chaos zu geben als Ordnung. Ich wollte eigentlich Chaos spielen aber wenn diese Seite extrem überbevölkert ist wartet man wieder ewig bis man in Szenarios rein kann etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bisher ein tolles Spiel...ich hoffe es bleibt so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (11. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> An alle, die über die Grafik mecker: geht in die Systemsteuerung eurer Grafikkarte und stellt dort AA und AF ein!




Einfach den neusten Treiber laden reicht auch, hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## sascha0809 (11. September 2008)

Mal ein Tip an alle die meinen die Bogenklassen würden immer nur schräg nach oben zielen.....
Das machen sie nur wenn ihr einen "spezial-schuss" aktiviert, alle anderen wie z.B. der Auto-Schuss oder die vergifteten Schüsse gehen waagerecht auf das Ziel zu....
Also: Nicht immer nur die Taste "1" drücken, auchmal etwas anderes kombinieren....

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Wortgefecht (11. September 2008)

Das Spiel gefällt mir im Grossen und Ganzen gut. Grosse und komplexe Spielwelt. Tolle Quests. Gute Klänge. Eigentlich ein tolles Spiel. Nur die Grafik lässt mit schwachen Effekten (Licht, Schatten und Vegetation) zu Wünschen übrig und auch die Atmosphäre kommt nicht rüber da auch die Animationen statisch sind. Sieht für mich künstlich aufgesetzt aus. Hoffentlich sieht dann das Ganze ab dem 18.09. besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pente (11. September 2008)

sascha0809 schrieb:


> Mal ein Tip an alle die meinen die Bogenklassen würden immer nur schräg nach oben zielen.....
> Das machen sie nur wenn ihr einen "spezial-schuss" aktiviert, alle anderen wie z.B. der Auto-Schuss oder die vergifteten Schüsse gehen waagerecht auf das Ziel zu....
> Also: Nicht immer nur die Taste "1" drücken, auchmal etwas anderes kombinieren....
> 
> ...



Empfiehlt sich übrigens für alle Klassen. Es macht durchaus Sinn die Skills die man hat auch zu nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atilla86 (11. September 2008)

Also ich find von dem was ich bis jetzt gesehn hab das spiel auch klasse.(lvl 10 hexenkriegerin und lvl7 Schwarzork)

Mhh und an alle die sich beschweren über grafik: Ja ihr habt recht, AoC hat ne bessere grafik, aber das wars auch schon! Wenn ihr schon mit AoC vergleicht solltet ihr vieleicht auch mal die anderen punkte nennen, wie zb. das bestimmte abschnitte 2 monaten nach release immer noch schwarz weiß karriert waren, von ständigen abstürzen,bugs und was weis ich nicht was noch alles gepflastert.
Im vergleich dazu läuft warhammer wunderbar rund, keine abstürze oder oom Fehler(memory net mana^^).
des weiteren wird sicherlich noch ein grafik patch folgen!(denkt dran es ist ne beta)

Der spielspaß ist auf jeden fall enorm, questen macht mal wieder laune(ganz im gegensatz zu wow), sie sind abwechslungsreich(und bitte kein mimimi sind genau so wie in anderen spielen). Ich mein das ist doch ganz normal das man mal 10 von denen haun muss 5 mal das looten, paar kisten einsammeln etc. das lässt sich nicht verhindern, aber ich find das schon ziemlich geil wenn ich "nen stulp'n einsammle solla und in da fass stecka um ihn danne von daFestung zu werfna". also wenn das keine abwechslung ist dann weis ich auch net^^.

Atmosphäre: es wurde gesagt das anfangsgebiet der dunkelelfen hat keine...Lol sag ich da nur... Krieg pur wo man nur hinschaut, Landungsschiffe, gemetzel,lachende dunkelelfen die einen weißen löwen quälen, noch mehr gemetzel....wenn das keine Spannung erzeugt weiß ich auch net.
Gut ich geb zu die ersten q der Grünhäute sind nen bissel naja eben so wie das gebiet, das endet aber spätestens mit der Q: "spaß mit da wumme" welche einen wie im trailer per katapult in richtung zwergenfestung schläudert, fängt auch da die atmosphäre und spannung an.

Die klassen unterscheiden sich vollkkommen von einander, es gibt keine doppelt und sie sind innovativ. Voralem die orks mit ihren plänen hams mir angetan^^.

Annimationen: Die kampf animationen sind wie ich finde in ordnug, das einzige sind die laufbewegung die doch sehr dürftig ist.

Bugs: Also abgesehn von dem unbesiegbar bug^^ sind mir nur 1-2 animmations fehler aufgefallen, und für ne beta ist das ne saubere leistung! also Hut ab!

Fazit: Mir gefällt das spiel bis jetzt sehr gut, und denke das es ein großer erfolg wird und eine harte konkurenz und echte altanative zu WOW wird.
Daumen hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es nicht.
> 
> Ich konnte zu keinem Zeitpunkt in die Welt eintauchen, weil alles irgendwie unecht und aufgesetzt wirkt.
> Die Animationen sind hölzern ,manchmal gerade zu peinlich,das dunkle Warhammer-Thema ist nie spürbar.
> ...



spiel mal bis lvl 18 und du wirst sehen wie dunkel die welt auf einmal wird ... das startgebiet issn witz ... und zu den animationen das sind halt kinderkrankheiten die jedes mmorpg am anfang hat ... wow war am anfang so verbuggt das mans kaum spielen konnte ...


----------



## defi (11. September 2008)

Also mein erster Eindruck was das Optische angeht war schon etwas enttäuschend. Ich bin eigentlich kein Mensch der so sehr auf die Grafik schaut. Warhammer ist ja auch kein Spiel welches sich über die Grafik definieren lassen will. Jedoch finde ich das die Welt doch sehr steril und auch ein wenig leblos wirkt. Aber dies kann sich ja auch noch ändern und vielleicht sieht es ja auch in den folgenden Gebieten (Hinter den Startgebieten) anders aus. Was mir ebenfalls nicht so gefallen hat ist die Tatsache, dass ich jedes mal die Ansicht so drehen muss damit ich den getöten Mob sehe um ihn zu looten. Anscheinend ist es nicht möglich zu looten wenn zwischen dem Mob und dem Mauszeiger die eigene Spielfigur steht. Das ist zwar nur ein kleines Detail, aber ich empfand es schon als nervig. Aber auch da kann man sich daran gewöhnen.

Was mich aber beeindruckt hat sind die Animationen, sei es bei Nahkämpfern oder Fernkämpfern/Magiern. Man merkt, da hat man sich Gedanken gemacht und es sieht sehr stimmig aus. Man spürt auch bereits eine gewisse Atmosphäre (auch wenn die etwas abgeschwächt rüberkommt, durch die im Moment noch leblose und sterile Welt) im Spiel und das macht Lust auf mehr. Das RvR habe ich noch nicht angetestet aber ich find es klasse, dass wirklich jeder darauf Einfluss nehmen kann egal ob man PvP ausgerichtet spielt oder eher PvE. 

Ich denke das Spiel hat wirklich viel Potential und ich bin gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickeln wird.


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

defi schrieb:


> Also mein erster Eindruck was das Optische angeht war schon etwas enttäuschend. Ich bin eigentlich kein Mensch der so sehr auf die Grafik schaut. Warhammer ist ja auch kein Spiel welches sich über die Grafik definieren lassen will. Jedoch finde ich das die Welt doch sehr steril und auch ein wenig leblos wirkt. Aber dies kann sich ja auch noch ändern und vielleicht sieht es ja auch in den folgenden Gebieten (Hinter den Startgebieten) anders aus. Was mir ebenfalls nicht so gefallen hat ist die Tatsache, dass ich jedes mal die Ansicht so drehen muss damit ich den getöten Mob sehe um ihn zu looten. Anscheinend ist es nicht möglich zu looten wenn zwischen dem Mob und dem Mauszeiger die eigene Spielfigur steht. Das ist zwar nur ein kleines Detail, aber ich empfand es schon als nervig. Aber auch da kann man sich daran gewöhnen.
> 
> Was mich aber beeindruckt hat sind die Animationen, sei es bei Nahkämpfern oder Fernkämpfern/Magiern. Man merkt, da hat man sich Gedanken gemacht und es sieht sehr stimmig aus. Man spürt auch bereits eine gewisse Atmosphäre (auch wenn die etwas abgeschwächt rüberkommt, durch die im Moment noch leblose und sterile Welt) im Spiel und das macht Lust auf mehr. Das RvR habe ich noch nicht angetestet aber ich find es klasse, dass wirklich jeder darauf Einfluss nehmen kann egal ob man PvP ausgerichtet spielt oder eher PvE.
> 
> Ich denke das Spiel hat wirklich viel Potential und ich bin gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickeln wird.



also ich weis nich warum ihr alle von steril redet ... z.b. ab lvl 15+ sieht man überall im gebiet wachen auf mounts patroullieren beider seite und in den aussenposten laufen die wachen streife ect ... überall is was los kleinere npc geplänkel sind überall verteilt usw das macht die welt für mich sehr viel lebendiger als die von wow ...

ihr spielt ein spiel 30 min bis lvl 3 und erwartet in ein spiel eintauchen zu können ? das kann nich euer ernst sein ? -.-


----------



## Draco1985 (11. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> die Bogenanimationen in WAR gehen mal gar net ^^ egal wie weit der Gegner vor einem steht er schiesst  immer im gleichen Winkel ab.... find das sieh schon sehr lächerlich aus. Dann lieber so wie in WOW.



Wie du gesagt hast, unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Animationen von WoW steckt so gut wie keine Arbeit. Das sieht man, selbst wenn man sich nicht mit 3D-Grafik auskennt. Die von WAR sind dagegen deutlich aufwändiger.

Und klar, richtig nett wäre wenn das Programm eine wirklich korrekte ballistische Flugbahn für Pfeile berechnen würde, aber das gibt die Engine wohl nicht her. Der zusätzliche Aufwand ist auch eine Sache, die man würdigen sollte, selbst wenn es nicht perfekt aussieht.



> Die Laufanimation sieht auch erschreckend so aus wie in Computerspielen der 90 iger.



Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, ich werd mal heute nachmittag drauf achten. Aber so wie ich mich erinnere sah es nicht groß anders aus als bei WoW aktuell.



> Die cast animation geht mal gar net! Egal ob Zauberin der Dunkelelfen oder dem Feuermagier.. die Casts sehen aus wie bei Tron und das Gewedel der Arme dauert so lange das einem schnell langweilig wird.



Nun, ich hab Tron lange nicht mehr gesehen, aber eine Ähnlichkeit konnte ich nicht feststellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Länge der Castanimation hängt übrigens damit zusammen (zumindest nehme ich das stark an), wie lange der Cast selbst dauert. IMO die elegantere Möglichkeit im Vergleich zu einer Endlosschleifen-Animation.



> Das Laufen durch Wasser gleicht Duke Nukem 3d ... keine Animation nix



Das fiel mir gestern auch auf, insofern Punkt für dich. Das hätte man wirklich besser machen können.



> Schon mal bei den Dunkelelfen die Public Quest gemacht ? Die Soldaten haben einen da teilweise so gern das Sie an einem kleben bleiben.



Ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst, auch wenn ich momentan auf Hochelfenseite spiele. Wenn wir von demselben Fehler sprechen, dann ist das aber kein Grafikproblem, sondern hängt mit Lags zusammen.

Du meintest doch, dass man teilweise bei Bewegungen ein Ziel "mit sich mitzieht", oder?


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> also ich weis nich warum ihr alle von steril redet ... z.b. ab lvl 15+ sieht man überall im gebiet wachen auf mounts patroullieren beider seite und in den aussenposten laufen die wachen streife ect ... überall is was los kleinere npc geplänkel sind überall verteilt usw das macht die welt für mich sehr viel lebendiger als die von wow ...
> 
> ihr spielt ein spiel 30 min bis lvl 3 und erwartet in ein spiel eintauchen zu können ? das kann nich euer ernst sein ? -.-



las ihnen doch ihre meinungen bitte und fühl dich ned persönlich angegriffen (sorry hab das gefüh das es so ist) geschmack ist unterschiedlich und wenn sie so empfinden dann ist dem halt so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2008)

Ich hatte es ja irgendwo schonmal angedeutet, es kommt echt drauf an wo man startet. In der CB habe ich eine Zauberin gespielt und war auch erstmal enttäuscht wegen der sterilen Umgebung. In der OB einen Squigtreiba erstellt und die Umgebung dort ist sehr stimmig.


----------



## hartek (11. September 2008)

So, nachdem ich gestern heim kam und endlich die ersehnte Registrierungsmail im Postkasten fand, hab ich gut 8-9 Stunden im Spiel verbracht und will mal meinen ersten Eindruck aufschreiben.

Das Spiel lief bei mir ohne Performance Probleme, die Grafik ist gut, aber Lotro zB ist wesentlich besser. Auffallend ist das zum Teil schlechte Antialiasing, wobei ich mir sagen lassen hab, dass es diesbezueglich noch einen Grafikpatch gibt. Die Animationen sind oft etwas sparsam (Beispiel: Feind steht starr da, du haust drauf, er haut zurueck, dann steht er wieder starr) Insgesamt hab ich bei der Grafik den Eindruck eines Mixes aus DAoC und AoC. Ansonsten haut oefters mal das Englische in den Text und das HUD erinnert stark an DAoC und was die Rassen/Klassen angeht  ... oh jetzt gehts los ... ;o)

Hier macht das Spiel so einiges wett. Die Klassen gefallen mir ausserordentlich und versprechen ein wirklich interessantes PvP. Die Tanks sind nicht nur zum Monsterblocken da, Heiler haben immer auch gute Kombos, um mit Damage eingreifen zu koennen, es gibt ne Art "Infi", Petklassen, klassische DDler/Bolter aber alles immer mit einem Mix von Gruppenhilfteichen Faehigkeiten, eigenen starken Buffs und "ich bin Held" Eigenschaften. Auf den ersten BLick wuerd ich schon fast sagen, dass die Klassen zuuuu stark sind, aber das wird sich sciher noch zeigen.

*Was mir am meisten gefallen hat war das fruehe PvP und die Public Quests*, gerade letzteres ist echt Klasse, weil es ploetzlich mitten im Spiel mal ne dicke gescriptete Schlacht gibt. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. 

Was es sonst noch so gibt:
- einige Klassen sind "Sammelklassen" insofern, dass sie Gegner toeten oder verwunden oder selbst getroffen werde oder oder muessen um Punkte aufzubauen (zB Groll oder Anschuldigungen) die dann bewirken, dass manche Faehigkeiten wesentlich besser oder ueberhaupt erst funktionieren. Schoen, aber mal schaun, ob das vom Balancing auch klappen wird.
- jede Klasse kann sich neben den "normalen" Faehigkeiten nochmal spezialisieren. Das sieht optisch anderes aus als DAoC, heisst auch anders (Meister) aber der Grundgedanke ist gleich. Basisfaehigkeiten lassen sich staerken, Masterfaehigkeiten gewinnt man ab Stufe 11 in 3 Pfaden ganz speziell dazu.
- nahezu jede Klasse hat so ihre Eigenarten und Spezialitaeten, manche Schnitzen an Runen oder legen auch mal ein Heilfeld, andere machen die Gruppe fuer kurze Zeit unsterblich und schnell, jeder scheint was nuetzliches beitragen zu koennen.

Fazit: *Ich hab unglaublich viel Spass gehabt * und denk es wird ein vielversprechendes PvP geben. Ich kann mir bei der Vielzahl der Superfaehigkeiten jeder Klasse vorstellen, dass 6er TS Gruppen im PvP in guter Koordinaton und Abstimmung echt fetzen und ganze unabgestimmt Heeresscharren aufreiben koennen. Aber das wird sich alles noch zeigen.

Hartek


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> las ihnen doch ihre meinungen bitte und fühl dich ned persönlich angegriffen (sorry hab das gefüh das es so ist) geschmack ist unterschiedlich und wenn sie so empfinden dann ist dem halt so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann gut mit kritik leben wenn sie ihre berechtigung hat ... aber dieses geschwafel was die meisten hier von sich geben is echt das letzt ^^ die leute beschweren sich über schlechte animationen weil es halt noch öfters vorkommt das eine animation hängen bleibt das hat aber nix mit der animation selber zu tun sondern damit das die darstellung der animation verbuggt is ... die leute reden von atmosphäre nach 60 min spielzeit ... beschweren sich über grafik ohne dem ganzen mal 3-4 stunden zu geben um es auf sich wirken zu lassen bzw sich dran zu gewöhnen ... erzählen was von starrem equip habens aber nie über lvl 10 geschafft inner beta ... 

soviel inkompetente scheisse hab ich selten gelesen aber mir solls recht sein ^^ macht euch alle ab nach wow und wennsch der einzige aufm ar server bin habsch immer noch mehr spass als ich in wow hatte xD


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> und wennsch der einzige aufm ar server bin habsch immer noch mehr spass als ich in wow hatte xD



siehste und das können dir die heulbojen ned nehmen und da sie das wissen wolln sie dir die stimmung/freude vermasseln aber das schaffen sie ned *g*
"für Bugman!für mehr Trollbock!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defi (11. September 2008)

@Alasken ich glaube kaum das du beurteilen kannst wie lange andere gespielt haben. Es ist ja schön das du nix auf dein geliebtes Warhammer kommen lassen willst aber ein Spiel lebt von Kritik, weil es dadurch besser wird. Vor allem in einer BETA. Man hat nach deinem Beitrag das Gefühl, du hättest das Spiel selber geschrieben und bist nun zutiefst beleidigt.

Heutzutage ist es nun einmal so das auch erste Eindrücke zählen und sich nicht erst eine Meinung gebildet wird wenn man das Spiel fast "durch" hat. Also komm wieder runter und lass uns unsere Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shady71 (11. September 2008)

na ja ich will ja nicht motzen abbbberrrr ... also vom hocker reißt es einen zur zeit noch nicht! die grafik ist ja mehr als mies ... gameplay ist mhmm ich sag mal gewöhnungsbedürftig ^^... denke aber das dauert alles ne weile und man sollte nicht zu früh aufgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... 
was ich allerdings toll finde ... das man seine klamotten einfärben kann und nicht wie bei wow aussieht wie vom ramschmarkt ... mama guck mal, ich hab sachen an die gar nicht  zueinander passen ... und das kartensystem finde ich auch sehr gelungen, endlich weiß man mal wo man hin soll^^... 

ansonsten freu ich mich auf die endgültige version ... mit allen buggs und fehlern ... wer wow von anfang an gespielt hat, weiß bescheid ^^ ... we life to win ... oder so^^

Greetz @ all


----------



## Mekhet (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es nicht.


Als ich das las, stieg meine Laune



corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich konnte zu keinem Zeitpunkt in die Welt eintauchen, weil alles irgendwie unecht und aufgesetzt wirkt.


Aha



corpescrust schrieb:


> Die Animationen sind hölzern ,manchmal gerade zu peinlich,das dunkle Warhammer-Thema ist nie spürbar.


nicht? sowas aber auch, echt ne schweinerei von Mythic, oder?



corpescrust schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es keinen Grund von WOW zu WAR zu wechseln .



JUHUUUU
Ich muß Jubeln, einer weniger, Fanboys - WAR 0:1



corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich denk wenn ich später einen Euro für jeden Zurück-Kommer  bekomme würde,könnt ich meine komplette Gilde zu einem Kribikurlaub einladen.


ein Kribikurlaub ist auch nicht so teuer, da kannst du mit deinen beiden Gildenfreunden hin, aber schreib ne Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (11. September 2008)

Also ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben: Mir gefällt es nicht

Ich hab schon mehrere Chars angefangen und ich werden einfach nicht warm mit dem Spiel.
Damit eines klar ist ,ich gönne jedem seinem Spass mit WAR warum auch nicht.

Aber für mich ist es nix.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Aber für mich ist es nix.



Ja, ist halt Pech, ich kenn das von Gothic 1 u. 2, angespielt, und deinstalliert weil es mich einfach nicht packt.


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

defi schrieb:


> @Alasken ich glaube kaum das du beurteilen kannst wie lange andere gespielt haben. Es ist ja schön das du nix auf dein geliebtes Warhammer kommen lassen willst aber ein Spiel lebt von Kritik, weil es dadurch besser wird. Vor allem in einer BETA. Man hat nach deinem Beitrag das Gefühl, du hättest das Spiel selber geschrieben und bist nun zutiefst beleidigt.
> 
> Heutzutage ist es nun einmal so das auch erste Eindrücke zählen und sich nicht erst eine Meinung gebildet wird wenn man das Spiel fast "durch" hat. Also komm wieder runter und lass uns unsere Meinung.
> 
> ...



beleidigt nicht höchstens erböst über die inkomptenz mancher leute ^^ aber mir solls wirklich egal sein ich hoffe auf die art und weise endet die community nich wie die von wow ... meiner meinung nach zielt wow eindeutig auf die altersgruppe 8-16 ab und warhammer auf alles was danach kommt aber is halt ansichtssache


----------



## Rickrolled (11. September 2008)

mein erster eindruck ist sehr positive... klar buggs hat das game noch und die grafik ist nicht die tollste, sieht aber erträglich aus, wenn man AA 4-16 im treiber erzwingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige was mich noch bissel stört ist, dass alle texturen die weiter weg sind sehr unscharf sind... bin aber optimistisch das sich da noch was dran ändert.

WAR ist einfach das spiel der spiele für leute wie mich die RvR/PvP lieben!

Es bietet einfach alles was das PvPler Herz begeehrt:

-Keepschlachten
-episches gezerge
-gruppen RvR
-1 on 1`s
-open PvP
-Szenarios
Alles mit reichlich belohnungen und Rang-system!



ich würde mein arsch drauf verwetten das WAR einschlägt wie eine Bombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so ein spiel hat einfach gefehlt im genre, nachdem bei Daoc aufgrund des alters die luft raus ist und AoC ein epic Fail in sachen PvP war.


----------



## Asmagan (11. September 2008)

Wie hier immer die Ansichten einiger Leute kommentiert werden. Lasst doch jedem seine Meinung. Ich mag keine Oliven, andere Menschen schon. Diese Oliven-Fanboyz kotzen mich so an, die ham mal keine Ahnung worum es beim essen überhaupt geht.


----------



## Kryptmann (11. September 2008)

Von der Beta an dabei, bei WoW und nun auch bei WAR . Für mich war es eine gute entscheidung mit WoW aufzuhören und zu WAR zu wechseln .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So und an die ganzen Räbäääh die grafik is mies ect. Heuler ..... nochmal für euch, es kommt extra ein Grafikpatch zeitgleich zum 18. September . Davon mal abgesehen das man nichtmal die Optionen (einstellungen) genau Festlegen kann , hm naja stand ja auch bei der E-Mail da das viele Sachen nicht oder nur Begrenst einstellbar sein werden , aber schreibt euch nicht ab , ihr seit nicht alleine in Deutschland ähm naja das mit dem lesen .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da es leider nicht in Epixx Lila geschrieben wurde haben es bestimmt diese oben genannten Heuler überlesen . Schade das ich leider meine Beta Schreiben zu WoW gelöscht habe inkl. Screens die wären als Vergleich sicherlich jetzt der lacher schlechthin so ganz ohne BG`s und sehr sehr vielen anderen versprochenen Sachen die bis Heute nicht den weg ins "Fertige" Spiel gefunden haben .


----------



## corpescrust (11. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Als ich das las, stieg meine Laune
> 
> 
> Aha
> ...



Du bist ja kuhler Typ,meine Fresse ,Respekt 
Fanboys -WAR 0:1 

Wahnsinn !!
Wie geil,jetzt musst nur noch ein link für das  mimimi-Video von youtube posten.
Also dann bin ich völlig fertig 

Fanboy ,ah man das hab ich ja noch nie gehört
man ist das gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (11. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> WAR: Der Bogenschütze richtet die Waffe auf den Boden, legt einen Pfeil auf, spannt die Sehne, richtet den Bogen nach schräg oben (ballistische Flugbahn, wenn auch nicht 100% korrekt) und schießt



Sowas ist Brutal, Ich weiß ja nicht was für ne Erdbeschleunigung in der WAR welt herscht... aber ich kenns auf der Erde.... 
Naja n Pfeil fliegt so um die 30m/s wenn der gegner 30m entfernt ist fliegt er also eine Sekunde, die Wurfparabel müsste den Höhepunkt bei 0,5s haben

nun hat man die bekannte formel, nur in Richtung der Höhe (y)
v(t) = -g * t + sin (a) * 30m/s                          v(0,5s) = 0 ist dabei der Hochpunkt der Kurve
0    =  -9,81m/s^2 * 0,5s  + tan (a) * 30m/s
müsste nen Abschusswinkel von 9,3° machen..... bevor ihr hier rummeckert ja ich weiß da ist ne kleine vereinfachung (weil 30m/s nur die Geschwindigkeit in x Richtigung ist)

naja bei Warhammer sind das ca 35° das ist aber kein problem man kann auch mit 35° eine Wurfparabel aufstellen, ändern tut sich da nur die Erdbeschleunigung
0   = -g(WAR)*0,5s + tan (35)*30m/s          
Macht eine Erdbeschleunigung von 42m/s^2

Auswertung:
Naja ne Pfeilgeschwindigkeit von 30m/s ist zwar unrealistisch langsam kommt aber bei dem spiel relativ nahe,

Schön mal drüber geredet zu haben ^^


----------



## Ascían (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Also ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben: Mir gefällt es nicht
> 
> Ich hab schon mehrere Chars angefangen und ich werden einfach nicht warm mit dem Spiel.
> Damit eines klar ist ,ich gönne jedem seinem Spass mit WAR warum auch nicht.
> ...



Ich empfehle Dir, einen Char über lvl 10 zu spielen - dann wirds nämlich erst richtig interessant!


----------



## Karaganth (11. September 2008)

Was mir irgendwie noch net so gut gefällt ist, dass alles irgendwie ruhig ist. wenn du nen npc anklickst kommt kein dummer spruch oder sowas. ist irgendwie alles humor- und sprachlos gestalltet. ich weis net ob das daran liegt, dasses ne beta ist und das noch kommt. 
alles andere am game ist recht gut gemacht.


----------



## Mekhet (11. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Du bist ja kuhler Typ,meine Fresse ,Respekt


Das ist mir durchaus bekannt, sagt meine frau mir eigentlich jeden Tag und auch meine Tochter meint das ;D
Wobei ich ja mehr auf die Schreibweise Cool, oder cool stehe.
aDas mit der kuhle lassen wir lieber, ok?

Deine Fresse? kenn ich nciht, hab ich noch nciht gesehen.
Respekt? das erwarte ich auch, hab ich mir verdient, du auch? dann sollst ihn haben.




corpescrust schrieb:


> Wahnsinn !!
> Wie geil,jetzt musst nur noch ein link für das  mimimi-Video von youtube posten.
> Also dann bin ich völlig fertig


WEil ich mir das dachte, hab ich das mal gelassen, obwohl ich wirklich kurz davor war 



corpescrust schrieb:


> Fanboy ,ah man das hab ich ja noch nie gehört
> man ist das gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na, wenn du das noch nciht gehört hast, frag mal deine mitmenschen, ob sie dir das erklären können.
Das ist nicht gemein.
Du solltest lernen, einen Titel nicht nur als Beleidigung anzusehen.
Den Fanboy ist jeder männliche Fan einer sache, eines produktes und in diesem Fall eines Spiels.
Das solltest du nciht negativ sehen.
Ich bin z.B. Fanboy von Black Sabbath, als ich die das erste mal 1978 oder 79 gehört habe, war es um mich geschehen.
Und wenn du mich nun sogar alten Fanboy schimpfst, dann hab ich da gar kein Problem mit.

Aber tu dir und deinen Nerven etwas gutes, lies nicht immer das Negative aus einem Text, nur weil du auf Konfrontationskurs bist und nur negatives lesen willst, um vll. in Folgebeiträgen Dampf abzulassen.
Bedenke, die Dampfkammer ist clear ;D


----------



## Pymonte (11. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Sowas ist Brutal, Ich weiß ja nicht was für ne Erdbeschleunigung in der WAR welt herscht... aber ich kenns auf der Erde....
> Naja n Pfeil fliegt so um die 30m/s wenn der gegner 30m entfernt ist fliegt er also eine Sekunde, die Wurfparabel müsste den Höhepunkt bei 0,5s haben
> 
> Auswertung:
> ...



Man muss dazu sagen, das es ne Style Frage ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In WoW rennen krieger und Schurken auch mit 2 Langschwertern in der Hand rum ... ich kenn niemanden der das im RL so handhaben würde, da ist nämlich anstrengend und unhandlich.

Sieht eben gut aus. Dannw eiß man übrigens gar net was für eine Spannkraft z.B. der Bogen des Squig Herders hat. So wie die mit ihren Sachen umgehen ist die Sehne ausgeleiert ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher fliegend ie Pfeile auch langsamer und man braucht auch nen größeren Winkel um weiter zu schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mein Kumpel sagt auch immer "Wenns unreal ist, ists eben Magie." Also ist ja ein magischer Bogen, da kann der auch ruhig mal die Gesetze der Physik außer Kraft setzen.


----------



## Ascían (11. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, das es ne Style Frage ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig, vielleicht wiegt ein Goblinpfeil oder ein Schattenkriegerpfeil ja auch soviel wie ein ganzes Hantelset, und schlägt mit entsprechender Wucht ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (11. September 2008)

ich hab auch nichts gegen unrealistische sachen... aber wenn dan nur in die richtung die die enorme stärke des charakter zeigen


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

für alle dies nie über lvl 10 geschafft hab verlink ich hier nochmal auf meinen thread ... man sieht selbst auf dem niedrigem level schon das z.b die zombies sehr nett animiert sind und teilweise aufm boden liegen und an krämpfen leiden bis man sich ihnene nähert und sie einen angreifen oder sogar teilweise im boden begraben sidn und sich vor einem ausgraben ... das bringt atmo und macht die welt lebendig

unten dann noch ne kleine rvr schlacht und da mitzumischen kann einfach bis jetzt kein mmorpg bieten ... gestern abend gabs ein 30 vs 20 open rvr bei den menschen wo wir ne burg belagert haben und sie ums verrecken nicht einnehmen konnten aber es war der wahnsinn sowas hat man voher noch nich gesehen

gruppensuche aufgemacht ... was 18 leute am rvr machen im schlachtzug? ... beigetreten und die hölle brach los ... das macht WAR eben einzigartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick Hier


----------



## frozen (11. September 2008)

Gestern gabs ne Keepschlacht im t2 auf Averland und ich war net dabei?;(
^^


----------



## mystral666 (11. September 2008)

Also ich spiele ebenfalls seit Open Beta WoW und seit ca. April WAR.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich auch den Beta-Zugang zu WOTLK erhalten.

WAR > WOTLK

Für mich ganz klar Schluss mit WoW. 
Das war mir aber schon seit Beginn der WAR-BETA klar.

Ich bitte hier aber alle Leute nicht zu schnell über das Spiel zu urteilen.
Ihr seid größtenteils nicht mal lvl 10 und wie schon oft gesagt ist es eine Beta!
Vertraut mir, wenn ich Euch sage, dass Eure Rüstungen und Skills vielfältiger und interessanter werden.
In welchem Fantasyspiel läuft man denn von Anfang an in einer riesen Rüstung herum, außer man kann sich sofort einen Charakter der Maximalstufe erstellen?
In keinem.

WoW-Offline konnte man damals in der Open-Beta auch oft sagen und auch bei release lieg nicht alles sauber. Wie es momentan in der Beta das nächsten Addons von WoW läuft könnt ihr ja alle im Betaforum lesen. Es ist keinen deut besser. Und wenn es besser ist, dann bedenkt bitte, dass Blizzard seit 3,5 Jahren jeden Monat Gebühren kassiert, weshalb WoW eigetnlich besser sein müsste!

Ich freue mich auf Release und werde jetzt nicht mehr so viel Zeit in die Beta stecken!

Vor allem aber freue ich mich auf eine "hoffentlich" reifere Community, die sich vernünftig artikulieren kann.

Hier im Forum fäll tmir auf, dass alle WAR-Gegner ähnliche Namen haben und die selbe Art zu sprechen.
Bleibt bitte wo Ihr seid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (11. September 2008)

frozen schrieb:


> Gestern gabs ne Keepschlacht im t2 auf Averland und ich war net dabei?;(
> ^^



Sei froh, wir haben bös auf die Nas' bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eigentlich haben die Zerstörungsspieler es nur den verbuggten Wachen zu verdanken gehabt, die immer bei 10% Life wieder resetted sind -.-


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Sei froh, wir haben bös auf die Nas' bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo stimmt -.- mal abgesehen davon das mich die mages durch die wände genuked haben xD


----------



## Nevad (11. September 2008)

Spiele jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen und finde das Spiel gut.Es ist zwar nicht ganz das was ich erwartet habe,aber trotzdem ein sehr nettes Spiel geworden.Ich finde es wurde besonders von Hickman und Barnett zu groß angeprisen(ist halt ihr Job).Ich werde es nach der Beta weiterspielen und hoffentlich noch viele Gegner plätten(Order/Destruction..kann mich noch nicht entscheiden) ^^ Achja..was ich am besten finde ist,dass das Spiel viel mehr auf "Skill" basiert als andere Spiele,ausgenommen Guild Wars^^(Ich bin so gut wie immer erster in den PQs und im RvR,was mich als Chosen etwas verwundert..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rorret (11. September 2008)

isobold schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber in den Optionseingeweiden war ich vermutlich schon ebenso lange wie im Spiel selbst.
> 
> Offensichtlich ist Dir gar nicht bewusst, was alles zum UI gehört. Es geht nicht nur darum die Minimap zu skalieren und die Aktionbars zu verschieben ...
> Z.B die Schrift im Chat, und alle angebotenen Varianten, sind einfach ein Graus. Unergonomisch heißt das auf wissenschaftlich ... das wird sich vermutlich recht einfach beheben lassen, aber nicht ohne Installation zusätzlicher Komponenten.
> ...



meine fresse - jedes zweite wort bei dir ist wow! dann geh doch zurück und spiel das "tolle" wow, aber laber hier im forum nich so einen stuß...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salimyr (11. September 2008)

Ich glaube manche haben das mit den addons nicht wirklich verstanden - es geht nicht um UI addons, es geht um sachen wie decurse.


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

WAR unterstützt übrigens genau so Addons wie WOW auch....ihr habt hier alle keine Ahnung aber jammert rum!

*war.curse.com*


----------



## Glaria (11. September 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> meine fresse - jedes zweite wort bei dir ist wow! dann geh doch zurück und spiel das "tolle" wow, aber laber hier im forum nich so einen stuß......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja der spricht da wirklich einen wichtigen punkt an. das interface ist nunmal wirklich *das* wichtigste in jedem mmorpg. Wenn man es so wie wow macht, hat man den vorteil das man auch mit einem schlechten interface auf den markt werfen kann, weil eh sich irgend ein findiger student schon ein schöneres interfacen anbietet (warscheinlich schon vor release). Und dan muss man eben n system entwickeln das den spaß vor bots und sonstigen automatisierten programmen schützt.

Warhammer hat dann eine andere medienwirksam eine variante vorgeschlagen. Was natürlich auf den ersten blick okey ist. Leider fehlt es dem Interface noch gewaltig an Einstellmöglichkeiten (schriftart etc, sortierte kampflogs)  und wird auch niemals an die vielfalt die addons bringen rankommen.
EA hat ein solches interface sicher nicht eingeführt weil sie damit ein UI haben in dem jeder wirklich zurfrieden ist. (so wie Paul Barnett es immer sagt)
*Die Programmiereung eines solchen Interfaces ist nur ein Bruchteil des Aufwandes, was einen Kontrolle von Addons mitsich würde*, und Paul Barnett kann dazu noch erzählen, bla bla jeder kann alles einstellen wie ers will. (was natürlich sehr medienwirksam ist und wirkt auf dem ersten moment auch ne sinnvolle variante)

Aber EA bleibt da keine Alternative, ne kontrolle der addons ist wirklich ein aufwand den man erst mit der zeit entwickeln. sonnst wird von anfang an viel zu sehr reingepfuscht ins spielgeschehen... 
leider ist das UI im moment noch zu einfallslos und einiges ist net wirklich kompfortabel, und stellenweiße unübersichtlich.... aber bitte, das ist einfach ne Beta, ich hoffe das ist der erste Punkt den EA in der Releaseversion verbessert


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> naja der spricht da wirklich einen wichtigen punkt an. das interface ist nunmal wirklich *das* wichtigste in jedem mmorpg. Wenn man es so wie wow macht, hat man den vorteil das man auch mit einem schlechten interface auf den markt werfen kann, weil eh sich irgend ein findiger student schon ein schöneres interfacen anbietet (warscheinlich schon vor release). Und dan muss man eben n system entwickeln das den spaß vor bots und sonstigen automatisierten programmen schützt.
> 
> Warhammer hat dann eine andere medienwirksam eine variante vorgeschlagen. Was natürlich auf den ersten blick okey ist. Leider fehlt es dem Interface noch gewaltig an Einstellmöglichkeiten (schriftart etc, sortierte kampflogs)  und wird auch niemals an die vielfalt die addons bringen rankommen.
> EA hat ein solches interface sicher nicht eingeführt weil sie damit ein UI haben in dem jeder wirklich zurfrieden ist. (so wie Paul Barnett es immer sagt)
> ...


Glaria....es gibt bereits Addons....und trotz Beta nicht wenige, in vollem LUA Umfang wie auch in WoW....ich hasse es wenn Leute ausholen ohne Ende OHNE sich informiert zu haben! Den Link zu den Addons habe ich eben hier gepostet....und ich bin mir sicher ab Release wirds da einiges geben.


----------



## Glaria (11. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Glaria....es gibt bereits Addons....und trotz Beta nicht wenige, in vollem LUA Umfang wie auch in WoW....ich hasse es wenn Leute ausholen ohne Ende OHNE sich informiert zu haben! Den Link zu den Addons habe ich eben hier gepostet....und ich bin mir sicher ab Release wirds da einiges geben.



Oha tut mir leid wusst ich net, bin net immer sekundengenau auf dem laufenden mit spielen die ich vorerst net spielen werd.
 is zwar nicht offiziel bestätigt, kommt aber kein spiel drumm rum das langfristig was bieten will. is doch n schönes feature, da freuen sich doch viele Warhammer kunden


----------



## OldboyX (11. September 2008)

Mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut bisher:
Hier eine Liste von Punkten die ich besser finde als in WoW:

-Questsystem (schneller, besser, lustiger, weniger doofes rumgerenne, etc.)
-Grafik: Nicht übertrieben, aber da wo es wichtig ist, sehr schön. Die Charakter sehen unheimlich toll aus und man kann sich Trophäen anhängen. Außerdem sieht man schon an den NPCs, welch tolle Rüstungen es später einmal geben wird für die Charaktere. Klar gibt es schönere MMOs (AoC, Vanguard, HDRO,...) aber es ist besser wenn das Ding auch bei 80 Spielern gut läuft.
-PVP und alles was damit zu tun hat ist einfach besser als in WoW
-Leistungsorientiertes PVP: Ja es ist gut so, dass in einem Szenario nicht jeder /afk Leecher am Ende mit genauso vielen Punkten dasteht wie einer der stark "agiert" hat (siehe AV bot in WoW).
-Öffentliche Quests: Die einzige wirkliche Innovation die ich so von keinem anderen MMO kenne, aber gleichzeitig auch genial. Macht einen Heidenspass und ebenfalls wieder ein sinnvolles Lootsystem: Etwas Glück, aber Leistung wird auch honoriert.

und hier die Punkte, an denen dringend noch gefeilt werden muss:

-Client läuft bei manchen gar nicht oder stürzt ab, bei mir ist das zwar nicht der Fall, aber es sollte für jeden Softwareentwickler klar sein, dass ein Kunde der nicht ins Spiel kommt, kein Kunde ist. Abstürze gab es bei mir bisher nur manchmal wenn ich auf ein Geschütz klicke.
-Pathing / You can not attack this target / Target is out of range. Das ist derzeit der gravierendste aller Bugs wie ich finde. Es nervt extrem, es passiert häufig und die Mobs sind nicht nur gebuggt, sodass man sie nicht haun kann, nein sie schießen auch noch auf dich, obwohl du nicht auf sie schießen kannst... wenn das bei Release nicht behoben ist, wird das mit Sicherheit einen merklichen Anteil an Kundschaft vergraulen.
-Grafik: Ich hoffe, dass dies noch Beta-Einstellungen sind, aber zum Release sollte es Kantenglättung geben und die Sichtweite für hochauflösende Texturen sollte größer wählbar sein etc.
-Lag: GOA meint zwar die Server halten alles wunderbar aus, aber in Szenarien wenn es wirklich zur Sache geht, da gibt es doch deutliche Verzögerungen, welche nicht durch grafischen Lag bedingt sind (q6600 @3GHz, 4GB RAM, ATI 4870 OC, 10k RPM Platten im Raid0).

Insgesamt muss man aber sagen, dass die Open-Beta sehr vielversprechend ist. Man kann bis rang 20 vernünftig questen, pvpn, erkunden usw. Natürlich ist die Lokalisierung nicht fertig, aber ich habe schon bis rang 12 gespielt und konnte bisher alle quests abschließen, kein bug dabei und das ist schon eine reife Leistung. Wer sich hier an open-betas von AoC oder Vanguard erinnert, der muss zugeben, dass Welten dazwischenliegen...


----------



## Sandman86 (11. September 2008)

Also ich hab direkt am Sonntag angefangen mit zocken und meine ersten Eindrücke bisher sind einfach nur super. Das Game hat jetzt schon Suchtpotenzial und ich denke, dass ich es mir auch kaufen werde. Mal schauen, wie GOA sich weiterhin macht, denn Mythic war ja schon ziemlich angepasst wegen der Probleme beim Betastart.

Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir das Game 100 mal besser als WoW. Das PvP und RvR System ist einfach nur genial. Schon jetzt gab es verbitterte Schlachten ums Nordland. Das Chaos (spiele übrigens einen Magus) hatte das Nordland sogar mal gehalten aber nur für ein paar Stunden. Seitdem toben weiterhin erbitterte Schlachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Hauptstadt des Chaos ist mal mega genial... da können alle WoW Hauptstädte direkt mal einpacken. Das Questsystem ist super gestaltet, sehr übersichtlich und die Quests sind abwechslungsreich und machen Spaß. Auch hier kein Vergleich zu den teilweise beschissenen Quests und Questbeschreibungen in WoW.

Auch das "Mittendrin-Gefühl" kommt sehr schnell auf und die Atmosphäre ist einfach super. Man hat direkt das Gefühl, mitten im Krieg zwischen Imperium und Chaos verwickelt zu sein. Und die Orks sehen endlich mal aus wie richtige Orks, nicht wie diese komischen, lächerlichen Pseudo-Orks in WoW. Zwar gibt es hier und da noch einige Bugs im Spiel aber da es nur ne Beta ist, hab ich das auch erwartet. Diese Bugs sind aber nicht wirklich gravierend und werden wohl bis zum Start am 18. dann gefixt sein. Auch das System mit den Public Quests ist einfach genial und da man dadurch am Anfang richtig gutes Equipment bekommen kann, hält das Spiel einen bei Laune. Das Leveln geht auch recht zügig voran und man merkt schon, dass der Hauptteil des Spiels auf dem PvP liegt und das ist auch gut so.

Mir gefällt es wirklich super und ich werde es mir wohl auch direkt holen. Bin jetzt schon auf die großen RvR Schlachten gespannt. _D


----------



## Tic0 (11. September 2008)

Ich bin wirklich *sehr* positiv überrascht.

Nachdem ich einige Wochen der Closed Beta gespielt habe, hat man nun wieder einige
neuigkeiten btw verbesserungen endeckt. Bisher hat sich in letzter Zeit wirklich viel getan,
das Spiel ist schon jetzt großartig und ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass das Spiel eine ausgezeichnete
weiterentwicklung erleben wird. 

PvP aspekt: In der Closed Beta hatte mir das PvP noch nicht allzugroßen Spass gemacht,
mittlerweile macht es unglaublich viel Spass. Das Szenario der Dunkelelfen u. Greenskins (T1)
sind einfach nur sau geil! 

Die Grafik: Optimal, da gibt es einfach nichts zu meckern. WAR wird ein PvP Spiel, es wird wohl
öfters zu großen Schlachten kommen, wo eine übertrieben gute Grafik einfach nur stören würde!
So hat sich WAR die ideale Grafik aussgesucht. Es sieht alles stimmig aus, die Atmosphäre kommt
auch gut rüber.

Leveln: Gott, es macht so Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine, wenn man lust auf ein Szenario hat, meldet man sich einfach an! Das gute daran ist, das ich
zum einen im Szenario (bzw PvP allgemein) zusätzlich Level (desweiteren sogar Chancen auf Loot habe)
und meinen Rufrang steigern kann. Ist das Szenario zuende, spawnt man an der selben stelle, wo man
sich zum Szenario angemeldet hat - bequemer gehts nicht! (Keine lästigen Anmelde NPCs)

Quests sind auch völlig in Ordnung. Das übliche eben. Besonders aber das Greenskin Startgebiet ist
so verdammt gut umgesetzt. Gute Atmosphäre, lustige Quests (stecke einen Zwerg in ein Fass und 
stürze es in die Tiefe) usw.

In der Open Beta spiele ich derzeit einen Schamanen. Macht auch super viel Spass. Schöner "Hybride",
kann (zumindest momentan noch) guten Schaden austeilen und hat nebenbei eine ordentliche
Heilleistung. 
Vorallem, was hat bitte mehr Style, als so ein kleiner Goblin? ;P


Ich freue mich auf Warhammer! Entäuscht bin ich von der Leistung von GOA, aber da muss man nunmal
drüber hinweg sehen, denn es ändert nichts daran, dass das Spiel einfach erstklassig ist. 
Hoffen wir also, GOA strengt sich in zukunft mehr an bzw es treten keine unerwarteten Fehler mehr auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soviel mal von mir,

mfG


----------



## Dilan (11. September 2008)

Im Großen und Ganzen stimmt alles.

hier und da is dann mal en verbuggter mob * nicht angreifbar* 

zumindest bei uns am server auf ordnungs seite, stehst wirklich oft ma ru und bekommst einfach keine (gescheite) grp für ne PQ. Assi wirds dann wenn 10 maschinisten und 1 runi ( der dann auch noch einen auf DD macht) ne PQ versuchen).

Stressig sind auch die onken die in den szenario dann mitten im durchgang stehen bleiben oder sich als tank hinterm runi verstecken.

Ab und an stehst auch als einziger runi in ner PQ, heilst dich dämlich und obwohl du den höchsten bonus bekommst würfelst dann ne 1-2 stellige zahl. Ärgert im 1. moment aber du hast ja beim 2. versuch nen bonus.

Trotz allem sind das kleinere ärgernisse die trotzdem nicht annähernd an die " ich reg mich grad so auf" situationen anderer spiele ran kommen.


----------



## Zez (11. September 2008)

mMn spielt es sich flüssig, bisher keine Motivationsverluste oder Questlöcher =)


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Vorallem, was hat bitte mehr Style, als so ein kleiner Goblin? ;P



2 kleine Gobos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (11. September 2008)

Also ich muss auch mal meinen senf dazugeben!!! WoW hat mich schon seit mindestens nen jahr angekotzt... Ich hab bis zuletzt auch nur noch auf freshard severn gezockt...

Dan kam War und wow ist nun endgültig von meiner festplatte gelöscht worden. War ist echt sau geil.Besonders für pvp freaks wie ich es einer bin. Die scenarios(bgs) kann man so nebenher machen und auch noch dabei leveln. Das find ich voll genial. Die umsetzung der scenarien is auch sehr gut gemacht besonders das von den dunkelelfen, wo alle karten durch khanes umarmung immer wieder neu gemischt werden.

Die quests sidn auch sehr abwechslunngsreich und mann muss nicht ewig rumfarmen um nen q abzuschließen!!! Naja hier und da ist nen mob vernuggt aber das wird sicher schnell behoben sein...

Das einzige was mich persönlich jetzt gestört hat ist das man die kammera nicht ordentlich einstellen kann. Wenn mann anfängt zu laufen geht die kammera immer hinter den held und ist nicht individuell fixierbar wie es bei wow der fall war. Mir persönlich geht da viel übersicht flöten. Ich hoffe das wird noch gefixt bzw. wenn so eine funktion schon vorhanden ist dann war ich warscheinlich zu blöd die zu entdecken^^ ( hier hoffe ich das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann)

Mein fazit: Sau geiles spiel und wow kann sich warm anziehen^^ ich hols mir auf jedenfall!!!!

mfg Spy

Ps.: ich freue michs chona ufs massen RvR mit Burgen fights^^


----------



## amsele (11. September 2008)

hallo.

irgendwie habe ich mich nun auch durchgerungen einen eindruck abzugeben.

und ja ich hoffe ich werde nicht zu geflammt aber ich bin nicht wirklich begeistert!
aber ich muss fairerweise auch sagen ich pass nicht in das profil des games. wollte es aber antesten und und das game hat mich auch nichts gekostet! ..außer ein paar nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 404 ftw

also kurz zu meinem profil: 
- ich habe NIE wow gespielt. nicht eine sekunde.
- ich habe ein/zweimal guild wars nightfall gespielt - 2 x einen char auf lvl 20. aber war für mich nichts.
- ich habe früher eigentlich nur singleplayer rollenspiele gespielt (gute alte ps zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

; finalfatasy 7, 8, 9 10, 10-2, 12 und hunderte konsorten ala kingdom hearts1/2, roguq galaxy, wild arms2/3, breath of fire3/4, dragon quest8, shadow hearts2/3 ......unzählige) -> bin dann mit diablo 2 (hab aber schon auch diablo 1 gezockt nur eben nicht online) auf das internet gestoßen und das rockte. auch ähnliche games wie diablo rockten (dungen siege 2 + addon, titan wars, ....)
- aber da ich weiss das diablo und konsorten eigentlich keine mmorgs sind habe ich aber ein mmorg in peto: HDRO. Ja ich spiele Hdro nun seit etwa 9 Monaten aktiv und liebe es.
--> von daher eigentlich nur vergleiche zu hdro und etwas guild wars.

ich bin ein typischer pve fan ...klar auch wieder nicht die zielgruppe. jedoch muss ich sagen: JA das PVP macht fun und ist der größte pluspunkt!!
zur info: ich habe einen lvl 6 magus aufgezogen und einen lvl 9 weißen löwe. vielleicht zu wenig.

also sachen die ich geil finde:
+ viele klassen/rassen
+ geile geschichte und umgebung (also jetz zumindest mal von der literatur her und ich traue es den leuten von WAR aber auch zu dass sie das umsetzten/umgesetzt haben)
+ HAMMER RVR/PVP. dass mit der RVR anmeldung ist genial gelöst. und es macht einfach viel spaß.
+ die map ist super geworden. man sieht genau wo welche quest zu finden/zu lösen sind.
+ auch die offenen quests sind eine echt geile sache

nunja aber leider jetz schon zu den sachen die mir persönlich (!!!) nicht gefallen:
- die grafik. ja leider etwas zu lieb- und leblos. ja vielleicht bin ich HDRO verwöhnt aber nunja so empfinde ich es. und daweil bin ich eigentlich nicht grafikvernarrt ...aber die wälder und so haben mir einfach nicht gefallen und auch die einheitendesign der mobs. aber dafür sicher zweckmässig für große schlachten zwecks lags!
- das leveln hat mich auf jeden fall noch gar nicht gepackt. unmotivierend!
- und das was ich am schlimmsten fand: der chat(teamgame). und zwar ...weil er nicht vorhanden war. ja klar mir ist bewusst das kommt sicher noch ...und so ....aber ich habe jetzt während etwa 6 stunden eine einzige chatzeile gesehen. im vollen ernst. ein satz eines spielers. sowohl im rvr wo man ja eigentlich annehmen müsste man sollte sich absprechen und so ...nö keine spur ...jeder rennt einfach auf die andere seite zu. bei hdro gibt es sowas nicht. und nur deswegen spiel ich das. man schreibt die ganze zeit man hilft jeden und ist immer mitten im geschehen (und nicht nur in der gilde). hier bei WAR fühlte ich mich extrem alleine auch wenn ich umgegben war von unzähligen spielern. klar mit gilden und mehr spielern wird das anders. aber bisher waren eben auch schon tausende leute da (gefühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und trotzdem war keine geschreibsel da und auch kein teamgame.

... so nunja soviel zu meinem senf. mich bitte nicht zu spammen oder kreuzigen. war rein subjektiv ....wie sowas sein sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habe nichts in dreck gezogen oder bin unsachlich gewesen!

liebe grüße,
stefan


----------



## Cemos (11. September 2008)

Tobeydo schrieb:


> Doch man wusste auch bei WoW schon nach der ersten Spielstunde, dass Blizzard es geschafft hatte, ein geniales Spiel zu erstellen, man wurde von Quest zu Quest geführt, saubere Animationen, eine schöne Welt - Ich habe mich in viele andere MMorpgs vergeblich eingeloggt um ein ähnliches angenehmes Gefühl zu finden, dass einfach alles irgendwie "Passt".



Das Stimmt total was Du da sagst. 

Leider kommt bei WAR  (bei mir) keine Atmosphäre auf, einzig die Public Quests haben mir gefallen. Die sind auf jedenfall eine tolle Sache.
Ansonsten die Grafik, Animationen und Sound,  (genug Leistung vorhanden, Radeon 4870 4GB RAM blablabla) sind nicht wirklich stimmig. Werde 
wohl nach meinem Umzug entweder zu AOC oder HdRO zurück gehen, obwohl ich viel Hoffnung in WAR gesetzt hatte.

Na wenigsten konnte ich es in der Beta testen, das find ich gut.


----------



## asiosh (11. September 2008)

Ich kann bisher soviel zu WAR sagen: Es ist DAS Spiel, worauf ich Jahre lang gewartet habe! So ein Spaß hatte ich schon so lange nicht mehr... so ewig lange nicht mehr *Träne wegdrück* ;P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortalis (11. September 2008)

yay ich habe es auch endlich geschafft un konnte mal beta zocken...
un als ich den ersten "W" tastendruck nach vorne gemacht habe wahr ich schon begeistert einfach dieses feeling was War wiedergibt einfach geil!
grafik zwar nicht so gut ...aber es vermittlet das feeling=)
zum gameplay ist zusagen das es sehr viel spaß macht mit den ganzen puplic quests un rvr szenarien=)
ich muss schon sagen das warhammer rockt
lg^^


----------



## ArminFRA (11. September 2008)

ja das game ist gut keine frage, aber nach einigen stunden zocken, fast nur pvp muss ich sagen das muss noch manches passieren, ich weiß nicht mal ob man das "nur" balancing nennen kann....

die ersten stunden war ich auch euphorisch da der vielen möglichkeiten bzgl. pvp, mittlerweile entdeckt man so einiges was nervt

(habe einen schattenkrieger auf lvl 10 und einen hexenjäger auf lvl 11 mit denen ich nur ins pvp renne)


momentan hab ich das gefühl das alle casterklassen sowie heiler im vorteil sind (was wohl immer so ist zu beginn), hab oft den fall das ich nen caster auf 20%hp hab, der lacht sich eins, heilt sich und haut mich um, bzw heilt sich einfach solange und rennt bis er auf verstärkung trifft und dann wars das... dabei gibts situationen da renn ich hinter denen 2 min her und spamme attacken - alles wurst, der geht nicht down....

dazu kommt das mitten im fight das "opfer" plt verschwindet, so als würde der client abstürzen und der instant ausloggen (naja evtl. wars ja so) naja jedenfalls das opfer pltzl weg ist, oder durch nen zaun rennt, durch ne mauer etc. wo ich aber ned durchkomme, tja pech gehabt...

oder mitten im kampfgewühl der typ schon am wegrennen ist mit 10 % hp ich noch bei 70% (beide selbes lvl) der dreht sich um kloppt drauf - ich falle instant um - oder sein hp-balken geht plötzlich instant von 10 auf 100% hoch, weit und breit kein heiler in sicht und so weiter... 


oder dia ganzen kampfanimationen teils vollkommen losgelöst von der eigentlichen action ablaufen (ich schiesse, die verursachten dmg-points werden dem opfer sofort beim drücken der taste abgezogen aber der sound & die animation kommen erst hinterher und man wundert sich warum nix passiert lol,  ODER DAS DER VERURSACHTE / BEKOMMENE SCHADEN OFT!!! NICHT IN DER HP-LEISTE ANGEZEIGT WIRD, dadurch hab ich oft den fall das meine leiste noch auf 70% oder so steht, plötzlich kommt nen lvl 5er und haut mich mit einen schlage aus den latschen, was wohl hiess ich hatte nur noch 5% statt 70% usw., wird aber nicht richtig angezeigt weil die leiste freezed oder was auch immer...

ich denk mal das meisste sind bugs, hoffe nur man bekommt das in den ersten wochen in griff sonst wirds geheule groß werden, sind oft kleine, aber nervende sachen auf dauer...


----------



## Katalmacht (11. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> ja das game ist gut keine frage, aber nach einigen stunden zocken, fast nur pvp muss ich sagen das muss noch manches passieren, ich weiß nicht mal ob man das "nur" balancing nennen kann....
> 
> die ersten stunden war ich auch euphorisch da der vielen möglichkeiten bzgl. pvp, mittlerweile entdeckt man so einiges was nervt
> 
> ...




Die SAche ist die das die chars erst mit 30 + wirklich die guten vernichtenden Fähigkeiten bekommen, also ist alles was man jetzt wegen Balancing sagt eigentlich schnuppe.

Bei mir wars im RVR schon so das mein Löwe den Caster und ich den Heiler weghaue *G*


----------



## Offlinemaker (11. September 2008)

JA HEXENJÄGER SIND DIE BESTEN


----------



## ArminFRA (11. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Die SAche ist die das die chars erst mit 30 + wirklich die guten vernichtenden Fähigkeiten bekommen, also ist alles was man jetzt wegen Balancing sagt eigentlich schnuppe.
> 
> Bei mir wars im RVR schon so das mein Löwe den Caster und ich den Heiler weghaue *G*




ja, aber die darstellungsbugs!! deswegen meinte ich ja balancing weiß ich ned, aber wenn dein hp-management nicht funktioniert weil du´s nicht angezeigt bekommst (teilweise, nicht immer) dann nervt das ungeheuer....


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (12. September 2008)

So, hab grad gute drei Stunden gezockt und ich muss sagen: ich bin begeistert! Das Questen ist nur noch genial - es wird einem wirklich ALLES relevante auf der Map angezeigt. Nie wieder verlaufen! Die Quests gehen allesamt schnell von der Hand, man muss nicht ewig auf Questmobs warten (extrem schneller Respawn, wobei eh immer genug da sind) und auch Drops fallen sofort. Am genialsten sind allerdings Public Quests: man kommt in ein PQ Gebiet, kann sich blitzschnell einer Grp anschließen (wobei das nicht mal nötig wäre, es reicht, wenn man im Gebiet selbst ist - damit das keine AFKler ausnutzen, gibt's das Würfelsystem: jeder bekommt den Loot den er verdient nach Dmg-/Healleistung etc.) und macht das quasi nebenbei.

Hab jetzt schnell mal drei Klassen angespielt: Hexenkriegerin, Zelot, Schamane. Erstere macht wahnsinnig krassen Dmg, spielt sich sehr actionreich, bietet aber halt null Support. Zelot ist dagegen der perfekte Supporter - hat Dots, Dmgsprüche, aber heilt eben auch. Der Schamane spielt sich ziemlich abwechslungsreich: um effektiver heilen zu können, muss er zunächst Dmg machen (Casts/Dots) und umgekehrt. Kann mich wirklich schwer entscheiden, welchen ich zum Main machen soll. Allerdings war das bisher alles extremer Lowlvlbereich - bis lvl 6. Man lvlt btw um einiges langsamer als in WoW.

Von den Stargebieten fand ich bisher das des Chaos am besten. Das ist allerdings wirklich genial: Untote, überall steht was in Flammen, merkwürdige Portale - ne sehr fiese und dunkle Atmosphäre. Man kommt sich wirklich wie mitten drin vor. Das Grünhäutä Gebiet vermittelt sehr gut dieses "Ork" Gefühl - Schlachtentrommeln etc. Die Dunkelelfen haben abgefahrene Architektur und alles ist sehr düster gehalten.

Szenario hab ich erst eins hinter mir. Naja, das war halt noch ziemlich unkoordiniert, aber die Zerstörung hat klar gewonnen

Das Crafting ist auf jeden Fall ein bisschen komplexer als in WoW. Es reicht nicht nur, wenn man ein Knöpfchen drückt, man muss immer mal wieder 'ne Zutat hinzufügen, während man vor sich hincraftet. Nimmt dann aber halt auch um einiges mehr Zeit in Anspruch.

Grafisch ist das ganze jetzt nicht DER Brüller, aber allemal schöner als WoW (viel mehr Polygone). Ich würd sagen, es ist so auf Guild Wars Niveau. Die Texturen sind teilweise langweilig und matschig, aber das macht die Architektur wieder wett: wirklich beeindruckend.

So das war mal ein ganz kurzer erster Eindruck. Ich werd's mir auf jeden Fall holen. Bis auf ein paar dumme Bugs, hab ich echt null auszusetzen.


----------



## Gromthar (12. September 2008)

Seit Sonntag Abend bin ich nun voll in der Beta angekommen und hier mein kurz gehaltener Bericht.

Pluspunkte:
- Public Quests finde ich per se genial.
- RvR ab Stufe 1 (zwar eingeschränkt aber möglich) finde ich sehr gut, auch die Möglichkeit dadurch zu Leveln hat mich begeistert. Ausrüstung kommt automatisch hinzu.
- Der generelle Einstieg ins RvR ist sehr schnell gegeben. Ab Stufe 10 haben die meisten Klassen ihre Grundfähigkeiten beisammen. Man merkt also sehr schnell ob der Opponent sich auch damit auseinander gesetzt hat.
- Das Klassendesignh ist sehr gelungen. Als Beispiel nehme ich gerne den Eisenbrecher, der eigentlich eine Tankklasse ist, jedoch einen ENORMEN Wert im RvR hat und zugleich recht anspruchsvoll zu spielen ist.
- Questdesdign ist durchgehend die übliche Kost, jedoch recht schnell erledigt. Alle Quests betten sind gut in die Regionen ein und haben immer ein WAR im Hintergrund.
- schnell einstellbares und sinniges GUI.

Minuspunkte:
- mein PC langweilt sich bei der Grafik, daher hoffe ich auf ein Update für Nutzer eines sehr guten PCs. Aber es ist noch Beta, wer weiss was im fertigen Spiel sein wird. Derzeit kaum bis gar kein AA drin, Texturen verwischen schnell. Mehr Details bei den Charakteren wären auch nicht schlecht.
- "Target is not attakable" ... besonders nervig bei Public Quests. Diese Problem tritt nur im PvE auf und auch nicht überall. Bei den Elfen kommt es am häufigsten vor.
- Ab und zu noch verbuggte PQs, sodass man diese neu starten muss.


So, das waren die Dinge, die mir in den letzten Tagen so aufgefallen sind. Allen in allem finde ich das Spiel sehr gut, man findet sehr schnell Anschluss und ist eigentlich nie allein unterwegs. Die Grafik lässt zwar noch zu wünschen übrig, doch ich denke auch dies wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, zumal morgen ein neuer Patch aufgespielt wird. ( http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/news/...hnote-4-1-1.htm l)
Warhammer wird mit Sicherheit in den nächsten Monaten mein primäres Spiel sein, auch wenn es für Mythic noch eine menge Arbeit geben wird. Besonders die Klassen haben es mir angetan, da ich von wirklich allen begeistert bin. Es spielt sich alles schön dynamisch ohne statisches Knopfdrücken.


Wie auch immer, ich wünsche allen noch zwei schöne Tage in der Beta und vielleicht sieht man sich ab Montag im Spiel - bis dahin noch ein schönes WAAAAARGH!. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Churchak schrieb:


> 2 kleine Gobos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Zwerg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimson (12. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist recht gut, vorallem die Idee mit den Publicquests gefällt mir, wobei ich mich frage: Was ist wenn alle längst Highlvl sind und keiner mehr questet? Machen die dann überhaupt noch Sinn?

Das RvR geht zwar schon ganz gut, muss aber dringend noch gebalanced werden, klassentechnisch und ansich VIEL VIEL übersichtlicher gestaltet werden. Zurzeit ist eigentlich alles noch ein Großer Zerg. Ich denke PvP-mäßig ist das Spiel vorallem was für Neulinge im MMO-Genre, da es recht einfach zu lernen ist, wer richtig anspruchvolles PvP will muss dann schon eher Guild Wars oder WoW-Arena zocken (Druiden-Teams, mal außer acht gelassen *hust*), aber das kann sich ja noch ändern, wenn Goa/Mythic es nicht wieder so vergeigt wie gegen Ende bei DAOC!

Für mich gibt es einen großen, wirklich großen Kritikpunkt, der mir meine Entscheidung leicht fallen lässt bei Warcraft zubleiben. Das ist das mir viel zu lineare PvE und das "Kastensystem" der Spielwelt. Zwar ist sie, soweit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, frei begehbar, doch fehlt das Gefühl von einer richtigen "Fantasy-Welt" und gerade die sollte bei einer Warhammer Lizenz aufkommen. Das Questen geht zwar fix, aber flair und stimmung kommt überhaupt nicht auf, außer bei den Publicquests. 

Werde WAR noch einigen ausgiebigen Tests unterziehen solange die Betaphase läuft, aber kaufen werde ich es mir wohl nicht, schließlich steht ja bald Wrath Of The Lich King ins Haus, da lohnt sich das für mich nicht. Wer mit WoW nichts anfangen kann, sollte aufjedenfall mal einen Blick in WAR riskieren (Wobei die Grafik zwar irgendwie besser, aber viel liebloser wirkt, einfach nicht wie aus einem Guss).

(Tipp am Rande, bisher kristallisiert sich "Zerstörung" als absoluter Ruler im RvR heraus. Hm... Horde lässt grüßen würd ich mal sagen ;D )


----------



## Milkoh (12. September 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist recht gut, vorallem die Idee mit den Publicquests gefällt mir, wobei ich mich frage: Was ist wenn alle längst Highlvl sind und keiner mehr questet? Machen die dann überhaupt noch Sinn?



Das ist der übliche WOW Ansatz. im Highend, das Du Instanzen und Raids, aber PQs kann man auch besuchen wenn man will. Das dient auch zur Rufsteigerung. Im Gegensatz zu WOW wird aber das Farmen nach solchen Sachen nicht sooo excessiv sein, zumindest deutet es sich an (wer weiss schon was in einem Jahr ist) 



> Das RvR geht zwar schon ganz gut, muss aber dringend noch gebalanced werden, klassentechnisch und ansich VIEL VIEL übersichtlicher gestaltet werden. Zurzeit ist eigentlich alles noch ein Großer Zerg. Ich denke PvP-mäßig ist das Spiel vorallem was für Neulinge im MMO-Genre, da es recht einfach zu lernen ist, wer richtig anspruchvolles PvP will muss dann schon eher Guild Wars oder WoW-Arena zocken (Druiden-Teams, mal außer acht gelassen *hust*), aber das kann sich ja noch ändern, wenn Goa/Mythic es nicht wieder so vergeigt wie gegen Ende bei DAOC!



Ich glaube nicht, dass man von ein paar Tagen Beta wo jeder sein eigenes Ding machen will, auf das Spiel selber schliessen kann. Da will jeder nur ne Menge testen. Das sieht man doch auch schon am Chat, kaum kommunikation (warum soll man auch mit "Fremden" reden). Jeder will nur möglichst viel erst mal probieren, da gibt es noch keine Absprachen. 

Und WOW Arena ist kein anspruchsvolles PVP, nie gewesen. Arena war der Tot des PVP in WOW. Zumal ausser auf High End Tunieren mit vorgegebenem EQ der Skill fast keine Rolle spielt. Das genau ist in WAR anders.



> Für mich gibt es einen großen, wirklich großen Kritikpunkt, der mir meine Entscheidung leicht fallen lässt bei Warcraft zubleiben. Das ist das mir viel zu lineare PvE und das "Kastensystem" der Spielwelt. Zwar ist sie, soweit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, frei begehbar, doch fehlt das Gefühl von einer richtigen "Fantasy-Welt" und gerade die sollte bei einer Warhammer Lizenz aufkommen. Das Questen geht zwar fix, aber flair und stimmung kommt überhaupt nicht auf, außer bei den Publicquests.



Hm ich kann im moment in der Beta das nicht nachvollziehen. Ist es doch in WOW nicht anders. Von 1-20 wirst Du doch auch sauber durch die Gebiete geführt (Anfängergebiet , 1 Gebiet um die Hauptstadt rum, 2. Gebiet für bis Level 20 im Anschluss) und mehr wirst in der Beta ja auch nicht gesehen haben. 

Da Warhammer deutlich mehr an das Mittelalter angelehnt ist als WOW (was aber klar ist) bekomme ich ein deutlich besseres Gefühl als bei WOW wo ja sogar der Ork und Untote noch niedlich ausschaut. 




> Werde WAR noch einigen ausgiebigen Tests unterziehen solange die Betaphase läuft, aber kaufen werde ich es mir wohl nicht, schließlich steht ja bald Wrath Of The Lich King ins Haus, da lohnt sich das für mich nicht. Wer mit WoW nichts anfangen kann, sollte aufjedenfall mal einen Blick in WAR riskieren (Wobei die Grafik zwar irgendwie besser, aber viel liebloser wirkt, einfach nicht wie aus einem Guss).



Ich habe meinen WOW Account gekündigt um ehrlich zu sein (lief nach 3 Jahren am 06.09 aus), ich kann aber auch sagen warum ich dies tat. WOW wurde für mich immer langweiliger. Zum Schluß habe ich mich echt gefragt warum ich diesen 4h Raid schon wieder mache. Mann wusste immer an welcher Stelle man welchen Knopf drücken sollte etc. etc. es gab mir nichts mehr. PVP in WOW habe ich auch nicht mehr gemacht, nachdem jeder Depp mit einem S3 rumrennen konnte (soll ja mit S4 besser sein, aber da hab ich schon kein PVP mehr gemacht) 

In War fühlte ich mich sofort zu Hause. Tolle Story, liebevoll umgesetzt mit vielen kleinen Details die passen. Und Wotlk wird eh nur im Prinzip wieder das gleiche mit neuem Anstrich. Das Spiel ändert sich ja nicht wegen einem Addon. 1 neuer Beruf, ein paar Fähigkeiten und nen neuer Kontinent. 

Nichts was ggf. nicht auch War bieten koennte (wir haben noch weitere Chaosgötter, es gibt noch Bretonia, Lustria, weitere Städte, Skaven, Untote, etc. 
also jede Menge Potential was man noch machen kann. Dazu kommt eine recht hohe Chance auf Langzeitmotivation (ob es so wird weis man erst dann wenn die Server sich organisieren, war bei WOW auch so). 

Milkoh
CE - Besitzer und hat viel Spass in der Beta.


----------



## Cirdaan (12. September 2008)

Ja, lange hab ich drauf gewartet ... Warhammer. Dann das Fiasko mit der Anmeldung ...Argh 

Endlich drinn und losgelegt ... Grundsätzlich gehts mir bei der Beta, hauptsächlich darum die Klassen zu testen, und jetzt nicht zu leveln bis die Tastatur schmilzt. Sich den PVP Content anzugucken und einfach bischen das Questsystem zu erkunden. Da jeder andere Erwartungen hat, kann ich nur schildern, was ich mir erwarte und wie es auf mich wirkt. Aber am Ende wird doch jeder selber entscheiden, was er mag und was nicht.

*Der Erste Eindruck:*

*Charaktererschaffung: *
Sehr nett, recht große Auswahl an Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten, könnte aber gerne mehr sein. Die Hochelfengesichter sind mir zu aggressive, da fehlt das Edle und Erhabene. Endlich mal ein Spiel, das es schafft Zwerge darzustellen, nur die WOW Zwerge können da noch mithalten, die in Everquest / Vanguard sehen nicht so gut aus, die bei HdRO auch nicht so dolle. Das Imperium hat einen netten Stil, aber bis jetzt nichts so besonderes. Grünhäute, knuffige Goblins und massige Orks, gut getroffen. Chaos, sehr, sehr stylisch, wie ich finde. Der Magus auf der Scheibe ist sehr schön gemacht. Die Dunkelelfen, tja, wer da kein Mädel spielt, dann weiß ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schön ist auch, daß man grundsätzlich alle Klassen als Chars spielen kann.

*Interface:*
Nichts ganz Neues und nichts super innovatives, aber sehr funktionell und mit den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten gut gemacht und ausreichend. Da es aber auf LUA basiert, kann da ja von Fanseite noch viel passieren.

*Grafik:*
Gut und auch sehr schön. Ok, die Grafik ist für mich 10% vom Spiel und deswegen auch nicht so extrem wichtig. Wenn ich meine Hardware, aufheizen will, dann lass ich ein Renderingprogramm in Echtzeit eine DVD berechnen und schau noch 5 Filme gleichzeitig, oder sowas in der Art. 
Die Umgebung ist gut gestaltet, die Bewegungen sich schön animiert, könnten an mancher Stelle, vllt bischen abwechslungsreicher sein, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Die Zauber- und Kampfanimationen, sind gut, aber nicht jetzt der Megaüberflieger, aber auch hier denk ich das dies sich noch ändern könnte.

*Karte:*
Jep, genau was man braucht. Questen, NPC´s, Berge, Wälder ... nicht so stylisch, wie die von WOW, aber auch nicht so minimalistisch, wie die von EQ. Sehr guter und fast perfekter Mittelweg, würde ich sagen. Aber wer spielt auch 100% auf der Karte ^^.

*Questen:*
Highlight sind sicher die PublicQuesten. Das ist neu, das ist innovativ. Es gibt natürlich auch die Töte xxx, bringe yyy Questen, aber die gibt es überall, wohl. Schön ist, daß man recht linear sich vorarbeitet und somit ja schon fast zum Erfolg gewzungen wird. Das Questlog ist schön und übersichtlich.

*Handwerk:*
Jep, gibt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Gameplay:*
So, also ... wie schon erwähnt, hab ich paar Klassen ausprobiert und es gibt natürlich Unterschiede. Es ist aber nichts dabei, was ich jetzt sagen würde, das ist neu, das gab es noch nie. Was ja nicht heißt, das es auf höhren Leveln nicht so ist. Schön sind die Klassenspecials, ein Erzmagier bekommt bessere Heilung, wenn er DMG gemacht hat und umgekehrt, der Schwertmeister kann mächtigere Attacken fahren usw. Schön gemacht. Es gibt viel zu entdecken und zu erkunden, zu versuchen und zu testen. Alles in Allem ist es solide gemacht und funktioniert. 

*PVP:*
Jo, was soll ich sagen, er haut mich, ich hau ihn. Jetzt nicht so neu, aber die Verpackung ist gelungen. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob sich die Begeisterung halten kann oder steigert. Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit der Art und Weise, wie sie das umgesetzt haben.

*PVE:*
Außer mit den Questen, noch nichts gesehen und versucht, aber mal sehen.

*Leveln:*
Geht in einer angenehmen Geschwindigkeit. Levelcap von 40 ist auch ok. Und ich habe eh nicht das Ziel der erste einsame 40er zu sein.

*Charakter:*
Das Alle am Anfang gleichaussehen ist normal. Schön ist das Trophäensystem und die Farbwahl. Das hat Potenzial und kann was ganz Großes werden.

*Fazit:*
Nach Jahren in WOW, Everquest, Vanguard ... bringt WAR definitiv einige Pluspunkte mit. Das Spiel hat Potenzial und ist solide aufgebaut. Jetzt kommt es auf Mythic und die Spieler an, was die und wir draus machen. Und wenn dann mal ein paar Monate ins Land gezogen sind, dann wird man sehen, ob das Spiel fesselt und der Spielspaß erhalten bleibt. Es ist immer noch nicht, das perfekte Spiel, aber meine Vorstellungen und Erwartungen werden zu einem großen Prozentsatz gedeckt und das ist was für mich zählt.


----------



## david33 (12. September 2008)

ich denke auch das viele sich an alte zeiten ala daoc erinnern wenn sie war spielen und endlich ein game gefunden haben was alternativ zu wow darstellt


----------



## Mekhet (12. September 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist recht gut, vorallem die Idee mit den Publicquests gefällt mir, wobei ich mich frage: Was ist wenn alle längst Highlvl sind und keiner mehr questet? Machen die dann überhaupt noch Sinn?



Warum sollten sie denn keinen Sinn mehr amchen? auch wenn viele schon drüber hinaus sind, fangen ja immer wieder neue Leute an, bzw. werden twinks gespielt usw.
Ist doch bei WoW auch so. Da habe ich auf einem der ältesten Server gespielt, mitz 70-80% der Charaktere auf lvl 70 und trotzdem war noch was in den Startgebieten bzw. Low-Level_bereichen los.
Da mach ich mich eigentlich keine Sorgen, zumal man bessere Chancen hat, den Ruf schneller zu steigern.



Grimson schrieb:


> Das RvR geht zwar schon ganz gut, muss aber dringend noch gebalanced werden, klassentechnisch und ansich VIEL VIEL übersichtlicher gestaltet werden. Zurzeit ist eigentlich alles noch ein Großer Zerg. Ich denke PvP-mäßig ist das Spiel vorallem was für Neulinge im MMO-Genre, da es recht einfach zu lernen ist, wer richtig anspruchvolles PvP will muss dann schon eher Guild Wars oder WoW-Arena zocken (Druiden-Teams, mal außer acht gelassen *hust*), aber das kann sich ja noch ändern, wenn Goa/Mythic es nicht wieder so vergeigt wie gegen Ende bei DAOC!


Da mach ich mir auch nicht so die Sorgen, natürlich sieht das im Moment noch aus, als hätte niemand einen Plan, hat ja auch noch keiner wirklich. Es ist einfach noch zu neu, da müssen wir warten, bis das Spiel auf dem Markt ist und man sich richtig vertraut machen konnte.
Dein Vergleich mit WoW-Arena, ist nciht wirklich passend, da WoW ja nun wirklich alles andere als balanced ist und da Equip Grundsätzlich mehr zählt als können.
Dein Einwand bezüglich der Druidenteams, ist auch nciht richtig passend, weil sich bei WAR noch niemand einen Kopf darum gemacht hat, wie man welches Scenario angeht, bzw. wie die beste Gruppe aussieht.

Ich denke um das RvR wirklich richtig zu beurteilen, müssen wir ncoh warten, bis man mehr gesehen hat, mehr erreicht hat, Fehler und Pluspunkte erlebt hat.



Grimson schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es einen großen, wirklich großen Kritikpunkt, der mir meine Entscheidung leicht fallen lässt bei Warcraft zubleiben. Das ist das mir viel zu lineare PvE und das "Kastensystem" der Spielwelt. Zwar ist sie, soweit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, frei begehbar, doch fehlt das Gefühl von einer richtigen "Fantasy-Welt" und gerade die sollte bei einer Warhammer Lizenz aufkommen. Das Questen geht zwar fix, aber flair und stimmung kommt überhaupt nicht auf, außer bei den Publicquests.


Nun, wenn du Pv'ler bist, ist WARwahrscheinlich wirklich nicht das geeignete Siel für dich, denn WAR ist ja PvP mit PvE-Anteilen und nicht PvE mit PvP-Anteilen.
Aber selbst da, hab ich vorteile und große Unterschiede zu WoW gefunden und schon jetzt lieben gelernt.
Als Beispiel:
Man sucht sich nciht Tot nach Questgegenständen, die jedes Tier der gesuchten Sorte hat, Ohren, Fleisch, augen usw.
man muß nicht übermäßig viele Mobs einer sorte killen. In Nagrand gibts ne Quest, wo man 2 oder 3x30 Mobs einer Sorte killen soll und das bei 3 verschiedenen Sorten. Find ich echt happig, weil das alleine schon mit regulärem Char 3 Stunden dauert und dann wird einem noch ein Elite vorgesetzt ;-)
Sowas hab ich in WAR bisher noch nicht gesehen, da gabs auch Sammelquest, aber die hielten sich im Rahmen mit annehmbaren Zahlen.
Ich sehe bisher also das PvE in WAR als willkommene Abwechslung an.



Grimson schrieb:


> Werde WAR noch einigen ausgiebigen Tests unterziehen solange die Betaphase läuft, aber kaufen werde ich es mir wohl nicht, schließlich steht ja bald Wrath Of The Lich King ins Haus, da lohnt sich das für mich nicht. Wer mit WoW nichts anfangen kann, sollte aufjedenfall mal einen Blick in WAR riskieren (Wobei die Grafik zwar irgendwie besser, aber viel liebloser wirkt, einfach nicht wie aus einem Guss).


Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern du WotLK schon gespielt hast, bzw. ob du da auch in der Beta bist?
Ich habs angespielt und bin enttäuscht, aus folgenden Gründen:
Es ist nichts neues dabei, die Quests sind immer ncoh töte 100 davon, Sammel 100x dies usw.
Die Grafik mit ihrem niedlichen Comic-style geht mir nach nun 3 jahren ( WoW seid closed Beta ) richtig auf den Senkel. Da spielt man entweder niedlich Not, oder niedlich Elend
Der Todesritter ist sowas von ubalanced,d ass ich jetzt schon das geflame durch die Foren ziehen sehe. Jedenfalls ann ich es mir nicht anders vorstellen, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich lvl 55-66 ohne verteilte Skillpunkte gemacht habe und nur 2 max 3 Tasten gebraucht habe. Da sind die flames und die miimi-Threads doch bei jedem schon im Kopf, oder?

Noch etwas zur Grafik, man sollte hier doch unterscheiden. An den unterdurchschnittlichen Kram von WoW hat man sich gewohnt, das bei WAR sieht anders aus, nicht besser, nicht schlechter, einfach anders, es aber deswegen gleich als schlecht abzufertigen, sit etwas unfair, oder?
Ich hab WoW auch gerne gespielt und wer ehrlich ist, der gibt zu, dass man spätestens mit lvl 70 nicht ein Stück mehr auf die Umgebungsdetails achtet, weil man im Spielfluss ist und auf ganz andere Sachen achtet, wird bei WAR genauso sein.
Dann ist der Grafikpatch ja auch schon angekündigt, der kommt heute um 9 Uhr, oder 10? und danach muß man doch erst mal gucken, welche möglichkeiten die SChraube noch bietet, wo man noch hin kann.



Grimson schrieb:


> (Tipp am Rande, bisher kristallisiert sich "Zerstörung" als absoluter Ruler im RvR heraus. Hm... Horde lässt grüßen würd ich mal sagen ;D )


Eigentlich ein schlechter Tipp, denn die beiden Fraktionen Horde und Allianz, sind mit keiner Seite von WAR zu vergleichen.
WAR ist Krieg auf beiden Seiten und es gibt auf keiner Seite gutes, es sind ALLE böse ( also Horde, wenn man unbedingt möchte), der Unterschied besteht in der Organisation, die einen führen Krieg in einer gewissen Ordnung (Order) die anderen führen Krieg ohne Ordnung (Disorder, oder Chaos) aber genau das ist ein schöner Vorteil von WAR, man wählt nciht zwischen Gut und Böse, nein, man ist immer böse.
Die charaktere wählt man danach, wie sie einem gefallen und nichts anderem.
Und wie sich das gleichgewicht am Ende in den Scenarios verteilt, wird man abwarten müssen.


----------



## Tuminix (12. September 2008)

Stuhlgang schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck????
> Das Game ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!    ABSOLUT
> Kenne kein offlinegame was zu viele Leute zu hause vorm Rechner fesseln konnte wiebis jetzt WARHAMMER-OFFLINE!
> Also da muss ich sagen das die Jungs von GOA einen Meilenstein in der gamer Geschichte gesetzt haben!!!
> ...



looooooooool... Made my day!

Lass mich raten; 414 ich w.a.r dabei und 711 Login w.a.r wohl nix... rofl..


----------



## DaMosha (12. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein schlechter Tipp, denn die beiden Fraktionen Horde und Allianz, sind mit keiner Seite von WAR zu vergleichen.
> WAR ist Krieg auf beiden Seiten und es gibt auf keiner Seite gutes, es sind ALLE böse ( also Horde, wenn man unbedingt möchte), der Unterschied besteht in der Organisation, die einen führen Krieg in einer gewissen Ordnung (Order) die anderen führen Krieg ohne Ordnung (Disorder, oder Chaos) aber genau das ist ein schöner Vorteil von WAR, man wählt nciht zwischen Gut und Böse, nein, man ist immer böse.
> Die charaktere wählt man danach, wie sie einem gefallen und nichts anderem.
> Und wie sich das gleichgewicht am Ende in den Scenarios verteilt, wird man abwarten müssen.



Ordnung heißt nicht Ordnung weil sie mit System in den Krieg ziehen, sondern weil sie eben doch für die Ordnung der Welt und deren Erhalt kämpfen, Zerstörung heißt Zerstörung weil sie die Welt in Teilen vernichten wollen, hierzu sollte man sich jedoch die Motivationen der einzelnen Völker anschauen:

Hochelfen:
wollen überleben (haben andauernd krieg mit den dunkelelfen und probleme mit chaos), sind arrogant und werden leicht korrupt -*macht-geil*

Zwerge:
wollen Rache an den Grünhäuten, ihr *Berg-reich* weiter ausbauen

Menschen:
wollen ihr Reich erweitern, bzw die Inquisition will alles vom Chaos gnadenlos ausrotten



Orks:
wollen kämpfen / verbrennen / töten ---> MOSHEN!

Chaos:
grundziel ist die zerstörung der welt, mehr oder weniger (bei den dämonen), die Chaosbarbaren / -krieger haben auch egoistisch Ziele wie Ruhm und Ehre

Dunkelelfen:
wollen Rache an den Hochelfen, ihr *ehemaliges Land* erobern und potentiell alle versklaven um sich an ihnen zu bereichern.


Wichtig bei den Fraktionen und Völker ist, dass eigtl die Völker der Ordnung und Zerstörung auch Krieg haben, zB gibts andauernd Stress zwischen Zwergen und Hochelfen, die Zwerge halten die Menschen für Emporkömmlinge, die Elfen werden von allen als arroganze Schnösel beschrieben, die Inquisiton richtet sich nur gegen das Chaos sondern auch gegen Nicht-Menschen wie Zwerge (quasi rassistisch - jedenfalls teilweise in der Lore beschrieben, im spiel nicht).

Die Zerstörung ist auch nicht einig, Dunkelefen probieren aus allem ihren persönlichen Vorteil zu ziehen, Bündnisse mit ihnen sind wenn überhaupt höchst temporär und man sollte immer mit ner Klinge im Rücken rechnen, noch dazu haben die Dunkelelfen auch viele Sklaven der Orks und führen im Norden ihren Landes Krieg gegen das Chaos, bzw die einfallenden Chaostruppen der Chaoswüste (deswegen wurde auch eine Strecke von Befestigungen errichtet). Orks leben quasi in den Tag, 90% der Zeit tun sie das, worauf sie Lust haben und das ist einfach moshen, mehr oder minder grundlose Zerstörung der Gegner und der eigenen Kumpanen, nur manchmal entsteht ein WAAAAAGH, das ist eine Art riesiger grüner Kreuzzug, angefürht von einem WAAAAGH-Boss, dieser WAAAAGh hat auch selten andere Ziele als möglichst viel zu vernochten und Spaß dabei zu haben, nur vereinzelt gibt es sowas wie Orkreiche und Kriege um diese Reiche zu vergrößern, größtenteils leben Orks in losen Stammesverbindungen. Chaos kämpft zZ größtenteils gegen die Menschen, doch stehen sie eigtl jedem anderen Volk auch feindlich gegenüber (siehe Dunkelelfen) und Orks als *Landplage* der Warhammerwelt fallen den Chaostruppen genauso zum Opfer wie alles andere was sich ihnen in den Weg stellt.

Als Fazit gibt es schon grobe Züge von gut und böse, aber im Endeffekt gibts keine festen Schwarz-weiß Strukturen, eigtl ist jedes Volk höchst egoistisch, jeder kämpft für seinen Vorteil und völkerübergreifende Gruppierungen sind nur temporär.
Wichtig bei der Einschätzung von gut und böse ist auch die Selbstbeurteilung der Völker, außer dem Chaos sehen alle Völker ihre eigenen Taten als gut und richtig an, objektiv mag man selber damit nicht übereinstimmen, jedoch sieht man in (fast) jedem Volk positive wie auch negative Aspekte, zB sind die Zwerge zwar eigtl *gut* jedoch ist ihre Goldgier unermesslich, noch dazu sind sie unerbittlich was ihre Rache angeht (ich sage nur: Buch des Grolls, jahrtausende alles aufgeschrieben was böses mit ihnen gemacht wurde und dann wird die Liste abgearbeitet), das Imperium ist sowieso eine Mischung aus folgenden Gruppierungen: Chaosanbetern, Sigmarfanatikern, dummen dreckigen Bauern und korrupten Adelsmännern, dazu gibt es Unmengen verschiedener Kulte im Imperium und viele rassistische Einstellungen gegenüber zB von Zwergen / Elfen.


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Klar wird alles krass gefarmt werden...

die Leute wollen da besta sein und da besta Sachn habn'z!

Mythic wirds scho richtn!


PS: PQ kann man auch in kleinen Gruppen lösen... dann bekommt auch jeder was von der Beute und Einfluss bekommt man auch viel mehr pro Mob.


----------



## linlux (12. September 2008)

Das Game gefält. bis auf einige Grafic fehler und der nacht modus ist etwas zu dunkel gehalten.

aber sonst kann es mit wow mithalten.


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> ja, aber die darstellungsbugs!! deswegen meinte ich ja balancing weiß ich ned, aber wenn dein hp-management nicht funktioniert weil du´s nicht angezeigt bekommst (teilweise, nicht immer) dann nervt das ungeheuer....


Das ist kein Bug, deine HP werden nur angezeigt wenn du verletzt wirst. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt kannst das in den Eisntellungen umstellen. Nicht alles, was man nicht versteht, ist ein Bug :-)


----------



## ArminFRA (12. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug, deine HP werden nur angezeigt wenn du verletzt wirst. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt kannst das in den Eisntellungen umstellen. Nicht alles, was man nicht versteht, ist ein Bug :-)



extra für dich:

"ODER DAS DER VERURSACHTE / BEKOMMENE SCHADEN OFT!!! NICHT IN DER HP-LEISTE ANGEZEIGT WIRD, dadurch hab ich oft den fall das meine leiste noch auf 70% oder so steht, plötzlich kommt nen lvl 5er und haut mich mit einen schlage aus den latschen, was wohl hiess ich hatte nur noch 5% statt 70% usw., wird aber nicht richtig angezeigt weil die leiste freezed oder was auch immer..."


offensichtlich gehts mir nicht darum das die leiste ein/ausgeblendet wird...


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> extra für dich:
> 
> "ODER DAS DER VERURSACHTE / BEKOMMENE SCHADEN OFT!!! NICHT IN DER HP-LEISTE ANGEZEIGT WIRD, dadurch hab ich oft den fall das meine leiste noch auf 70% oder so steht, plötzlich kommt nen lvl 5er und haut mich mit einen schlage aus den latschen, was wohl hiess ich hatte nur noch 5% statt 70% usw., wird aber nicht richtig angezeigt weil die leiste freezed oder was auch immer..."
> 
> ...


Ruhig bleiben Junge, ich wollte helfen. Man verzeihe mir.


----------



## Kyalh Blütenklinge (12. September 2008)

Ich spiele WAR jetzt schon seit der Closed Beta und muss sagen, dass sich doch einiges getan hat. War ich anfangs noch über die langsame Spielmechanik und blöde Animationne verärgert muss ich sagen, dass gerade die Szenarien und das Open-RvR einfach genial ist. V.a. das Feature mit den "Gruppen in der Nähe". 

Wo sonst ist es bisher so leicht, Anschluss an eine nette PvE oder aber auch RvR Gruppe zu finden? Find ich klasse. 

Die Grafik ist in Ordnung, geht eher in die Richtung Guild Wars ist aber noch ne Spur düsterer und weniger Anime-like. Auch das passt. Der Soundtrack ist okay, mich hat bisher nur gestört dass ich selbst in den Kellergewölben eines Gebäudes noch das Kampfgeschrei von draußen gehört hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich jetzt noch hoffe ist, dass sie das mit dem Hühnchen noch in den Griff kriegen und noch ein paar mehr nette Emotes einbauen - beides wäre für uns Rollenspieler natürlich super! (Man bedenke zum Beispiel nur, dass ein Weißer Löwe mal in seine Heimtat Chrace möchte und dabei nur als Hühnchen rumlaufen kann.... geht mal gar nicht!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jammela (12. September 2008)

Mein erster Gedanke war .. wft? ist das HDRO oder WAR? Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass War sehr an hdrp angeleht ist und das ist in meinem Mund kein Kompliment ,-) Also weiter im Spiel, die Klassen sind ok, abwechslungsreicher als bei Aoc z.B. aber nicht der Brüller.
Das Spiel ist vor und hinten buggy, englische Questtexte gehören nicht in eine open Beta die 1 Woche vor dem Release stattfindet!
Desöfteren bekomme ich "zu hören" kann Ziel nicht sehen, Ziel nicht angreifbar .. also unausgereift das Ganze.
PvP bzw. RvR: hmm ich konnte mit lvl 8 nicht wirklich viel testen aber es schaut leider nach einem WoW Abklatsch aus, wie es später wird ka ich hoffe es wird sich um 1000% bessern.

Das Versprechen ein fertiges Spiel rauszubringen ist nicht wirklich erfüllt. Die Erfahrungen in Sachen RvR von DAoC sehe ich als nicht eingeflossen, eher die ERfahrungen mit dem nicht vorhandenen PvP in Wow. Ich werde es trotzdem spielen, weil derzeit Nichts anderes auf dem Markt ist, das ist ein sehr schwaches Argument für ein MMORPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja das Crafting, ich crafte für mein Leben gern aber das da ... ein feuchter Dreck ich hoffe ja, dass das irgendwann erweitert wird. Ich hoffe aber auch so vieles.

Also das SPiel ist im vergleich zu AoC besser, zu WoW schlechter, zu DAoC viel schlechter. Natürlich gehe ich bei den anderen Speilen vond er derzeitigen Version aus, deshalb will ich WAR ja eine Chance geben.


----------



## Asmagan (12. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war .. wft? ist das HDRO oder WAR? Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass War sehr an hdrp angeleht ist und das ist in meinem Mund kein Kompliment...



Was stimmt denn mit HdRO nicht? Bzw. wo siehst du die parallelen? Das du WAR nicht magst ist ok. Aber der Vergleich mit HdRO irretiert mich ein wenig. Klär mich mal auf meinetwegen auch per PM.


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Asmagan schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn mit HdRO nicht? Bzw. wo siehst du die parallelen? Das du WAR nicht magst ist ok. Aber der Vergleich mit HdRO irretiert mich ein wenig. Klär mich mal auf meinetwegen auch per PM.



Naja es gibt Klassen, Rasse, zaubern/hauen tut man mit den Tasten 1-9, laufen tut man mit WASD, man spielt es am PC....

Also Parallelen gibts doch an jedem Eck... mach mal die Augen auf


----------



## Refaser (12. September 2008)

Also ich bin echt zufrieden mit War und werde es mit auf jedem Fall hollen. Trotz der noch vorhandenen Buggs, ich hab Aoc auch mitgemacht da ist das hier nix =)


----------



## Asmagan (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Naja es gibt Klassen, Rasse, zaubern/hauen tut man mit den Tasten 1-9, laufen tut man mit WASD, man spielt es am PC....
> 
> Also Parallelen gibts doch an jedem Eck... mach mal die Augen auf



Ok sorry, wenn man so sehen will natürlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man braucht Elektrizität und so weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin schon nen Blindfisch, tut mir leid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (12. September 2008)

Ich finds Hammer, spiele schon seit knapp einem Jahr Beta und mir gefällts extrem.

Vorallem mag ich die Tatsache das es auch ein Spiel für zwischendurch ist und man keine 5 Stunden ingame rumhängen muss um was zu erreichen.

Grafik ist sehr gut. Wer MMORPGS nach Grafik beurteilt ist im falschen Genre.

Das nicht angreifen können von Mobs obwohl sie einem hauen nervt noch. Das war schonmal besser.

Auch das Denglisch nervt. Ich hoffe beim Release ist alles Deutsch, so wie Sterni es versprochen hat


----------



## Lemonskunk (12. September 2008)

geiles game , aber bei mir is open beta ned spielbar wegen lags ,fps whatever....


----------



## Captain_Hero (12. September 2008)

Also ich finde das Game hammer.
Freu mich schon auf den Start! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg


----------



## Rayon (12. September 2008)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> geiles game , aber bei mir is open beta ned spielbar wegen lags ,fps whatever....


Liegt an deinem PC. Bei mir läufts super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creep (12. September 2008)

mein Fazit der Open-Beta bis hier hin:

Eins steht auf jeden Fall fest, Warhammer ist ein gutes Spiel. Gut, weil es sehr viel richtig macht.
Das RvR-System springt in eine Sparte, die seit DAoC kein MMO mehr wirklich zufriedenstellend bedienen konnte.
Überall wo man lang läuft trifft man auf den Krieg zwischen Zerstörung und Ordnung, dazu eine große vielfalt an PVP-Szenarien, Open-PVP-Gebieten, Belagerungsmöglichkeiten, Hauptstadt-Fights...sprich: ein würdiger Rahmen für spannende PVP-Fights.
Zumindest theoretisch. Praktisch konnte ich mir in den wenigen Tagen der Beta leider kaum einen Eindruck bezüglich des RVR machen.
Die 2 Szenarien, die ich gesehen habe, waren nur minimal unterschiedlich und sehr einfach gehalten und boten nix neues. In den Open-RVR-Gebieten war zur Open Beta nix los, das einzige Open-RVR-Geplänkel, an dem ich teilgenommen habe, wurde durch NPC-Wachen begrenzt, die mehrere LvL über uns waren, wodurch es einfach nur Gezerge a´la Southshore und XR war, wo keine Fraktion richtig zu Potte gekommen ist. Dazu noch sehr hohe Wartezeiten für die Szenarien, und leider auch mit den beiden Charakteren, die ich im pvp getestet habe (Hexenkrieger (Meele-DD´ler) und Schwarzork (Tank-Klasse)) nur sehr wenig Spaß im Gefecht gegen menschliche Spieler.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das RVR nach dem Release durch das Vielfache an Gamern auf den Servern und höheres Char-LvL sehr viel interessanter werden wird, und auch im Charakter-Balancing ist sicherlich noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen, von dem her kann ich für mich nur festhalten, dass die Beta hier leider nicht sehr richtungsweisend war.

Wenn ich das erlebte mit der Einführung von Warsong damals vergleiche, oder mit den spontanen Schlachten um eben XR und Southshore, dann hat mir das beides mit jungen lvlen erheblich mehr Spaß gemacht, als es beim "richtigen" PVP-Spiel Warhammer in den letzten tagen der Fall war.

Leider muss Warhammer genau in dem Bereich punkten, um mich von WoW wegzubringen, denn nur hier gibt sich WoW für mich die Blöße.

Das PvP in WoW ist nämlich aktuell ein großer Misthaufen. Die Schlachtfelder sind seelenlos und es gibt 0 Motivation, als PVp´ler hier wirklich gewinnen zu müssen, stattdessen ist es der Ausstattungs-Laden für jeden Twink um Easy Epics zu erlangen.
Das Arena-System ist ebenfalls absoluter Müll, die gute Idee dahinter, das Spieler gemäß ihrer Leistung belohnt werden, wird vom kompletten System so dreist mit Füßen getreten, das den richtigen PVp´lern eigentlich nur noch zum weinen zu mute ist.

UND: Mit WotLK wird, so wie es aussieht, an dem System festgehalten.

Und genau das wäre die Chance von Warhammer gewesen, mich zu kriegen. 

Nur leider hat mich das RvR innerhalb der Beta nicht überzeugt. Mein Schurke und mein Paladin spielen sich um welten runder und spaßiger in einer nicht gebalancten und enttäuschenden PVP-Welt, als der Hexenkrieger und der Schwarzork das in dem tollen RVR-System mit sehr viel Potential im Moment realisieren.

Positiv während der Beta fand ich komischerweise eher andere Dinge, weit ab vom eigentlichen RvR.

Z.b. den Wälzer des Wissens, eine absolut super umgesetzte Idee, und auch wenn WoW das mit WotLK klaut, so ist es doch um länger cooler, wenn so ein Wälzer den Char vom ersten lvl an begleitet.

Oder auch die öffentlichen Quests, die trotz des immer wiederkehrenden Ablaufs zumindest innerhalb der Beta sehr viel spaß gemacht haben.

Ein anderer positiver Punkt ist die Questverfolgung, die zwar dazu einläd, Questtexte überhaupt nicht mehr zu lesen, aber dafür auch sehr schnell zeigt, wo man was machen muss.

Gut fand ich auch die Realisierung der Lizenz. Besonders die Orks haben mir mit ihrem Startgebiet sehr gut gefallen. Schade, dass es hier nur eine Tank-Klasse gab, dafür aber immerhin mal 2 Goblin-Klassen zur Auswahl^^


Blöderweise kann das alles nicht darüber hin-weg-täuschen, dass das pve an sich in diesem Spiel nur untergeordnet wichtig ist, und das auch mit der innovation "öffentliche quests" die pve-kost mager schmeckt und man in diversen anderen mmo´s um längen bessere kost serviert bekommt.

Die Quests sind abwechslungsarm und bieten nur standard-kost, und diese (bis auf die öffentlichen quests) recht mau präsentiert, unter anderem weil die motivation zum machen allein durch den krieg zwischen den fraktionen getragen werden soll. Instanzen gibt es wohl, habe ich aber noch keine gesehen. Gelesen hab ich nur, dass sie ähnlich funkionieren sollen wie öffentliche quests, wo halt der(die) letzte(n) Abschnitt(e) dann nur noch für die eigenen Gruppe instanziert sind. PVE-Raid-Content gibt es nur in Verbindung mit dem RVR-Bereich (Kampf gegen den Herrscher der anderen Fraktion)



Insgesamt hat Warhammer 3 große Probleme:

1) es ist ein MMO mit monatlichen Kosten, und wie die meisten normalsterblichen mit einem 24h - Tag, kann ich kaum Zeit für 2 Spiele dieser Art erübrigen, bzw. habe Lust, 2 zu finanzieren.

2) Es braucht Zeit, um sich noch ein bisschen zu entwickeln. Die Community muss nach dem Release erst einmal eine Dynamik zwischen den Fraktionen in dem Spiel aufbauen und dann kann sich das Spiel erst beweisen.

3) Es hat die zeit wohl leider nicht, um mich zu überzeugen. Im November/Dezember kommt schon WotLK....und alles, bis aufs PVP, was ich bisher über das Addon gesehen hab, hat mich schon leicht bis mittelschwer begeistert. 
Eine geile Welt, mit sehr schön gemachten neuen Landschaften (ich sag nur Kristallwald !), der interessanteste Endboss bis jetzt (Arthas !), sehr lustige und abwechslungsreiche Quests (freu mich aufs lvlen....und das will was heißen), eine Welt, welche sich in jahren entwickelt hat, und in der ich komfort genieße, den warhammer frühestens in vielen monaten bieten kann, dazu eine grafik, die zwar alt und sehr comic-haft ist, aber dafür durch den stil eben sehr stimmig und zeitlos wirkt und durch viele liebevolle details glänzt, dazu noch meine liebgewonnenen Chars, die vielen bekanntschaften und noch einiges mehr.

Ergo werde ich mir Warhammer zum Release nicht kaufen, auch wenn es durch aus ein gutes Spiel mit ner Menge Potential ist. Nur das wird es erst in einigen Wochen/Monaten ausschöpfen können, nur genieße ich dann schon die Abenteuer von Creep, um dem Lich-King richtig ans Bein zu pinkeln.

Für alle die, die Wert auf gutes, gechilltes PVE legen, aber wow zu eintönig ist: Behaltet lieber das Addon von LotR Online im Auge (Die Minen von Moria). Das Spiel ist ebenfalls gut und bietet eine sehr knuffige Welt in recht schöner Grafik.

Alle PvP-fans sollten Warhammer auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben. Vielleicht ist es ja für euch doch das richtige.


----------



## ArminFRA (12. September 2008)

ja so isses, als Pve`ler wirst Du hier nicht glücklich, das PvE ist gut im Sinne von ausreichend (soweit ich das jetzt bis lvl 15 beurteilen kann), aber wer spielt schon WAR wegen PvE?


bzgl. PvP gibts momentan nichts abwechslungsreicheres, das Feintuning und Balancing wird noch kommen, muss selber sagen seit AoC bin ich bzgl. Melee auch versaut, die Steuerung hier - drücken, 1,5 sec CD, wieder drücken - und rumhüppen / rumlaufen wie blöde um den CD zu überbrücken - tja da kommt bei mir keine Freude mehr auf....

bin deswegen auf Feuerzauberer umgestiegen - das lässt sich´s gepflegt bei nem Heißgetränk nuken aus der Distanz - da kann ich auch mit nem CD leben....


----------



## Odjnn (12. September 2008)

hoi werd mich auch mal melden hab ab sonntag open beta gezoggt und gehofft das was vom flair der strategie spiele rüberkommt.

Naja hat sich nicht erfüllt , char erstellung hat mir gut gefallen auch wenn man bei den frisuren mehr rausholen hätte können is ja in WoW nich so der brüller.

Eingeloggt und kein intro auch nicht schlecht vielleicht wegen beta aber 1 woche vor realise hm??.
Startgebiet sieht net aus aber Grafik sehr gewöhnungbedürftig hab 1 jahr wow gezoggt und dort sieht die Grafik meiner meinung nach besser aus kann sein das es die comik grafik ist^^
Naja grafik durchschnittlich und trotzdem schwammig achja und rechenr flames hm zogge cod4 , wic usw
auch wenn Ram fehlt hab nur 2 gig.

Questen ja gleich is mir aufgefallen man findet die standorte sofort sehr nice kein atlas gegucke oder auf buffed 
naja paar mobs gekillt und gemerkt da is keine Power im char nur animationen wie Gothic1 (nix gegen g1 hammer geiles game) hab mir nen Feuerzauberer gemacht animationen fehlen ja füllig kein wirklich schöner Anblick wenn ich an mein Warlock denke der auch auf feuer geskilled war , war das ein augenschmaus.
Was mir aber gefallen hat war der Himmel herrlicher Kriegshimmel.
Naja Bodentexturen wie aus Diablo 2 und wasser wie aus morrowind.
Naja und chat leer wie manche geldbörse.
Zum öffentlichen q hammer idee macht wirklich spass sowas darf im keinem guten mmorpg fehlen.
RvR naja gegenr sehen alle gleich aus die map auch nix besonderes alles im allem ist das game nicht der burner aber wenn man bedenkt das es im anfangsstadion ist und patches kommen wird man es in einem jahr bestimmt besser beurteilen können.
Naja wow zogg ich eh seit nem halben jahr net mehr War werde ich auch nicht zoggen mal schauen was kommt.

Allen anderen viel spass mit WoW oder War jedem das seine mein fazit man kann es zoggen wenn man wegen der grafik der animationen weg sieht und auf gute queasts steht und Warhammer fan ist für allen anderen WoW wird ihnen mehr gefallen.

mfg


----------



## Herbaliser (12. September 2008)

Als ich das erstma mit meinem Goblin einlogte, traf mich der Schlag.
Die Vorfreude auf das Spiel war echt unglaublich Groß. Als alter DaoC spieler unglaublich
gespannt auf das RvR System.
Doch als mein Monitor diese grottenschlechten Texturen auskotze, dämpfte mich das meine
Freude etwas.
"Habe ich das falsche Spiel runtergeladen? ist das ne Play-4-Free-but-buy-items-over-creditcard-game China WaR Kopie?"
Nochmal ausgelogt, eingelogt, genau alles überprüft... unglaublich es ist das echte Warhammer Online.

Nagut. erstmal luftholen und mal paar Meter rumlaufen mit meinem Goblin. Aha Idiotensichere Minimap
und Questgeber die ein Blinder findet. Gut.
Grafik sieht immernochnet so prickelnd aus.
Weitermachen, sich über Questtexte schlapplachen (nur bei den Grünhäuten, Elfen haben wohl kein Humor)
Alles ganz gut soweit. Spielt sich toll. Bugs halten sich in Grenzen.
Aber diese Augenkrebserzeugenden Texturen.
Doch dann kamm der Wendepunkt meines Stimmungsbarometers.
Eine öffentliche Quest! InstantRaid. Unkompliziert. Mobwellen kommen. Planloses rumgerenne. Stoffis sterben.....
WAAAAAAGGGGGG. macht das Spaß
Jetzt bin ich im Blutrausch!
Mich ma fürs RvR anmelden.
3Mins später lag ich schon vor nem Sigmapriester.
"Du Sau!"
Das kannst jetzt net auf dir sitzen lassen. Hab den Priester mal gezeigt wer die Nulpe ist.
Ich glaube der Priester ist jetzt Feuermagier und ich Süchtig

Wir sehen uns an der Front!


----------



## Madaar (12. September 2008)

Mein Eindruck:
befriedigend

Das Spiel ähnelt doch sehr WoW.
Die Bewegungen der Spielfiguren sind einfach schlecht.
Heute noch so etwas auf den Markt zu bringen.....
Die Chars wirken hölzern und besonders die Hochelfen laufen als
hätten sie alle einen Hüftschaden. Die Spielwelt wirkt noch recht karg
was sich hoffentlich noch ändert.

Positiv sind mir die öffentlichen Quests und das Lootsystem dabei aufgefallen.
Irgendwie kommt hierbei der Gemeinschaftssinn zum tragen.

Fazit:
Ich hab mir das Spiel wieder bestellt. Es reisst mich nicht vom Hocker aber
ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf WoW. Vielleicht entwickelt sich PvP (RvR)
lang anhaltenden - positiv.

Ach ja - die Leute die dieses Spiel so hochjubeln haben wohl vorher nur
Browserspiele oder Kostenloses gespielt. Oder werden sie gesponsort?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss Madaar


----------



## Herbaliser (12. September 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> Das Spiel ähnelt doch sehr WoW.



Ähnelt es Wow ähnelt es allen mmopgs da es eins ist.

Was viele immerwieder vergessen. WoW hat damals sehr viel von Daoc abgekuckt.
Und das ist von Mythic. Wenn WaR einem Spiel ähnelt dann Daoc und das ist bischen älter
als WoW.
Daoc hat maßstäbe gesetzt im Onlinespiele-Bereich. WoW nur weil es Millionen Spielen.


----------



## baumthekaito (12. September 2008)

Ich finde es super da wenn man noch im mid lvl bereich 20-30 meistens imemr ne gruppe findet liegt aber wohl daran das es noch fast keine 40 charaktere gibt aber auch durch die public quests hat man nicht nur in einer instanz als gruppe spaß!


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> Ach ja - die Leute die dieses Spiel so hochjubeln haben wohl vorher nur
> Browserspiele oder Kostenloses gespielt. Oder werden sie gesponsort?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag daran liegen das wir ältere Kaliber schon DAoC gespielt haben und WoW nicht unser erstes MMO war. Wer DAoC geliebt hat....der liebt auch WAR.


----------



## Wahnsinn (12. September 2008)

Patch ist da, 33 MB gross. Server sind noch nicht online, allerdings gibt es in den Grafikoptionen jetzt einen Regler für den GPU Speicher, YES!
Ich hoffe mal das wars dann mit den Bodentexturen die sich ein paar Meter vor den Füssen aufbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (12. September 2008)

Herbaliser schrieb:


> Daoc hat maßstäbe gesetzt im Onlinespiele-Bereich. WoW nur weil es Millionen Spielen.


Das wissen die Spieler der jüngeren Generation teils nicht mehr. Das solltest Du berücksichtigen. Für sie ist WoW das Maß aller Dinge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubin (12. September 2008)

ich bin mehr als zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.
seit ca 2 jahren spiele ich sehr intensiv wow.
bis auf 2 klassen habe ich alles durchgespielt und wie jeder hier hat,einige 70er.
allerdings hörte mein spielspass langsam auf.

es geht hier nur noch um items,kara und dummes rummstehen von einigen leuten im BG.
ich lese nur noch,man kann in gruppe mit, unter diesen oder jenen utopen vorrausetzungen.
jeder versucht sich in abhärtung oder zauberkraft oder heilung etc zu übertreffen.

habe ich endlich meine karareife rüssi,reicht das für die nächste gruppe wieder nicht.
t1,t2,t3,t4 verdammt nimmt dies mal ein ende?

warhammer ist angetestet und für gut befunden.
ok,etwas abstriche bei der optik.
die frisuren sehen aus wie bretter(bei langen haaren) und einige roben(dunkelelfen) sind peinlich steif.
aber:
ich fühle mich wohl.
mit einer mir unbekannten gruppe von wahllos vielen menschen machte ich meine quests in windeseile.meine offene
gruppe war immer gefüllt und itemgeil? das wird man sich hier abschminken können.

für viel einfluss gibt es für jeden nach getaner arbeit eine nette rüssi(damit rennt jeder rum danach .fg*).
Gleichheit für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das würfelsystem für die beute ist genial.
wer den meisten schaden macht,plus eine zusatzwürfelung,ohne bedarf etc.
man ist doch viel entspannter.
Das Buch des Wissens ist klasse,leicht geklaut von Herr der Ringe.

ich könnte stdlang schwärmen und gestehe,bis lich kommt bin ich beschäftigt,und weiss nicht ob ich dort nicht sogar bleibe.

wir sehen uns in warhammer...


----------



## Yasp (12. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich umgehauen hats mich bis jetzt noch nicht...

Die Grafik ist nett aber nicht der Brüller (gut da wird ja noch was getan)
wirkliche Neuheiten hat das Spiel bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten auch nicht, zumindest
nichts was es schon in WOW, Lotr, Everquest etc. gab.

Es ist mehr ein zusammengewürfel aus allen Spielen.

Die Klassen sind ansich ganz nett, schade aber das nicht alle Rassen ihre 4 bekommen haben.

Fazit: das Spiel wäre nach einer kleinen Überarbeitung und Vervollständigung prima, glaube aber nicht
das da vor dem Headstart, bis auf ein paar Grafik Geschichten noch was passiert.

Einen starken Dämpfer hat die Freude auch durch den völlig verhunzten Open-Beta Start bekommen.
Wenn man dann noch liest, das eine kostenpflichtige Ergänzung in den Startlöchern steht, fragt man sich 
doch wirklich warum das Spiel nicht erst mal komplett fertig gestellt wird, bevor es losgehen soll.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner (Cerubin) nur zustimmen.
Ich spiele WOW seit Anbeginn der Zeit.
Und war lange sehr zufrieden.
Aber das man z.B. um in eine Kara Gruppe zu kommen, auch Kara Equipt sein muss (alleine in einem Spiel daraus einen Zwang zu machen), hat mich in letzter Zeit sehr an dem Prinzip WOW zweifeln lassen.

Das geht in War wesentlich einfacher und lockerer. Die Gruppen finden sich so schnell, alleine schon durch die Open Group Einstellung, dass es eine wahre Freude ist.
Es gibt so viel zu erzählen, von dem, was richtig Spaß macht aber das haben meine Vorredner schon getan.

Nur eines zu der Grafik. Sie ist im Moment nicht sehr Zeitgemäß.
Und wenn die Entwickler nicht eine ganz andere version in der Schublade haben, als die Open Beta Version, dann wird es zum Start eben eine mäßige Grafik sein.

Aber ich spiele seit 1986 Computer Spiele (Elite mit Vektorgrafik ohne Texturen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:-)  ) und ich habe deutlich schlechteres gesehen, als dass mir das den Spaß verderben würde.

Wenn die Entwickler nur einigermaßen so einen Support über die Laufzeit liefern wie Schneesturm, dann wird das eine Runde Sache.

Ich werde zwar auch WOTL ausprobieren, aber es hat mich in der Beta nicht mit den ganz großen AHA Effekten überrascht. Ich spiele es wohl schon zu lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:-) .

Möge das WAAHHHG mit Euch sein. 

Ich hatte übrigens kein 414.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## BurnInHell (12. September 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich umgehauen hats mich bis jetzt noch nicht...
> 
> Die Grafik ist nett aber nicht der Brüller (gut da wird ja noch was getan)
> wirkliche Neuheiten hat das Spiel bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten auch nicht, zumindest
> ...


Hää wo liest man das .. ?
stimmt das ? bitte quelle ..
danke 
*prost*


----------



## Elfnarzo (12. September 2008)

Nachdem ich das Spiel zum Laufen brachte und die meisten Klassen angespielt bin ich die diesem Fazit gekommen:

Pluspunkte:
-Manche Karrieren machen jetzt bereits ordentlichen Spass (Schamane, Hexenjäger)
-PVP-Orientierung des Spiels 
-Zum Teil lustige, abwechslungsreiche Quests (Zwergenstatuen mit Matsch bewerfen)
-Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl durch RVR
-Öffentliche Quests (Auch wenn viele noch verbuggt sind)
-Atmosphäre

Minuspunkte:
-Ab Stufe 10 verliert man die Lust auf die Quests. Sie sind nicht mehr packend und führen nicht mehr gut an der Hand.
-Laufwege!! Viel zu wenige Flugmeister
-Hauptstadt der Zerstörung. Ein Scheissteil!
-Lausige Ausrüstung durch Questbelohnungen
-Fragwürdige Berufe
-Kollisionsabfrage mit der Umwelt
-Zwar viele Karrieren, aber alle mit Äquivalent auf der Gegenseite


Minuspunkte, die im Laufe der Zeit ausgebügelt werden dürften
-Bugs
-Noch mehr Bugs
-Kaputte, verbuggte, schlecht ausbalancierte Klassen (Weißer Löwe!!!)
-Grafik
-Chat ist völlig im Arsch

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schließe ich einen Kauf definitiv aus. Das Ding ist leider unfertig. Falls es in einem halben Jahr noch läuft und nötige Verbesserungen durchgeführt wurden, so ist es möglicherweise eine Anschaffung wert.


----------



## Rickrolled (12. September 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> wirkliche Neuheiten hat das Spiel bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten auch nicht, zumindest
> nichts was es schon in WOW, Lotr, Everquest etc. gab.



Bis level 10 spielen reicht in der Beta schon, um zu erkennen das WAR in Sachen RvR und PvP Content alles in den Schatten stellt. Selbst das Beste RvR Spiel DAOC wird übertroffen meiner Meinung nach, von den möglichkeiten her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soetwas gab es, in der Form in einen MMORPG noch nicht.


----------



## Fehler 414 (12. September 2008)

Betaberfahrungen:

Grafik: Manche Bäume und das Gras sieht sehr schön aus, auch der Himmel & Mond, sehr schön. Die verwaschenen Bodentexturen stöhren mich nicht, das ist man schon von WoW gewohnt. Negativ finde ich: Charerstellung. Die Gesichter sind sehr verwaschen und Einheitsbrei, kaum verstellmöglichkeiten. Haare sehen aus wie nen Papier aufm kopf welches man in verschiedenen Farben anmalen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gameplay: Habe bis lvl 8 gespielt und muss sagen, das instanzierte-PvP unterscheitet sich für mich nicht sonderlich von WoW (Battlegrounds only). "Ruf"zuwachs und teilweise lootbare Gegner spornen im PvP zusätzlich an. Open RVR habe ich nicht angespielt. Auch hatte ich keine Gilde bzw. Gruppe. Dadurch kann man das natürlich nicht sonderlich objektiv betrachten.
PvE sehr schön gemacht, auch wenn gesagt wird War is rein PvP. Die Quests sind sehr übersichtlich und reichlich vorhanden. Die Karte mit den zahlreichen Infos finde ich besonders gelungen. Öffentliche Quests sind eine sehr nette Sache und spornen an. Instanzen habe ich nicht vermisst. Des weiteren nette Ideen wie das "Kopfgeld"-System (kaum erwähnt bisher) und anderes machen das PvE zusätzlich interessant.

Fazit: Habe WoW-Acc vorläufig auf Eis gelegt um WAR anzutesten. Sollte das Endgame vielversprechend sein, kann ich mir vorstellen eine gewisse Zeit dort zu verbringen. (Wenn auch warscheinlich nicht so lange wie in WoW (3Jahre) )


----------



## Yasp (12. September 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Hää wo liest man das .. ?
> stimmt das ? bitte quelle ..
> danke
> *prost*



gelesen habe ichs bei dem Thraet ...was habe ich da gekauft bla bla...

ich kopiers mal eben rein:
6. Kosten? (Quellen: WAR Europe, diverse Forenbeiträge von Sterntaler, Newsletter)

6a. Was kostet Warhammer?

Das Spiel wird 49,99€ kosten.

6b. Fallen bei Warhammer nachdem ich mir den Clienten gekauft habe noch weitere Kosten an?

Ja, wie in den meisten MMOs wird eine monatliche Gebühr bezahlt werden müssen. Es wird monatlich 12.99 € kosten. Bezahlen kann man die Abo-Gebühren mit Kreditkarte, Gametime-Karte (60 Tage für 29.99 €), PayPal und Click&Buy. In Deutschland auch mit ELV. *Außerdem ist zum Beispiel auch schon die erste kostenpflichtige Erweiterung in Planung.*


----------



## Dilan (12. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen das wir ältere Kaliber schon DAoC gespielt haben und WoW nicht unser erstes MMO war. Wer DAoC geliebt hat....der liebt auch WAR.




Yo-Dentus-Quak hat da absolut recht.

Die "Ältere" GEneration kennt einfach nicht nur WoW. In der Reihe gibt es massig Spiele die lange bevor man nur an WoW gedacht hat schon maßstäbe setzten.

Anarchy Online, DD-Online, AC, allen voran DAoC.

WoW war ein gutes Spiel und obwohl ich es auch lange gespielt hab  auch nicht mehr als ein MMO in einer Langen Reihe/tradition. Und dabei hat WoW noch nicht einmal viele Neuerungen gebracht. Beinahe ALLEs was WoW ausmacht, hatten andere MMO Jahre vorher.

Erst Heute kommen mit WAR Spielinhalte die zuvor Niemand auch nur annähernd hatte.


----------



## Silvanoshei (12. September 2008)

@ Topic:

Also bei mir war das so: Ich habe mir einen Zeloten erstellt (die Klasse die ich unbedingt testen wollte) und bin ein wenig im Startgebiet rumgelaufen. Ich habe dann ein paar Mobs mit ein paar Zaubern terminiert, und dachte dass das ganze irgendwie eintönig ist. Dann habe ich mir die Skills angesehen, und dachte wiederum...wie langweilig! Außerdem fand ich das Interface ziemlich ungelungen und klein. Soweit so gut. Danach hatte ich eine zeitlang Pause, bin wieder (mit neuer Motivation) rein...und war total überrascht. Ihr kennt das vielleicht (auch von Musikalben z, wenn man was zum 2. Mal macht kommt's einem manchmal um Längen besser vor. Naja, so war das bei mir. Ich war nach kurzer Zeit total überzeugt von WAR, und kann nur sagen das Spiel macht echt Spaß! Was auf den ersten Blick langweilig aussieht ist in Warheit relativ komplex und sehr interessant. Das einzige was ich in negativer Richtung jetzt sagen könnte, ist, dass mir die Tooltips und die Buff/debuffanzeige nicht gefallen. Ansonsten kann ich WAR nur weiterempfehlen, da mir das Spiel jetzt schon viel Spaß macht, und das ist nur ne Beta! 

Sehr schade dass grade die Server down sind (sollten ja lt. GOA - lol - um ca 16 Uhr wieder on gehen).


----------



## Zimt34 (12. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Spiel zum Laufen brachte und die meisten Klassen angespielt bin ich die diesem Fazit gekommen:
> ...
> Minuspunkte:
> -Ab Stufe 10 verliert man die Lust auf die Quests. Sie sind nicht mehr packend und führen nicht mehr gut an der Hand.
> ...


----------

